# WIG CHALLENGE 2008



## CurliDiva (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy Holidays Ladies!

Because several requests, I'm starting the *WIG CHALLENGE 2008* early!

For any newcomers, the wig challenge is simply using *Wigs, Falls, Lacefronts as your PROTECTIVE STYLE of choice*, while taking care of your “real” hair underneath for maximum growth and health!

The WIG challenge blends with others challenges easily, such as the Bootcamp, Hide Your Hair, or Low Manipulation, since your hair is safely tucked away from daily wear and tear.

Here's a list of the current participants:
CurliDiva 
A10derRoni
Abordeaux 
Adequate 
Apemay1969
Aggie
Almondjoi85
Alli77 
All Me 
Anatomicallycorrect 
Angenoir
Annieup
Aquariangirl
Ariana4000
AtlantaJJ 
Atweety 
Auntysmoky 
2bmrspotts 
2buttonsnow3 
Baby-Dee04
BackToMyRoots 
BEAUTIFULBLACKHAIR 
Bee 
Bllezangra826 
BklynHeart
Blackrican 
Blackoutzangel05 
BlkOnyx488 
BlueDiamond0829 
Bmoreflygirl
Bmoretiger 
BotanyGrl 
Bravenewgirl87 
BrooklynSouth  
Bublin 
2cool4u 
CaliJen 
Candie19 
Caramelty 
Caribgirl
Carletta 
Caramela
Carrie
CecePassion
Chavascandy 
CHEEKQUEEN 
Cherokee 
Chica Canella 
Christa438
ChikaChika 
Chocostudent 
Classman713 
CleanHeart25 
Cmesweet
CMW45
Cocoberry10 
CocoRica 
Conskeeted:
Cubanit
CurlyJ 
Dabashmentlady 
Daisimae 
Damarc94 
Dany06 
Darklovely913 
Dapper 
DCBrown 
Dee
Den1
DivineFavor
DivaStyle 
DTWgrl 
Duchesse 
Eajaye2u
Ella
Evalina1 :
Eyunka 
Femalegold 
Fiercediva 
From36to38 
FyneNJChic
_Gabulldawg_
Gabby1 
Gelati 
Glamazon386
GodsFavoriteDiva 
GradyGirl 
GrowthbyForce 
Guitarheroqueen
Hautia 
Hil84figer 
Hopeful 
Hottopic 
InNeedofHairapy 
Jaded Faerie 
Jakibro
JamercianGurl 
JDUB 
Jenaee 
Jetblackhair 
JGG 
JTurner 
JusticeWifey 
Kacie 
Kally 
KansasCityGal 
Karma1981
Katote 
Keedah 
Kels823 
kimistry 
LadyEsquire
LadyR
LJewel 
Locfreeme 
LondonJakki
Loved
LuciousLockedDoc 
Luckymonkey1307 
Lydc
YvonneL 
MamaBraidedIt 
Mama Cita
Maleucia 
Manushka :
Meaganita 
Metro QT 
MidBackCrisis 
Minny 
Mistee11 
Missbobbie 
Miss Fallon 
MissNurseLady 
MissTical 
MJ 
MonaRae 
MonieLuv 
Motherx2esq
MrzLadyBugg 
MsCocoFace 
Ms Lala 
MsLondon 
MsMaysRus 
MsNewNew 
Ms.Nigeria 
Msottienelson
MsPortugal 
MsSharee06 
Nakialovesshoes
NantanYah 
NappyParadise 
NappyRina
NaturalgurlAZ
NClady
NCRapunzel 
NIMOLU 
Niva 
Nixx 
NJ n ATL76 
Noodle Mama
Nubiangoddess3 
Nychaelasymone 
NyCutiepie 
Opalsunset
Pamsc29210
Pirouette 
PittiPat
Plzgrow
PMSC29210
PoetryGirl 
PretiGyal 
Prettyeyes 
PrettyBlackHair
Reese77
RelaxerRehab 
Sanndy
Secretrose
Seemegrow
SexyScorpio 
SexySin985 
Shatarip 
Shirah 
SignatureBeauty 
Silknaps 
Sj11987 
Slimzz
Smilin1976 
SNyeema 
Splendid10 
SoSoChic
SouthernJewel 
S_Terry
Stephshe
StunningEssence 
Sugarbaby 
Surete 
Suzieq 
Swalker31 
Sweetpeadst 
SwtnLow 
talata
Tazzydennis 
TexasQT 
The Savy Sistah 
Tiffcurl
Tishee
Treasure2k6 
Trini_rican
Trinity05 
Trishjohnson85 
Trying2grow 
Val
Vestaluv1
Virgo_Chinwe 
Wandabee
Wannabelong 
WhipEffectz1 
WhitneySimone 
Wildchild 
Yodie
Zabrinnna
for 2007 Founding Challengers

Please feel free to post your regimen, progress updates, or any wig-related questions or comments. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm in this year. I had to let the weaves go. I wear wigs a lot anyway.


----------



## SUZIEq (Dec 26, 2007)

I want to join.  All I wear in public is wigs since I have no hair now.  Thanks!


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm in  ..........


----------



## Avyn (Dec 26, 2007)

i'm in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caramelty (Dec 26, 2007)

Im in I have just become a FALL ADDICT. I was in the beauty supply with my friend and she wears them alot so I tried on one and this is all she wrote. 
When I get paid friday I am going 2 more just to have on reserve.

I have 6 big braids under this fall with a little hair out in the front I will post pics when I get home.


----------



## chavascandy (Dec 26, 2007)

You can count me in!


----------



## bee (Dec 26, 2007)

I want in too!!


----------



## secretrose (Dec 26, 2007)

count me in too!


----------



## gelati (Dec 26, 2007)

caramelty said:


> Im in I have just become a FALL ADDICT. I was in the beauty supply with my friend and she wears them alot so I tried on one and this is all she wrote.
> When I get paid friday I am going 2 more just to have on reserve.
> 
> *I have 6 big braids under this fall with a little hair out in the front I will* post pics when I get home.


 
This is a great idea!!!! 

I'm in!!!!


----------



## NClady (Dec 26, 2007)

Count me in also. I have on a wig now, as you can see in my picture and it's ---------BLONDE.....


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Dec 26, 2007)

Im in! Will participants also be posting monthly update pics???


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 26, 2007)

WELCOME LADIES!

I've updated the list with all of the new participants. 

You can post updates as often as you like! 

In case you are looking for a new style, here are a few websites that feature good looking wigs and falls. Most of these brands can be found in a BSS, but many stores don't carry the entire line:

www.allaboutmyhair.com
www.sensationnel.com 
www.snghair.com 
www.vanessahair.com


----------



## reese77 (Dec 26, 2007)

I will join the challenge


----------



## CaliJen (Dec 26, 2007)

I am in on this !  Will there be any passes (if so how many)


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Dec 26, 2007)

i am so on this...

Its going to be between sewn weaves and wigs when im taking a break from the sewn weaves.

2 sites that i always use is:

hairsisters.com
gmbshair.com


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome back Blue Diamond!

Hi CaliJen - One of the advantages of wearing a WIG is that you change your look in an instant! No need for passes - just make sure your WIG/Fall is your main protective style.


----------



## 2bmrspotts (Dec 26, 2007)

Count me in.

Ive never worn a wig before  so Im going out today to look for my 1st one. (yaaaaaaay)


----------



## Hair2Dye4 (Dec 26, 2007)

Sorry I'm late, but I want in too.  I've been wearing wigs for the past 2 months so this shouldn't be hard.

Are there any rules with regard to low mani, no heat, etc.? (I like to flat iron every now and the to see progress)

Is the challenge for the entire year or can we quit when we've had enough?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2007)

hey Curlidiva, please sign me up!! I've been wearing a wig for about 3 months now anyway, so this will be a snap for me. I'll be uupdating in the New year in my fotki with pics.


----------



## PittiPat (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm in, too! I've been wiggin' it for a while now, and my hair is much more healthier (less breakage and shedding) and I'm able to retain length. My only problem now is alopecia in certain spots.


----------



## wannabelong (Dec 26, 2007)

Count me in too!!!!!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 26, 2007)

I bought 2 new wigs today. I'm really in now.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey Curlidiva, I'm back in this challenge.


----------



## eajaye2u (Dec 26, 2007)

Me too Curldiva!
Did this most of 2007 and want to continue.
Tks!


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 26, 2007)

Count me in too!! 

At least until the weather warms up---I don't think I can handle the heat underneath a wig in the Summer time.....

*How about everyone post pics showing off their CUTE wigs?*

*Also, are we to post montly growth progress pics & stats?*


----------



## CoCoRica (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ETA: Pics of my wig. I only have one. I don't usually get another till the ends get raggedy---I always get Synthetic hair. 

But I saw the tips on how to make your own....may give that a shot.


----------



## MJ (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so in on this!!! My experience with this (2007) challenge is going great. I will continue in 2008 .


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome back JetBlackHair and MJ!

I think I'll add  (she could be a wig ) for US second-year'ers!


----------



## plzgrow (Dec 27, 2007)

I am sooo in. I plan to kill it with wigs for 2008 in goal to go natural without a big chop


----------



## yodie (Dec 27, 2007)

count me in!!!! 

how long does the challenge last?


----------



## DaPPeR (Dec 27, 2007)

im in this. I just bought my first wig 2 weeks ago and I love it. I just need to find some more nice wigs.


----------



## Sassafrass (Dec 27, 2007)

_This looks like a great challenge!  I plan to alternate between braids and wigs for the '08.  Will that be acceptable?_


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 27, 2007)

StunningEssence said:


> _This looks like a great challenge!  I plan to alternate between braids and wigs for the '08.  Will that be acceptable?_



Hey Stunning Essence!  I haven't seen you post in a while.


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm in !

Ladies who are natural that wear wigs do you find you have more growth wearing cornrows and deep conditioning once a week or washing daily.


----------



## MrsBurns82 (Dec 27, 2007)

I was just talking to my best friend about wearing wigs because she is a wig diva. Count me in I am ready to get wiggy with it


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 27, 2007)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> I'm in !
> 
> Ladies who are natural that wear wigs do you find you have more growth wearing cornrows and deep conditioning once a week or washing daily.



How can somebody tell which is working if they're doing all three? I wash and DC my hair once a week no matter what style I'm wearing. My hair grows the same rate no matter what I do to it or how I style it. Also, I don't cornrow my hair under my wigs.


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (Dec 27, 2007)

I've changed it up a bit and I've been co-washing everyday and wearing it in bantu knots (under my wig)and I love the results.

But I use to wear cornrows (under my wig) and wash and condition once a week and I liked the fact that it was less manipulation.

But I like the daily washing better. 

I guess it's not really about growth but how to experience less tangles and knots.


----------



## londonjakki (Dec 27, 2007)

Count me in......I have my fav style in my avatar........
I was having trouble with my right edge...(I've been wearing wigs since spring)but now I part in the middle & braid my hair down towards my ears...between that and adding MN & surge 14, my edge is now doing GREAT  ..
I deep condition & wash weekly!!!!


----------



## Sassafrass (Dec 27, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> Hey Stunning Essence!  I haven't seen you post in a while.



_Hey Bmore!! Been lurking around; school takes up too much time!  How have you been?_


----------



## SUZIEq (Dec 27, 2007)

Has anyone ever ordered wigs from:

www.hairsisters.com

Are they reliable and do they have a good selection of nice wigs to buy.  I checked out these sites mentioned:

www.allaboutmyhair.com
www.sensationnel.com
www.snghair.com
www.vanessahair.com

But I am still looking.  The only type of wig I have been wearing is the Freestress brand which is nice but I need a more diverse selections.  More wig shopping sites/brands would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## ChoZyn (Dec 27, 2007)

Just a quick question...Have any of you ever had breakage around your edges from wearing a wig for so long? If so how did you deal with this? Also how do you wear you hair under the wig? Do you braid it, wrap it....just curious


----------



## A10derRoni (Dec 27, 2007)

Okay Ladies......  

I AM IN!!!  One question, do you ladies perm your hair or leave it natural underneath?  What will be your regime underneath the wig?

Thanks......I need a lot of help!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 27, 2007)

To clarify the "rules" of the WIG CHALLENGE.........there is really only one: 

*WIGS, FALLS, or LACEFRONTS* *are your protective style of choice for maximum growth retention in 2008!*

This WIG challenge is in effect for the entire year - Jan thru Dec, 08. 

Please post updates - good or bad- on a monthly basis!

If you have a technique that WORKS, please share! If you have a question, please ASK!

Many of us are starting our SECOND year on this challenge, and can be a wealth of information.

Since WIGS are not a 24-hour/2-3 month style (meaning that you should take it off at night, unlike braids, twists, or a weave)........there is no need for PASSES. 

You do need to pamper your hair and scalp underneath your WIG during the duration of this challenge-cleansing, deep conditioning, and moisturizing.

Here are some of my personal TIPS for a wig newbie:

Go to a BSS to wig shop.....Although the net offers great sites for wigs, nothing compares to actually trying on the wig before hand.
Wear a WIG CAP - provides extra protection (nylon, net, satin or plastic) for your hair while wearing the wig. Some even baggie their ends or entire head under the wig.
Use a WIG HEAD - (buy at any BSS for under $5) will help to keep the shape and style of your WIG.
I personallly remove the comb attachments, and just use bobby pins to secure my wigs. I drive a convertible - and one has not flown off yet!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 27, 2007)

StunningEssence said:


> _This looks like a great challenge! I plan to alternate between braids and wigs for the '08. *Will that be acceptable?*_


 

Hi StunningEssence - this is FINE!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 27, 2007)

yodie said:


> count me in!!!!
> 
> *how long does the challenge last*?


 
Jan-Dec 2008


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 27, 2007)

DaPPeR said:


> im in this. I just bought my first wig 2 weeks ago and I love it. *I just need to find some more nice wigs*.


 
I can't stress how important I think it is to *TRY ON wigs at a BSS* to find a style that looks CUTE on you! Most website and even wig brochures look horrible on the hair models  but are actually cute in person!


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 27, 2007)

CurliDiva said:


> I can't stress how important I think it is to *TRY ON wigs at a BSS* to find a style that looks CUTE on you! Most website and even wig brochures look horrible on the hair models  but are actually cute in person!



I would agree... And make sure you like it before you leave the store because you can't return it.


----------



## atlien11 (Dec 27, 2007)

My hair has grown INCREDIBLY due to wearing my lacefront for the past 6 months. I keep my hair braided and re-do them every 10-12 days. I always give my scalp a good wash, and condition it thoroughly. Last week i went ahead and a aphogee protein treatment to keep it nice and thick.

I never sleep with my lacefront on. this helps keep the lacefront fresh and there is no pulling and tugging on my hair. I moisturize every few days with Giovanni Vitapro Fusion Leave-in. Its main ingredient is water and other yummy essential oils


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 27, 2007)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> I'm in !
> 
> Ladies who are natural that wear wigs do you find you have more growth wearing cornrows and deep conditioning once a week or washing daily.


 
I'm completely natural (almost APL) and I do great with WIG because I can do whatever my hair or scalp need.

I tend to con wash daily in the Spring/Summer or twice a week in colder weather.

I switch up my cornrow patterns so that no one area of my hair is pulled or stressed in the same spot repeatedly.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Dec 27, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> I would agree... And make sure you like it before you leave the store because you can't return it.



I 2nd this there are plenty of wigs that ive purchased just because it looked nice...either on the internet or by me being too lazy to try it on at the store.

I wonder is there somewhere i could donate the wigs the ones that i havent worn..or what i may do is cut the prices on them for ladies of LHCF..just to get them out of my closet and be put to use...

I usually stick with Freetress wigs....


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 27, 2007)

bluediamond0829 said:


> I 2nd this there are plenty of wigs that ive purchased just because it looked nice...either on the internet or by me being too lazy to try it on at the store.
> 
> I wonder is there somewhere i could donate the wigs the ones that i havent worn..or what i may do is cut the prices on them for ladies of LHCF..just to get them out of my closet and be put to use...
> 
> I usually stick with Freetress wigs....



Put them up for sale here on the board. Or on ebay.


----------



## tazzydennis (Dec 27, 2007)

Count me in!!!  Being in this challenge will prevent me from wearing hats to keep my head warm!!!!!  I can't wait to go wig shopping!!!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 27, 2007)

bluediamond0829 said:


> I 2nd this there are plenty of wigs that ive purchased just because it looked nice...either on the internet or by me being too lazy to try it on at the store.
> 
> *I wonder is there somewhere i could donate the wigs the ones that i havent worn*..or what i may do is cut the prices on them for ladies of LHCF..just to get them out of my closet and be put to use...
> 
> I usually stick with Freetress wigs....


 
I was wondering the same thing - I kept buying curly styles before I realized that they just looked too fake IMO. I've found my two signature wig looks.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 27, 2007)

CurliDiva said:


> I was wondering the same thing - I kept buying curly styles before I realized that they just looked too fake IMO. I've found my two signature wig looks.



Really? I've found that the curly ones I  have look more natural than my straight ones.


----------



## Suerte (Dec 27, 2007)

I wanna do this one too in addition to the V-Day challenge.


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Dec 27, 2007)

What are your recommendations for someone who has never worn a wig before, but is really interested in trying them out...e.g. supplies needed, maintenance of wig and your hair? Also which type of wig "breaths" more synthetic or natural? I was thinking of cornrows underneath...I'm really interested but I don't know anything about wigs


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 27, 2007)

Welcome Ladies!

Lucious Locked - I'm working on a GUIDE SHEET, but in the meanwhile you can look thru the WIG Challenge 2007 thread for ideas.

Good luck!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 27, 2007)

atlien11 said:


> *My hair has grown INCREDIBLY due to wearing my lacefront for the past 6 months.* I keep my hair braided and re-do them every 10-12 days. I always give my scalp a good wash, and condition it thoroughly. Last week i went ahead and a aphogee protein treatment to keep it nice and thick.
> 
> I never sleep with my lacefront on. this helps keep the lacefront fresh and there is no pulling and tugging on my hair. I moisturize every few days with Giovanni Vitapro Fusion Leave-in. Its main ingredient is water and other yummy essential oils


 
Hi Atlien11,

Your hair looks beautiful! You've done a great job rocking the LFs!

Do you plan to keep wearing one for 2008?

I'm so tempted to buy a lacefront but am nervous about ordering one.


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Dec 27, 2007)

do you have the link to that challenge? - I can't get it to pull up on the search tool...sigh


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't know how to post a link, but I bumped the older 2007 thread.

Please post a link here, if you know how to. Thanks!


----------



## londonjakki (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is the link for the 2007 wig challenge...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=121184


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 27, 2007)

londonjakki said:


> Here is the link for the 2007 wig challenge...
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=121184


 
Thanks LondonJakki!


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Dec 27, 2007)

After reading the old thread I'm definitely in....this sounds awesome plus now I don't have to worry about my hair looking rough from all my gym visits...quick question though....what is the difference between a fall and a wig....?


----------



## MsMaysRus (Dec 27, 2007)

Count me in ......


----------



## LayneJ (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm in! I'm still trying to decide how to wear my hair underneath though, my edges are too thin for cornrows. 

Any ideas would be much appreciated!


----------



## bee (Dec 28, 2007)

I was in church on Sunday and my daughter said that she could see the net under my wig!  You know, the part that covers your hair in the back?  Yeah, that!  Is there a way to wear the half wig where it doesn't show the wig cap underneath?  I was "mortified, horrified...petrified (Russell Crowe, "A Beautiful Mind")"!


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Luscious*Locked*Doc said:


> After reading the old thread I'm definitely in....this sounds awesome plus now I don't have to worry about my hair looking rough from all my gym visits...quick question though....what is the difference between a fall and a wig....?



A fall is a half wig.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 28, 2007)

bee said:


> I was in church on Sunday and my daughter said that she could see the net under my wig! You know, *the part that covers your hair in the back*? Yeah, that! Is there a way to wear the half wig where it doesn't show the wig cap underneath? I was "mortified, horrified...petrified (Russell Crowe, "A Beautiful Mind")"!


 

Hi Bee,

Here a supportive hug!  

How did you secure your wig? did it slip? 

l just secure mine with booby pins and always do a wig check from all angles before leaving the house.


----------



## femalegold (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm in!! I'm looking forward to this challenge


----------



## Zabrinnna (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

I am a newbie with SL hair, but I would love to join the challenge.

Wigs are my protective style of choice anyway, because they are so low maintence, with a nice finish look.


----------



## abordeaux (Dec 29, 2007)

I really want to join this challenge but I'm having wig trouble. I've tried on several different styles, but I feel like the wigs overpower my face, whether the style is short or long. I'm thinking about buying something that fits me best, then having a stylist thin it out.


----------



## BeautifulNameX (Dec 29, 2007)

Yall can count me in i have over 20 wigs and i plan to get more!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been doing this since Sept 1, when I cut my hair really short.  I will continue through the next year.  I was, deep condish, and re flat twist my hair every 2 weeks and use a leave in for moisture.


----------



## RubyWoo (Dec 29, 2007)

I am soooo in! I just purchased 2 wigs/instant weaves and I am in love!  I went to the BSS to purchase one wig and ended up leaving with 2. I am soo tempted to buy a few more but I'm going to wait until Spring.  Who knew wigs could look so real? They're also very comfortable.  I got one long one (APL with long swoop bangs) and one short one (Neck length bob with swoop bangs).

Regimen while I'm wiggin' it:
-I plan to keep my hair in cornrows for 2 weeks at a time.  
-Moisturize daily with braid spray.
-Wash and deep condition weekly.
-Take a 1 week break after taking out cornrows to give my hair a break.  Also, during that break I will wash and deep condition every 3-4 days.


----------



## MJ (Dec 29, 2007)

Today I had my hair cornrowed in a circle (as if I was getting a weave). I got the idea from Meganita, thanks . No extension (kanakelon) was used. I plan on keeping them in for 10 weeks. I will continue to deep condition my hair once each week and all that good stuff. I'm still undecided if I'll post pics every quarter or wait until December 2008.

                             ~Happy Hair Growing .~


----------



## ChikaChika (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Ladies!

I'm in!  I bought my first wig this morning, it looks amazing.  Im sooo pleased that I dont have to flat iron my hair all the time and I think I will corn row it and then wear a wig cap so it doesn't stress my edges.

What kind of wigs are you all purchasing?  I got a aftress one from a bss for £24.99.  I have restyled it a bit and moved the fring to the side.  I love it.  Everyone at work was like wow your hair looks amazing but one bold guy came up to my and had his hamnds up in it.  I have never ever moved so fast!


----------



## RubyWoo (Dec 29, 2007)

ChikaChika said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm in!  I bought my first wig this morning, it looks amazing.  Im sooo pleased that I dont have to flat iron my hair all the time and I think I will corn row it and then wear a wig cap so it doesn't stress my edges.
> 
> What kind of wigs are you all purchasing?  I got a aftress one from a bss for £24.99.  I have restyled it a bit and moved the fring to the side.  I love it.  Everyone at work was like wow your hair looks amazing but one bold guy came up to my and had his hamnds up in it.  I have never ever moved so fast!



Sounds like you're having fun with yours! I am too !  Since I've been home I've been trying different styles and adding accessories to see what would look best.  I really, really like the wigs that I got. One of them I got was Sensastionnel (sp?) and I love it!  I was doing a search online and they have sooo many different styles.  I just ordered two online.  I'm pretty certain that they will look good on me.   I can see how wiggin' it can be addictive.  No more for me until the Spring. I really mean it this time.


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm in. I need a change and I need another way to protectively style my hair besides weaves and braids.


----------



## s_terry (Dec 29, 2007)

I am really considering this, especially since I recently had to cut off a nice little bit. I also plan on picking up my excercise this year and can't be worried about sweating/styling/sweating/styling. 


I have wigged it before and experienced great growth. My question is how do you maintain your wig? I always found that the wig would get tangly/knarly looking after a couple weeks wear. I would take it off at night, and washed it weekly. Human hair wigs faired no better. So how do you keep your wig looking nice?


----------



## SouthernJewel (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm in! This is my current half wig im rocking.I will alternate between straight and curly styles...


----------



## SouthernJewel (Dec 29, 2007)

s_terry said:


> *
> I have wigged it before and experienced great growth. My question is how do you maintain your wig? I always found that the wig would get tangly/knarly looking after a couple weeks wear. I would take it off at night, and washed it weekly. Human hair wigs faired no better. So how do you keep your wig looking nice?*



I don't. I only buy synthetic for this exact reason. I wear my wigs 2 weeks at a time and then donate them to my sister (she likes "broken in" wigs).I just pay 19.99-24.99 ,wear it for 2 weeks and go get a new one...


----------



## ChikaChika (Dec 29, 2007)

Nixx I love my wig!  Infact I just looked and saw that i am wearing a wig in my Avator - I'm not a massive fan of that one it was overpriced but still provided fun for a few weeks.

I can't wait to get more - I'm just looking online for new ones and think I will get a Cloud 9 Crystal.

I'm also going to get a few different coloured tracks when I go to the Bss and sew clips on them to add some colour and thickness to some of the plainer wigs that are on sale in the bss.


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 29, 2007)

These are 2 wigs that I have been rocking lately...I just bought a curly 1/2 wig that I will post later...tell me what you think ladies!

SORRY THE PICS ARE SOOO BIG erplexed


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Dec 29, 2007)

SouthernJewel said:


> I'm in! This is my current half wig im rocking.I will alternate between straight and curly styles...



I luv that wig in the pic.
What one is that?


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Dec 29, 2007)

NappyRina said:


> These are 2 wigs that I have been rocking lately...I just bought a curly 1/2 wig that I will post later...tell me what you think ladies!
> 
> SORRY THE PICS ARE SOOO BIG erplexed



I like both of those wigs.
I think that I have the longer one.
It is good to see them on real people other than the models online if you can't get them from a BSS. 
I'm off to get a couple more wigs.


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks NaturalgurlAZ!

The short one is by *Motown Tress (It Tress) -- YoYo*
The long one is by *New Born Free -- Beyonce* (I don't know why they called it Beyonce--I've never seen her rock a style like this! marketing gimick... I don't know LOL) I had to the cut the bangs on this one, they were stabbing me in the eyes!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 29, 2007)

*A Challenge I can joine this is too cool!!! I just BIG chopped! So I'll be hiding for a good minute under the Lace *


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 29, 2007)

NR that bob is toooooo fly!!!!!!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 29, 2007)

WELCOME Ladies - I've added everyone to the list!

You will find that this is one of the EASIEST challenges! We are here to share and encourage each others!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 29, 2007)

abordeaux said:


> I really want to join this challenge but I'm having wig trouble. I've tried on several different styles, but I feel like the wigs overpower my face, whether the style is short or long. *I'm thinking about buying something that fits me best, then having a stylist thin it out*.


 
Great idea Abordeaux!

Ladies don't be afraid to tailor your wigs for your head, face, and body!  No one wants to look  like most of the wig-models online with a "pet" sitting on the top of their head!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 29, 2007)

s_terry said:


> I am really considering this, especially since I recently had to cut off a nice little bit. I also plan on picking up my excercise this year and can't be worried about sweating/styling/sweating/styling.
> 
> 
> I have wigged it before and experienced great growth. *My question is how do you maintain your wig? I always found that the wig would get tangly/knarly looking after a couple weeks wear. I would take it off at night, and washed it weekly. Human hair wigs faired no better. So how do you keep your wig looking nice?*


 
Hey S_terry,

I keep my wigs for months and they still look good. My advice:

1. Buy and use WIG STANDS/HEADS - this helps the base keep its shape and preserve the style (curly or straight). I have about 5 that I store on a closet shelf, out of sight of company!

2. Don't add "products" to the wig - some people apply sprays, gels, etc. Wigs, especially synthetic fibers are already treated and the style is set in - there is no need for daily moisturizer, gels, etc.

3. Alternate between at least 2 wigs. Just like you should not wear the same pair of shoes everyday - give your wig units time to rest, any moisture from your scalp to evaporate and to reshape.

4. Wash bi-monthly or monthly - your wig is NOT like your real hair which needs cleansing of your scalp sebum, product build-up, etc. If you are wear a wig cap, keep your hair clean and moisturized, and let the wig air out - how "dirty" could the wig get?

5. When you do wash, just fill the basin with water and a mild shampoo and soak the wig. Rinse and the soak the wig in water and mild conditioner. Some people use fabric softener, but I have not personally tried this. Let the wig dry completely before trying to style.

6. To style, start to detangle with your fingers and then use a light, gentle comb or brushing motions. Yanking at the wig while combing or brushing will just damage the strands and/or style.

7. Replace your wig BEFORE it starts to look a MESS. There is something to be said for breaking-in a wig for a more realistic look, but never walk around with a TORN-UP look.

This is my pet peeve with many weave wearers - just because it is a WEAVE - you STILL need to comb, style, and blend it to make it look GOOD! The same rule should apply to a WIG!

 Good luck! CD


----------



## Ariana4000 (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm in.  I wear my fall all the time anyway.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow - *SothernJewel, ChikaChika and NappyRina* - you all look so pretty rocking your wigs!

NappyRina - I love the soft color in the second photo! Is that color #33?


----------



## BronzyBella (Dec 29, 2007)

Please count me in.  I luv the idea of protecting my hair while still looking cute.  I have one half-wig that's really wavy and takes a while to blend into my own hair.  I might get a straight one and alternate between the two.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Ariana and Karma!


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 29, 2007)

CurliDiva said:


> Wow - *SothernJewel, ChikaChika and NappyRina* - you all look so pretty rocking your wigs!
> 
> NappyRina - I love the soft color in the second photo! Is that color #33?


 

Thanks CurliDiva!! 

Both wigs are Dark Brown #2 ... I've noticed that some wigs are lighter than others depending on the brand...some of my #2 wigs look like #4 or even #1B 

*Come on ladies...more pics!!!!*


----------



## 2buttonsnow3 (Dec 29, 2007)

Im in.I just oredered my wigs through hairsisters.com. BUt ummm Can we see more pictures of you ladies with your wigs on.


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Dec 29, 2007)

2buttonsnow3 said:


> Can we see more pictures of you ladies with your wigs on.



I agree!


----------



## s_terry (Dec 29, 2007)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey S_terry,
> 
> I keep my wigs for months and they still look good. My advice:
> 
> ...





WOw thanks! This is great advice that I will follow. Went and got my wig and guess what??....The wig is shorter than my real hair! LOL. It's cute though so I'm going to go with it. My butt needs to work on my fitness for sure! It's neccesary at this time. Come spring???? Watch out there na! *s-Terry cabbage patches out of thread*


----------



## katote (Dec 29, 2007)

Is it too late to join?  If not, please count me in.  I purchased 2 wigs today at the local BSS.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 30, 2007)

s_terry said:


> I am really considering this, especially since I recently had to cut off a nice little bit. I also plan on picking up my excercise this year and can't be worried about sweating/styling/sweating/styling.
> 
> 
> I have wigged it before and experienced great growth. My question is how do you maintain your wig? I always found that the wig would get tangly/knarly looking after a couple weeks wear. I would take it off at night, and washed it weekly. Human hair wigs faired no better. So how do you keep your wig looking nice?



That's why I only buy synthetic. They're 19.99. I might wear them for a month and then get a new one. I get my $$'s worth. The human ones are a waste of $$, IMO. Also there's a mousse you can get to help the curls/style bounce back. It's called Wet N Wavy mousse.

ETA: Here's some pictures for y'all... ALL of these wigs are synthetic and were about $20 except for the first one. That one was about $40.























My natural hair was flat ironed in this picture. I just left a little bit of my hair out in the front to blend with the wig.





I was still relaxed in these two pictures. Actually that was my last relaxer. You can see it in the front.


----------



## SUZIEq (Dec 30, 2007)

2buttonsnow3 said:


> Im in.I just oredered my wigs through hairsisters.com. BUt ummm Can we see more pictures of you ladies with your wigs on.


 

Can you show the one/s you ordered when you get it or even post a link.  I wanted to order from them but was at a loss as to which one to choose.  Alot of them are so pretty!!!  Thanks


----------



## SUZIEq (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh My!!!  Very, very pretty!!!  I wish I could rock wigs like you do.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


bmoreflyygirl said:


> That's why I only buy synthetic. They're 19.99. I might wear them for a month and then get a new one. I get my $$'s worth. The human ones are a waste of $$, IMO. Also there's a mousse you can get to help the curls/style bounce back. It's called Wet N Wavy mousse.
> 
> ETA: Here's some pictures for y'all... ALL of these wigs are synthetic and were about $20 except for the first one. That one was about $40.
> 
> ...


----------



## SUZIEq (Dec 30, 2007)

NappyRina and Southern Jewel your wigs look awesome too!!  Will post my pics as soon as I get a camera.

***********************************


SouthernJewel said:


> I'm in! This is my current half wig im rocking.I will alternate between straight and curly styles...


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 30, 2007)

Calling out:

*Southern Jewel*-What brand is that?
*ChikaChika*-Love the color!
*NAppy Rina*- That bob. OMG
*Bmoreflyygirl*- Fierce,Fierce and Fiercer

You all's wig game is on point!!!! Go on and represent.

I have been a serious lurker on this thread. Absorbing all of the wonderful tips.  I currently wear half wigs about 50% of the time so not sure I qualify.  Keep the pictures coming, it also might be helpful to state style and brand cause you know inquiring minds want to know.

There is a line wigs that I have seen at my local BSS and also have seen some discussion on BHM called red carpet wigs- they are synthetic wigs with a mono piece on top that allows you to make a realistic part in more than one place. I would hardly call them lace front, but probably more versatility than a regular full wig.  They look really nice in the BSS here is a link where they can be purchased online but these look much nicer in IRL. Hth.
http://www.expertwigs.com/_e/Red_Carpet/product/1006/RED_CARPET_Sweet_City.htm

Back to lurking!


----------



## wannabelong (Dec 30, 2007)

Girl, you are working those wigs.  You look good!



bmoreflyygirl said:


> That's why I only buy synthetic. They're 19.99. I might wear them for a month and then get a new one. I get my $$'s worth. The human ones are a waste of $$, IMO. Also there's a mousse you can get to help the curls/style bounce back. It's called Wet N Wavy mousse.
> 
> ETA: Here's some pictures for y'all... ALL of these wigs are synthetic and were about $20 except for the first one. That one was about $40.
> 
> ...


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Traycee (Dec 30, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> Thanks ladies!



I'am so in love with the first 2.....YOU GO GIRL!!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 30, 2007)

Traycee said:


> I'am so in love with the first 2.....YOU GO GIRL!!!



Thanks! Those are 2 of the new ones I bought recently. I've been alternating between the two of them. I have another one I bought that's straight but I haven't worn it yet. I might wear it for New Years. I need to take a picture of it.


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 30, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> Thanks! Those are 2 of the new ones I bought recently. I've been alternating between the two of them. I have another one I bought that's straight but I haven't worn it yet. I might wear it for New Years. I need to take a picture of it.


 

Hi Bmoreflyygirl,

All of your style look GREAT!!!!!! 

CD


----------



## ChikaChika (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Just to let you know I have put some new pics in my fotki of my wig - let me know what you thinik of it.  

Bmoreflygirl - your wigs and yourself are beautiful!


----------



## GodsPromises (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok i'm in at least for 3 months and then I may have to give the falls a break to make DH happpy.

I will be wearing falls.  I will post pictures soon.


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks CurlyDiva and ChikaChika.


----------



## SouthernJewel (Dec 30, 2007)

SelfStyled said:


> Calling out:
> *
> Southern Jewel-What brand is that?*



That's a Beverly Johnson, I don't recall the name...


----------



## SouthernJewel (Dec 30, 2007)

My all-time fav wig:


[URL=http://i4.uploadem.com/view/191400][IMG]http://i4.uploadem.com/12302007/hair.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

This is Freetress 'Motown Girl' Synthetic. I only can rock this with a fresh perm...


----------



## 2buttonsnow3 (Dec 31, 2007)

SUZIEq said:


> Can you show the one/s you ordered when you get it or even post a link. I wanted to order from them but was at a loss as to which one to choose. Alot of them are so pretty!!! Thanks


 

Any way one is a whole wig the other is half wig. The whole wig is by sensationel and the half wig is newborn free demi cap.


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks ladies...you know at first I was a little apprehensive about wearing wigs ......
but now I'm ADDICTED!!

Here's some pics of my new wig: Harlem 125 Half Wig Plus Drawstring WP102 (Medium Afro Coil Curl) http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/ha125hawigpl3.html

I trimmed it a little to suit my taste but I LOVE this one the best so far b/c it looks more natural.....it looks like a cute braid-out!!!

*With Flash*






*Without Flash*


----------



## divinefavor (Dec 31, 2007)

Count me in please!  I started wearing wigs for the first time in the beginning of the year.  Even though I was self conscious with wearing them, I have grown to like them.  I need to purchase about two more and then I'll be set to start this challenge after the weekend.  I'm not sure if I can go the whole year, but I will definitely try to keep this up for at least 3 months.  I love sew ins, but because I am trying to save money, I'm going to have to leave the sew ins alone for a little while.


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Dec 31, 2007)

NappyRina said:


> Thanks ladies...you know at first I was a little apprehensive about wearing wigs ......
> but now I'm ADDICTED!!
> 
> Here's some pics of my new wig: Harlem 125 Half Wig Plus Drawstring WP102 (Medium Afro Coil Curl) http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/ha125hawigpl3.html
> ...



You made that wig look *much better* than the picture they give. It does look like a braid-out.
I will have to get it together once my two new wigs come in and get some pics up. As long as I don't look too crazy


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Dec 31, 2007)

I just bought a half wig and i wanna join...sign me up please!!


----------



## missnurselady (Dec 31, 2007)

NappyRina said:


> These are 2 wigs that I have been rocking lately...I just bought a curly 1/2 wig that I will post later...tell me what you think ladies!
> 
> SORRY THE PICS ARE SOOO BIG erplexed


IVE BEEN TRYING TO FIND A SHORT WIG LIKE THAT ONE FOREVER!!! WHERE DID YOU GET IT? WHAT BRAND IS IT? YOUR WIGS ARE REALLY CUTE


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 31, 2007)

missnurselady said:


> IVE BEEN TRYING TO FIND A SHORT WIG LIKE THAT ONE FOREVER!!! WHERE DID YOU GET IT? WHAT BRAND IS IT? YOUR WIGS ARE REALLY CUTE


 
Ditto! I love the short asymetrical bob! If I could find one that fits my head I would join this challenge!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 31, 2007)

NappyRina said:


> Thanks ladies...you know at first I was a little apprehensive about wearing wigs ......
> but now I'm ADDICTED!!
> 
> Here's some pics of my new wig: Harlem 125 Half Wig Plus Drawstring WP102 (Medium Afro Coil Curl) http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/ha125hawigpl3.html
> ...


 

This style looks GREAT, NappyRina! I would swear this is your own hair!

This proves that we should not be afraid to "customize" our wigs, ladies!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok...I'm still compiling information my comprehensive wig guide. During my research last night, I've came across *MONOFILAMENT WIGS*. Maybe I'm slow, but I've never heard of this before.

Apparently, these wigs are similar to a LACE FRONT at the top because the hair strands are individually attached to a thin gauze-like fabric base (not that fake plastic skin) so that you can part the hair any way you want.

Red Carpet features synthetic wigs constructed in this matter. Check out: www.isishair.com

Does anyone have one of these wigs? Or know of other brands that offer Monofilaments?


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 31, 2007)

Im thinking about UNOFFICIALLY joining this challenge but still havent found a wig that doesnt look too wiggy to me...hmmmmm...we'll see.


Bmore...i love all ur wigs pics...especially the 1st 2 pics...where do u buy ur wigs from?
NappyRina..u wigs look great too!


----------



## PrettyBlackHair (Dec 31, 2007)

You might as well count me in because this is what I have been doing for the past few months! lol


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 31, 2007)

CurliDiva said:


> Ok...I'm still compiling information my comprehensive wig guide. During my research last night, I've came across *MONOFILAMENT WIGS*. Maybe I'm slow, but I've never heard of this before.
> 
> Apparently, these wigs are similar to a LACE FRONT at the top because the hair strands are individually attached to a thin gauze-like fabric base (not that fake plastic skin) so that you can part the hair any way you want.
> 
> ...



They've been around for quite some time. The part looks more natural. Sensationnel now has monofront Instant Weaves. I saw them in the store recently.


----------



## Pamsc (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm in 
Currently I wear a curly fall, but it will be changing to a short wig soon. Under the wig is about 1.5 in. of natural hair...so hopefully this will help me grow out my hair.


----------



## damarc94 (Dec 31, 2007)

ChikaChika said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just to let you know I have put some new pics in my fotki of my wig - let me know what you thinik of it.
> 
> *Bmoreflygirl - your wigs and yourself are beautiful*!


 
I agree, cute pics.

If it's not to late, please add me to this challenge.  I'm going to buy a wig for the 1st time tomorrow to start the New Year.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok, can someone help me find an old wigs thread? It's the ones with the omega part wigs, I would love to get one but I can't find the thread or the site to order from. Help!


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks ladies...I'm soo addcited to these wigs... help! help!

OK the Asymetrical Bob style was purchased at a wig shop, i didn't get it online ... it is *Motown Tress (It Tress) name YoYo -- I cannot find it online though...*



missnurselady said:


> IVE BEEN TRYING TO FIND A SHORT WIG LIKE THAT ONE FOREVER!!! WHERE DID YOU GET IT? WHAT BRAND IS IT? YOUR WIGS ARE REALLY CUTE


----------



## 2buttonsnow3 (Jan 1, 2008)

more pictures ladies Please


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 1, 2008)

NappyRina said:


> Thanks ladies...I'm soo addcited to these wigs... help! help!
> 
> OK the Asymetrical Bob style was purchased at a wig shop, i didn't get it online ... it is *Motown Tress (It Tress) name YoYo -- I cannot find it online though...*


 
I want one of those too.  Thanks for the name.  I'm going to look for it the next time I go to the BSS.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 1, 2008)

ladies...im a bit concerned about the wig cap rubbing off the edges....what do y'all think?


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 1, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> ladies...im a bit concerned about the wig cap rubbing off the edges....what do y'all think?



That's why I don't wear wig caps.


----------



## PrettyBlackHair (Jan 1, 2008)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> That's why I don't wear wig caps.


 
I always wondered if wig caps were drying to the hair. Does anyone know if this is true because I have been using them for a long time with my falls and my hair has been thriving...but I was never quite sure. Does anyone know? erplexed


----------



## SUZIEq (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes, I have questions about wig caps too:

Like you said are they really drying to the hair?  
And if some people are not wearing wig caps under their wigs what are you wearing if anything?  
Are wig caps really necessary?



PrettyBlackHair said:


> I always wondered if wig caps were drying to the hair. Does anyone know if this is true because I have been using them for a long time with my falls and my hair has been thriving...but I was never quite sure. Does anyone know? erplexed


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 1, 2008)

PrettyBlackHair said:


> I always wondered if wig caps were drying to the hair. Does anyone know if this is true because I have been using them for a long time with my falls and my hair has been thriving...but I was never quite sure. Does anyone know? erplexed



I would assume the cotton ones are. But I don't really know. I just know I don't like how they feel on my head when I'm trying on wigs in the store. I don't wear anything under my wigs and haven't for the past 5 years since I started wearing them. I haven't had any problems.


----------



## PrettyBlackHair (Jan 1, 2008)

My wig cap is the same material as stockings...so I don't know if thats considered a drying material like cotton???.....erplexed


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 1, 2008)

Alli77 said:


> Ok, can someone help me find an old wigs thread? It's the ones with the omega part wigs, I would love to get one but I can't find the thread or the site to order from. Help!


 

Hey Alli! 

Here the website www.newhairwigs.com posted in the WIG CHALLENGE 2007 thread. Is this what your talking about!

Curli


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> ladies...im a bit concerned about the wig cap rubbing off the edges....what do y'all think?


 
I assume they are drying and that's why I don't wear them. I wore whole wigs for 3 years from 2000 - 2003 and not once did I wear a wig cap. My hair grew from nappy to very long with no sign of breakage or drying.

I didn't wear them then and I certainly am not wearing them now. Don't want to break a fixed thing, lol.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 1, 2008)

I put on a du rag and then a old knee high stocking under my fall.  It seems to fit better with me doing this and I'm not worried about the stocking drying my hair out.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 1, 2008)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> I would assume the cotton ones are. But I don't really know. I just know I don't like how they feel on my head when I'm trying on wigs in the store. I don't wear anything under my wigs and haven't for the past 5 years since I started wearing them. I haven't had any problems.


 
*wow ...uve never had any problems?*
*how do u wear u hair underneath...cornrowed? or loose? i may have to try that then...hmmm*






Aggie said:


> I assume they are drying and that's why I don't wear them. I wore whole wigs for 3 years from 2000 - 2003 and not once did I wear a wig cap. My hair grew from nappy to very long with no sign of breakage or drying.
> 
> I didn't wear them then and I certainly am not wearing them now. *Don't want to break a fixed thing, lol.[/*quote]
> *i hear that...i just assumed every1 wore a wigcap underneath...*


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 1, 2008)

ladies that are in on this challenge...what are u going to do during the summer when its gets really hot???


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> ladies that are in on this challenge...what are u going to do during the summer when its gets really hot???


 
I bear with it because my hair grows even faster under a wig during the summer months. The rewards far out-weigh the discomforts. I also try to wear all my wigs short during these months. I wear the longer ones during the winter and spring.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 1, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I bear with it because my hair grows even faster under a wig during the summer months. The rewards far out-weigh the discomforts. *I also try to wear all my wigs short during these months*. I wear the longer ones during the winter and spring.


*I thought about that too...hmmm...we'll see...but thanks Aggie*


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> *I thought about that too...hmmm...we'll see...but thanks Aggie*


 

'You're quite welcomed. Also when I'm about 3 months away from showing my hair agin to the public, I also wear my wigs short up to the time of the unveiling. This way, I shock everyone with the length of own hair.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 1, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> ladies that are in on this challenge...what are u going to do during the summer when its gets really hot???



It doesn't bother me. Remember I had a long wig on at the Baltimore meeting?


----------



## Wandabee (Jan 1, 2008)

Ohh Good, I just bought the perfect wig! Count me in.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 1, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> *wow ...uve never had any problems?*
> *how do u wear u hair underneath...cornrowed? or loose? i may have to try that then...hmmm*



I can't cornrow worth a damn. I usually just wear it loose. Sometimes I slick it all back. I've also worn wigs on top of twists and box braids. It just depends on how my hair is styled at the time. I switch wigs and styles often so it's not like my hair is under there for an extended period of time. I'm wearing a bun today but I wore a wig out last night. Wore a bun yesterday during the day. Who knows tommorow.


----------



## lollyoo (Jan 1, 2008)

count me in. hope its not too late.
been wearing one for the past one month anyway.
Will be wearing this in 08 as well, as the low mani is best for my hair.


----------



## cecepassion (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm in,i just bc'd yesterday.


----------



## caramelty (Jan 1, 2008)

Bmorefly your wigs are HAUTE!
 Love them. I posted pics in my fotki of my fall. I have 4 more of the exact same kind just waiting. I think I want a straight one now after looking at all your pics.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 1, 2008)

caramelty said:


> Bmorefly your wigs are HAUTE!
> Love them. I posted pics in my fotki of my fall. I have 4 more of the exact same kind just waiting. I think I want a straight one now after looking at all your pics.



Thanks hun!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 1, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey Alli!
> 
> Here the website www.newhairwigs.com posted in the WIG CHALLENGE 2007 thread. Is this what your talking about!
> 
> Curli


 
This the one Curli! Thanks! I just checked out the wigs and the prices, I think I'll try Hairsister.com for now, they have a good sale and now that my hair is relaxed it's much flatter now so those wigs should fitter better.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 2, 2008)

Aggie said:


> 'You're quite welcomed. Also when I'm about 3 months away from showing my hair agin to the public, I also wear my wigs short up to the time of the unveiling. *This way, I shock everyone with the length of own hair*.


 
*Very good idea Aggie...*


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 2, 2008)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> It doesn't bother me. *Remember I had a long wig on at the Baltimore meeting?[/*quote]
> 
> *yep...you sure did and it looked good on you but then again all ur wigs/weaves do...we should call u the "W" divah!*


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 2, 2008)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> I can't cornrow worth a damn. I usually just wear it loose. Sometimes I slick it all back. I've also worn wigs on top of twists and box braids. It just depends on how my hair is styled at the time. I switch wigs and styles often so it's not like my hair is under there for an extended period of time. I'm wearing a bun today but I wore a wig out last night. Wore a bun yesterday during the day. *Who knows tommorow*.


 
*I hear that...*
*OT:but your siggy pic is hawt!*


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 2, 2008)

cecepassion said:


> I'm in,i just bc'd yesterday.


Congratulations on ur BC Cece!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 2, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> *yep...you sure did and it looked good on you but then again all ur wigs/weaves do...we should call u the "W" divah!*






scarcity21 said:


> *I hear that...*
> *OT:but your siggy pic is hawt!*



 Thanks hun!


----------



## lanihenderson (Jan 2, 2008)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> That's why I only buy synthetic. They're 19.99. I might wear them for a month and then get a new one. I get my $$'s worth. The human ones are a waste of $$, IMO. Also there's a mousse you can get to help the curls/style bounce back. It's called Wet N Wavy mousse.
> 
> ETA: Here's some pictures for y'all... ALL of these wigs are synthetic and were about $20 except for the first one. That one was about $40.
> 
> ...


 

Gurrrrrrrrl,  where did you get the first curly wig I love it!


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd love to be in this challenge but do I have to have my hair braided under the wig?
I'd rather not.


----------



## cubanit (Jan 2, 2008)

Im in!!!! Ive been thinking of doing this anyway.


----------



## cecepassion (Jan 2, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> Congratulations on ur BC Cece!


 

Thanks scarcity21


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 2, 2008)

I want in, I just starting wearing these self made stocking cap wigs that I love!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 2, 2008)

lanihenderson said:


> Gurrrrrrrrl,  where did you get the first curly wig I love it!



Thanks. I bought it from the BSS in my area.

Ella - no you don't have to cornrow your hair underneath. I don't cornrow mine either.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 2, 2008)

ella said:


> I'd love to be in this challenge but *do I have to have my hair braided under the wig?*
> I'd rather not.


 
No, you just want your hair to lay as flat as possible so the wig will look natural. You can wear your real in a low pony, wrapped, gelled down or just tucked in a wig cap....whatever works for your hair textire and length.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 2, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> I want in, *I just starting wearing these self made stocking cap wigs that I love!!*


 
Welcome Akimat!

You know we want DETAILS on your "*self made stocking cap wigs"-* so just spill the beans! 

Lookin good girl!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 2, 2008)

cubanit said:


> Im in!!!! Ive been thinking of doing this anyway.


 
Welcome Cubanit!

This will be your EASIEST hair challenge in 2008...and I'm not just saying this because I started it!
All you have to do is 1. Take care of your real hair underneath, 2. Wear a "fly" wig or fall and presto  3. longer, healthier hair 12 months from now! 


Good luck, Curli


----------



## aquariangirl (Jan 2, 2008)

count me in also...does this include phoney ponies?  I'm already a lace wig addict


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 2, 2008)

aquariangirl said:


> count me in also...*does this include phoney ponies?* I'm already a lace wig addict


 
Sorry but phoney ponies do NOT count for the WIG Challenge! They only cover your ends.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jan 2, 2008)

*Count me in! ESPECIALLY YOURS{great $19.00 closeouts} is sending my Diahann Carroll Z1113 and another name I cannot recall..so I'll have 2 long, 2 short wigs to start off. Looking forward to the variety of colors, styles for 2008.*


----------



## mslondon (Jan 2, 2008)

wud love to join this one but i find it very hard to date talkless of having nookie with a wig, how do u gals do it? do u tell ur prospective date/partner u're wearing a wig?

I tried this challenge b4 with an afro wig which can easily pass for my real hair, started seeing this dude & he loved the afro look etc, we're having a snog then he tries to  run his hand thru my hair....
anyway the next day i went to get myhair braided.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 2, 2008)

mslondon said:


> wud love to join this one *but i find it very hard to date talkless of having nookie with a wig, how do u gals do it? do u tell ur prospective date/partner u're wearing a wig?
> *
> I tried this challenge b4 with an afro wig which can easily pass for my real hair, started seeing this dude & he loved the afro look etc, we're having a snog then he tries to  run his hand thru my hair....
> anyway the next day i went to get myhair braided.



No I don't tell them. I'm guessing they just assume it's weave. But they don't touch it. And I've had no problems keeping my wig on.


----------



## PoeticJustice (Jan 2, 2008)

I definitely want to join this challenge!!! Is it too late??


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 2, 2008)

mslondon said:


> wud love to join this one but i find it very hard to date talkless of *having nookie with a wig, how do u gals do it? do u tell ur prospective date/partner u're wearing a wig*?
> 
> I tried this challenge b4 with an afro wig which can easily pass for my real hair, started seeing this dude & he loved the afro look etc, we're having a snog then he tries to run his hand thru my hair....
> anyway the next day i went to get myhair braided.


 
You could reinforce the wig with extra bobby pins or even sew it in, if you think you are going to have a WILD date!

Just him not to pull your hair!


----------



## katote (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a couple of photos of my new wigs. I purchased 2 wigs this past weekend. I will upload more in my Fotki. One wig is like a bob, where one t side is short and ther other side is chin length. The other wig, just the bang is a little longer. 

What do you think?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 3, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Welcome Akimat!
> 
> You know we want DETAILS on your "*self made stocking cap wigs"-* so just spill the beans!
> 
> Lookin good girl!


 
Thank you! I plan on making a bob one tonight. Anyhow, I could not see myself paying $100 for a stocking cap wig all the wigs near my house that I tried looked terrible, so I tried it my self, the first one looked to wiggy, the 2nd is my everyday. Here what I did, I placed a plastic baggy (to protect my hair from the glue) then stocking cap on my head (i did have some of the plastic cap to stick once the wig was finished and I tried to remove it not much though), I remember that about 5-7 tracks is enough for a 'full' weave so I was cautious about this, I measured for two rows on the bottom (dont place tracks on the band, it weakens it) and used the BSS hair glue (with the new one I will use the liquid gold it holds better) I used a closure that I had already and cut and styled, you will be amazed at what you can do, also dont worry about the tracks not being perfect they lay on top of each other. This is a quick snapshot of the how to if I can answer any questions or offer some advice let me know.  I dont know how to post bigger pics, but here it is, this was New Years!


----------



## ClassicChic (Jan 3, 2008)

katote said:


> Here are a couple of photos of my new wigs. I purchased 2 wigs this past weekend. I will upload more in my Fotki. One wig is like a bob, where one t side is short and ther other side is chin length. The other wig, just the bang is a little longer.
> 
> What do you think?


 
I think they are so cute. What brand and name are they?


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 3, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> Thank you! I plan on making a bob one tonight. Anyhow, I could not see myself paying $100 for a stocking cap wig all the wigs near my house that I tried looked terrible, so I tried it my self, the first one looked to wiggy, the 2nd is my everyday. Here what I did, I placed a plastic baggy (to protect my hair from the glue) then stocking cap on my head (i did have some of the plastic cap to stick once the wig was finished and I tried to remove it not much though), I remember that about 5-7 tracks is enough for a 'full' weave so I was cautious about this, I measured for two rows on the bottom (dont place tracks on the band, it weakens it) and used the BSS hair glue (with the new one I will use the liquid gold it holds better) I used a closure that I had already and cut and styled, you will be amazed at what you can do, also dont worry about the tracks not being perfect they lay on top of each other. This is a quick snapshot of the how to if I can answer any questions or offer some advice let me know. I dont know how to post bigger pics, but here it is, this was New Years!


 
This style looks great, and you have a pretty smile!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 3, 2008)

katote said:


> Here are a couple of photos of my new wigs. I purchased 2 wigs this past weekend. I will upload more in my Fotki. One wig is like a bob, where one t side is short and ther other side is chin length. The other wig, just the bang is a little longer.
> 
> What do you think?


 
:Copy of 2cool: Both of these styles look great on you!


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 3, 2008)

I think that I have found a good way to wear my hair under my falls.  At first I was trying to corn row my hair towards the back but with my crown being really short from breakage I couldn't catch it up so I had braids that I wouldn't wear out of the house with a hat.

So last night playing around I decided to tr to braid my hair in two french braids something that I have never been able to do and it works,  I left out some hair in the front and then french braided m hair on both sides.  With the hair in the front I put 2 rollers in so that it can blend with my fall.  

With this style I can leave my hair alone between washing and I am not messing with my crown area at all.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 3, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> This style looks great, and you have a pretty smile!


 

Thank you, I am planning on making another one, another tip in making a stocking cap wig is that you can measure the tracks on your head and use a wig head to lay the tracks.  I will post pictures of my latest wig tomorrow.


----------



## metro_qt (Jan 3, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> Thank you, I am planning on making another one, another tip in making a stocking cap wig is that you can measure the tracks on your head and use a wig head to lay the tracks.  I will post pictures of my latest wig tomorrow.



OOOOooookkkkkk
you just made your own wig?
can you give me more details?
Your wig looks great.
I have all of the equipment you mentioned, i'm just not understanding the stocking cap part... how you glued the weave tracks to a.... plastic bag?

Sorry bout being on the short bus, this is sooo interesting, especially since your wig turned out great.


----------



## katote (Jan 3, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> Thank you, I am planning on making another one, another tip in making a stocking cap wig is that you can measure the tracks on your head and use a wig head to lay the tracks. I will post pictures of my latest wig tomorrow.


 
I also made 2 stocking cap weaves a couple of months ago.  I made one on a wig head and the other one I made it on a friend's head.  The one I made on the wig head is too small.  The one on I made on a human fits perfectly.  Did this ever happen to you?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 3, 2008)

metro_qt said:


> OOOOooookkkkkk
> you just made your own wig?
> can you give me more details?
> Your wig looks great.
> ...


 

I did, I placed a plastic processing cap on my head then I placed a stocking cap over that, I began in the back and measured a track from ear to ear, I didnt place the track on the thickest part of the stocking cap because the first time I did it it ruined the 'fit'. The first two back tracks I glued to the stocking cap while it was on my head (because the wig head would be too small) then I finished weaving the stocking cap wig on the wig head because I wanted to make sure the placement of the tracks were in line. Also, place the tracks in the back further apart because they will be covered by the 5 or 6 upper tracks which you need to keep close to ensure no peeping .  I was able to use a closure (Milky Way) for the top because I have not perfected making a closure.  I hope this helps. Let me know.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 3, 2008)

katote said:


> I also made 2 stocking cap weaves a couple of months ago. I made one on a wig head and the other one I made it on a friend's head. The one I made on the wig head is too small. The one on I made on a human fits perfectly. Did this ever happen to you?


 

No, mostly because I figured that my big jug would not be the same as that little thing.  Do you know how to make a closure? if yes, please share.  I love making them because I can make any kind I want custom to my head for little or nothing using hair from my stash or the 'cheap' milky way from the BSS.  I also washed it, I left it on the wig head and let the water from the tubs faucet run on it, rubbed it lightly with Silk Elements (so good on weave) and conditioned it, put it under the dryer and tacked down the loose tracks.


----------



## metro_qt (Jan 3, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> I did, I placed a plastic processing cap on my head then I placed a stocking cap over that, I began in the back and measured a track from ear to ear, I didnt place the track on the thickest part of the stocking cap because the first time I did it it ruined the 'fit'. The first two back tracks I glued to the stocking cap while it was on my head (because the wig head would be too small) then I finished weaving the stocking cap wig on the wig head because I wanted to make sure the placement of the tracks were in line. Also, place the tracks in the back further apart because they will be covered by the 5 or 6 upper tracks which you need to keep close to ensure no peeping .  I was able to use a closure (Milky Way) for the top because I have not perfected making a closure.  I hope this helps. Let me know.




This does help!! thanks!
i think i'll be PMing you for more details at some point.


----------



## Wandabee (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm in and I've already gotten so many complaments on my new peice


----------



## katote (Jan 3, 2008)

Cherokee said:


> I think they are so cute. What brand and name are they?


 
Thank U for the compliment.  Both are from the R & B collection.  One is called New York and the other is called RnB.  I purchased them from local BSS, but I am unable to find that brand online.  I did get alot of compliments when I tried them on at the store, that I decided to get both of them.  Several ladies wanted to get them if I didn't buy them, so I figured what the heck.


----------



## katote (Jan 3, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> :Copy of 2cool: Both of these styles look great on you!


 
Thank U!

I am going to need some serious help with taking care of my hair underneath this wig.  I purchased a mesh wig cap, but by the end of the day, you can see the imprint from the wig cap around my head.  Is this really healthy?


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe someone said that a satin or silk net is best?  But I can't be sure...might have to go back in the thread to find it erplexed


----------



## NCRapunzel (Jan 4, 2008)

Count me in.  I don't think I can ever go back to a sewn in!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 4, 2008)

I finally ordered some stuff from www.hairsisters.com. I ordered these!

1. https://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vi...e4=&sortName=product_sort&sortValue=desc&type=

I plan on getting this one cut and styled a little shorter.

2. https://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vi...e4=&sortName=product_sort&sortValue=desc&type=


----------



## katote (Jan 5, 2008)

These are very pretty!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 5, 2008)

Alli77 said:


> I finally ordered some stuff from www.hairsisters.com. I ordered these!
> 
> 1. https://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vi...e4=&sortName=product_sort&sortValue=desc&type=
> 
> ...


 
Hi Alli77,

These styles are very PRETTY! Great sale too!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 5, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi Alli77,
> 
> These styles are very PRETTY! Great sale too!


 
Hey Curli, 

I can't wait till I get them! I'm pretty excited!


----------



## MissTical (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh... please count me in... I'm a wig-a-holic, so this is perfect for me.  I don't think that I take care of my hair the way I should underneath my wigs.  Sometimes I don't wear anything underneath... other times I wear caps; I need to be more cognizant for good hair health.


----------



## bee (Jan 5, 2008)

It looks like I'm having some breakage in the nape area, from wearing my half-wig.  I braid my hair underneath and it's very soft when I take that hair down.  My nape, however, looks broken off and beedeebee'd!  I moisturize my nape 2-3 times a day, so I can't understand why this is happening.

I started wearing a wig cap but it left indentions right at the nape.  I purchased a WaveBuilder Stretch Cap (men use these to create waves), but it still seemed like I got the indention at the nape.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 6, 2008)

bee said:


> It looks like I'm having some breakage in the nape area, from wearing my half-wig. I braid my hair underneath and it's very soft when I take that hair down. My nape, however, looks broken off and beedeebee'd! I moisturize my nape 2-3 times a day, so I can't understand why this is happening.
> 
> I started wearing a wig cap but it left indentions right at the nape. I purchased a WaveBuilder Stretch Cap (men use these to create waves), but it still seemed like I got the indention at the nape.
> 
> *What am I doing wrong?*


 
Hi Bee,

I'm not sure  Are you leaving the comb attachments in your wig?

They may be causing breakage. I remove them and just use bobby pins to secure my wigs.

Or _by moisturizing my nape 2-3 times a day_, maybe your hair is remaining wet too often/long (wet hair is more fraigle)? Do you seal with an oil?

Hope this helps!

CD


----------



## 2cool4u (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, what a great idea for a challenge. I been rocking my wigs for a few months and notice some great growth in time for New Years. Right now, I have a weave but I'm planning of going back to wigs next month. Can I still join?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is my latest custom wig, I think I am going to make an ole school bob wig this weekend. I am loving this challenge.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 7, 2008)

2cool4u said:


> Wow, what a great idea for a challenge. I been rocking my wigs for a few months and notice some great growth in time for New Years. Right now, I have a weave but I'm planning of going back to wigs next month. *Can I still join?*


 
Yes - Welcome 2cool4u!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 7, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> Here is my latest custom wig, I think I am going to make an ole school bob wig this weekend. I am loving this challenge.


 
Hi Akimat001,

 I love this look! - did you cut in layers or is it just curled?

I may have to "try" this to create a long (bsl) curly wig.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome  Jakibro!


----------



## BklynHeart (Jan 7, 2008)

katote said:


> Thank U for the compliment. Both are from the R & B collection. One is called New York and the other is called RnB. I purchased them from local BSS, but I am unable to find that brand online. I did get alot of compliments when I tried them on at the store, that I decided to get both of them. Several ladies wanted to get them if I didn't buy them, so I figured what the heck.


 
OMG!!! That's almost like the one I'm rocking now!  Its by IT'S A WIG, Lana.


----------



## cece22 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wig B Me BBumps -/Humps or lumps above surface of skin of a human or animal. chinchldana or skunk chilla ella or bump fonk


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 8, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi Akimat001,
> 
> I love this look! - did you cut in layers or is it just curled?
> 
> I may have to "try" this to create a long (bsl) curly wig.


 

I did, I use the cheap razor with the attachment and then use the 1 1/2 curlers, I did another one last night, so cute!! I will post pictures tonight! I love this challenge, I am going to have hair this long, soooooonnnn!!!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jan 8, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> Here is my latest custom wig, I think I am going to make an ole school bob wig this weekend. I am loving this challenge.



oh thats niceeeeee


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 8, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi Akimat001,
> 
> I love this look! - did you cut in layers or is it just curled?
> 
> I may have to "try" this to create a long (bsl) curly wig.


 

Thanks!! I have pictures I will post of the my latest, I am really loving being able to create these myself, thanks for the reason!!!


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 8, 2008)

Is this 7 days a week. I gotta have my hair out on the weekends cause my SO clowns me. 

But, I can easily do it Mon-Fri


----------



## RubyWoo (Jan 9, 2008)

Y'all I don't know if I can hang.  I've decided that I'm going to rotate with wigs and braids because I don't know if I can rock straight wigs for the year.  I've been doing the wig thing  for almost two weeks and I'm ready to scream.  My wig is very comfortable; I just hate hair on my neck or around my face and since my wig is a neck length bob, I can't pull it back. I was thinking of using another wig but it is longer and will add to my frustrations.  I also feel restricted since my hair/scalp is completely hidden. I'm going to try and hang in there for the rest of the week but I'm putting some braids in this weekend and rock wigs between installs.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 9, 2008)

adequate said:


> Is this 7 days a week. I gotta have my hair out on the weekends cause my SO clowns me.
> 
> *But, I can easily do it Mon-Fri*


 
Hi Adequate!

Monday - Friday is FINE!

Curli


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 9, 2008)

Nixx said:


> Y'all I don't know if I can hang. I've decided that I'm going to rotate with wigs and braids because I don't know if I can rock straight wigs for the year. I've been doing the wig thing for almost two weeks and I'm ready to scream. My wig is very comfortable; *I just hate hair on my neck or around my face and since my wig is a neck length bob, I can't pull it back. *I was thinking of using another wig but it is longer and will add to my frustrations. I also feel restricted since my hair/scalp is completely hidden. I'm going to try and hang in there for the rest of the week but I'm putting some braids in this weekend and rock wigs between installs.


 
Hi Nixx,

Have you thought about a curly wig? 

I actually wear my long wigs in a bun or side pony when I don't want the hair hanging. 

Good luck, Curli


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jan 9, 2008)

*The wig wearing is becoming easier as days go by. First few days after hour 5 I was ready to pull that sucker off but I'm finding it easier now to get past that time of feeling as though my forehead is going to explode. Now after the 5th. hour I relax and it begins to feel like my own hair.*
*I'm shopping for more colors this weekend..think I'm hooked and the heavy hairline conditioning is helping to avoid hairline stress.*


----------



## luckymonkey1307 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd like to join!!! I love this and get maxiumum growth when my hair is untouched! i can't wait!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is my latest stocking cap wig, I appreciate that I did a wonderful job with the cut I am left handled and everything is always lopside. .. i think I am going to give this one to my MIL. I love this challenge....


----------



## 2buttonsnow3 (Jan 10, 2008)

Which of these look the most natrual Ladies


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 10, 2008)

2buttonsnow3 said:


> Which of these look the most natrual Ladies



We would have to see it on your head. They all look bad on the pictures IMO.


----------



## MsMaysRus (Jan 10, 2008)

Ms. Glamazon * You are really rocking this curly wig!  You said you got it at your local BSS, can you tell us  the name of the store and who is the maker of the wig....Thank you!


glamazon386 said:


> That's why I only buy synthetic. They're 19.99. I might wear them for a month and then get a new one. I get my $$'s worth. The human ones are a waste of $$, IMO. Also there's a mousse you can get to help the curls/style bounce back. It's called Wet N Wavy mousse.
> 
> ETA: Here's some pictures for y'all... ALL of these wigs are synthetic and were about $20 except for the first one. That one was about $40.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jan 10, 2008)

Please add me I been wearing my wigs since the first of January. I will post pics soon!


----------



## RubyWoo (Jan 11, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi Nixx,
> 
> Have you thought about a curly wig?
> 
> ...



Hey girl!  

I considered a curly wig but I'm still on the fence.  The wig wearing has become easier since my last post.  I still plan to take a break though.  I'm getting some kinky twists this weekend (instead of braids) and when I take them out, it's back to wigs for a few weeks before my next twist install. Thanks for the suggestions!

I have to say, the tips in this thread and the 2007 wig thread have been sooo helpful.  I kept my hair moisturized and oiled every day. I also put extra braid spray and oil on my edges and nape and my hairline is still in tact and moisturized!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 12, 2008)

2buttonsnow3 said:


> Which of these look the most natrual Ladies


 
Hi Buttons,

I like the second one - the either two seem to have lots of layers!

Let us know which one you decide to buy!

CD


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jan 12, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> That's why I only buy synthetic. They're 19.99. I might wear them for a month and then get a new one. I get my $$'s worth. The human ones are a waste of $$, IMO. Also there's a mousse you can get to help the curls/style bounce back. It's called Wet N Wavy mousse.
> 
> ETA: Here's some pictures for y'all... ALL of these wigs are synthetic and were about $20 except for the first one. That one was about $40.
> 
> ...



You really know how to wear your wigs, they look so cute and stylish.  I wish I could find the curly one in my area.  Do you know the brand?


----------



## 2buttonsnow3 (Jan 12, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi Buttons,
> 
> I like the second one - the either two seem to have lots of layers!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks i agree with you. I think i might get that one


----------



## bellezanegra826 (Jan 12, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Happy Holidays Ladies!
> 
> Because several requests, I'm starting the *WIG CHALLENGE 2008* early!
> 
> ...



please add me to the list. i just dusted off my lacefront and I am ready to grow some beautifully long hair!


----------



## katote (Jan 12, 2008)

Do you think this wig cap is better than the stocking mesh one?


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jan 12, 2008)

MsMaysRus said:


> Ms. Glamazon * You are really rocking this curly wig!  You said you got it at your local BSS, *can you tell us the name of the store and who is the maker of the wig.*...Thank you!


 

*Yes, please look underneath it and give up that model and brand!! I have been looking for that one too. I took my Mom wig shopping with me today..together we finally found her a nice one...I bought a $19.00 NINA QUICKWEAVE full cap..model YURI in color #2 for myself. I like the versatility of it..hair in front out or covered. My co-workers will be ?erplexed with all my colors and lengths.My hair at the end of the day is still so moisturized.*


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jan 13, 2008)

I posted several pics of my wigs in my fotki!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 14, 2008)

Prettyeyes said:


> I posted several pics of my wigs in my fotki!


 
Very nice Prettyeyes and they look very natural on you too!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 14, 2008)

MsMaysRus said:


> Ms. Glamazon * You are really rocking this curly wig!  You said you got it at your local BSS, can you tell us  the name of the store and who is the maker of the wig....Thank you!





BrooklynSouth said:


> *Yes, please look underneath it and give up that model and brand!! I have been looking for that one too. I took my Mom wig shopping with me today..together we finally found her a nice one...I bought a $19.00 NINA QUICKWEAVE full cap..model YURI in color #2 for myself. I like the versatility of it..hair in front out or covered. My co-workers will be ?erplexed with all my colors and lengths.My hair at the end of the day is still so moisturized.*





Jetblackhair said:


> You really know how to wear your wigs, they look so cute and stylish.  I wish I could find the curly one in my area.  Do you know the brand?



Thanks. But I don't want y'all heffas copying off of me.   IDK the name of the store. It's just a beauty supply. It's at Security Mall on the outside. The brand is not a well known one it's called Bobbi Boss. The style of the wig is Kona. It's synthetic and it was $40.


----------



## TRUTHbTOLD (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello Ladies, I am new to this website.  But I would like to join this challenge.  I've actually started two weeks before new years.  I was wearing weaves and my hair has been natural for two years, I just did not know what to do with it.  But I want more growth with less manipulation and I want my hair to breath.  Anyway, good luck to all I will check in periodically with updates.


----------



## LittleGirlBlue (Jan 15, 2008)

Count me in, too! Daily moisturizing is leaving my hair a mess, and I can't get down with using styling tools everyday. I picked up this half wig at a local BSS in a flea market, and it looks surprisingly good. I really appreciate everyone's wig tips.  I wore it out saturday night, and it was my first time wearing a wig-- I had to fight the urge to adjust it all night! Can't give myself away!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jan 15, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> Thanks. But I don't want y'all heffas copying off of me.   IDK the name of the store. It's just a beauty supply. It's at Security Mall on the outside. The brand is not a well known one it's called Bobbi Boss. The style of the wig is Kona. It's synthetic and it was $40.




You know you have your own flair & flava and can't be duplicated.  Thanks for the info and yeah, I've never heard of this brand.  I doubt I'll be able to find it.


----------



## Radianthealth (Jan 15, 2008)

LittleGirlBlue said:


> Count me in, too! Daily moisturizing is leaving my hair a mess, and I can't get down with using styling tools everyday. I picked up this half wig at a local BSS in a flea market, and it looks surprisingly good. I really appreciate everyone's wig tips. I wore it out saturday night, and it was my first time wearing a wig-- I had to fight the urge to adjust it all night! Can't give myself away!


 
This is the one I am wearing, I have gotten tons of compliments on it.

I purchased a human hair fall and I did a flexi rod set on it.  I wear mine with a headband.

I may put a rinse in it to make it match my hair a little better


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 15, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> You know you have your own flair & flava and can't be duplicated.  Thanks for the info and yeah, I've never heard of this brand.  I doubt I'll be able to find it.



Yeah that's why I didn't mention it at first. I had never heard of it either until I looked at the tag on the wig.


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 15, 2008)

I just noticed this.  Am I too late to join?


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 15, 2008)

katote said:


> Is it too late to join? If not, please count me in. I purchased 2 wigs today at the local BSS.


 
Did you thin this wig out?  I swear I tried on one similar and my head looked super Mary J Blige big and I can cornrows underneath.


----------



## katote (Jan 15, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Did you thin this wig out? I swear I tried on one similar and my head looked super Mary J Blige big and I can cornrows underneath.


 
No I did not thin the wig out.  How would you thin out a wig?


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 15, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> I just noticed this. Am I too late to join?


 
Welcome Apemay1969!

It is not too late to join.

CurliDiva


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 15, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Welcome Apemay1969!
> 
> It is not too late to join.
> 
> CurliDiva


 
  Yay.  I'm happy even though I snatched that joker off as soon as I got on the porch to my house.

I'm searching for a lace front right now on eBay.  My edges are itching like woo.


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 15, 2008)

katote said:


> No I did not thin the wig out. How would you thin out a wig?


 
 Girl, I don't know.  I was just trying to sound wig smart...trying to belong, trying to belong.  So sad.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jan 15, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> Thanks. But I don't want y'all heffas copying off of me.   IDK the name of the store. It's just a beauty supply. It's at Security Mall on the outside. The brand is not a well known one it's called Bobbi Boss. The style of the wig is Kona. It's synthetic and it was $40.


 
*THANK YOU, THANK YOU! Not to worry, you own that style, we just wanna be little imitators!*


----------



## 2buttonsnow3 (Jan 15, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> You know you have your own flair & flava and can't be duplicated. Thanks for the info and yeah, I've never heard of this brand. I doubt I'll be able to find it.


 

 I have seen that brand of wig on www.gmbshair.com

after you click on wigs and falls just scroll down


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 16, 2008)

katote said:


> No I did not thin the wig out. *How would you thin out a wig?[/*quote]
> 
> IT CAN BE DONE!
> 
> You can cut entirely some of the tracks or use shears to thin out strands in different areas for a thinner look.


----------



## PinkPeony (Jan 16, 2008)

What's the difference between a full cap and a synthetic wig???
I don't want to buy anything where I'd have to blend


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jan 16, 2008)

2buttonsnow3 said:


> I have seen that brand of wig on www.gmbshair.com
> 
> after you click on wigs and falls just scroll down



Thank you 2buttonsnow, good lookin' out!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 16, 2008)

ella said:


> What's the difference between a full cap and a synthetic wig???
> I don't want to buy anything where I'd have to blend


 

Hi Ella,

A *full cap* construction means that the wig should cover your entire head, so that you don't have to leave your hairline out to blend. 

The strands of hair can be either human or synthetic.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok Ladies, I'm on a hunt to find a good looking MONFILAMENT wig!

I saw some of the Red Carpet line in person and they were  not cute!

There has to be some better looking wig styles.  I don't want to have pay $$$ for a lacefront and the idea of using tape or glue is scary to me!


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 16, 2008)

My head is feeling tight already at 9:30 in the morning.  How am I going to get through these next 11 months?

Do lace fronts and full lace caps feel lighter on your head?  I'm looking at one on eBay from a company that Suerte used a while back.  I just don't think I can take this steel band feeling.  I have a fivehead (instead of a forehead) and almost all stock wigs are too tight.  

I'm pms'ing.  Could my head be retaining water?


----------



## MsMaysRus (Jan 16, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> Thanks. But I don't want y'all heffas copying off of me.   IDK the name of the store. It's just a beauty supply. It's at Security Mall on the outside. The brand is not a well known one it's called Bobbi Boss. The style of the wig is Kona. It's synthetic and it was $40.


 
Hey girl you are a True Diva and we just want to give you props for being who you are  ...we're living your world girl!!Thank you!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 16, 2008)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *THANK YOU, THANK YOU! Not to worry, you own that style, we just wanna be little imitators!*





MsMaysRus said:


> Hey girl you are a True Diva and we just want to give you props for being who you are  ...we're living your world girl!!Thank you!



 Y'all are a trip. Thanks hun!


----------



## missnurselady (Jan 17, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> My head is feeling tight already at 9:30 in the morning. How am I going to get through these next 11 months?
> 
> Do lace fronts and full lace caps feel lighter on your head? I'm looking at one on eBay from a company that Suerte used a while back. I just don't think I can take this steel band feeling. I have a fivehead (instead of a forehead) and almost all stock wigs are too tight.
> 
> I'm pms'ing. Could my head be retaining water?


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Jan 17, 2008)

I rocked my new full wig out today...with a silk bandanna I've never gotten so many compliments...I almost wish I had gotten 2-3 more like it so I could wear it continously as the old one's wear out....too cute though hopefully I can take some pics!


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 18, 2008)

My hair is thin up top right now. I still want to try and rock a fall. Should I just stick with full wigs until the top thickens up?

Also, I've been using MN to help with hair growth. Would MTG help with thickness or does the MN work for that too. I got about 1/2 inch of new growth going and I just started using it on the 2nd. At least that's how much I think I got. Sometimes my new growth comes in straight and then curls when it gets longer so I can't always tell with my relaxer.

I just talked with my older hairdresser/good friend and he is trying to tell me about shampoos and conditioners and wigs and nioxin and I'm wanting to not listen to him because of LHCF. I felt like he was just trying to get me to come to the shop. He wasn't telling me nothing that I couldn't get from you guys. He was rather scissor happy and always used me as a hair model to promote his services. I still had to pay 80 bucks for a wash and wrap.

I stole some time on my break to check.  Found some cute ideas.  I'm going shopping tonight.  Y'all wasn't gone look anyhow.  Search, girlfriend, search...I know.


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 18, 2008)

One more dumb question

What's the difference between a half wig and an instant full cap weave?

I have a instant full cap weave and it makes my head look extra bigger than normal.

Also, is a full cap weave just a wig with combs attached?  I'm confused and I'm going shopping tonight to prepare for me and my husbands date night.

Help a yellow bus sister.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 18, 2008)

*Luscious*Locked*Doc said:


> I rocked my new full wig out today...with a silk bandanna *I've never gotten so many compliments...I almost wish I had gotten 2-3 more like it so I could wear it continously as the old one's wear out*....too cute though hopefully I can take some pics!


 
GREAT story Luscious Locked!

I actually do buy 2 of my favorite wigs so that I can switch them - just like not waering the same pair of shoes everyday.

I also keep the tags of my wigs - otherwise I totally forgotten which brand/style I bought months later.

Rock that wig, Girl!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 18, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> My hair is thin up top right now. I still want to try and rock a fall. *Should I just stick with full wigs until the top thickens up?*
> 
> Also, I've been using MN to help with hair growth. *Would MTG help with thickness or does the MN work for that too.* I got about 1/2 inch of new growth going and I just started using it on the 2nd. At least that's how much I think I got. Sometimes my new growth comes in straight and then curls when it gets longer so I can't always tell with my relaxer.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Apemay,

First, I would stick to a full cap so that all of your hair is protected.

Diffferent people get different results from MN and/or MTG, so you really just need find out which one works for you. If the MN is working, then I would stick with it. Also, imo MTG stinks!

If it is hair-related somebody on this site has tried it! 

Differnt companies/brands call their wigs by "catchy" marketing names. A "instant" weave is a wig with combs.Don't worry about what they call it!

How are you wearing your real hair underneath? Unless it is flat, your wig will look big or lumpy.

Good luck on wig shopping! 
CurliDiva


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Jan 18, 2008)

Is it too late to join?? If not please add me to the list. I have been wearing my wigs since Jan. 1st and I am loving it.... 
I have pics of my wigs in my fotki!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> Is it too late to join?? If not please add me to the list. I have been wearing my wigs since Jan. 1st and I am loving it....
> I have pics of my wigs in my fotki!


 
Hi Cheekqueen, 

Welcome to the challenge and no it's not too late to join, just pm Curlidiva and she'll add you in okay? We're gonna have fun in this challenge. 

I will most likely be having my niece pose as my photographer for me this coming Sunday afternoon after church. I really need her to take pics of my wigs now so I can put them in my fotki.


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Jan 18, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi Cheekqueen,
> 
> Welcome to the challenge and no it's not too late to join, just pm Curlidiva and she'll add you in okay? We're gonna have fun in this challenge.
> 
> I will most likely be having my niece pose as my photographer for me this coming Sunday afternoon after church. I really need her to take pics of my wigs now so I can put them in my fotki.


 
Yippee, 
I am so excited Ms. Aggie!! I can't wait to see them. Just send me a message in my guestbook when you have them all posted up and I will check them out. I am on the search for more and I saw a few that I liked in this thread.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 18, 2008)

WELCOME CMW45 and CHEEKQUEEN!

This will be the easiest challenge you join this year!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> Yippee,
> I am so excited Ms. Aggie!! I can't wait to see them. Just send me a message in my guestbook when you have them all posted up and I will check them out. I am on the search for more and I saw a few that I liked in this thread.


 
Will do honey.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jan 19, 2008)

*I now have 7 wigs{duplicates of the favs} 6 of them I love! Who'd have thought it would be so much fun switching out the different styles, colors, textures? I am having so much of a good time going to work platinum/silver/darkest brown short one day then platinum /silver/darkest brown long the next. Week coming up I'll be dark brown-pixie short, then shoulder length long. Funny thing too...I am more outgoing while wearing those synthetics:attention:.*


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 19, 2008)

Picture of wig for the work week of 1/14/08.  I need a digicam.  My webcam is too fuzzy.  You can't really see the color, dang it.  It's bootiful.  If I had worn my glasses, I would've looked like 'it' on the Addams Family.

My husband walked in the room right when I was taking the picture.  Whatever, I didn't want to explain.  He doesn't get my attachment to this forum.  He still just shakes his head, looks around the bedroom at the laundry and leaves.


----------



## damarc94 (Jan 19, 2008)

This looks nice on you!  




apemay1969 said:


> Picture of wig for the work week of 1/14/08. I need a digicam. My webcam is too fuzzy. You can't really see the color, dang it. It's bootiful. If I had worn my glasses, I would've looked like 'it' on the Addams Family.
> 
> My husband walked in the room right when I was taking the picture. Whatever, I didn't want to explain. He doesn't get my attachment to this forum. He still just shakes his head, looks around the bedroom at the laundry and leaves.


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Jan 19, 2008)

> Girl he will get the he** over it. He can join the club with my hubby. Mine looks at me weird and then says "You still on that computer huh".... 
I love the wig, it's pretty on you!



apemay1969 said:


> Picture of wig for the work week of 1/14/08. I need a digicam. My webcam is too fuzzy. You can't really see the color, dang it. It's bootiful. If I had worn my glasses, I would've looked like 'it' on the Addams Family.
> 
> *My husband walked in the room right when I was taking the picture. Whatever, I didn't want to explain. He doesn't get my attachment to this forum. He still just shakes his head, looks around the bedroom at the laundry and leaves.*


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Jan 19, 2008)

apemay1969...
What wig is that? That is too cute.


----------



## damarc94 (Jan 19, 2008)

Here is a link from Especially Yours where you can see more wigs on actual customers. 

http://www.especiallyyours.com//cus...At=5&pg=2&lastPg=1&mscssid=&adsrc=&dc=&attrid=

I'll be ordering another half wig soon...


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 20, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> Picture of wig for the work week of 1/14/08. I need a digicam. My webcam is too fuzzy. You can't really see the color, dang it. It's bootiful. If I had worn my glasses, I would've looked like 'it' on the Addams Family.
> 
> My husband walked in the room right when I was taking the picture. Whatever, I didn't want to explain. He doesn't get my attachment to this forum. He still just shakes his head, looks around the bedroom at the laundry and leaves.


 
LOOKING GREAT Apemay!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 20, 2008)

damarc94 said:


> Here is a link from Especially Yours where you can see more wigs on actual customers.
> 
> http://www.especiallyyours.com//cus...At=5&pg=2&lastPg=1&mscssid=&adsrc=&dc=&attrid=
> 
> I'll be ordering another half wig soon...


 
Thanks for posting!

It is SO hard judging wigs on-line!  Some of those "wig" hair models just don't look like they adjusted the wig!


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 20, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> LOOKING GREAT Apemay!


 
Thanks, CurliDiva.  I just bought a new one for the new week.  Nice excuse to shop.  This is a great challenge!


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 20, 2008)

NaturalgurlAZ said:


> apemay1969...
> What wig is that? That is too cute.


 
It's a Vanessa Wig from a BSS in the Hispanic part of town.  I guess I'll have to stop ripping off the tags as soon as I get the wig out of the plastic.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 20, 2008)

WELCOME *Angenoir*!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 21, 2008)

count me in ladies. I just purchased my first wig this past Saturday. this will be a great challenge for me for sure. HHG ladies


----------



## MsMaysRus (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm attaching a picture of my new curly wig I purchased this past weekend.  It's call the Jamie by Pretty Woman.  It is $19.99 at the Beauty Supply Warehouse...so what do you think?


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Jan 21, 2008)

I think it is very pretty!! I am on the hunt for more wigs and I have so many in mind. I am going to google now. I will break down and go to the BSS store this weekend and buy a couple. Good job on your selection!!



MsMaysRus said:


> I'm attaching a picture of my new curly wig I purchased this past weekend. It's call the Jamie by Pretty Woman. It is $19.99 at the Beauty Supply Warehouse...so what do you think?


----------



## katote (Jan 21, 2008)

Very pretty!




MsMaysRus said:


> I'm attaching a picture of my new curly wig I purchased this past weekend. It's call the Jamie by Pretty Woman. It is $19.99 at the Beauty Supply Warehouse...so what do you think?


----------



## katote (Jan 21, 2008)

I agree!  I purchased 2 and I am on the hunt for more.  It is so addicting.




CHEEKQUEEN said:


> I think it is very pretty!! I am on the hunt for more wigs and I have so many in mind. I am going to google now. I am on the hunt for more wigs. I will break down and go to the BSS store this weekend and buy a couple. Good job on your selection!!


----------



## caramelty (Jan 21, 2008)

Katote that wig looks nice on you. I tried on that same wig and I guess my face is to fat for it. It didn't do anything for me. I really like big hair and wanted a changed but I still ended up getting big hair.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 21, 2008)

OK ladies....my love life is heat up with a new man  and I need sugguestion on how I should handle the "wig" conversation.

Should I volunteer to tell him or stay quiet until/if he asks?  How do you handle your "wig" and "hair" around your man? And more importantly around a "new" man?


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 21, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> OK ladies....my love life is heat up with a new man  and I need sugguestion on how I should handle the "wig" conversation.
> 
> Should I volunteer to tell him or stay quiet until/if he asks?  How do you handle your "wig" and "hair" around your man? And more importantly around a "new" man?



I've never had a problem with men and hair. They just don't touch it. I never told them that, they just don't. I've only had 1 or 2 try to touch it. I've also never explained the wigs either. I'm sure they notice my style switches up but I don't see them every day either. I think they just assume it's weave. If they don't ask about it or bring it up, I'm not explaining.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 21, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> OK ladies....my love life is heat up with a new man  and I need sugguestion on how I should handle the "wig" conversation.
> 
> Should I volunteer to tell him or stay quiet until/if he asks?  How do you handle your "wig" and "hair" around your man? And more importantly around a "new" man?


 
I am falling out cause last night I was getting it good....my wigs are my own creation so they are glued onto a stocking cap and I am cornrowed underneath, I was so worried when we were doing the do and he didnt know this was wig....it was shifting  and eventually I was like fouk it and snatched it off , to my surprise he says I love you with short hair. WHAT!!! Homeboy I am on a mission to long hair....i dont think men pay that much attention...girl cause these cornrows have me looking like i just left the pen.....didnt stop my action....


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 21, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> I am falling out cause last night I was getting it good....my wigs are my own creation so they are glued onto a stocking cap and I am cornrowed underneath, I was so worried when we were doing the do and he didnt know this was wig....it was shifting  and eventually I was like fouk it and snatched it off , to my surprise he says I love you with short hair. WHAT!!! Homeboy I am on a mission to long hair....i dont think men pay that much attention...girl cause these cornrows have me looking like i just left the pen.....didnt stop my action....



    You're better than me. I have to preserve the sexy at all times.  I jump up and down and shake it around to make sure that bad boy is hooked on good before I leave the house.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 21, 2008)

This is the my latest stocking cap creation.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 22, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> You're better than me. I have to preserve the sexy at all times. I jump up and down and shake it around to make sure that bad boy is hooked on good before I leave the house.


 
LOL, i was concerned at first but it was too much work trying to keep that stocking cap in place ....none the less as soon as it was over I grabbed that mug...she was twisted, curlless, mangled.... but back in place...I was not going to let the natural light catch my head all exsposed


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 22, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> I've never had a problem with men and hair. They just don't touch it. I never told them that, they just don't. I've only had 1 or 2 try to touch it. I've also never explained the wigs either. I'm sure they notice my style switches up but I don't see them every day either. *I think they just assume it's weave. If they don't ask about it or bring it up, I'm not explaining*.


 
Thanks Glamazon!

If a date complimented me on my "hair" in the past - I would make a joke about the reciept so that he knew it was "purchased". But I've never seriously dated while wearing a wig before!

I've had guys play with my sew-in weaves or braids, but I didn't have to worry about them moving!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 22, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> I am falling out cause last night I was getting it good....my wigs are my own creation so they are glued onto a stocking cap and I am cornrowed underneath, I was so worried when we were doing the do and he didnt know this was wig....it was shifting  and eventually I was like fouk it and snatched it off , to my surprise he says I love you with short hair. WHAT!!! Homeboy I am on a mission to long hair....i dont think men pay that much attention...girl cause these cornrows have me looking like i just left the pen.....didnt stop my action....


 

Akimat....you go girl! 

I'm too vain for him to see me in this "prison break" cornrows!  We're not at that stage yet, but......it coming! 

Maybe I need to just add extra bobby pins and put the hair up in a bun.  I guess my baggie at bedtime will be out of the question too during sleepovers!


----------



## gelati (Jan 22, 2008)

I need some suggestions on comfortable half wigs!!!!  I just had a half wig on for about 20 minutes and I have a serious headache!!!!  I think it coming from the combs.  My scalp is so sore, were the combs was placed.  How do you ladies keep this half wigs on without using the combs?  I'm scared the half wig will slide down into my coat and fall out.


----------



## caramelty (Jan 22, 2008)

gelati said:


> I need some suggestions on comfortable half wigs!!!!  I just had a half wig on for about 20 minutes and I have a serious headache!!!!  I think it coming from the combs.  My scalp is so sore, were the combs was placed.  How do you ladies keep this half wigs on without using the combs?  I'm scared the half wig will slide down into my coat and fall out.



Did it hurt in the front or back. I usually only put the combs in the front in the ones in the back I don't put them in I usually cut them off. My half wig stays in place.


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 22, 2008)

caramelty said:


> Did it hurt in the front or back. I usually only put the combs in the front in the ones in the back I don't put them in I usually cut them off. My half wig stays in place.


 
I only put the front combs in and I just lay the back comb on top of my hair.  I may just cut the back comb out too.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 22, 2008)

gelati said:


> I need some suggestions on comfortable half wigs!!!! I just had a half wig on for about 20 minutes and I have a serious headache!!!! I think it coming from the combs. *My scalp is so sore, were the combs was placed.* How do you ladies keep this half wigs on without using the combs? I'm scared the half wig will slide down into my coat and fall out.


 
I'm so sorry Gelati!

I wear full wigs, but you may want to cut out all of the combn and use extension clips (just sew in a few) to secure.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 22, 2008)

I finally got mine today! I can't wait to try them out!


----------



## MsMaysRus (Jan 22, 2008)

katote said:


> Very pretty!


 
Thank you!


----------



## MsMaysRus (Jan 22, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> I think it is very pretty!! I am on the hunt for more wigs and I have so many in mind. I am going to google now. I will break down and go to the BSS store this weekend and buy a couple. Good job on your selection!!


Thank you, my husband picked this one out for me..WOW huh?


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Jan 22, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> LOL, i was concerned at first but it was too much work trying to keep that stocking cap in place ....none the less as soon as it was over I grabbed that mug...she was twisted, curlless, mangled.... but back in place...I was not going to let the natural light catch my head all exsposed


 

LOL!!! You are too funny!!


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Jan 22, 2008)

gelati said:


> I need some suggestions on comfortable half wigs!!!! I just had a half wig on for about 20 minutes and I have a serious headache!!!! I think it coming from the combs. My scalp is so sore, were the combs was placed. How do you ladies keep this half wigs on without using the combs? I*'m scared the half wig will slide down into my coat and fall out.*


 
LOL!! I got a serious laugh from this one. I don't use the combs. I just place my wig cap on and apply my wig and secure with a few bobby pins around the perimeter. I am too paranoid the combs will cause breakage.


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Jan 22, 2008)

MsMaysRus said:


> Thank you, my husband picked this one out for me..WOW huh?


 
Yes! Wow, I am shocked. My hubby probably would pick up anything. I might send the hubby out on a hunt and see what he comes home with. I know he loves long hair so he just may come home with something with length past my bootay!!


----------



## DreamLife (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm not in the challenge, but I just bought my first half wig last weekend and wore it today. Like gelati said I have a serious headache after wearing it all day...I guess I'm going to have to try the bobby pins...but I'm scared. But I have another question. How are you fixing your hair underneath? I wanted to cowash everyday the part that will  be hidden and rollerset my whole head once a week (I won't be washing the rollerset out the front part that will be showing).  I wish I could wear full wigs but they just look too wiggy/wiggish (lol) on me. I just want my hair underneath to be protected (especially my ends) but I can't put it in a bun because it will be too bulky.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay ladies, 

*Please please please check my fotki.* I finally put some pics of my wigs and falls in there and while you're there please leave a comment on what you think. 

*Cheekqueen, thanks for the extra push gurlfriend* to get those pics in there. My niece and I had so much fun taking those pics last night. She's my little photographer right now and she's lovin' it.

Here's the actual link to my protective styling album:-

http://public.fotki.com/LadyAggie/protective-styling/protective-styling/


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is a pic of me with my very first half wig. I just purchased 3 more from hairsisters.com


----------



## LayneJ (Jan 22, 2008)

Ladies who purchase wigs online:

You can price match at www.GMBShair.com. So if you find a wig you like on their site, plug the name/brand into the search engine (that's what I did ) and see if you can find it for less, elsewhere. I usually don't buy online, but I saved a few dollars with GMBS and price matching. 

Just make sure, when checking out, to enter in the comment section that you are price matching, the competitor's price of the wig, and the link to that site. You can also choose to have them ship USPS (less expensive) by mentioning that in the comment section, also. 

HTH!


----------



## gelati (Jan 22, 2008)

caramelty said:


> Did *it hurt in the front* or back. I usually only put the combs in the front in the ones in the back I don't put them in I usually cut them off. My half wig stays in place.


 
I just put the front ones in my hair, my scalp is on fire!!!!   Caramelty, so your not having any breakage with the combs in the front?


----------



## gelati (Jan 22, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> I'm so sorry Gelati!
> 
> I wear full wigs, but you may want to cut out all of the combn and use *extension clips (just sew in a few) to secure.*


 
Thanks CurliDiva, this is a great idea!!!!


----------



## gelati (Jan 22, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> LOL!! I got a serious laugh from this one. I don't use the combs. *I just place my wig cap on and apply my wig and secure with a few bobby pins around the perimeter.* I am too paranoid the combs will cause breakage.


 
Cheekqueen, this is a great idea too. I just love your different protective styles in your fotki!!!! You have some serious talent!!!! I tried a couple of them and they was a sight!!!! I'll just stick to the half wigs for now!!!!


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Jan 22, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies,
> 
> *Please please please check my fotki.* I finally put some pics of my wigs and falls in there and while you're there please leave a comment on what you think.
> 
> ...


 

Aww, you're welcome, Ms. Aggie!! You are my wig inspiration! Your pics gave me that little push of confidence to go out and venture into the land of full wigs. I am on the hunt yet again!! To be continued........


I think I am going to give my head a rest for the remainder of the week. I had a headache at work today. I had to go in the bathroom and yank that thing off and inspect what the problem was. So I had two trouble spots. I had a bobby pin sitting right on that little bone behind my ear and my headband made it press really hard and I THOUGHT that was the cause of the headache. Boy, was I wrong. I go for another round in the handicap stall. I take everything off including all bobby pins and my wig cap. Uh huh, I find the problem. I made a mistake and left my elastic headband on underneath my wig cap. I took that sucker off and reassembled everything and what do ya know. My headache was gone... 
It was such a relief. I almost told my boss I was going home.


----------



## 2buttonsnow3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies,
> 
> *Please please please check my fotki.* I finally put some pics of my wigs and falls in there and while you're there please leave a comment on what you think.
> 
> ...


 

Lady Aggie You got in going onnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!I Want to be just like you when I grow up. You remind me of Angela Bassett


----------



## 2buttonsnow3 (Jan 22, 2008)

I ordered wigs from Hair sister they should be here the end of this week


----------



## NCRapunzel (Jan 23, 2008)

akimat001 said:


> I am falling out cause last night I was getting it good....my wigs are my own creation so they are glued onto a stocking cap and I am cornrowed underneath, I was so worried when we were doing the do and he didnt know this was wig....it was shifting  and eventually I was like fouk it and snatched it off , to my surprise he says I love you with short hair. WHAT!!! Homeboy I am on a mission to long hair....i dont think men pay that much attention...girl cause these cornrows have me looking like i just left the pen.....didnt stop my action....


 

Giiirrrl, you are brave!  I was in a similar "situation" and I could feel my wig sliding.  I just knew once that sucker came off the thrill would be gone!  So, I pulled him close and hugged him tightly (with him facing over my shoulder) and adjusted my piece real quick-like.  Unfortunately, it wasn't secure enough --that was one time I wished I'd used the dang combs.  Before I knew it my full wig had slid back so far it looked like a half!  I pulled him close again and this time dug those combs in as quickly as I could.  I don't think he even had a clue!  Hopefully, my hair is very forgiving...Lesson learned:  Make sure your stuff is secure before you have a gentleman caller!  Who knows, you might be doing this before the night is over


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jan 23, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies,
> 
> *Please please please check my fotki.* I finally put some pics of my wigs and falls in there and while you're there please leave a comment on what you think.
> 
> ...





Aggie, You are definitely a wig diva! All of your styles looked very nice


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jan 23, 2008)

Minny said:


> Ladies who purchase wigs online:
> 
> You can price match at www.GMBShair.com. So if you find a wig you like on their site, plug the name/brand into the search engine (that's what I did ) and see if you can find it for less, elsewhere. I usually don't buy online, but I saved a few dollars with GMBS and price matching.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this information Minny, every little penny helps!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 23, 2008)

NCRapunzel said:


> Giiirrrl, you are brave!  I was in a similar "situation" and I could feel my wig sliding. I just knew once that sucker came off the thrill would be gone! So, I pulled him close and hugged him tightly (with him facing over my shoulder) and adjusted my piece real quick-like. Unfortunately, it wasn't secure enough --that was one time I wished I'd used the dang combs. Before I knew it my full wig had slid back so far it looked like a half! I pulled him close again and this time dug those combs in as quickly as I could. I don't think he even had a clue! Hopefully, my hair is very forgiving...Lesson learned: Make sure your stuff is secure before you have a gentleman caller! Who knows, you might be doing this before the night is over


 

yes in damn deed!!! LMBAO!!


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 23, 2008)

NCRapunzel said:


> Giiirrrl, you are brave!  I was in a similar "situation" and I could feel my wig sliding.  I just knew once that sucker came off the thrill would be gone!  So, I pulled him close and hugged him tightly (with him facing over my shoulder) and adjusted my piece real quick-like.  Unfortunately, it wasn't secure enough --that was one time I wished I'd used the dang combs.  Before I knew it my full wig had slid back so far it looked like a half!  I pulled him close again and this time dug those combs in as quickly as I could.  I don't think he even had a clue!  Hopefully, my hair is very forgiving...Lesson learned:  Make sure your stuff is secure before you have a gentleman caller!  *Who knows, you might be doing this before the night is over*


----------



## apemay1969 (Jan 23, 2008)

MsMaysRus said:


> I'm attaching a picture of my new curly wig I purchased this past weekend. It's call the Jamie by Pretty Woman. It is $19.99 at the Beauty Supply Warehouse...so what do you think?


 
That is so cute on you.  It even looks good with your glasses - which I'm chicken to try.  That's too many things resting behind my ears at one time.


----------



## Duchesse (Jan 23, 2008)

Can I hand in the ultimate late pass and join this challenge? I tried wearing extensions but they only lasted two weeks so I decided to wear wigs and phonyponies instead. I'll post up a couple of pics later. Yay!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 23, 2008)

Welcome KALLY and DUCHESSE!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 23, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago I posted that I was on the lookout for MONOFILAMENT wigs. 

A Mono wig is constructed like a LACEFRONT - meaning that strands of hair are attached to a thin net (lace) see-thru base instead of tracks to a thicker stocking or fake skin base like a regular wig. *IMO, this is the BEST compromise between a regular wig and a pricey lacefront.*

The great benefits of a MONOFILAMENT are 1. you don't have the fake, pale skin part showing, 2. the hair fall more naturally in any direction and 3. you can part the hair in different places.

Here is my *personal *review of the 3 brands that I seen/tried:

*Red Carpet* – Pure CRAP  these wigs (the hair) just looked so stiff and fake in person! The mono base is so small, that it really does not allow you to part the hair more than an inch in any direction and the hair will not fall naturally from the part.

*Sensationnel*– Called the “Instant Mono Front” line on the tag. These are easy to find at most BSS, great variety of styles and colors at reasonable prices. I give the line two BIG thumbs up! :2cool: The mono base is larger than the Red Carpet brand and the hair really falls and lies how you part it! 

I bought a Lily style in a great color combo – FS4/30! I look and feel sexy in this style!

*Beverly Johnson* – I am in love with BJ Handmade line!  Unlike most MONO wigs, BJ’s “handmade” wigs are completely MONO. I mean the ENTIRE wig is attached to a thin see-thru base. 

*LADIES, THIS IS AS CLOSE TO A LACEFRONT THAT YOU WILL EVER GET FOR $40-60! *Check online, even most synthetic lacefront still cost hundreds of dollars.  

Because these wigs are hand–knotted to a see-thru base, the WHOLE wig could be parted anyway you want. It is feather light to wear and falls perfectly. 

If you have ever seen a too bulky lacefront, you know why this is important. These wigs are not lacefront because they do have a thin band around the edges.

This is the Beverly Johnson “handmade collection” only! I never even noticed this important distinction online – I think I was distracted by BJ modeling all of the wig styles. The whole BJ "Handmade Line" is a little harder to find in BSS, but it is worth ordering online.

There are other brands out there, but unless they are full cap MONO, Beverly Johnson has a customer for LIFE!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Jan 23, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> A couple of weeks ago I posted that I was on the lookout for MONOFILAMENT wigs.
> 
> A Mono wig is constructed like a LACEFRONT - meaning that strands of hair are attached to a thin net (lace) see-thru base instead of tracks to a thicker stocking or fake skin base like a regular wig. *IMO, this is the BEST compromise between a regular wig and a pricey lacefront.*
> 
> ...


 
Kewl...cause I had pegged the BJ hair as the Bantu of Weaves....gotta go take a peek...


----------



## kally (Jan 23, 2008)

I came across this site if anyone needs a style of wig to choose from. 



http://africanamericanwigs.net/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=1


----------



## damarc94 (Jan 23, 2008)

Do you have a link where you buy the BJ handmade wigs?  TIA



CurliDiva said:


> A couple of weeks ago I posted that I was on the lookout for MONOFILAMENT wigs.
> 
> A Mono wig is constructed like a LACEFRONT - meaning that strands of hair are attached to a thin net (lace) see-thru base instead of tracks to a thicker stocking or fake skin base like a regular wig. *IMO, this is the BEST compromise between a regular wig and a pricey lacefront.*
> 
> ...


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 23, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> A couple of weeks ago I posted that I was on the lookout for MONOFILAMENT wigs.
> 
> A Mono wig is constructed like a LACEFRONT - meaning that strands of hair are attached to a thin net (lace) see-thru base instead of tracks to a thicker stocking or fake skin base like a regular wig. *IMO, this is the BEST compromise between a regular wig and a pricey lacefront.*
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info, it was extremely helpful. *** off to check out the BJ line***


----------



## good2uuuu (Jan 23, 2008)

I just want a wig that will fit my big head!


----------



## tess1913 (Jan 23, 2008)

Question?
Do you have to glue anything with the mono wig?  An asian lady tried to sell me one the other day at the bss.


----------



## MsMaysRus (Jan 23, 2008)

apemay1969 said:


> That is so cute on you. It even looks good with your glasses - which I'm chicken to try. That's too many things resting behind my ears at one time.


 
Thank you...Yes I was afraid to wear the glasses with it too, but after I took the picture I was like "Oh..ok!"...I surprised myself.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 23, 2008)

I swear I never even looked twice at the *Beverly Johnson* wigs online before. When the woman at the BSS show me one and then "apologized" because it was $49 --I "tried" to contain my excitement!

She didn't have many of the styles, but she gave me a brochure showing the Handmade line and let me look thru her thick catalog that had a picture of everything in it!  I'm only interested in longer length ones. She told me that she could not order more until she sold what she had in-stock, but she was very helpful. I think it helped that I was her only customer at the time.

Here are some websites: *(most wig site don't show all of the styles)*
www.amekor.com - BJ offical site, but they don't actually sell the wigs
www.sensationnel.com - check out the "Instant Mono Front"
www.hairsisters.com
www.bestwigoutlet.com

You don't have to use *glue/tape* with a Mono wig, because it still has a band around the edges like a regular wig.


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Jan 23, 2008)

gelati said:


> Cheekqueen, this is a great idea too. I just love your different protective styles in your fotki!!!! You have some serious talent!!!! I tried a couple of them and they was a sight!!!! I'll just stick to the half wigs for now!!!!


 

Thank you, gelati!! I like to play with my hair a little on wash days. I rarely get to see it because I am always in my wigs!!


----------



## tess1913 (Jan 23, 2008)

Okay Thanks


----------



## carletta (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm in !!! 

Of course I've been doing this for about 2 months already. Will Keep doing this till spring or summer 08


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2008)

wannabelong said:


> Here is a pic of me with my very first half wig. I just purchased 3 more from hairsisters.com


 
I love the wigs and falls on hairsisters.com, but unfortunately because I'm from the Bahamas, they do not accept international credit card orders. I especially like their low prices.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> Aggie, You are definitely a wig diva! All of your styles looked very nice


 
WOW Jetblackhair, that's a very nice compliment, thank you so much.


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 23, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I love the wigs and falls on hairsisters.com, but unfortunately because I'm from the Bahamas, they do not accept international credit card orders. *I especially like their low prices*.


 
Yeah, I like their low prices too.  I'm sorry they don't accept international credit card orders.


----------



## angenoir (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello CurliDiva
I just had some questions regarding the Beverly Johnson Handmade collection before I run out and buy the whole shop 
1) Does is make a big difference whether its Human Hair or Synthetic?
2) And can you really make a part anywhere in this wig?
3) Are the wigs long lasting?
I am considering buying some of BJ
Regards
Angenoir



CurliDiva said:


> A couple of weeks ago I posted that I was on the lookout for MONOFILAMENT wigs.
> 
> A Mono wig is constructed like a LACEFRONT - meaning that strands of hair are attached to a thin net (lace) see-thru base instead of tracks to a thicker stocking or fake skin base like a regular wig. *IMO, this is the BEST compromise between a regular wig and a pricey lacefront.*
> 
> ...


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 24, 2008)

Good morning Angenoir,

I sent you a PM, but thought to also post in case other want the same info:

*1) Does is make a big difference whether its Human Hair or Synthetic?*

Most of my wigs are syntheic because I don't like that "doll-looking" too straight human hair.

As far, I only seen BJ handmade line with synthetic hair, but you want to research if they also make human wigs this way.

Each of the BSS I went only had a few styles on display. I'm so glad the one BSS owner gave me a BJ brochure that showed more styles, and when I got online I saw even more looks.

*2) And can you really make a part anywhere in this wig?*

These wigs are made like a full lace, not a lace front wig- meaning that the entire base (in the back and sides) are made out of the mesh material.

Some of styles have thin skin at the center part, but the whole wig (each strand) is hand knot to the see thru base.

*3) Are the wigs long lasting?*

I literally just discover this BJ line, so I don't know how well they will hold up over time. But with proper care, I can usually get about 5-6 month wear out of my other synthetic wig.

Good luck, Curli




angenoir said:


> Hello CurliDiva
> I just had some questions regarding the Beverly Johnson Handmade collection before I run out and buy the whole shop
> 1) Does is make a big difference whether its Human Hair or Synthetic?
> 2) And can you really make a part anywhere in this wig?
> ...


----------



## 2buttonsnow3 (Jan 24, 2008)

o.k. i hope this work's new pictures of my wig's in fotki 


http://public.fotki.com/2buttonsnow3/wig/


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Jan 24, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I love the wigs and falls on hairsisters.com, but unfortunately because I'm from the Bahamas, they do not accept international credit card orders. I especially like their low prices.


 
I had that problem too, but you can try paypal.  They do accept paypal payments.


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Jan 24, 2008)

2buttonsnow3 said:


> o.k. i hope this work's new pictures of my wig's in fotki
> 
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/2buttonsnow3/wig/


 
Very nice!  I especially like the curly one.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 24, 2008)

2buttonsnow3 said:


> o.k. i hope this work's new pictures of my wig's in fotki
> 
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/2buttonsnow3/wig/


 
All of these styles look great on you!


----------



## SelfStyled (Jan 24, 2008)

2buttonsnow3 said:


> o.k. i hope this work's new pictures of my wig's in fotki
> 
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/2buttonsnow3/wig/


 

I just peeped your wigs in your fotki- super cute! You wear them well. I really like the one in the last picture that has an opening where you pulled your hair through, what brand is that one? TIA!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2008)

Keclee23 said:


> I had that problem too, but you can try paypal. They do accept paypal payments.


 
Thanks Keclee23, will do.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2008)

2buttonsnow3 said:


> o.k. i hope this work's new pictures of my wig's in fotki
> 
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/2buttonsnow3/wig/


 
Hi 2buttonsnow3, Your wigs are really cute on you. I tried to leave a comment but you don't have that feature enabled. Enable the comment section so we can leave some comments in there for you.


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Jan 24, 2008)

2buttonsnow3 said:


> o.k. i hope this work's new pictures of my wig's in fotki
> 
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/2buttonsnow3/wig/


 
*Hey 2buttons, *
*Your wigs look very pretty on you!! What are the brands and names??*


----------



## 2buttonsnow3 (Jan 24, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> *Hey 2buttons, *
> *Your wigs look very pretty on you!! What are the brands and names??*


 

*NEW BORN FREE SYNTHETIC DEMI CAP SAGE  IS THE FIRST ONE IN MY FOTKI
* 
*FREETRESS FULLCAP SAN FRANCISCO GIRL IS THE 2ND STYLE IN MY FOTKI *

*MODU TRUE MATCH OMEGA PART WIG OTM-103 IS THE 3RD  STYLE IN MY FOTKI *


I PURCHASED THESE FROM HAIRSISTERS


----------



## 2buttonsnow3 (Jan 24, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> *Hey 2buttons, *
> *Your wigs look very pretty on you!! What are the brands and names??*


 

THANK YOU...........


----------



## 2buttonsnow3 (Jan 24, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Hi 2buttonsnow3, Your wigs are really cute on you. I tried to leave a comment but you don't have that feature enabled. Enable the comment section so we can leave some comments in there for you.


 

i TRIED BUT I DONT SEE THAT OPTION


----------



## kimistry (Jan 24, 2008)

OK, I know I'm MAD late on this one!   Can I get wiggy wit' it too???  I already have a couple that I wear.  One is a loose curl, synthetic fall.  The other is a straight human.  I will be going wig shopping again soon to add to my arsenal.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jan 25, 2008)

2buttonsnow3 said:


> o.k. i hope this work's new pictures of my wig's in fotki
> 
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/2buttonsnow3/wig/



2buttons, All 3 of your wigs look very nice.  You made some good choices.


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Jan 25, 2008)

2buttonsnow3 said:


> *NEW BORN FREE SYNTHETIC DEMI CAP SAGE IS THE FIRST ONE IN MY FOTKI*
> 
> *FREETRESS FULLCAP SAN FRANCISCO GIRL IS THE 2ND STYLE IN MY FOTKI *
> 
> ...


 
I think I got a couple new born frees too. I'll post when they arrive. DH is not looking forward to the wigs. He doesn't understand why someone with long hair would wear a wig... I keep telling him, sometimes a lady just want to use someone elses hair instead of theirs all the time, there isn't nothing wrong with slapping that hair on the head and go.

Slap and go haircare.....


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2008)

2buttonsnow3 said:


> i TRIED BUT I DONT SEE THAT OPTION


 
You need to 

1) go to the top of the page left and click on the "go to" button, 
2) scroll down and click "my setting", 
3) then on the right side of the page where it says album - click change, 4) then where it says "posting comment allowed for", click that and answer anybody.

And that should do it, okay?


----------



## 2buttonsnow3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Keclee23 said:


> I think I got a couple new born frees too. I'll post when they arrive. DH is not looking forward to the wigs. He doesn't understand why someone with long hair would wear a wig... I keep telling him, sometimes a lady just want to use someone elses hair instead of theirs all the time, there isn't nothing wrong with slapping that hair on the head and go.
> 
> Slap and go haircare.....


 
I know that's right


----------



## 2buttonsnow3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> 2buttons, All 3 of your wigs look very nice. You made some good choices.


 

Thank you..........


----------



## ClassicChic (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm in!!!!! Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I purchased a wig today. It's a bob style with a bang. It is really cute. I saw another one that I liked but decided to start with one first.

I am so happy that it does not have that wiggy look to it.


----------



## damarc94 (Jan 25, 2008)

Cherokee said:


> I'm in!!!!! Finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I purchased a wig today. It's a bob style with a bang. It is really cute. I saw another one that I liked but decided to start with one first.
> 
> I am so happy that it does not have that wiggy look to it.


 
I just bought a wig like this today during my lunch break.  I'll post pics soon...


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jan 25, 2008)

*I am now totally addicted to protective wig wearing! I shampooed tonight with shikaki commercial poo. Deep conditioned then used some Surge UltraMax topped by my homemade shikaki/amla almond oil. Beautiful results, minimal drain hairs, no splits, edges intact. Wigs done right are helping my hair health.*


----------



## ClassicChic (Jan 25, 2008)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *I am now totally addicted to protective wig wearing! I shampooed tonight with shikaki commercial poo. Deep conditioned then used some Surge UltraMax topped by my homemade shikaki/amla almond oil. Beautiful results, minimal drain hairs, no splits, edges intact. Wigs done right are helping my hair health.*


 
How are you wearing your hair underneath? Do you braid it? Do you wear a stocking cap?


----------



## Opalsunset (Jan 25, 2008)

Add me please! I'm in too!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jan 26, 2008)

Cherokee said:


> _How are you wearing your hair underneath? Do you braid it? Do you wear a stocking cap?[/_quote]
> 
> *Single braid then curled to the side or four singles, two each side, wrapped to the back then yes, a wig cap turned inside out so the smooth side is next to my hair. The Sallys stocking cap has a tight weave so no snagging.  The cap edge of the Sallys brand can be a bit tight until I stretch it out. Still looking for a smooth silk cap.*


----------



## *Luscious*Locked*Doc (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey can anyone suggest a place where I can get a silk wig cap...I'm loving my wiggies but I'm starting to suspect that cotton wig cap is drying my hair out a little bit the last few days....I would moisturize and seal as normal and then at night when I took my cap off it was dry as sin....weird since I haven't had a problem with that up till now....  Anyway if anyone has any places please let me know i'd really appreciate it!  Thanks


----------



## divinefavor (Jan 26, 2008)

I would like to know where to find a silk wig cap as well.


----------



## cmw45 (Jan 26, 2008)

I finally got my wig...and I  it. 

I can't figure out how to make it small enough to post so you'll have to look in my avatar.


----------



## ClassicChic (Jan 26, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> I finally got my wig...and I  it.
> 
> I can't figure out how to make it small enough to post so you'll have to look in my avatar.


 

Oh, it looks very good on you! Very pretty.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jan 26, 2008)

*CMW, you look really cute with your first wig..bet it will not be your last!*
*Found one similar to GLAM's today.*


----------



## cmw45 (Jan 26, 2008)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *CMW, you look really cute with your first wig..bet it will not be your last!*
> *Found one similar to GLAM's today.*


 
Thanks Cherokee...I'm still a little self concious about it and I have worn it to work but not to class yet without a hat. 

BrooklynSouth...it sure won't be my last wig...in fact I've already found another one I want...YOURS! That is so cute, I love the curls.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jan 26, 2008)

*Thanks,CMW...you can have it. I bought it from BEAUTYOFNEWYORK. Brand name:FASHION SOURCE, style:COFFEE...color:FS4/27*


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Here's another wig. I really like this one.


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Jan 26, 2008)

Wannablong, your wig looks pretty on you! Great selection!

Hey yall!!
I just wanted to let you guys know I went wig shopping and this is how it turned out!! Check out my avatar pic! Check out my wig album, all information is inside....
I would like to personally thank Ms. Aggie for being my wig inspiration!! I am now in LOVE with full wigs!


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 26, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> I finally got my wig...and I  it.
> 
> I can't figure out how to make it small enough to post so you'll have to look in my avatar.


 
It looks good on you.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 26, 2008)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *CMW, you look really cute with your first wig..bet it will not be your last!*
> *Found one similar to GLAM's today.*



This is cute!! I was in the wig store yesterday looking but I didn't find anything I absolutely liked. I won't buy it if I'm not in love with it because  I won't wear it. I ended up leaving with braiding hair.  I'm gonna try to put some micros in my hair tommorow. Wish me luck.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jan 26, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> This is cute!! I was in the wig store yesterday looking but I didn't find anything I absolutely liked. I won't buy it if I'm not in love with it because I won't wear it. I ended up leaving with braiding hair.  I'm gonna try to put some micros in my hair tommorow. Wish me luck.


 
*Thanks, Glamazon. I feel the same way..don't love it....I'll end up doing scissor damage then in the trash! Good luck with the braids, don't forget to do the vinegar water soak before adding the hair..I always do the vinegar thing with my synthetic wigs or I'll break out in a facial rash.*


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 26, 2008)

Welcome MsSahree06!

CMW and BrooklynSouth - both of you are rocking great styles!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jan 27, 2008)

*Thanks, Curli...I wore the curly one to a party last night..many loved the look..I only told/showed two close friends there it was a wig and they were astonished; many have no idea how wigs have stepped up in realism!*


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are my wig pictures.  Good or bad, let me know what you think...

Here's the curly one:  (I think I need to cut it??)






Here is bob cut wig (my favorite)






I have a 3rd one, a Beverly Johnson, but I'm too lazy to take this curly wig off.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 29, 2008)

Keclee23 said:


> Here are my wig pictures. Good or bad, let me know what you think...
> 
> Here's the curly one: (I think I need to cut it??)
> 
> ...


 
Hey Keclee - both styles look great on you!


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Jan 30, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey Keclee - both styles look great on you!


 

Thank you.    DH doesn't like them, he calls them wolf dog hats.....


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 30, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> Wannablong, your wig looks pretty on you! Great selection!
> 
> Hey yall!!
> I just wanted to let you guys know I went wig shopping and this is how it turned out!! Check out my avatar pic! Check out my wig album, all information is inside....
> I would like to personally thank Ms. Aggie for being my wig inspiration!! I am now in LOVE with full wigs!


 
Thanks Cheekqueen.  That flower is cute.


----------



## ClassicChic (Jan 30, 2008)

Does everyone wear a stocking cap underneath? Today is my first day wearing my wig and it is uncomfortable to say the least. It does not hurt but I know it is there. I think it's the stocking cap and not the wig itself.

Any suggestions?


----------



## wannabelong (Jan 30, 2008)

Keclee23 said:


> Thank you.  DH doesn't like them, he calls them *wolf dog hats*.....


 
   Oh well, I like my wolf dog hats.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 30, 2008)

Cherokee said:


> *Does everyone wear a stocking cap underneath?* Today is my first day wearing my wig and it is uncomfortable to say the least. *It does not hurt but I know it is there. I think it's the stocking cap and not the wig itself*.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 
Hi Cherokee!

I started to full-head baggy under my wigs, so a wig cap helps to keep everything flat and from moving.

The wig cap was "uncomfortable" the first fews I wore one, but now it has streched to fit my head. 

Curli


----------



## katote (Jan 30, 2008)

What is everyone's regimen while wearing your wig? 

I've been natural going on 6 yrs, but never really maintained a regimen. So far I've been keeping my hair braided, and I try to keep it moisturized with either Safflower oil or Wildgrowth oil every 4-5 days. I also deep condition my hair every 2 weeks. Any suggestions on what else I could do?


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 30, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey Keclee - both styles look great on you!


 
Ditto...I really love the bob, it  fits your face nicely and it looks so realistic.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2008)

Cherokee said:


> Does everyone wear a stocking cap underneath? Today is my first day wearing my wig and it is uncomfortable to say the least. It does not hurt but I know it is there. I think it's the stocking cap and not the wig itself.
> 
> Any suggestions?


 
I personally don't like wig caps so I never wear one and my wigs lay fine on my head. I sometimes do a couple of flat cornrows that make the wig stay flat and natural looking.


----------



## ClassicChic (Jan 30, 2008)

katote said:


> What is everyone's regimen while wearing your wig?
> 
> I've been natural going on 6 yrs, but never really maintain a regimen. So far I've been keeping my hair braided, and I try to keep it moisturized with either Safflower oil or Wildgrowth oil every 4-5 days. I also deep condition my hair every 2 weeks. Any suggestions on what else I could do?


 
If you are not using any heat, then I would say that your regimen is just fine.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2008)

katote said:


> What is everyone's regimen while wearing your wig?
> 
> I've been natural going on 6 yrs, but never really maintain a regimen. So far I've been keeping my hair braided, and I try to keep it moisturized with either Safflower oil or Wildgrowth oil every 4-5 days. I also deep condition my hair every 2 weeks. Any suggestions on what else I could do?


 
the only thing I would suggest is to use a real water-based moisturizer like kids organics shea butter and then seal with the oils you already use. Oils do not moisturize our hair, it simply coats it or seals in moisture in the shaft, but it should first have moisture put in to be sealed by an oil.


----------



## katote (Jan 31, 2008)

Cherokee said:


> If you are not using any heat, then I would say that your regimen is just fine.


 

Thanks! I have given up on heat for a little while.


----------



## katote (Jan 31, 2008)

Aggie said:


> the only thing I would suggest is to use a real water-based moisturizer like kids organics shea butter and then seal with the oils you already use. Oils do not moisturize our hair, it simply coats it or seals in moisture in the shaft, but it should first have moisture put in to be sealed by an oil.


 
Thanks!  I actually use the Kids Organic Shea Butter on my daughters hair, so I will try this method.


----------



## cmw45 (Jan 31, 2008)

I think I may end up falling off this challenge...I love my wig...don't get me wrong...but starting yesterday I developed this massive headache. I mean, I can't even explain how much my head hurts. I took my usual 4 asprin (they usually knock everything out including cramps) and it still hurts. I don't know what to do. Is it possible my wig is causing this? Even though it's not tight?


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 31, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> I think I may end up falling off this challenge...I love my wig...don't get me wrong...but starting yesterday I developed this massive headache. I mean, I can't even explain how much my head hurts. I took my usual 4 asprin (they usually knock everything out including cramps) and it still hurts. I don't know what to do. Is it possible my wig is causing this? Even though it's not tight?


 
How long (many hours) are you wear your wig? 

Do you wear a wig cap? Is your wig cap tight?
Are you MN (famous for causing headaches)?


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jan 31, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> I think I may end up falling off this challenge...I love my wig...don't get me wrong...but starting yesterday I developed this massive headache. I mean, I can't even explain how much my head hurts. I took my usual 4 asprin (they usually knock everything out including cramps) and it still hurts. I don't know what to do. Is it possible my wig is causing this? Even though it's not tight?


 
*Took a few wearings to become used to the sensation of wearing wigs...I wanted to rip the thing off after a while but now I love the way they protect my hair from manipulation and the versatility of colors/styles..maybe adjust the backstraps or try another brand? I sometimes go to the ladies room, take it off for a while then replace to carry on.*


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 1, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> I finally got my wig...and I  it.
> 
> I can't figure out how to make it small enough to post so you'll have to look in my avatar.



Your wig looks really cute and natural on you CMW.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 1, 2008)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *CMW, you look really cute with your first wig..bet it will not be your last!*
> *Found one similar to GLAM's today.*



Oh, I love the way the curls hang on this one...Very Nice!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 1, 2008)

*Thank you JET. Co-worker stated the top hairs looked a bit frizzed{she is a constant wig wearer} but last night I looked at a friend's naturally curly hair and hers looked exactly the same so the curly wig is on point. Finding it harder to just wash, shake and go with a curly; it needs a bit more attention. Gonna have to buy duplicates for that curly..it's becoming a favorite look.*


----------



## kally (Feb 1, 2008)

I will be looking for a cute one today after work.


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a few questions for everyone:

*How long does your WIG last? *
*How long you want them to last? *
*And do you have any tips to make a WIG last longer?*
 
TIA, Curli Diva


----------



## cmw45 (Feb 1, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> Your wig looks really cute and natural on you CMW.


 
Awe thanks! 

Ummm...no, I'm not using MN or any other topical treatment. I was wearing wigs caps but stopped and the headaches continued...the thing is the first couple of days my head was fine. They didn't hurt or bother me at all.  I stopped wearing the wig yesterday and today and the headaches are gone...although that could be due to the 4 asprin I popped. The headaches could also be due to the weather...I'm going to keep my hair in braids and under a scarf or cap for the weekend and go back to the wigs on Monday...hopefully the headaches will be gone for good.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 2, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> Awe thanks!
> 
> Ummm...no, I'm not using MN or any other topical treatment. I was wearing wigs caps but stopped and the headaches continued...the thing is the first couple of days my head was fine. They didn't hurt or bother me at all.  I stopped wearing the wig yesterday and today and the headaches are gone...although that could be due to the 4 asprin I popped. The headaches could also be due to the weather...I'm going to keep my hair in braids and under a scarf or cap for the weekend and go back to the wigs on Monday..._*hopefully the headaches will be gone for good.*_




*I'm hoping for you too, CMW. A little OT but I was concerned about the warm weather wearing in the future but Aggie is in some warm weather rocking hers.**I think she may have some comfort tips if you ask. Aggie has some great styles in her FOTKI. *


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 3, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> Awe thanks!
> 
> Ummm...no, I'm not using MN or any other topical treatment. I was wearing wigs caps but stopped and the headaches continued...the thing is the first couple of days my head was fine. They didn't hurt or bother me at all.  I stopped wearing the wig yesterday and today and the headaches are gone...although that could be due to the 4 asprin I popped. The headaches could also be due to the weather...I'm *going to keep my hair in braids and under a scarf or cap for the weekend and go back to the wigs on Monday*...hopefully the headaches will be gone for good.


 
Good luck CMW!


----------



## audacious1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry for bumping this all late.

Akimat001 put me up on the challenge! 


Funny thing is, I've been wearing the wigs all this week cause I'm on a 6 month stretch and that's all I can do right now...ahem


----------



## NClady (Feb 8, 2008)

*My answers are in red. Hope this helps someone. I plan on wearing my full cap wigs and half wigs for this entire year.*



CurliDiva said:


> I have a few questions for everyone:
> 
> *How long does your WIG last? *
> *My wigs last me for at least 4-6 months. I have around 6 wigs and I put them in rotation. I call them my little girlfriends..*
> ...


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 8, 2008)

audacious1 said:


> Sorry for bumping this all late.
> 
> Akimat001 put me up on the challenge!
> 
> ...


 
Welcome Audacious1!


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 8, 2008)

NClady said:


> *My answers are in red. Hope this helps someone. I plan on wearing my full cap wigs and half wigs for this entire year.*


 
Thanks NClady!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 8, 2008)

audacious1 said:


> Sorry for bumping this all late.
> 
> Akimat001 put me up on the challenge!
> 
> ...


 

And I am going to have to bow out! .  I did my first self install last night and I am loving this weave!!! Thank you to my new little sister, Audacious :littleang

Good luck ladies! Bye!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 8, 2008)

*I got ! *


*How long does your WIG last? Since I make them myself on the stocking cap it can last as long as I want.  I realize that even if the hair starts thinning I can add more tracks (for straight hair, the best and longest lasting BSS is the Remi) *
*How long you want them to last? Wash them periodically on the wig head with Silk elements followed by conditioner*
*And do you have any tips to make a WIG last longer? Be sure to store your wig on the wig stand at night and avoid romping or sleeping on it. Treat human hairs wigs similar to how you treat your own, wash  and condition, light oil. I like the Silk Elements glossifier. *


----------



## NClady (Feb 8, 2008)

*Could you please share how you make your wigs...PLEASE...*



akimat001 said:


> *I got ! *
> 
> 
> *How long does your WIG last? Since I make them myself on the stocking cap it can last as long as I want. I realize that even if the hair starts thinning I can add more tracks (for straight hair, the best and longest lasting BSS is the Remi) *
> ...


----------



## angenoir (Feb 8, 2008)

Ladies on the Wig Challenge... I have a question..

I work in an office environment so having a wig at work is not  abig deal (I just have to get used to it erplexed) BUT my problem is this - we have a lot of team building events and sometimes I do outdoor activities with my colleagues and/friends. I am just wondering how I should handle the wig situation if I need to for example run or swim or play soccer .
I cannot do these things in a wig and I hate the idea of taking it off and then putting it back on...

How have you ladies handled this?


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Feb 8, 2008)

NClady said:


> *Could you please share how you make your wigs...PLEASE...*


 

Certainly, This is an email I sent to someone else. 
_ If you have done a glue in or a sew you know that it takes about 5-7 tracks for a full sew in (also depending on the hair type, texture and personal preference for thickness. Because I haven’t mastered a closure I find it easier to but one, Milky Way has one that is inexpensive and blends well with any other weave. I start by placing a plastic shower cap on my head to prevent the glue from getting on my hair, then I place a stocking cap over this, I try to pull the stocking cap down as far a possible because otherwise I get a little shrinkage. The glue that I like is the liquid gold, although I have used the black BSS glue, the liquid gold has a firmer hold. I measure a track (or two, depending on the type of hair, straight styles, I would do two rows in the back , below the ears) right above the thickest part of the cap in the back and glue (below the ear; ear to ear), because the hair in the back will be covered you can place them further apart, the 2nd track I measure and glue above my ear. Then I place a cut and glue a track on the front of the stocking cap directly on the band (it helps hide the band) I then glue in a circle about 4 tracks depending on the type of hair and thickness I want. You may want to place the closure after the 1st three tracks to help gauge the desired thickness and placement of the remaining tracks, I discovered I was able to make these after trying on BSS wigs that looked awful or were more expensive than I wanted. HTH and I can answer any questions. Good luck!_

I forgot to mention, there will be some plastic stuck to the stocking cap, just tear as much as you can it doesn’t bother me or the fit of the wig, also, you will notice the closure has outside netting this is where I glue and add a drop or two onto the center of the closure. Have fun and know that you can take the mug down and do it again...but I love these!!

HTH.


----------



## angenoir (Feb 8, 2008)

Bumping for much needed responses.



angenoir said:


> Ladies on the Wig Challenge... I have a question..
> 
> I work in an office environment so having a wig at work is not abig deal (I just have to get used to it erplexed) BUT my problem is this - we have a lot of team building events and sometimes I do outdoor activities with my colleagues and/friends. I am just wondering how I should handle the wig situation if I need to for example run or swim or play soccer .
> I cannot do these things in a wig and I hate the idea of taking it off and then putting it back on...
> ...


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 8, 2008)

angenoir said:


> Ladies on the Wig Challenge... I have a question..
> 
> I work in an office environment so having a wig at work is not abig deal (I just have to get used to it erplexed) BUT my problem is this - we have a lot of team building events and sometimes I do outdoor activities with my colleagues and/friends. I am just wondering how I should handle the wig situation if I need to for example run or swim or play soccer .
> I cannot do these things in a wig and I hate the idea of taking it off and then putting it back on...
> ...


 
Hi Angenoir,

I handle fitness two ways - either I remove the wig and wear my cornrows with a scraf OR I wear an old wig in a bun or ponytail with extra bobby pins so that it stays secrue.

I don't want to sweat out a beautiful wig, so I purposely don't mind looking 'rough' during exercise.

You can also just wear your natural hair in a bun.


----------



## angenoir (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks CurliDiva but I think my own hair is far from being able to be worn out in public . Its short and uneven and the edges are rather chewed up... Oh well.... It will grow I guess. sigh...


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm noticing breakage around my hairline and I'm wondering if it's due to the comb attachments.  erplexed  Off to search for a full wig.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Feb 8, 2008)

I normally wear curly falls because it is SO hard to get my hair to blend in with bone straight hair.  I would like to try a straight/wavy "glam" weave but I'm so self-conscious with full head wigs. But this sister on Especially yours is rockin' the Vixen wig: http://www.especiallyyours.com//cus...35&pg=7&lastPg=6&mscssid=&adsrc=&dc=&attrid=#

What do y'all think?  Does it look natural?


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 8, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> I normally wear curly falls because it is SO hard to get my hair to blend in with bone straight hair. I would like to try a straight/wavy "glam" weave but I'm so self-conscious with full head wigs. But this sister on Especially yours is rockin' the Vixen wig: http://www.especiallyyours.com//cus...35&pg=7&lastPg=6&mscssid=&adsrc=&dc=&attrid=#
> 
> What do y'all think? Does it look natural?


 
Hi Classimami,

I love long wigs, but you just have to make sure they are not too bulky. You want it to match a typical density.

CD


----------



## MJ (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm still going strong! I've been wigging it for what, um, maybe eight months now and I plan to continue until December .


----------



## cubanit (Feb 9, 2008)

These are my favorite wigs yall especially the plaitnum collection check them out. http://www.katourlinewigs.com/documents2/platinum.html
Im tryna get a good regimene together any suggestions. I think ill wash and wrap once a week and wig it out


----------



## Mama Cita (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm in... I just ordered my first lace front wig, actually, it's lace all around.  If it looks as good as you ladies make them look then I will probably end up thinking it's my real hair and forget it's a wig!  LOL  It will be here in 6-8 weeks so until then I will maintain my hair in my protective styles either micros or treebraids.


----------



## lanihenderson (Feb 9, 2008)

Ladies I have been using a synthetic curly fall its great but gets tangled often, ugh!!  I want to purchase a human hair fall, what human hair fall companies have you had success with?


----------



## NClady (Feb 11, 2008)

For the ladies that wear half-wigs and do not want to use gel. I have found that Silk Elements Foam Styling Lotion with Silk Protein does the job as well. You buy it at Sally's Beauty Supply.


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok ladies, remember my questions about how you handle the "wig" situation while handling your "romantic" situation  well, I got my answer last night.....

I need to SEW IN my wig! (at least on a weekly basis)

I was so nervous about it sliding back (or forward depending on which way I was facing ) that I was ready to just rip the whole thing off!

You should have seen my neck during the "matrix" move as he tried to run his fingers thru my hur! 

But I need to preserve the "sexy" so sewing in my wig will be the next best thing!


----------



## Jakibro (Feb 15, 2008)

Hairsisters.com is having a nice sale, just got it in my email today,fullcap's 9.99,ponies for 4.99...


----------



## LittleMissScientist (Feb 15, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Ok ladies, remember my questions about how you handle the "wig" situation while handling your "romantic" situation  well, I got my answer last night.....
> 
> I need to SEW IN my wig! (at least on a weekly basis)
> 
> ...



How are you sewing in your wig? Is it a full wig or half?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 15, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Ok ladies, remember my questions about how you handle the "wig" situation while handling your "romantic" situation  well, I got my answer last night.....
> 
> I need to SEW IN my wig! (at least on a weekly basis)
> 
> ...


 
Woo Hoo, this is soooo funny.


----------



## YvonneL (Feb 15, 2008)

Count me in too. I wear a homemade wig in the back and two rows of braids in the front. Ive gained an in since the beginning of January!


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 15, 2008)

OshunCurls said:


> How are you sewing in your wig? Is it a full wig or half?


 
Hi OshunCurls,

I plan to make a thin cornrow around my head (think the first row of a beehive) and use weave thread just like a sew-in!

CD


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Feb 16, 2008)

Ok, I am back to my wigs after a 2 week break. I am so ready to not have to worry about my hair and just throw on my wig. Anyone have any new wig finds??


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> Ok, I am back to my wigs after a 2 week break. I am so ready to not have to worry about my hair and just throw on my wig. Anyone have any new wig finds??


 

My oh my Cheekqueen, your hair in your siggy looks sooooo good and healthy. Keep it up honey.


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 17, 2008)

i'll join the wig challenge i plan to wear it till August


----------



## RubyWoo (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm back !  I just took my braids out and plan to give my hair a rest for the next 2-3 weeks. I got a new Sensationnel instant weave that is longer and I really love it! I wore it today and it is very comfortable, more styling options with this one and I think it suits me better as well.  I have two other Sensationnel instant weaves that I purchased a while ago and plan to rotate with this 3/4 wig/instant weave.  I plan to keep my braids or twists in 4 weeks at a time and then wear wigs/instant weaves in between installs.


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Feb 17, 2008)

Aggie said:


> My oh my Cheekqueen, your hair in your siggy looks sooooo good and healthy. Keep it up honey.


Thanks so much, Ms. Aggie!! I am hoping if I leave my hair alone for the next month or two that I can keep stretching until May. We shall see.....


----------



## motherx2esq (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm a little late but I'm in.  I will go between wigs, falls and my current sew in.​


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 18, 2008)

den1 said:


> i'll join the wig challenge i plan to wear it till August


 
Welcome Den1!


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 18, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> I'm a little late but I'm in. I will go between wigs, falls and my current sew in.​


 
Welcome Motherx2esq!


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 18, 2008)

Nixx said:


> I'm back ! I just took my braids out and plan to give my hair a rest for the next 2-3 weeks. I got a new Sensationnel instant weave that is longer and I really love it! I wore it today and it is very comfortable, more styling options with this one and I think it suits me better as well. I have two other Sensationnel instant weaves that I purchased a while ago and plan to rotate with this 3/4 wig/instant weave. *I plan to keep my braids or twists in 4 weeks at a time and then wear wigs/instant weaves in between installs.[/*quote]
> 
> Hi Nixx,
> 
> ...


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 18, 2008)

den1 said:


> i'll join the wig challenge i plan to wear it till August


 

*Den...so glad to see you are in. I didn't know what to say when I saw your siggie! I could not believe you'd cut it again! Now I know you weaved it..what a relief. I love my wigs...never thought I'd enjoy it so much...my hair likes it too. Welcome to the challange!*


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 18, 2008)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Den...so glad to see you are in. I didn't know what to say when I saw your siggie! I could not believe you'd cut it again! Now I know you weaved it..what a relief. I love my wigs...never thought I'd enjoy it so much...my hair likes it too. Welcome to the challange!*


 
I totally agree!

I've you noticed that wigs now take up a larger section than weaves in most BSS - so they must be popular!

I sewn in my wig yesterday, and it turned out great!

I don't think I will ever wear a regular weave again!


----------



## trishjohnson85 (Feb 18, 2008)

I would love to join this challenge! i thought i was the only girl in the world who was trying to grow my hair out using a wig! im so glad i found this website!


----------



## bee (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm having a problem.  I baggy my cornrowed hair under a wave cap but the hair at the nape of my neck, isn't long enough to fit in the baggie.  I had severe breakage at the nape when I first started wearing half-wigs.  The netting would rub against that area and it rubbed a bald spot at the nape, where the half wig rested (I don't use the back comb of the half wig).  I have tried nursing that area but it remains dry and brittle and just won't grow!  

I have tried every LHCF suggestion for that area.  The hair back there will grow to about an inch and somehow, I manage to damage it all over again.  The baggying underneath the wave cap is making the other areas of my hair grow but this darned nape...I just don't know what to do with it.  HELP!


----------



## yodie (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't use the combs in my half wig.

Has anyone cut the comb out? 

Any pros or cons to that?

I just pin it down.

Love this challenge !!!!


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome TrishJohnson!


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 20, 2008)

bee said:


> I'm having a problem. *I baggy my cornrowed hair under a wave cap but the hair at the nape of my neck, isn't long enough to fit in the baggie.* I had severe breakage at the nape when I first started wearing half-wigs. The netting would rub against that area and it rubbed a bald spot at the nape, where the half wig rested (I don't use the back comb of the half wig). I have tried nursing that area but it remains dry and brittle and just won't grow!
> 
> I have tried every LHCF suggestion for that area. The hair back there will grow to about an inch and somehow, I manage to damage it all over again. The baggying underneath the wave cap is making the other areas of my hair grow but this darned nape...I just don't know what to do with it. HELP!


 
Hi Bee,

Try using a *shower cap* to baggie your entire head!

I sometimes use a shower cap (push all of the air out, smooth it flat and tuck the excess plastic under the elastic) and then apply your wig cap.

Also must sure to seal your hair with a heavier oil (castor) or even vaseline, esp your damaged area.

Good luck, Curli


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 20, 2008)

yodie said:


> I don't use the combs in my half wig.
> 
> *Has anyone cut the comb out?*
> 
> ...


 
Hi Yodie, 

I always cut all of the combs and even the tag before wearing.

As long as you use a few bobby pins - it should be fine.

I also just tried "sewing in" my wig around the edges and it turned out great.

This is my fake Lace Front!


----------



## Nanyanika (Feb 20, 2008)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Den...so glad to see you are in. I didn't know what to say when I saw your siggie! I could not believe you'd cut it again! Now I know you weaved it..what a relief. I love my wigs...never thought I'd enjoy it so much...my hair likes it too. Welcome to the challange!*



Hi girl, i don't plan on cutting my hair ever again, i've decided to let it grow to waistlength.


----------



## bee (Feb 20, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi Bee,
> 
> Try using a *shower cap* to baggie your entire head!
> 
> ...



Thanks Curli!


----------



## yodie (Feb 20, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi Yodie,
> 
> I always cut all of the combs and even the tag before wearing.
> 
> ...


 
CurlDiva,

Thanks for replying.

Did you forget to include the pic of your lacefront?

I'm cutting the comb attachment out tonight. Thanks.


----------



## RubyWoo (Feb 23, 2008)

So I've been rotating between two falls this week and I am very happy.  I rocked my longer (APL length), layered sensationnel falls and I am officially hooked.  I think I look soo much better with the longer falls than the bob style full wig I was wearing before.  I think I needed to find a fall with a style that suited me.  I plan to rock falls for a while and will be holding off on putting braids.  I got a few compliments and everyone was surprised that it is a half wig.   My only pet peeve is the back right at my neck tends to tangle/matt and I'm brushing my falls a little too much.   I'm going to rotate between these two falls again this week and only lightly comb with my detangling comb. Luckily there hasn't been too much shedding and the thickness is still the same. 

What type of combs or brushes are y'all using to maintain the style?

Right now I'm looking for some curly/wavy falls. I think they will be easier to maintain without having to brush my long, straight hair falls.  Thoughts?

I'm about to place an order for these two:











I plan to reorder the following one. I  it! This is one of the falls I've been rotating with this past week. I plan to wear this one till I can't wear it anymore  and then rock my replacement.


----------



## SelfStyled (Feb 23, 2008)

Curli Diva,

Can you please explain how you sewed your wig on? I am sooooooo sick of my hair right now, I just want to put it away, and my hair is too fragile for a weave.  This sounds like a good option for me. How long do you leave it on? Can you moisturize with a spray while you have it on?


For those suffering nape damage.  I use to cut out the back comb, but my nape was still suffering because the wig would rub on my nape. Now I cut off the back of the nape and bobby pin the back of the wig on.  No more nape damage at all. I leave the front comb in and periodocally will rub it down with castor oil. HTH.


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 23, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Curli Diva,
> 
> *Can you please explain how you sewed your wig on? I am sooooooo sick of my hair right now, I just want to put it away, and my hair is too fragile for a weave. This sounds like a good option for me. How long do you leave it on? Can you moisturize with a spray while you have it on?*
> 
> ...


 
Hey SelfStyled,

I had a great experience with my sew-in WIG! I have tweaked my "sew-in" wig regimen, after my first full week:

I made one single, thin cornrow around my head (think beehive) to attach the wig to with weave thread. I just made a few cornrows going straight back with the rest of my hair. 

Put the wig on your head as normal and then make a high ponytail. This will keep the hair out of your way as you sew in the edges. Just align the wig edges to your thin perimeter cornrow and sew it down just like a weave.

Because it is only attached with a single stitch, it took ONE minute to unravel the thread to remove the wig. So you realistically remove and re-sew the wig as often as you want!

This morning I remove the wig to wash and am pre-pooing my hair as I type this. I plan to remove my wig every weekend and Wed to keep my normal deep conditioning schedule.

It was harder to moisturize my braids underneath (and I hate the idea of getting product on the wig hair) so I would make a high ponytail and apply my products with a nozzle tip bottle and tried to let it dry before wearing the hair down.

I'm sure this would work well with half wigs or falls too.


----------



## MochaKochaLatte (Feb 24, 2008)

I know that I am wayyy late,but is it tooo late to join?? How long is the challenge??


----------



## la929 (Feb 24, 2008)

delete

did a search, found  my answer


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2008)

sj11987 said:


> I know that I am wayyy late,but is it tooo late to join?? How long is the challenge??


 
All year SJ, welcome. perhaps you can pm curlidiva to add you to the challenge on the first page, okay?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2008)

Nixx said:


> So I've been rotating between two falls this week and I am very happy. I rocked my longer (APL length), layered sensationnel falls and I am officially hooked. I think I look soo much better with the longer falls than the bob style full wig I was wearing before. I think I needed to find a fall with a style that suited me. I plan to rock falls for a while and will be holding off on putting braids. I got a few compliments and everyone was surprised that it is a half wig. My only pet peeve is the back right at my neck tends to tangle/matt and I'm brushing my falls a little too much. I'm going to rotate between these two falls again this week and only lightly comb with my detangling comb. Luckily there hasn't been too much shedding and the thickness is still the same.
> 
> What type of combs or brushes are y'all using to maintain the style?
> 
> ...


 

Nixx I really like the one in the middle and the last one. They are so cute. I usually like my wigs long but when I am just about to do a reveal at the end of this challenge, I am going to wear short wigs for about 2 months. This is intentional because I want to shock all my friends and family members with the real length of my hair. This is gonna be fun.


----------



## SelfStyled (Feb 24, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey SelfStyled,
> 
> I had a great experience with my sew-in WIG! I have tweaked my "sew-in" wig regimen, after my first full week:
> 
> ...


 

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## gabulldawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I will admit that I had slacked off for a while, but I'm back strong in the challenge until I get my next touchup in March. I got a new wig a few days ago that I am hoping will work well for daily use.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 24, 2008)

*Finding out my curly wigs suffer their own 'nape' damage from my winter scarves and coat collars: tangling and matting-helped a bit by brushing but still a {hidden} mess. I have to treat the wig nape same as I'd do my own hair by placing silk scarves in the area. I am so glad it's the $20.00 wig and not my real nape. *


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 25, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> I will admit that I had slacked off for a while, but I'm back strong in the challenge until I get my next touchup in March. I got a new wig a few days ago that I am hoping will work well for daily use.


 
Gabulldawg, I think it looks cute and I like the color.  Definitely looks like your hair with a rollerset.


----------



## divinefavor (Feb 25, 2008)

I had slacked off as well.  I got a new wig yesterday and have it on now as we speak.  I'm so happy that I was able to find a wig similar to the weave that I had gotten back in September.  $29.95 vs. close to $300 for sew in including hair, it's a no brainer!!!  I'm hoping I can keep this wig looking decent.  How can I take some of the shine off of it though.  It's a synthetic wig, but I don't want it to look to "wiggy."  LOL!!!

I'll try to remember to pictures when I get home from work.


----------



## gabulldawg (Feb 25, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> Gabulldawg, I think it looks cute and I like the color. Definitely looks like your hair with a rollerset.


 
Thank you very much!


----------



## PretteePlease (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm in i'm always wiggin it
http://public.fotki.com/msportugal/lets_start_over/024.html


----------



## wannabelong (Feb 25, 2008)

I have the 2nd wig that you have pictured and I love it.  It's my favorite out of the 3 I have in rotation now.  The only thing is that when I first got it, it smelled.  I can't describe the smell, all I know it stunk.  So I gently rinsed it with some suave shampoo and now it's fine.



Nixx said:


> So I've been rotating between two falls this week and I am very happy. I rocked my longer (APL length), layered sensationnel falls and I am officially hooked. I think I look soo much better with the longer falls than the bob style full wig I was wearing before. I think I needed to find a fall with a style that suited me. I plan to rock falls for a while and will be holding off on putting braids. I got a few compliments and everyone was surprised that it is a half wig. My only pet peeve is the back right at my neck tends to tangle/matt and I'm brushing my falls a little too much. I'm going to rotate between these two falls again this week and only lightly comb with my detangling comb. Luckily there hasn't been too much shedding and the thickness is still the same.
> 
> What type of combs or brushes are y'all using to maintain the style?
> 
> ...


----------



## wannabelong (Feb 25, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey SelfStyled,
> 
> I had a great experience with my sew-in WIG! I have tweaked my "sew-in" wig regimen, after my first full week:
> 
> ...


 
Maybe I'll try that when I go on vacation in June instead of getting a weave.  CurliDiva, maybe you should change your name to WigDiva.


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 25, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> I will admit that I had slacked off for a while, but I'm back strong in the challenge until I get my next touchup in March. *I got a new wig a few days ago that I am hoping will work well for daily use.*
> quote]
> 
> *Very CUTE Ms. Gabulldawg! *


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 25, 2008)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Finding out my curly wigs suffer their own 'nape' damage from my winter scarves and coat collars: tangling and matting-helped a bit by brushing but still a {hidden} mess. I have to treat the wig nape same as I'd do my own hair by placing silk scarves in the area. I am so glad it's the $20.00 wig and not my real nape. *


 
Wow BrooklynSouth!

I thought I was the only one with tangled wig napes - I starting to think that my neck is just misalign because this used to also happen to my weaves back in the day not only in winter.  I need to figure out a SOLUTION before I starting wearing my real hair down!


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 25, 2008)

divinefavor said:


> I had slacked off as well. I got a new wig yesterday and have it on now as we speak. I'm so happy that I was able to find a wig similar to the weave that I had gotten back in September. $29.95 vs. close to $300 for sew in including hair, it's a no brainer!!! I'm hoping I can keep this wig looking decent. *How can I take some of the shine off of it though. It's a synthetic wig, but I don't want it to look to "wiggy."* LOL!!!
> 
> I'll try to remember to pictures when I get home from work.


 
Hey Divinefavor!

Try soaking the wig in basin of warm water and ACV, rinse in cold water and let airdry before combing. This should help to remove the treatmemt that makes a new wig look extra shiney.

Also, if your synthetic wigs start to look too dull or old soak them in fabric softner - it will soften and revive the hair fibers.

 Good luck, CD


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 25, 2008)

wannabelong said:


> *Maybe I'll try that when I go on vacation in June instead of getting a weave.* CurliDiva, maybe you should change your name to WigDiva.


 


divinefavor said:


> I had slacked off as well. I got a new wig yesterday and have it on now as we speak. *I'm so happy that I was able to find a wig similar to the weave that I had gotten back in September. $29.95 vs. close to $300 for sew in including hair, it's a no brainer!!! *I'm hoping I can keep this wig looking decent. How can I take some of the shine off of it though. It's a synthetic wig, but I don't want it to look to "wiggy." LOL!!!
> 
> I'll try to remember to pictures when I get home from work.


 


*Hi Wannabelong!*

If you think about the construction of a wig (top closure base and evenly-spaced back wefts) is prefect for a GREAT weave.

I plan to experiment with trimming the edges to get a flater attachment.  

The wigs are only temporary until I can rock my long, natural hair!

*Hi Divinefavor!* 

 I agree that you can't be the value of a wig versus a traditional sew-in without the worry of protecting your hair while maintaining a "style".


----------



## Caramela (Feb 25, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey SelfStyled,
> 
> I had a great experience with my sew-in WIG! I have tweaked my "sew-in" wig regimen, after my first full week:
> 
> ...



Wow, this is a great idea for vacation. Are you sewing in a synthetic or human hair wig?


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 25, 2008)

Caramela said:


> Wow, this is a great idea for vacation. *Are you sewing in a synthetic or human hair wig*?


 
Last week - curly synthetic wig

This week - Straight human hair wig (this wig has some "boning" in the foundation that I will remove next time)


----------



## Caramela (Feb 25, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Last week - curly synthetic wig
> 
> This week - Straight human hair wig (this wig has some "boning" in the foundation that I will remove next time)



Thanks!  I would have to opt for human hair on vacation I guess so that I'm able to get it wet in the pool and the ocean... but even still, a human hair wig sewn in will be much more cost effective than a human hair weave!


----------



## gabulldawg (Feb 25, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> gabulldawg said:
> 
> 
> > I will admit that I had slacked off for a while, but I'm back strong in the challenge until I get my next touchup in March. *I got a new wig a few days ago that I am hoping will work well for daily use.*
> ...


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 26, 2008)

I need to VENT.... this older woman at work keeps coming into my office (at least weekly) talking about how "long" her dry, thin, see-thru relaxed hair is getting. Her hair barely brushes her shoulders and is thinning in the crown area. Since I don't have anything GOOD to say...... I just look  with no comment.

This morning she came into my office and to say "*my daughter who is your complexion* (she is my shade too, but insists that she is lighter for some strange reason) *looks so beautiful with hair your color."* This week I'm wearing my straight human hair wig in #1 jet black. She keeps going on and on about how beautiful her daughter looks. I seen one photo of her daughter sporting a ghetto, rainbow colored hairstyle – so again  no comment.

So, now I'm thinking is she trying to paying me a back-handed compliment since I'm the same "shade" as her daughter and this hair color is so beautiful on her OR is she trying to imply that it looks good on her daughter but not on me for some reason. 

So, I have no problem telling someone that I wear wigs, but this woman is taking it personal that she has not seen my real hair. She even has come straight out and has said that I "need" to show her my hair a few months ago. WTF!

Get a life, better yet better get a deep conditioner and leave me alone!! (OK, this may seem harsh and yes I may be pms'ing)

Thanks, it feels good to get that off my chest!


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 26, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey Divinefavor!
> 
> Try soaking the wig in basin of warm water and ACV, rinse in cold water and let airdry before combing. This should help to remove the treatmemt that makes a new wig look extra shiney.
> 
> ...


 


thanks for sharing this CurliDiva. Do you mind me asking for how long you let the wig soak?


----------



## maleucia (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow it sounds like she's just itching to make you feel bad. She has a feeling you're bald under that wig, but she can't be sure lest your hair really is more beautiful. She probably talks about you at home and her friends/family are trying to get her to make you show your stuff so she can have real bragging rights. 

But look on the bright side: if you do show your stuff she may _never _speak to you again


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 26, 2008)

tishee said:


> thanks for sharing this CurliDiva. *Do you mind me asking for how long you let the wig soak?[/*quote]
> 
> Hey Tishee - I don't have a set timeframe for how long I let it soak- guess for half hour only because I start doing other things around the house.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Feb 26, 2008)

Ladies that go to the gym do you work out with your wig on or not?


----------



## Caramela (Feb 26, 2008)

ChiChiKinks said:


> Ladies that go to the gym do you work out with your wig on or not?



No wigs at the gym or to sleep for me. That's just taking it tooo far.


----------



## FyneNJChic (Feb 26, 2008)

Whats up ladies?! Since I'm 1 week post Big Chop. I need a wig until my severely damaged edges grow back in. Anyway I am sayin all that to say I want to know if there are any excellent wig retailers online. Please let me know ...Thanx ! Oh yeah I started my MTG treatments today so let's if all the hype is really real. Take a look at my photo gallery to see how damaged my edges are and I will be posting my MTG progress weekly. If it works for me I know all the hype is true. Dont think I'm crazy for posting those pics cuz my edges are a HOT MESS thanx to kinky twists. But anyway LATA PEOPLES!


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 26, 2008)

FyneNJChic said:


> Whats up ladies?! Since I'm 1 week post Big Chop. I need a wig until my severely damaged edges grow back in. Anyway I am sayin all that to say I want to know if there are any excellent wig retailers online. Please let me know ...Thanx ! Oh yeah I started my MTG treatments today so let's if all the hype is really real. Take a look at my photo gallery to see how damaged my edges are and I will be posting my MTG progress weekly. If it works for me I know all the hype is true. Dont think I'm crazy for posting those pics cuz my edges are a HOT MESS thanx to kinky twists. But anyway LATA PEOPLES!


 
Welcome FyneNJChic!

There are several post of online vendors and pics of our ladies rocking great styles thru out this thread for you to review. 

May I ask how you damaged your edges? You may want to be extra careful about the comb attachments rubbing/tearing your edges.

Good Luck, Curli


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 26, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> tishee said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for sharing this CurliDiva. *Do you mind me asking for how long you let the wig soak?[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 26, 2008)

tishee said:


> CurliDiva said:
> 
> 
> > thanks CurliDiva. *after letting it soak do you just wash with poo or rinse the fabric softner out and let it air dry?[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## Christa438 (Feb 26, 2008)

I would like to join since I love wearing wigs anyway. When does the challenge end?


----------



## FyneNJChic (Feb 26, 2008)

How do you get to see the pics of the ladies with the Fabulous wigs? I dont know where to look. Please help me out with this. Oh yeah Curli... my edges got like that because of some crazy super tight kinky twists. So now I am forced to start at square one. I really really hope me edges can recover...We'll See ! 

P.S. I feel like  and   and even a little:hardslap:to the lady who did this to me !


----------



## Aggie (Feb 26, 2008)

FyneNJChic said:


> *How do you get to see the pics of the ladies with the Fabulous wigs? I dont know where to look. Please help me out with this.* Oh yeah Curli... my edges got like that because of some crazy super tight kinky twists. So now I am forced to start at square one. I really really hope me edges can recover...We'll See !
> 
> P.S. I feel like  and  and even a little:hardslap:to the lady who did this to me !


 
Good to see again FyneNJChic. This is the place you want to be if your edges and hair are recovering. Anyway, in answer to your question, just click onto the links to the ladies fotki. Some of them have their fotki locked so you may have to check their profile for the pass word, okay?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 26, 2008)

Christa438 said:


> I would like to join since I love wearing wigs anyway. When does the challenge end?


 
Christa, please read the front page for *all the rules*, then pm Curlidiva to add you to the challenge and oh, welcome.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 26, 2008)

ChiChiKinks said:


> Ladies that go to the gym do you work out with your wig on or not?


 
Hey CXhichikinks, I wear mine to the gym but hten again I have about 30 different looks, short and long. I wear a really nice short curly human hair wig to the gym and I have no problems with it at all. I think it's by Bobbi Boss. It is so short that it doesn't even reach my shoulders. It is only neck length but a little longer on the top. I get a lot of compliments with it because it looks like my natural hair only it's curlier.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 26, 2008)

*Local BSS has just started selling BEVERLY JOHNSON wigs. The lace cap under some is so nice; instead of the ribbon straps they have a lace net...I almost forgot it was a wig during try on...so light feeling plus her wigs have a softer feel than others. BSS prices were a bit high-copied the style/color of those I liked then went on line to HAIRSISTERS..bought 2 at a better price plus a 7% discount, free shipping, no taxes, more coupons to come. The front part on some of her wigs is kind of odd but I'll work with it. I bought the shoulder length OPRAH4 and the ERIN bra strap length. *


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 27, 2008)

Christa438 said:


> I would like to join since I love wearing wigs anyway. When does the challenge end?


 
Welcome Christa438!


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 27, 2008)

FyneNJChic said:


> *How do you get to see the pics of the ladies with the Fabulous wigs? *I dont know where to look. Please help me out with this. Oh yeah Curli... my edges got like that because of some crazy super tight kinky twists. So now I am forced to start at square one. I really really hope me edges can recover...We'll See !
> 
> P.S. I feel like  and  and even a little:hardslap:to the lady who did this to me !


 
Hey FyneNJChic,

This challenge can defintely help you re-grow your edges without stressing about keeping them looking good in the process. I would sugguest that you wear a full wig - a half wig or fall would leave your edges out, and you may be more tempted to make them blend which could lead to more damage.

I know this thread is nearly 50 pages (my LHCF sistas are representing DEEP) but there are many posts of ladies modeling their wigs and giving the specs about the vendor, color, brand & style names.

Take your time and review each page to take notes!


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 27, 2008)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Local BSS has just started selling BEVERLY JOHNSON wigs. The lace cap under some is so nice; instead of the ribbon straps they have a lace net...I almost forgot it was a wig during try on...so light feeling plus her wigs have a softer feel than others. BSS prices were a bit high-copied the style/color of those I liked then went on line to HAIRSISTERS..bought 2 at a better price plus a 7% discount, free shipping, no taxes, more coupons to come. The front part on some of her wigs is kind of odd but I'll work with it. I bought the shoulder length OPRAH4 and the ERIN bra strap length. *


 
Hey BrooklynSouth!   I posted before about *BEVERLY JOHNSON's* handmade wigs! 

Don't sleep ladies, *THESE ARE THE CLOSEST THING TO A LACEFRONT YOU WILL FIND AT A BSS!*

I'm still trying to track down a style* (called Mimi)* that was in the brochure that BSS owner gave me that is not on any websites. If you see it ANYWHERE, please let me know!


----------



## Caramela (Feb 27, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey BrooklynSouth!   I posted before about *BEVERLY JOHNSON's* handmade wigs!
> 
> Don't sleep ladies, *THESE ARE THE CLOSEST THING TO A LACEFRONT YOU WILL FIND AT A BSS!*
> 
> I'm still trying to track down a style* (called Mimi)* that was in the brochure that BSS owner gave me that is not on any websites. If you see it ANYWHERE, please let me know!



http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...mit=30&value1=mimi&value2=0&value3=0&search=0  Is this the MIMI you were looking for? www.hairsisters.com


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 27, 2008)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Local BSS has just started selling BEVERLY JOHNSON wigs. The lace cap under some is so nice; instead of the ribbon straps they have a lace net...I almost forgot it was a wig during try on...so light feeling plus her wigs have a softer feel than others. BSS prices were a bit high-copied the style/color of those I liked then went on line to HAIRSISTERS..bought 2 at a better price plus a 7% discount, free shipping, no taxes, more coupons to come. The front part on some of her wigs is kind of odd but I'll work with it. I bought the shoulder length OPRAH4 and the ERIN bra strap length. *


 

I really need to get one of these. The straps are starting to give me headaches and are irrating my hairline.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 27, 2008)

Ladies I am really loving this wig style here:
http://www.amekor.com/product/Prod.aspx?ProdId=868


Hopefully, I will be to find it in Memphis this weekend.

ETA: I want this one too
http://www.amekor.com/product/Prod.aspx?ProdId=476


----------



## LayneJ (Feb 27, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey BrooklynSouth!  I posted before about *BEVERLY JOHNSON's* handmade wigs!
> 
> Don't sleep ladies, *THESE ARE THE CLOSEST THING TO A LACEFRONT YOU WILL FIND AT A BSS!*
> 
> I'm still trying to track down a style* (called Mimi)* that was in the brochure that BSS owner gave me that is not on any websites. If you see it ANYWHERE, please let me know!




​ 
At divinedivasgr.com 

http://divinedivasgr.com/osCommerce...p/pName/mimihm/cName/beverly-johnson-handmade

The Hannah style is really cute, too.


----------



## LayneJ (Feb 27, 2008)

tishee said:


> Ladies I am really loving this wig style here:
> http://www.amekor.com/product/Prod.aspx?ProdId=868
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was just lookin' at the 2nd wig on another site! It's very cute, I agree.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 27, 2008)

Minny said:


> I was just lookin' at the 2nd wig on another site! It's very cute, I agree.


 

now I want Hannah, too


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 27, 2008)

Caramela said:


> http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...mit=30&value1=mimi&value2=0&value3=0&search=0 Is this the MIMI you were looking for? www.hairsisters.com


 
A BIG NO! erplexed I'm looking for Bev Johnson's style called Mimi.


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 27, 2008)

Minny said:


> ​
> 
> At divinedivasgr.com
> 
> ...


 
This looks like the ONE!   Thanks Minny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 28, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> This looks like the ONE!  Thanks Minny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
*Ohhh, that's the one? I found another MIMI at*
*Wigs by Wigsalon.com : MIMI #158 by Bev J**. Glad Minny found you the right one!*


----------



## dany06 (Feb 28, 2008)

I know that I am sooooo late but I got a wig now. I wanna join. Please let me. I finally found one that doesnt make me look like a cone head or a dog sitting on top of my head.


----------



## dany06 (Feb 28, 2008)

For all of you all that use lacefront wigs what type are all using? Im looking for a super cute short one that can give me that old halley berry, eva, or white guy short hairstyle. Well maybe not that short. I have yet to find one like that so I will have to get it cut. If any of you all have a lace front wig that you botched up big time or is on its last strands please consider letting me have it. I will buy it from you. I dont want to pay over $100 so I repeat Im looking for one you are willing to send to the hair grave yard. If it looks good the way it is Im just going to have go alone with looking like I took some type of repunzale super growth serum. i dont want to mess up what is already good.

Right now Im using this cheap short spiky synthetic one. Ive been wearing it since Saturday. Everyone I've encountered  so far thinks its my real hair and think that I cut my hair short. I havent told most of them that its a wig but dont want to be forced to show them that is one. I would hate for it to get matted or something anytime soon and I cant wear it any more. You know how synthetic hair is. That's one of the main reasons why I want a lacefront. The other reason why I want your dying lacefront is so I could get some practice before I get one of those expensive ones. When I buy one of those expensive ones I'll probably go super ass long.


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 29, 2008)

dany06 said:


> *I know that I am sooooo late but I got a wig now. I wanna join. Please let me.* I finally found one that doesnt make me look like a cone head or a dog sitting on top of my head.


 
Welcome Dany06!


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm in! I'm wearing a cute fall right now that I'm in LOVE with (Latosha by Outre) I'm about to go online and order some more too. I changed my mind about relaxing my hair once I had the babies, and am still transitioning until I decide what I want to do with my hair. I'm now 62 weeks POST!!  and am dreaming of having natural MBL hair


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 29, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> I'm in! I'm wearing a cute fall right now that I'm in LOVE with (Latosha by Outre) I'm about to go online and order some more too. I changed my mind about relaxing my hair once *I had the babies,* and am still transitioning until I decide what I want to do with my hair. I'm now 62 weeks POST!! and am dreaming of having natural MBL hair


 
Congrats InNeedofHairapy!

Caring for twins must cut down on your time and energy for haircare, but is well worth it! At 62-weeks post, you are already well on your way to the all NATURAL MBL dream!


----------



## CurliDiva (Feb 29, 2008)

Did anyone else see JANET JACKSON stiff wig erplexed as she preformed on Ellen today?

I luv JJ, but she should at least invest in a LACEFRONT, if she plans to shake her hair (via Beyonce) her wig was flapping around in one huge chuck- with the stiff (tyra) bangs to boot  not a good look!


----------



## tallnomad (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi.  I wanna join--may I?  

I'm sick of weaves and braids, so I bought a "Rehanna" wig that looks just like Rihanna's asymmetrical bob.  I have to wait a week or two before I take out my interlocks though and then I should be official.  In the meantime, I'll read as much of this thread as I can.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 1, 2008)

tiffcurl said:


> Hi. I wanna join--may I?
> 
> I'm sick of weaves and braids, so I bought a "Rehanna" wig that looks just like Rihanna's asymmetrical bob. I have to wait a week or two before I take out my interlocks though and then I should be official. In the meantime, I'll read as much of this thread as I can.


 
Welcome Tiffcurl!


----------



## sweetpeadst (Mar 1, 2008)

Im in just gotta find a nice wig!!!


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 1, 2008)

sweetpeadst said:


> Im in just gotta find a nice wig!!!


 

Welcome Sweetpeadst!


----------



## sweetpeadst (Mar 1, 2008)

does anyone know where CaramelDiva gets here instant weaves? they look like her hair!


----------



## caribgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

Please add me, ladies! Don't know why I didn't join earlier erplexed. I've been rockin' 1/2 wigs since joining this forum and I plan on reaching BSL by my birthday in Jan. 2009 and my wigs will get me there!  I baggy 24/7  and wear my wig all day long with nicely moisturized tresseshidden underneath from all eyes.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 2, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> Please add me, ladies! Don't know why I didn't join earlier erplexed. I've been rockin' 1/2 wigs since joining this forum and I plan on reaching BSL by my birthday in Jan. 2009 and my wigs will get me there!  *I baggy 24/7 and wear my wig all day long with nicely moisturized tresseshidden underneath from all eyes.*


 
Welcome Caribgirl! 

 Great game plan!


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 2, 2008)

We are fast approaching *200 *challengers!  Good luck everybody!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm still in here too, I went to the BSS and found out that Sensational has a Mono Front wig with a hottness! they have several styles and one that matches my CVR lace front in layered cut and style really closely!! That's amazing!   Wigs are such easy no brainers!! Even when I reach my hair goals, I will always sport my wigs!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 2, 2008)

tiffcurl said:


> Hi. I wanna join--may I?
> 
> I'm sick of weaves and braids, so I bought a "Rehanna" wig that looks just like Rihanna's asymmetrical bob. I have to wait a week or two before I take out my interlocks though and then I should be official. In the meantime, I'll read as much of this thread as I can.


oooh, I tried on a mono front a-bob wig yesterday, that thing was hot, I've been wearing my wigs long so I left it in the BSS, but this summer, I'm going to have to rock that thing somewhere!!! That was hot!


----------



## divinefavor (Mar 3, 2008)

Good Morning,

I finally snapped a picture of myself in the new wig that I bought last Sunday.  I've been wearing it every day since last Monday.  The brand is Freetress - San Francisco Girl.  I'm at work so I can't get into photobucket to upload it to my album.  I'm hoping I'm able to post it here as an attachchment.

The picture is a little blury as I took from my cell phone a few minutes ago.  I think you'll able to see the style of the wig.  As I mentioned sometime last week, I had a weave similar to this style.  After paying for the hair and to get the sew in...I spent close to $300 and only wore it for 5 weeks.  This wig cost $29.95 at C&C Beauty Supply off of Memorial Drive in Atlanta.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Mar 3, 2008)

What does mono front mean and what makes it special...I saw on GMBS that they have "New Mono Front" wigs...but what does that mean? anyone?


----------



## sweetpeadst (Mar 3, 2008)

Just bought three instant weaves!


----------



## sweetpeadst (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok I have a question you kow how some synthetic hair as that really shiny, fake look? What are you doing to combat that look?


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Curli,

I'd like to join, I didn't know about this challenge.  I've been wearing a wig for the past month anyway.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 3, 2008)

divinefavor said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I finally snapped a picture of myself in the new wig that I bought last Sunday. I've been wearing it every day since last Monday. The brand is Freetress - San Francisco Girl. I'm at work so I can't get into photobucket to upload it to my album. I'm hoping I'm able to post it here as an attachchment.
> 
> The picture is a little blury as I took from my cell phone a few minutes ago. I think you'll able to see the style of the wig. As I mentioned sometime last week, I had a weave similar to this style. After paying for the hair and to get the sew in...I spent close to $300 and only wore it for 5 weeks. This wig cost $29.95 at C&C Beauty Supply off of Memorial Drive in Atlanta.


 
This wig looks GREAT Divinefavor!


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 3, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> What does mono front mean and what makes it special...I saw on GMBS that they have "New Mono Front" wigs...but what does that mean? anyone?


 
Hey InNeedofHairapy,

I posted a detailed description of a Mono wig in *post #319* of this thread!


----------



## Caramela (Mar 3, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> What does mono front mean and what makes it special...I saw on GMBS that they have "New Mono Front" wigs...but what does that mean? anyone?



It's flatter and blends better. The others have a little bump of hair that sits up a teeny tiny bit. The MONO is flat.  HTH


----------



## sweetpeadst (Mar 3, 2008)

sweetpeadst said:


> Ok I have a question you kow how some synthetic hair as that really shiny, fake look? What are you doing to combat that look?


bumping for answers?


----------



## Caramela (Mar 3, 2008)

sweetpeadst said:


> bumping for answers?



I've heard some people say they brush baby powder through it, and others say they soak in a mix of water and vinegar. 
I don't mind it in my 1/2 wigs though b/c with a little heat and some hair gloss it matches my real hair nicely (but then again my hair is dyed black and really reflects shine) some other hair colors don't do that as well. That's why I like the black.


----------



## sweetpeadst (Mar 3, 2008)

Caramela said:


> I've heard some people say they brush baby powder through it, and others say they soak in a mix of water and vinegar.
> I don't mind it in my 1/2 wigs though b/c with a little heat and some hair gloss it matches my real hair nicely (but then again my hair is dyed black and really reflects shine) some other hair colors don't do that as well. That's why I like the black.


Mine is dyed black as well but I was just worried about it before it came wanted to know  just in case!


----------



## divinefavor (Mar 3, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> This wig looks GREAT Divinefavor!



Thanks CurlDiva!


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Mar 3, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> A couple of weeks ago I posted that I was on the lookout for MONOFILAMENT wigs.
> 
> A Mono wig is constructed like a LACEFRONT - meaning that strands of hair are attached to a thin net (lace) see-thru base instead of tracks to a thicker stocking or fake skin base like a regular wig. *IMO, this is the BEST compromise between a regular wig and a pricey lacefront.*
> 
> ...


 
thanks for leading me to this post!


----------



## LayneJ (Mar 3, 2008)

divinefavor said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I finally snapped a picture of myself in the new wig that I bought last Sunday. I've been wearing it every day since last Monday. The brand is Freetress - San Francisco Girl. I'm at work so I can't get into photobucket to upload it to my album. I'm hoping I'm able to post it here as an attachchment.
> 
> The picture is a little blury as I took from my cell phone a few minutes ago. I think you'll able to see the style of the wig. As I mentioned sometime last week, I had a weave similar to this style. After paying for the hair and to get the sew in...I spent close to $300 and only wore it for 5 weeks. This wig cost $29.95 at C&C Beauty Supply off of Memorial Drive in Atlanta.


 
You look awesome in your wig, Divine! I love the style.


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey, I finally joined this site just to get to this Wig challenge.

I am so in love with this.


I am so greatful about this challenge because I had 2 wigs and did not know what to do with it.

However, since this challenge, I have recently purchased 3 wigs and one phony pony and ummm some tracks of kinky hair to do a sewin but using the pin in method, something I learned from NP.

Anyways, you can check out my phonypony in my album. Everyone thought I went and got a perm, my close friends knew that was not happening with me.

Anyways, my bun  was so big underit that the drawstring thing just sits on top, so I had to literally pin the phony pony around, to make it look as if it was connected to my head. 

I'm so excited...

Although I am in the challenge, I plan on wearing my wigs during the weekeds, like Friday through  Saturday night...is that ok?


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome Cmesweet!


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 3, 2008)

^Thanks so much for the welcome.


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for adding me. These wigs are from the isis collection. Wigs that are layered and have some flip look good on me. I have wigs such as / like these. They're pretty.


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 3, 2008)

Christa438 said:


> Thanks for adding me. These wigs are from the isis collection. Wigs that are layered and have some flip look good on me. I have wigs such as / like these. They're pretty.


 

I love the second one. They both are nice though.


----------



## LayneJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Christa438 said:


> Thanks for adding me. These wigs are from the isis collection. Wigs that are layered and have some flip look good on me. I have wigs such as / like these. They're pretty.


 
These are very pretty!


----------



## divinefavor (Mar 4, 2008)

Minny said:


> You look awesome in your wig, Divine! I love the style.



Thanks Minny!


----------



## divinefavor (Mar 4, 2008)

Christa438..I love those wigs, especially the second one!


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Mar 4, 2008)

A wig cap has made a big difference in how my fall lays...I'm wearing one today for the first time.

The package said that it was 100% satin, but when I took it out, only the band was satin 

Has anyone found the elusive satin or silk wig cap yet?

ETA: What are my fellow big heads doing for wigs?  Is there a brand that works? I think the reason why I stick to falls is b/c a fall is going to fit any big ol' head, but a wig?


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 4, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> A wig cap has made a big difference in how my fall lays...I'm wearing one today for the first time.
> 
> The package said that it was 100% satin, but when I took it out, only the band was satin
> 
> ...


 
wow, there is a silk wig cap!?!? I so want this!!


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Mar 4, 2008)

tishee said:


> wow, there is a silk wig cap!?!? I so want this!!


I don't know if there is..but I know a lot of women on here have asked about it, and I was wondering if anyone managed to find one in the last challenge or knows of one.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm a newbie and I'm jumping on the bandwagon. i've been wearing wigs since late 06 and now i have a collection of 10 or more. I am making it my mission to get my hair APL so I will be sporting wigs full time now... too expensive to get weaves. I am going to buy this really beautiful human hair wig I saw at the BSS. It's gonna cost me a pretty penny, but I think it's well worth it!!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Mar 4, 2008)

I am sooooooo happy that I found this challenge. I rarely join challenges, but this one is for me! I am approaching BSL this year, and also have major layers, with see-thru ends. Health-wise, my hair is healthy and behaving. But I am looking for a low manipulation style to help me stretch for as long as I can, maybe until June 08, which will be a 6-month stretch. Then, I'll start all over again with another stretch. 

I am going to purchase a human hair half wig in the next week or two and then I will officially join. 

Any suggestions as to brands and sites will be helpful. Thanks ladies.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 4, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> A wig cap has made a big difference in how my fall lays...I'm wearing one today for the first time.
> 
> The package said that it was 100% satin, but when I took it out, only the band was satin
> 
> ...


 


 a fellow big head/big hair in da house!

I finally realized late last year that I need to use a wig cap to get a smoother fit!

I just full baggie my head with a plastic cap and then cover it with a black wig cap - no noise, no slipping, and leakage!

I never had a problem with a full wig fitting. I just cut out all of the interior straps/hooks and bobby pin to my wig cap to secure.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 4, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> I don't know if there is..but I know a lot of women on here have asked about it, and I was wondering if anyone managed to find one in the last challenge or knows of one.


 
I was using a silk sleep bonnet, but it made my wig slip and slide too often!


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 4, 2008)

mshottienelson said:


> I'm a newbie and I'm jumping on the bandwagon. i've been wearing wigs since late 06 and now i have a collection of 10 or more. *I am making it my mission to get my hair APL so I will be sporting wigs full time now... too expensive to get weaves*. I am going to buy this really beautiful human hair wig I saw at the BSS. It's gonna cost me a pretty penny, but I think it's well worth it!!


 
Welcome Mshottienelson!

Your plan sounds great.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 4, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> I am sooooooo happy that I found this challenge. I rarely join challenges, but this one is for me! I am approaching BSL this year, and also have major layers, with see-thru ends. Health-wise, my hair is healthy and behaving. But I am looking for a low manipulation style to help me stretch for as long as I can, maybe until June 08, which will be a 6-month stretch. Then, I'll start all over again with another stretch.
> 
> I am going to purchase a human hair half wig in the next week or two and then I will officially join.
> 
> Any suggestions as to brands and sites will be helpful. Thanks ladies.


 
Welcome LadyEsquire!

Your hair is beautiful! There are some great looking wigs - please check out this thread for many of our ladies modeling their favorite styles.

Good luck, Curli


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Mar 5, 2008)

Does anyone have tips on blending for naturals? I love the curly falls (especially Latosha by Outre) but I'm having a hard time figuring out how to blend my natural hair with the fall hair and not looking ridiculous  I'm mostly just wearing my hair slicked back/wig on top and with a headband to cover up the 'bump' 

I'm sick of headbands to say the least.....any tips?


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^ I'm natural but I mainly wear a phony pony or full cap wigs.


 Some naturals are using flat twists in the front and then wearing the half wig.

For my phony pony, I usually get one with loose curls and then pin it up to show less of my natural hair.

You can check in my fotki for that one.

Soon I will be receiving some natural 4b hair from hairsisters.com  and using the pin in method instead of sewing it in. From the members on NP it seems to blend with the natural 4's hair very well.


----------



## MidBackCrisis (Mar 5, 2008)

*Damn! I know im late but I wear wigs a lot so this is the perfect challenge for me. By the summer Im gonna blow my hair out and see how long it has gotten. Sorry ladies but I dont have any starting pics, however, I did cut all of my hair off into a short style a few months ago and it has made amazing progress. Believe me! lol *


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 5, 2008)

THANK YOU CMESWEET, MINNY AND DIVINEFAVOR! 

I have a friend who doesn't like most synthetic wigs especially on me, but the certain ones I buy he likes because they actually do have a human hair texture/look whether straight or curly. When I first bought one and finally put it on and went out...every one who didn't know me was asking me if the hair was mine and they said it really looked like mine. ( I only let a few people in on the secret that it wasn't mine though :wink2: .)


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 5, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> I was using a silk sleep bonnet, but it made my wig slip and slide too often!


 

It would be nice if they perfected the wig cap to have silk or satin on the inside and be non-slip. I use a cut doo rag or satin sleep cap (I wear this one flipped inside out because I no like the elastic band on my hair) tucked under my wig cap and it works to protect hair and doesn't slip.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 6, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> Does anyone have tips on blending for naturals? I love the curly falls (especially Latosha by Outre) but I'm having a hard time figuring out how to blend my natural hair with the fall hair and not looking ridiculous  I'm mostly just wearing my hair slicked back/wig on top and with a headband to cover up the 'bump'
> 
> I'm sick of headbands to say the least.....any tips?


 
Hey InNeedofHairapy!

Maybe you could set your hair in perm rods to create curls? I wear full wigs so that I don't have to worry about blending the textures. I do let my baby hair show sometimes, but it looks very natural.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 6, 2008)

MidBackCrisis said:


> *Damn! I know im late but I wear wigs a lot so this is the perfect challenge for me. By the summer Im gonna blow my hair out and see how long it has gotten. Sorry ladies but I dont have any starting pics, however, I did cut all of my hair off into a short style a few months ago and it has made amazing progress. Believe me! lol *


 
Welcome MidBackCrisis!


----------



## SouthernJewel (Mar 6, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> Does anyone have tips on blending for naturals? I love the curly falls (especially Latosha by Outre) but I'm having a hard time figuring out how to blend my natural hair with the fall hair and not looking ridiculous  I'm mostly just wearing my hair slicked back/wig on top and with a headband to cover up the 'bump'
> 
> I'm sick of headbands to say the least.....any tips?



Leave only like an inch (1x1)piece of hair out.
Then braid and pin the hair you will leave out.
In the morning,it will blend with the wig.
Heres a pic of my relaxed hair and a curly 1/2 wig im wearing right now. You cant tell I have hair out. And your hair should blend even better because yours is already curly. 

 [URL=http://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scratbr3.jpg]
	

[/URL]


If youre wearing a straight wig,the only way to have it blend is to straighten your bangs (thats all you need out).
In the pic below I only have 1/2 of my bang area out.

[URL=http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=milanogirl1viib5.jpg]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Jetblackhair (Mar 7, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> Does anyone have tips on blending for naturals? I love the curly falls (especially Latosha by Outre) but I'm having a hard time figuring out how to blend my natural hair with the fall hair and not looking ridiculous  I'm mostly just wearing my hair slicked back/wig on top and with a headband to cover up the 'bump'
> 
> I'm sick of headbands to say the least.....any tips?



I try to leave out as little hair as possible around my hairline, 1/2 inch to 1 inch.  I put twists in the front portion of my hair at night.  In the morning I unravel and moisturize and my hair looks pretty close to the fall. I just start fluffing until it blends.   I have also worn Latosha by Outre.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Mar 7, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> Does anyone have tips on blending for naturals? I love the curly falls (especially Latosha by Outre) but I'm having a hard time figuring out how to blend my natural hair with the fall hair and not looking ridiculous  I'm mostly just wearing my hair slicked back/wig on top and with a headband to cover up the 'bump'
> 
> I'm sick of headbands to say the least.....any tips?



I try to leave out as little hair as possible around my hairline, 1/2 inch to 1 inch.  I put twists in the front portion of my hair at night.  In the morning I unravel and moisturize and my hair looks pretty close to the fall. I just start fluffing until it blends.   I have also worn Latosha by Outre.

OT:  Oh your baby is a cutie


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 7, 2008)

I got this one and wore it all week, it looks much more natural on me than on the model, every one loves it....I got the 4/27/30 combo and I love how they blended the colors!!  I lucked up on this one


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 7, 2008)

This just came in this week. I like it alot, but it is not full of volume as the picture. I like it alot though.




 This one I am not too sure about. I  got the  exact color as the model. Maybe I am just not use to color or something. I think this particular wig calls for makeup like the model, it makes her eyes stand out. That is something I am going to take into consideration  within the next few days and if my mind changes, return it shall go.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 7, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I got this one and wore it all week, it looks much more natural on me than on the model, every one loves it....I got the 4/27/30 combo and I love how they blended the colors!! I lucked up on this one


 
Hey AtlantaJJ!

I have that ONE too - and get so many compliments when I wear it!

I love the layers!


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 7, 2008)

cmesweet said:


> This one I am not too sure about. I got the exact color as the model. Maybe I am just not use to color or something. I think this particular wig calls for makeup like the model, it makes her eyes stand out. That is something I am going to take into consideration within the next few days and if my mind changes, return it shall go.


 
Hi Cmesweet,

I agree that you would probably need to wear stronger makeup (to bring out for eyes) with this style since it covers the top and sides of the face.

Also, your earrings would be hidden unless you wear long ones like the model. But the look is very cute.


----------



## anewday (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm ready and willing  count me in!!


----------



## anewday (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow I feel like I am soooo late in this challenge. I have been my wig for about a month now..so I guess I'm ok


----------



## sexibeach (Mar 7, 2008)

Count me in the challenge i've been wearing LF's and getting great growth and taking extra good care of my hair from all the wonderful information you ladies provide on this forum.. i've been mostly a lurker but i've got to admit you ladies are on top of your game..


----------



## Caramela (Mar 7, 2008)

sexibeach said:


> Count me in the challenge i've been wearing LF's and getting great growth and taking extra good care of my hair from all the wonderful information you ladies provide on this forum.. i've been mostly a lurker but i've got to admit you ladies are on top of your game..



Sexybeach is that a lace front in your siggy pic?? If it is, I can't tell. It's beautiful. Or, if it's your hair, you have a lucious thick head of hair.


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Mar 7, 2008)

I was wondering...
has anyone taken a half-wig or instant weave and cut out the combs and sewn it in instead? 
I'm thinking of doing that instead of using the combs, I think they are damaging my hair 
I have tried bobby pins but they make my head sore


----------



## cmw45 (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm not even gonna lie...I went to visit my SO (out of state) and he got me to let my hair out.  The minute it came down he was like  I've been back up under the wig.


NaturalgurlAZ: I think most people take out the combs to avoid breakage. I don't use them.  It gave me headaches.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 8, 2008)

cmw45 said:


> I'm not even gonna lie...I went to visit my SO (out of state) and he got me to let my hair out.  The minute it came down he was like  I've been back up under the wig.
> 
> 
> NaturalgurlAZ: I think most people take out the combs to avoid breakage. I don't use them.  It gave me headaches.


Your hair is so pretty!! I don't use the combs either, they will cause breakage. I wear lace fronts with bobby pins and I don't get any breakage at all, but with regular wigs, never use the combs 

LOL at your SO!! Your hair is so pretty


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 8, 2008)

NaturalgurlAZ said:


> I was wondering...
> has anyone taken a half-wig or instant weave and cut out the combs and sewn it in instead?
> I'm thinking of doing that instead of using the combs, I think they are damaging my hair
> I have tried bobby pins but they make my head sore


I think bobby pins would be too much with a regular wig, they work great with my lace fronts because they are so light weight..I pin them to the wig cap mostly not to my hair if I can help it. That saves my hair and my poor head!! LOL  I have heard of people having them sewn in....  I would want to be able to get to my hair to do my massages and co-washes, DC's etc...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 8, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey AtlantaJJ!
> 
> I have that ONE too - and get so many compliments when I wear it!
> 
> I love the layers!


Yes, this one is definately a winner!! I love the layers too!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 8, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> thanks for leading me to this post!


Oh snap...here I go trolling for the BJ Mono wigs, I'll have to keep reading in the thread to see if there is a recommended site.  I like my real lace fronts, I get them directly from China, I save a lot of money but they are work, I have to wash, condition and set thoses babies, it's like taking care of two heads of hair, the synthetic mono's would give me a much needed break


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 8, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> A couple of weeks ago I posted that I was on the lookout for MONOFILAMENT wigs.
> 
> A Mono wig is constructed like a LACEFRONT - meaning that strands of hair are attached to a thin net (lace) see-thru base instead of tracks to a thicker stocking or fake skin base like a regular wig. *IMO, this is the BEST compromise between a regular wig and a pricey lacefront.*
> 
> ...


This is awesome info!! I'm trolling now... I am searching on Beveryl Johnson hand made... I'll try handmade together or mono and see if I get more hits


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 8, 2008)

NaturalgurlAZ said:


> I was wondering...
> has anyone taken a half-wig or instant weave and cut out the combs and sewn it in instead?
> I'm thinking of doing that instead of using the combs, I think they are damaging my hair
> I have tried bobby pins but they make my head sore


 

Due to inspiration from Curli Diva. I recently did this in a fit of frustration.  The combs were not causing me breakage.  I was just soooo tired of manipulating my hair at 9 weeks post (trying to make an 11 week stretch), and shedding.

I moisturized my hair, oiled my scalp, parted the leave out hair and cornrolled 2  braids across horizontally, I also made 1 small braid across my nape ala Mooks Hair. I placed the half wig in with bobby pins, felt for the top braid across and pinned the hair out of the way and took some weaving thread and gently sewed the tracks of the wig onto the braid.  I then repeated for the second braid. I then took the bobby pins out.  I did not sew the wig on at the nape- cause that's my trouble area and I wanted access.

I did this halfway in my wash cycle, so its been like this for 4 days.  So I will be taking it out today washing and DCing and resewing this time I will leave it on for a week, who knows maybe even 2, so I can relax.  

I have sprayed in between the tracks with conditioner spray, and moisturized my nape w/ my daily moisturizer.

OP, if you decide to not go this route. Maybe you can still cot out the combs and strategically sew in a few wig clips and use so those instead, I find those to be a easier on the hair the wcombs that are in the half wigs. HTH.  PM if you have any ???.


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 8, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Due to inspiration from Curli Diva. I recently did this in a fit of frustration.  The combs were not causing me breakage.  I was just soooo tired of manipulating my hair at 9 weeks post (trying to make an 11 week stretch), and shedding.
> 
> I moisturized my hair, oiled my scalp, parted the leave out hair and cornrolled 2  braids across horizontally, I also made 1 small braid across my nape ala Mooks Hair. I placed the half wig in with bobby pins, felt for the top braid across and pinned the hair out of the way and took some weaving thread and gently sewed the tracks of the wig onto the braid.  I then repeated for the second braid. I then took the bobby pins out.  I did not sew the wig on at the nape- cause that's my trouble area and I wanted access.
> 
> ...



I like this!  I am stealing...


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 8, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> I like this! I am stealing...


 

I would would have been pegged you for this one,I have seen your fotki lady.  Seriously though, much cheaper than a sew in, not as damaging, but can really just give your hair a break from the daily manipulation.

Steal and steal shamelessly.


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 8, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> I would would have been pegged you for this one,I have seen your fotki lady.  Seriously though, much cheaper than a sew in, not as damaging, but can really just give your hair a break from the daily manipulation.
> 
> Steal and steal shamelessly.



Nope, I've been utilizing those darn come which make my hair sore after to long and I end up pulling that boy off at work. lol  So now I'm getting those comes OUT!


----------



## sweetpeadst (Mar 8, 2008)

So I got my wig and it is sooooooooooooooo thin I'm scared to wear it!


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 8, 2008)

sweetpeadst said:


> So I got my wig and it is sooooooooooooooo thin I'm scared to wear it!



Girl post a picture of it.  It cannot be that bad.  Come on...


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 8, 2008)

sweetpeadst said:


> So I got my wig and it is sooooooooooooooo thin I'm scared to wear it!


 

Either exchange it or you can buy some weave hair that is similar in texture and color and sew some tracks to the foundation of the wig where you would want to see additional thickness.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 8, 2008)

sweetpeadst said:


> So I got my wig and it is sooooooooooooooo thin I'm scared to wear it!


 
Isn't it better for the wig to be thin rater than being too thick and looking obviously fake? I agree that I would like to see some pics of you in the wig, though. It may not be as thin as you think!


----------



## princessnad (Mar 8, 2008)

I am new to this wig thing so I ordered this thing called New Hair. 

http://www.especiallyyours.com/dept.asp?did=178&cid=1&mscssid=&adsrc=CLPY

Have you guys tried it?

It is like a 3/4 wig, but you only have that U shaped part out kinda like a sew in.  I think it seems cool so I ordered it.  I will tell you guys how I like it but you should check it out online and tell me what you all think.

I plan on braiding my hair underneath (kinda crown and glory) and stretch my relaxers for a 6 months at a time.  I will just flat iron my hair that is left out.  I hope this goes well.erplexed


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 9, 2008)

NaturalgurlAZ said:


> I was wondering...
> has anyone taken a half-wig or instant weave and cut out the combs and *sewn it in* instead?
> I'm thinking of doing that instead of using the combs, I think they are damaging my hair
> I have tried bobby pins but they make my head sore


 
Hey NaturalgurlAZ,

I've done this with great sucess! 

This is a great option when you want extra stablitiy -ex. business trip, vacation, or just special  activities.

I just make a cornrow around my edges  and make a few braids with the hair in the middle. I sew the edges of the wig to the cornrow around the edges. Most of my styles have bangs, so I don't have to worry about the hairline too much.

I just remove every Wed and Sun to do my normal wash & con regimen. I moisturize my hair really good before sewing and then add additonal with a pointed tip bottle if needed.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 9, 2008)

princessnad said:


> I am new to this wig thing so I ordered this thing called New Hair.
> 
> http://www.especiallyyours.com/dept.asp?did=178&cid=1&mscssid=&adsrc=CLPY
> 
> ...


 
Hi Princessnad!

I can't wait to hear how this wig works out for you. It seems like a great idea!

Curli


----------



## cmw45 (Mar 9, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Your hair is so pretty!! I don't use the combs either, they will cause breakage. I wear lace fronts with bobby pins and I don't get any breakage at all, but with regular wigs, never use the combs
> 
> LOL at your SO!! Your hair is so pretty


 

Awe thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You've got a gorgeous head yourself!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Mar 9, 2008)

A lot of good tips! Too bad I don't know how to sew or French braid!  Heres a pic of me in my new HH wig!


----------



## princessnad (Mar 9, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi Princessnad!
> 
> I can't wait to hear how this wig works out for you. It seems like a great idea!
> 
> Curli


 

Thanks for the feedback, I will let you know how it works.


----------



## sweetpeadst (Mar 9, 2008)

ok i wore it today and i just needed to comb it out and it looked great almost like Caramel Diva! I will be wearing it alot! I caught some girls at church checking it out


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Is it too late to join?
*


----------



## Caramela (Mar 9, 2008)

princessnad said:


> I am new to this wig thing so I ordered this thing called New Hair.
> 
> http://www.especiallyyours.com/dept.asp?did=178&cid=1&mscssid=&adsrc=CLPY
> 
> ...




These "new hair" wigs are expensive. But they do look nice. The u-shape option is called the OMEGA otherwise. You can find that style in other brands with the u-shape. I know it would be much easier to blend but I've definetly not seen it in the BSS.


----------



## Caramela (Mar 9, 2008)

I wore a 1/2 wig (the lazy way, with a headband) today to church. I cannot get over how easy it is. It's like the best thing ever for someone who doesn't like to style their hair but likes to look like they've styled their hair  I came home and put a deep conditioner in my hair (cholesterol souped up with olive oil and lavender oil )


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 9, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *Is it too late to join?*


 
It's never too late.  Welcome Bravenewgirl87!


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 9, 2008)

Caramela said:


> I wore a 1/2 wig (the lazy way, with a headband) today to church. *I cannot get over how easy it is.* It's like the best thing ever for someone who doesn't like to style their hair but likes to look like they've styled their hair  I came home and put a deep conditioner in my hair (cholesterol souped up with olive oil and lavender oil )


 
I total AGREE, Caramela!

I con wash this morning, pulled my hair back in a low bun and tucked on a wig cap and then my wig and hit the door in less than an HOUR!

I also love that I can change my look (curly, straight, solid color or highlights) in seconds!


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 9, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi Cmesweet,
> 
> I agree that you would probably need to wear stronger makeup (to bring out for eyes) with this style since it covers the top and sides of the face.
> 
> Also, your earrings would be hidden unless you wear long ones like the model. But the look is very cute.


 

Yeah, I decided to keep it and work the eyes and earrings.  I love long earrings, especially hoops.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## All_Me (Mar 9, 2008)

Since I had a set back I decided to join this challenge. I have serious breakage in the front. So while im doing the cayenne pepper challenge I will be rocking my wig like I do anyway. Below is a pic of my wig! I also have a curly one.


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 10, 2008)

I sewed in my fall and let me tell you ladies... I LOVE IT!  Thank you so much Selfstyled.  I would have NEVER thought to do this!  It looks like my hair.  I want to get a BSL human hair fall and try this.  The one I have is about the same length as my own hair without the layers.  I love this!  Pictures in my fotki.  Pw in my profile!  Plus it was so EASY.  I am all about easy.

Someone also said something about a wig/fall and the head band.  Girl, I love that.  It is so easy when you don't want your hair showing or want to manipulate your hair.  I have so many head bands just for that reason!  This wig challenge ROCKS!​


----------



## conskeeted (Mar 10, 2008)

Please count me in... I've been doing this wig challenge unknowingly since the beginning of the year.  I have a curly wig "instant weave" that is really making it happen for me.  You can hardly tell it's a wig and it has this little "piece of scalp" portion on it that makes it look like it's yours.

My only concern is - it's held in place by a comb in the front and in the back - I fear that it's damaging the hair at the top / front of my head.  Is anyone else experiencing this or have a solution?

Thanks ladies!

Okay - after reading through - I see that folks have had the same issue...  I've been opting for the comb because I just don't want the wig to go blowing away with a good gust of wind.  so I'll keep reading through for all the tips and tricks on how to keep it in place


----------



## princessnad (Mar 10, 2008)

Caramela said:


> These "new hair" wigs are expensive. But they do look nice. The u-shape option is called the OMEGA otherwise. You can find that style in other brands with the u-shape. I know it would be much easier to blend but I've definetly not seen it in the BSS.


 
I had no idea they had these omega styles.  Like I said before, I am new to the wig thing.  Thanks for telling me.  The ones I have seen online are in the same price range as the new hair (for human hair) maybe I'm not looking in the right place?


----------



## Jetblackhair (Mar 10, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> I sewed in my fall and let me tell you ladies... I LOVE IT! Thank you so much Selfstyled. I would have NEVER thought to do this! It looks like my hair. I want to get a BSL human hair fall and try this. The one I have is about the same length as my own hair without the layers. I love this! Pictures in my fotki. Pw in my profile! Plus it was so EASY. I am all about easy.​
> 
> Someone also said something about a wig/fall and the head band. Girl, I love that. It is so easy when you don't want your hair showing or want to manipulate your hair. I have so many head bands just for that reason! This wig challenge ROCKS!​


 
You did a great job sewing on your half wig.  I also think your idea of sewing just the front and one side for easy access to your hair for moisturizing is good too.


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 10, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> You did a great job sewing on your half wig.  I also think your idea of sewing just the front and one side for easy access to your hair for moisturizing is good too.



Thank you and it did not move last night while I slept!


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 10, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> I sewed in my fall and let me tell you ladies... I LOVE IT! Thank you so much Selfstyled. I would have NEVER thought to do this! It looks like my hair. I want to get a BSL human hair fall and try this. The one I have is about the same length as my own hair without the layers. I love this! Pictures in my fotki. Pw in my profile! Plus it was so EASY. I am all about easy.​
> 
> Someone also said something about a wig/fall and the head band. Girl, I love that. It is so easy when you don't want your hair showing or want to manipulate your hair. I have so many head bands just for that reason! This wig challenge ROCKS!​


 


It came out so good!!!!   Thanks for the tutorial.  I like how you didn't leave out that much hair less, to blend.  Good job!


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 10, 2008)

Ladies as someone already stated Omega sells the u shaped half wigs for 29.99 at Hairsisters....I would like a New Hair wig, but that is way too much money.  Also practice with an old wig,,,,try to cut out you own slit where you would like a part, all you would have to do is reinforce w/ a few stitches where you made the slit.


----------



## Caramela (Mar 10, 2008)

princessnad said:


> I had no idea they had these omega styles.  Like I said before, I am new to the wig thing.  Thanks for telling me.  The ones I have seen online are in the same price range as the new hair (for human hair) maybe I'm not looking in the right place?



I don't know how you feel about synthetic hair, but you can find the omega style 1/2 wig in synthetic hair for much cheaper.


----------



## Evalina1 (Mar 10, 2008)

I would love to join..I started wearing a wig for the first time in my life (this weekend).  I love the attention I recieve!  I need to find a Human Hair Wig...I would love for people to give my some good brands and stores or websites.  I can not read 60 page of the Thread..Too much on these old eyes.....


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 10, 2008)

Welcome *All Me*, *Conskeeted*, and *Evalina1*!


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 10, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> It came out so good!!!!  Thanks for the tutorial. I like how you didn't leave out that much hair less, to blend. Good job!


 
Thank you!  It has not moved all day!  Lovin' it!


----------



## All_Me (Mar 11, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> Thank you! It has not moved all day! Lovin' it!


 

Where is the tutorial?


----------



## lydc (Mar 11, 2008)

I've read through this and the 2007 challenge and I plan on joining in. I purchased one wig that I've been rocking for the past two days and have found two additional that I can't wait to wear as well. Here are photos of the two that I purchased today:

http://images33.fotki.com/v1117/photos/4/42859/6002357/rollerset-vi.jpg 

http://images31.fotki.com/v1098/photos/4/42859/6002357/FC351JamaicanGirl1_M-vi.jpg (this one needs to be trimmed before I wear it out).


----------



## Traycee (Mar 11, 2008)

lydc said:


> I've read through this and the 2007 challenge and I plan on joining in. I purchased one wig that I've been rocking for the past two days and have found two additional that I can't wait to wear as well. Here are photos of the two that I purchased today:
> 
> http://images33.fotki.com/v1117/photos/4/42859/6002357/rollerset-vi.jpg
> 
> http://images31.fotki.com/v1098/photos/4/42859/6002357/FC351JamaicanGirl1_M-vi.jpg (this one needs to be trimmed before I wear it out).



Oh I like both...Very pretty


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome Lydc and Adequate!


----------



## Prettyeyes (Mar 13, 2008)

I got a new wig! I posted several pics in my fotki!


----------



## monieluv (Mar 13, 2008)

i would love to join.  just got my lacefront yesterday.  happy growing everyone.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness...I think my edges are thinning 

I either need to find a full wig that does not have a comb, not use the combs on these falls and pray that a strong wind doesn't make my hair fly away, or abandon this challenge all together (which I don't want to do, b/c on the upside, my hair IS retaining some serious length)
Any advice ladies? A product I can use to get my edges right again? or something?


----------



## Caramela (Mar 13, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> Oh my goodness...I think my edges are thinning
> 
> I either need to find a full wig that does not have a comb, not use the combs on these falls and pray that a strong wind doesn't make my hair fly away, or abandon this challenge all together (which I don't want to do, b/c on the upside, my hair IS retaining some serious length)
> Any advice ladies? A product I can use to get my edges right again? or something?



If you're wearing a fall, your edges shouldn't be pulled. The front of your hair is out, right?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> Oh my goodness...I think my edges are thinning
> 
> I either need to find a full wig that does not have a comb, not use the combs on these falls and pray that a strong wind doesn't make my hair fly away, or abandon this challenge all together (which I don't want to do, b/c on the upside, my hair IS retaining some serious length)
> Any advice ladies? A product I can use to get my edges right again? or something?


 
I've been alternating between wearing my falls and whole wigs to avoid my edges thinning out and so far so good. I usually only wear my falls about 2 weeks at a time then alternate with my whole caps for two weeks and so on. This weekend I'm having my hair done in individual braids for 2 months then I'll go back to wearing my wigs. I really need to stop manipulating my hair for a longer period of time temporarily. I'm still in this challenge though. 

If my braids go well this time, then next year I think I might consider mixing in an 8 week braidout challenge alternated with a 6 week wig challenge. 

Here's how I plan to do it:

1) Relax my hair
2) Wear wigs/falls 4 weeks
3) Wear braids 6 - 8 weeks (using the crown & glory technique) depending on how they look
4) Wear wigs/falls for 3 weeks again
5) Then return to my next relaxer

I think this method will allow me to easily stretch the 13 - 15 weeks at a time and wear my hair in more versatile styles taking out the boredom of just one type of look.


----------



## hothair (Mar 13, 2008)

I should really join this, will be LF-ing, half weaving and braiding till I get to APL hopefully by Dec (aside from 2 weeks in the summer)


----------



## sweetpeadst (Mar 13, 2008)

http://public.fotki.com/sweetpeadst04/back-in-effect!!-/
Here is a pic of my IW!


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 13, 2008)

monieluv said:


> i would love to join. just got my lacefront yesterday. happy growing everyone.


 
Welcome Monieluv!


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 13, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> Oh my goodness...I think my edges are thinning
> 
> I either need to find a full wig that does not have a comb, not use the combs on these falls and pray that a strong wind doesn't make my hair fly away, or abandon this challenge all together (which I don't want to do, b/c on the upside, my hair IS retaining some serious length)
> Any advice ladies? A product I can use to get my edges right again? or something?


 
Hey InNeedofHairapy,

Sorry to hear about your edges......have you considered trying MN and/or castor oil. 

I need to buy more, but MN total filled in my edges (I had dips at the temples and now it is almost a straight line ) quickly.

Also, castor oil could help to keep that are moisturized and less prone to damage.

Good luck! Curli D

p.s. your little angels are adorable!


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Mar 13, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey InNeedofHairapy,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your edges......have you considered trying MN and/or castor oil.
> 
> ...


 
thanks for the advice, and the compliment on my puddins' 

I'll try MN or BT or sulfur or something..ANYTHING 

Has anyone ever tried the temple balm by ORS? Maybe that would help too


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Mar 13, 2008)

Caramela said:


> If you're wearing a fall, your edges shouldn't be pulled. The front of your hair is out, right?


 

No.... I wear all my hair pulled back w/ a headband. I'm wearing curly wigs so that they match my natural hair better, but my own hair doesn't blend well, so I rock the headband. I need to try wearing it out to help. I can't have edges like Coral, man 

and Aggie, that sounds like a good regimen


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 13, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> No.... I wear all *my hair pulled back w/ a headband*. I'm wearing curly wigs so that they match my natural hair better, but my own hair doesn't blend well, so I rock the headband. I need to try wearing it out to help. I can't have edges like Coral, man
> 
> and Aggie, that sounds like a good regimen


 
What type of material are your headbands made of? 

Unless they are silk or satin this may be part of the problem.

Have you thought about wearig a full wig?

I'm 100% natural, and just don't want to hassle of trying to make my hair 'blend'!


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Mar 13, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> What type of material are your headbands made of?
> 
> Unless they are silk or satin this may be part of the problem.
> 
> ...


 
Cotton 

The only reason why I don't wear a full wig is b/c I think my d'ern head is too big for one 

I'll have to maybe go try some on though just to make sure.


----------



## Caramela (Mar 13, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> No.... I wear all my hair pulled back w/ a headband. I'm wearing curly wigs so that they match my natural hair better, but my own hair doesn't blend well, so I rock the headband. I need to try wearing it out to help. I can't have edges like Coral, man
> 
> and Aggie, that sounds like a good regimen



Oh no! My suggestion would be to try and part your hair and blend it if you can. You can always switch up your part which helps since one area isn't always stressed. Have you tried different textures? Something has to blend with your hair. If you're getting good growth otherwise, I would just say modifiy your application. I don't think wigs, falls, & phony ponies have to be damaging.


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 13, 2008)

sweetpeadst said:


> http://public.fotki.com/sweetpeadst04/back-in-effect!!-/
> Here is a pic of my IW!


 
That is cute girl!  Love the make up!


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (Mar 13, 2008)

*Sweet,

I love it. What type is it and what do you do to the front to get it to blend?*


sweetpeadst said:


> http://public.fotki.com/sweetpeadst04/back-in-effect!!-/
> Here is a pic of my IW!


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 13, 2008)

sweetpeadst said:


> http://public.fotki.com/sweetpeadst04/back-in-effect!!-/
> Here is a pic of my IW!


 

too cute! Your curly look is that a fall or a full cap wig? If it is a full cap wig, please share with me where you brought it...it is gawjus!


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 13, 2008)

sweetpeadst said:


> http://public.fotki.com/sweetpeadst04/back-in-effect!!-/
> Here is a pic of my IW!


 


Too cute, it looks very natural - awesome blending BTW.


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 13, 2008)

Ladies I want a new wig.  Hairsisters doesn't have anything I am really looking for.  What other sites are there?  I want something to wear pretty much every day that is simple and either a full wig or full cap.  I don't want any of my hair out.  TIA ladies!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> No.... I wear all my hair pulled back w/ a headband. I'm wearing curly wigs so that they match my natural hair better, but my own hair doesn't blend well, so I rock the headband. I need to try wearing it out to help. I can't have edges like Coral, man
> 
> and Aggie, that sounds like a good regimen


 
Thanks honey.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> Ladies I want a new wig. Hairsisters doesn't have anything I am really looking for. What other sites are there? I want something to wear pretty much every day that is simple and either a full wig or full cap. I don't want any of my hair out. TIA ladies!


 
Try www.ebonyline.com and www.bestwigoutlet.com.


----------



## sweetpeadst (Mar 14, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> That is cute girl! Love the make up!


Thanks girl!!


----------



## sweetpeadst (Mar 14, 2008)

*My fall is from www.hairsisters.com and it is the Original Instant Weave HZ-7029 *

*I just braided my hair underneath left a little bit very little bit about an inch or half inch around the edges and used some brown gel (ampro since I am cw) and then tied it down with a scarf and took it off when I finished my make up!*

*Thanks for all the comments!*


----------



## princessnad (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions ladies.  Maybe I should have asked you for some tips before I bought the newhair.erplexed

Well, I already got it and I love it!  I bought the 14" and it was a little longer than I expected so I gave it a little cut.  It's a bit thick for my tastes, but I figure when I wear it out, it will thin out.

It looks totally natural.  I can wear my hair however I want it.  I was very comfortable even though this was my first wig.  I will post pictures soon.  I know this post is useless without pics.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 14, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> Ladies I want a new wig. Hairsisters doesn't have anything I am really looking for. What other sites are there? I want something to wear pretty much every day that is simple and either a full wig or full cap. I don't want any of my hair out. TIA ladies!


 
http://www.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/  This site has some that I haven't seen on hairsisters.


----------



## gelati (Mar 14, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I've been alternating between wearing my falls and whole wigs to avoid my edges thinning out and so far so good. I usually only wear my falls about 2 weeks at a time then alternate with my whole caps for two weeks and so on. This weekend I'm having my hair done in individual braids for 2 months then I'll go back to wearing my wigs. I really need to stop manipulating my hair for a longer period of time temporarily. I'm still in this challenge though.
> 
> If my braids go well this time, then next year I think I might consider mixing in an 8 week braidout challenge alternated with a 6 week wig challenge.
> 
> ...


 
Aggie...this is a great plan!!!!  I'm going to have to use this!!!!  I had some breakage due to stress and stretching without deep conditioning my hair.  So I was going to get a short cut, but before I do this.  I'm going to try to grow out my short part using your plan!!!!  I've been wearing my half wigs every day but now I want a break.  I'm going to put some kinky twist in over the Easter break.  My only problem is how can I still deep condition with my hair twisted up?


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 14, 2008)

princessnad said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions ladies. Maybe I should have asked you for some tips before I bought the newhair.erplexed
> 
> Well, I already got it and I love it! I bought the 14" and it was a little longer than I expected so I gave it a little cut. It's a bit thick for my tastes, but I figure when I wear it out, it will thin out.
> 
> It looks totally natural. I can wear my hair however I want it. I was very comfortable even though this was my first wig. I will post pictures soon. I know this post is useless without pics.


 
Girl you cannot tell us all this with a picture of it!


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 14, 2008)

gelati said:


> Aggie...this is a great plan!!!! I'm going to have to use this!!!! I had some breakage due to stress and stretching without deep conditioning my hair. So I was going to get a short cut, but before I do this. I'm going to try to grow out my short part using your plan!!!! I've been wearing my half wigs every day but now I want a break. I'm going to put some kinky twist in over the Easter break. *My only problem is how can I still deep condition with my hair twisted up?*


 
How about doing a cowash.  That might work.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2008)

gelati said:


> Aggie...this is a great plan!!!! I'm going to have to use this!!!! I had some breakage due to stress and stretching without deep conditioning my hair. So I was going to get a short cut, but before I do this. I'm going to try to grow out my short part using your plan!!!! I've been wearing my half wigs every day but now I want a break. I'm going to put some kinky twist in over the Easter break. My only problem is how can I still deep condition with my hair twisted up?


 
Gelati, there so much to be learned from this site:-

http://growafrohairlong.com/braidreg.html There are some really great tips on here so please check it out. You'll see that Robin has a reggie even for wig wearers. Personally, I bought a drawstring shampoo cap from the BSS store for washing (diluted shampoo in an applicator bottle) and conditioning my braids. It looks like a net, so it's perfect. She never mentioned anything about dc-ing with the braids in, but she enforces moisturizing and keeping the scalp and hair clean throughout the 2 months of wearing the braids. See her braid reggie for details on this in the link above. She does however, encourages dc-ing before and after braiding.

Someone mentioned co-washing, and that's a good idea too but I wouldn't do it too often as your braids may not wear well for the entire 6 - 8 weeks. Watch your braids to see if they will handle the co-washing well and if it does, then continue doing it, okay? I am just tired of manipulating my hair and hence the reason for starting this new reggie which I will continue until the end of this year and maybe throughout next year as well.

As for using this reggie, go right on ahead honey, I may even start a challenge on it for about 6 months to a year next year.


----------



## gelati (Mar 14, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> *How about doing a cowash*. That might work.


 
Thanks...this is a good idea!!!!  I'm going to get some spray bottles and fill them up with all kind of conditioners and water.  I'm still going to try to deep condition with diluted conditioner and see how that works.


----------



## gelati (Mar 14, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Gelati, there so much to be learned from this site:-
> 
> http://growafrohairlong.com/braidreg.html There are some really great tips on here so please check it out. You'll see that Robin has a reggie even for wig wearers. Personally, I bought a drawstring shampoo cap from the BSS store for washing (diluted shampoo in an applicator bottle) and conditioning my braids. It looks like a net, so it's perfect. She never mentioned anything about dc-ing with the braids in, but she enforces moisturizing and keeping the scalp and hair clean throughout the 2 months of wearing the braids. See her braid reggie for details on this in the link above. She does however, encourages dc-ing before and after braiding.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks...for all the valuable information!!!!  I would love for you to start a challenge!!!!  I'm going to follow your program for the rest of the year too!!!!  I'm going for 8 weeks and I should really see some growth.  I made a promise to myself, not to neglect my hair while in twist.  Also I've started exercising more and having my hair twisted up will help me to get right in the gym.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 14, 2008)

gelati said:


> Thanks...for all the valuable information!!!! I would love for you to start a challenge!!!! I'm going to follow your program for the rest of the year too!!!! I'm going for 8 weeks and I should really see some growth. I made a promise to myself, not to neglect my hair while in twist. Also I've started exercising more and having my hair twisted up will help me to get right in the gym.


 
You're quite welcomed Gelati. Oh and by the way, just a friendly reminder, co-washing causes build-up and may cause problems when you're ready to remove the braids so try not to do it too often, okay?


----------



## LayneJ (Mar 15, 2008)

sweetpeadst said:


> *My fall is from www.hairsisters.com and it is the Original Instant Weave HZ-7029 *
> 
> *I just braided my hair underneath left a little bit very little bit about an inch or half inch around the edges and used some brown gel (ampro since I am cw) and then tied it down with a scarf and took it off when I finished my make up!*
> 
> *Thanks for all the comments!*


 
You did an awesome job blending, because I was thinking it was a lace front wig. 

The style flatters you, too!


----------



## ImFree27 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm in from now until the end of the year. i want Bsl or close to it by december, so im wear cornrows under neat and take them out everyweek and wash and cond.  this will be a great protective style.  i'm currently at shoulder length on my way to bra strap


----------



## ImFree27 (Mar 16, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> Does anyone have tips on blending for naturals? I love the curly falls (especially Latosha by Outre) but I'm having a hard time figuring out how to blend my natural hair with the fall hair and not looking ridiculous  I'm mostly just wearing my hair slicked back/wig on top and with a headband to cover up the 'bump'
> 
> I'm sick of headbands to say the least.....any tips?


 
I'm natural and I just braid my hair underneat and wear a bonnet and just put the wig on and just push it back a little so u can see the band of my hair not my hair totally and use bobby pins to poisition the bangs or i just wear a scarf to the front, its hard to blend your natural hair.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 16, 2008)

shatarip said:


> I'm in from now until the end of the year. i want Bsl or close to it by december, so im wear cornrows under neat and take them out everyweek and wash and cond. this will be a great protective style. i'm currently at shoulder length on my way to bra strap


 
Welcome Shatarip!

 Look at you sharing 'wig wisdom' right at the gate!

Happy hair growing!
Curli


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Mar 16, 2008)

sweetpeadst said:


> *My fall is from www.hairsisters.com and it is the Original Instant Weave HZ-7029 *
> 
> *I just braided my hair underneath left a little bit very little bit about an inch or half inch around the edges and used some brown gel (ampro since I am cw) and then tied it down with a scarf and took it off when I finished my make up!*
> 
> *Thanks for all the comments!*



That wig looks HOT on you!   I LOVE curly wigs best because they look so natural.  I wish I could get my natural hair to blend so I wouldn't have to wear a black headband with my IWs. 

BTW: what does CW mean (condish wash?)


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Mar 16, 2008)

Caramela said:


> I wore a 1/2 wig (the lazy way, with a headband) today to church. I cannot get over how easy it is. It's like the best thing ever for someone who doesn't like to style their hair but likes to look like they've styled their hair  I came home and put a deep conditioner in my hair (cholesterol souped up with olive oil and lavender oil )



I'm getting bored with my one wig style (curly).  Maybe I need to go wig shopping again and look for a change?  (highlights, longer length, etc)


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Mar 16, 2008)

SouthernJewel said:


> [URL=http://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scratbr3.jpg]
> 
> 
> [/URL]



What fall are you wearing here?  I love it.


----------



## gelati (Mar 16, 2008)

Aggie said:


> You're quite welcomed Gelati. Oh and by the way, just a friendly reminder, *co-washing causes build-up and may cause problems when you're ready to remove the braids so try not to do it too often, okay?*


 
Thanks, I sure will.  I'm not going to do too many co-washes because I hate carrying around wet kinky twist.   So,I'm going to wash my hair once a week and co-wash every other wash.  I was up late last night making up my hair plan in my calender.  Thanks again for the great hair protective plan!!!!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Mar 16, 2008)

mshottienelson said:


> A lot of good tips! Too bad I don't know how to sew or French braid!  Heres a pic of me in my new HH wig!


 

*Mshottie, I have a similar look in darkest brown with a few burgundy streaks. You look nice in yours.*


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 17, 2008)

gelati said:


> Thanks...this is a good idea!!!! I'm going to get some spray bottles and fill them up with all kind of conditioners and water. I'm still going to try to deep condition with diluted conditioner and see how that works.


 
I do a cowash twice a week and a shampoo once a week.  I clarify once a month.  My hair feels so good after a cowash!  Good luck girl!

**TIP**
I have had a problem with finding something to wear under my wigs and falls.  I tried wearing a wig cap but it makes me cringe to think of that on my hair!  A shower cap bothered me to no end. lol  All I heard was crunch crunch all day!   While looking for a new full cap quick weave I ran across children sized satin caps.  The fit was perfect!  If I want to wear a fall or a wig.  It fits just like a wig cap.  So if you have been looking for something to wear under your wigs or falls try this.  Just wanted to share.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 17, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> I do a cowash twice a week and a shampoo once a week. I clarify once a month. My hair feels so good after a cowash! Good luck girl!
> 
> **TIP**
> I have had a problem with finding something to wear under my wigs and falls. I tried wearing a wig cap but it makes me cringe to think of that on my hair! A shower cap bothered me to no end. lol All I heard was crunch crunch all day!  While looking for a new full cap quick weave *I ran across children sized satin caps.* The fit was perfect! If I want to wear a fall or a wig. It fits just like a wig cap. So if you have been looking for something to wear under your wigs or falls try this. Just wanted to share.


 
Wow motherx2esq,

This sounds prefect - I really have gone back and forth about what to wear underneath my wigs.

I like to baggie, but I need something to hold everything down without the crunch sound.

I'm going to go looking for one after work today! 

Thanks!


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 17, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Wow motherx2esq,
> 
> This sounds prefect - I really have gone back and forth about what to wear underneath my wigs.
> 
> ...


 
You're welcome.  If it is to small I would even try the adult size one.  I have not had a problem with it slipping off either.  Good luck I hope it works for you!


----------



## gelati (Mar 17, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> I do a cowash twice a week and a shampoo once a week. I clarify once a month. My hair feels so good after a cowash! Good luck girl!
> 
> **TIP**
> I have had a problem with finding something to wear under my wigs and falls. I tried wearing a wig cap but it makes me cringe to think of that on my hair! A shower cap bothered me to no end. lol All I heard was crunch crunch all day!  While looking for a new full cap quick weave I ran across *children sized satin caps*. The fit was perfect! If I want to wear a fall or a wig. It fits just like a wig cap. So if you have been looking for something to wear under your wigs or falls try this. Just wanted to share.


 
Thanks so much!!!!  This is a great idea!!!!  Mother2esq, you just gave me a great idea for when I wear hats to the gym.  I can wear one of these under my hat and no one will ever see the satin cap.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## kimistry (Mar 17, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> I do a cowash twice a week and a shampoo once a week. I clarify once a month. My hair feels so good after a cowash! Good luck girl!
> 
> **TIP**
> I have had a problem with finding something to wear under my wigs and falls. I tried wearing a wig cap but it makes me cringe to think of that on my hair! A shower cap bothered me to no end. lol All I heard was crunch crunch all day!  While looking for a new full cap quick weave I ran across children sized satin caps. The fit was perfect! If I want to wear a fall or a wig. It fits just like a wig cap. So if you have been looking for something to wear under your wigs or falls try this. Just wanted to share.


 

OK, Motherx2, you need to tell me where you found these?  Was it a BSS in the area?  I was just looking for satin caps but haven't run across any child size ones.  HELP!


I've been trying to follow the thread but I have some catching up to do.  My latest wig is in my avatar pic...half wig with human hair.  It's my first human hair wig and I love it!  I had it cut in layers and I love being able flat iron or curl it.  I have to shop for more.  I'm especially loving being able to work out w/o caring about styling my own hair.


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 17, 2008)

kimistry said:


> OK, Motherx2, you need to tell me where you found these?  Was it a BSS in the area?  I was just looking for satin caps but haven't run across any child size ones.  HELP!
> 
> 
> I've been trying to follow the thread but I have some catching up to do.  My latest wig is in my avatar pic...half wig with human hair.  It's my first human hair wig and I love it!  I had it cut in layers and I love being able flat iron or curl it.  I have to shop for more.  I'm especially loving being able to work out w/o caring about styling my own hair.



I am not sure where you live in the city Kim but the BSS I go to in the city is on Chicago at Telegraph.  It's in the plaza, I forget the name, with Kroger and Bally's.  The name of it is All Stars.  Or if you will be at the next meeting I will bring you a couple!  BTW  I love that fall!


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 18, 2008)

O man! I have pictures of my most recent wigs on my digi, I have to upload them.


I went out of town recently to the Nordstrom Make up fashion show, wore one of my wigs and got compliments. 

My bf rather I not wear wigs, but he complimented the three he has seen.



He prefers my fro so he can sniff it and play in it, but he understands, I have hair goals.
I will post pics soon.


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 18, 2008)

Kimistry

Your half wig looks nice, very natural.


----------



## kimistry (Mar 18, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> I am not sure where you live in the city Kim but the BSS I go to in the city is on Chicago at Telegraph. It's in the plaza, I forget the name, with Kroger and Bally's. The name of it is All Stars. Or if you will be at the next meeting I will bring you a couple! BTW I love that fall!


 
Thanks Motherx2!  I go to the Charter One in that Kroger sometimes.  I'll go to that BSS this weekend and get some.  I do plan to be at the next meetup though.  Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## kimistry (Mar 18, 2008)

cmesweet said:


> Kimistry
> 
> Your half wig looks nice, very natural.


 
Thanks Cmesweet!  I'm crackin' up at your location.  It might be a little far for you, but we're having a Detroit meetup soon.  Here's the info...

Information regarding the Spring Meet Up here:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=204673


*Please RSVP in the following poll thread by April 21, 2008.*

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=211423


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 18, 2008)

cmesweet said:


> Kimistry
> 
> Your half wig *looks nice, very natural*.


 

Just stopped in to keep up with the whos and whats...


----------



## kimistry (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks Christa!


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 18, 2008)

^
You're welcome.


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 18, 2008)

kimistry said:


> Thanks Cmesweet! I'm crackin' up at your location. It might be a little far for you, but we're having a Detroit meetup soon. Here's the info...
> 
> Information regarding the Spring Meet Up here:
> 
> ...


 

Well with gas prices it might be a problem.

I won't be able to come to the one in April. I'll make sure to keep in contact with you, in case you have a summer gathering.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Lovely Divas!


I have updated my wig section in fotki if anyone wants to take a peek.  I bought an Omega part 1/2 wig 3 months ago and just broke ot out this morning.  Me likey mucho.

I gave it a trim, the hair reminds me of the hair on the new Old Navy commercial.  I think after another trim in the back it will be perfect for Easter.


Here's the link:

http://public.fotki.com/SelfStyled/2007/2008/half-wigs/


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 19, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Hi Lovely Divas!
> 
> 
> I have updated my wig section in fotki if anyone wants to take a peek. I bought an Omega part 1/2 wig 3 months ago and just broke ot out this morning. Me likey mucho.
> ...


 
Why are you trying to get me to spend money I do not have!  I want one.  That looks good!


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 19, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> Why are you trying to get me to spend money I do not have! I want one. That looks good!


 
erplexed .......it was only 29.95 at Hairsisters that's not too bad compared to some.  I have a good friend that says...."you should invest in yourself".  Whenever I make a purchase that I know shouldn't -----I hear those words........


----------



## kimistry (Mar 19, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Hi Lovely Divas!
> 
> 
> I have updated my wig section in fotki if anyone wants to take a peek. I bought an Omega part 1/2 wig 3 months ago and just broke ot out this morning. Me likey mucho.
> ...


 
Lookin' good Girl!  I like how you've played around with the Omega wig.


----------



## LayneJ (Mar 19, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Hi Lovely Divas!
> 
> 
> I have updated my wig section in fotki if anyone wants to take a peek. I bought an Omega part 1/2 wig 3 months ago and just broke ot out this morning. Me likey mucho.
> ...


 
Wow, it looks really natural on you! 

I'm wondering if it would work for me, since I'm natural....:scratchch


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 19, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Hi Lovely Divas!
> 
> 
> I have updated my wig section in fotki if anyone wants to take a peek. I bought an Omega part 1/2 wig 3 months ago and just broke ot out this morning. Me likey mucho.
> ...


 
Hi SelfStyled!

Your wigs look great! 

Have a question about your hair dryer - could you give me the brand/model info?

I'm looking for something new.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 20, 2008)

Minny said:


> Wow, it looks really natural on you!
> 
> I'm wondering if it would work for me, since I'm natural....:scratchch


 
I think it could work but you would have to either rollerset or flat iron the little leave out section to get it work.  Also the New Hair line wigs at Especially Yours come in yaki.  The Omega is a little silky.  HTH.




Thanks everyone for the nice words.  It made may day


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 20, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi SelfStyled!
> 
> Your wigs look great!
> 
> ...


 

I ADORE my bonnett dryer.  I got it at Sally's like 5 years ago.  The brand is Ion and I no longer have the model#.  I just googled Ion soft bonnet dryer and did not see mine.  I checked Sally's website and did not see it.  I think I have seen it in the store at Sally's though recently. I am panicking a little bit because I would be lost if I could not replace this dryer.  Let me know if you can find it.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 20, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> I ADORE my bonnett dryer. I got it at Sally's like 5 years ago. The brand is Ion and I no longer have the model#. I just googled Ion soft bonnet dryer and did not see mine. I checked Sally's website and did not see it. *I think I have seen it in the store at Sally's though recently. *I am panicking a little bit because I would be lost if I could not replace this dryer. Let me know if you can find it.


 
Thanks SelfStyled!

 I may have to go shopping after work today!

Curli


----------



## Caramela (Mar 20, 2008)

Hairsisters.com is having a 1/2 off sale on their 1/2 wigs!!!!! I can't believe it!!! Go for it!


----------



## LayneJ (Mar 20, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> *I think it could work but you would have to either rollerset or flat iron the little leave out section to get it work. Also the New Hair line wigs at Especially Yours come in yaki. The Omega is a little silky. HTH.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's a good idea, thanks! My hair comes out reasonably straight with rollersets/carusos. 




And thanks for the info, Caramela. I'm going to go look around, now.


----------



## deola (Mar 20, 2008)

Subscribing.......Will come back to read later


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Mar 20, 2008)

*First time bought a human hair wig. BEVERLY JOHNSON #2856 from HAIRSISTERS. Not bad, I am not uncomfortable with it because it's short for warmer weather ...the hair does not touch my skin. So cute too. Mistake I made was to do the alkaline wash with vinegar water{always do this for my synthetics} so lost the hard curls at the top-forgot it was not synthetic. Still it has a soft curl now..kind of soft spikeiness. I'll take it to the salon to have it hard curled in time.*
*The Wig Challenge is the best; didn't even realize my stretch has been 9 weeks so far, love my natural crimped new growth!*


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok first and foremost, I just read the last 15 pages and I just wanted to say that everyone that posted a wig looks Fabulous in it. 

I am now 13 weeks post and on a 6 month relaxer stretch (June 7th). I will be taking a break from my wigs due to I just had kinky twists installed a couple days ago. I plan to leave them in until May 24th and rest my hair for 2 weeks. I can't wait to get my relaxer then get back to wearing my wigs.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 24, 2008)

I think I want to buy some short (think rihanna bob) length wigs for this SPRING! 

I feel like a change, and when I do wear my APL hair out for the first time...everyone will be like     !


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 24, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> I think I want to buy some short (think rihanna bob) length wigs for this SPRING!
> 
> I feel like a change, and when I do wear my APL hair out for the first time...everyone will be like     !


This is so OT, but what ever happened to the actress in your avi?? She was hot, and then a hot mess for a minute...I hope she's doing well....I can't think of her name....


----------



## Caramela (Mar 24, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> I'm getting bored with my one wig style (curly).  Maybe I need to go wig shopping again and look for a change?  (highlights, longer length, etc)



Go for it. Personally, I've never tried the highlights, but I'm sure it could work!


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok,

I get the  eye make up for that one wig...Umm I don't plan on wearing it until a couple of weeks from now.

I have't  linked a picture in here but here it goes.

I purchased this phonypony

http://www.public.fotki.com/jonesrey/wigs-and-weaves/swingphonypony.html

I then put it in and pinned it because I am natural, to make it blend more

http://www.public.fotki.com/jonesrey/wigs-and-weaves/swingphonypony3.html

Here is a wig I purchased last year, way before the challenge. I wear this to the club,instead of having my fro to keep shrinking while I danced

http://www.public.fotki.com/jonesrey/wigs-and-weaves/amberrenee2.html


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 24, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> This is so OT, but what ever happened to the actress in your avi?? She was hot, and then a hot mess for a minute...I hope she's doing well....I can't think of her name....


 
Hi AtlantaJJ,

My avi is the actress Lisa Nicole Carson from Ally McBeal (roommate), ER (black doctor's baby mamma) and Love Jones (Nia's best friend) fame. I'm not sure what happen to her, but she had great hair, too bad she disappeared!

I hope she did not start making 'other' (cough ....porn) types of movies!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 24, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi AtlantaJJ,
> 
> My avi is the actress Lisa Nicole Carson from Ally McBeal (roommate), ER (black doctor's baby mamma) and Love Jones (Nia's best friend) fame. I'm not sure what happen to her, but she had great hair, too bad she disappeared!
> 
> I hope she did not start making 'other' (cough ....porn) types of movies!


LOL I hope not as well !! I remember her in Devil in a Blue Dress with Denzel Washington... She had a small but hot role in that movie!  They killed her early in the movie...


----------



## MJ (Mar 24, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi AtlantaJJ,
> 
> My avi is the actress Lisa Nicole Carson from Ally McBeal (roommate), ER (black doctor's baby mamma) and Love Jones (Nia's best friend) fame. I'm not sure what happen to her, but she had great hair, too bad she disappeared!
> 
> I hope she did not start making 'other' (cough ....porn) types of movies!



I got this from Wikipedia



> Lisa Nicole Carson (born July 12, 1969) is an American actress.
> 
> Carson was born in Brooklyn, New York and spent her adolescence in Gainesville, Florida, attending F. W. Buchholz High School and graduating in June, 1987. Carson was noted for her talented singing voice, which contributed largely to her placing as a runner-up in the 1986 America's Junior Miss scholarship/talent pageant for the state of Florida. After she graduated high school, she moved back to New York to pursue a career as an actress, where she began her career by appearing in a number of 'After School Specials' and Home Box Office made short films.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 24, 2008)

Ladies,

Help me to decide.

After waiting 4 long months I have an upcoming appointment with Reniece the Weave Specialist. Her prices are slightly high but worth every single penny. My appointment is scheduled in two weeks.

I was in the BSS store today and found this FABOULUS Remy Goddess wig priced at $300.00. After I purchase my weave and pay Renice to do my hair it will surly be over $300.00. Keep in mind I typically wear my weaves approx. 3-4 months (depending on my upkeep)..... but this $300.00 Remy Wig will last forever. I can cut it, dye, curl it and still be able to wash and maintain my hair underneath.

What would be the better "investment"? $300+ getting my weave put in by Reneice or $300.00 on a wig that I will have 4eva???


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 24, 2008)

Charlotte said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Help me to decide.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Charlotte,

I've only heard GREAT things about Renice's services! She are cares about the health and growth of her clients real hair.

This is a hard decision.

Is this remy wig really worth $300 dollars? Are you sure it will last forever?
Maybe you could find a cheaper remy wig and still get your hair done by Renice. The cheaper wig would gives you another option when you take out your weave. 

I know you could buy a stock lacefront wig for less money.


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, CurlDiva!  I will certaintly look into that.

Do you know the advantages/disadvantages of synthetic vs. human hair wigs?

I know for synthetic I love the fact that when I wash my wigs the curls just naturally snap back as it dries.


----------



## metro_qt (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey!!!
That's the wig (the Lucy in Human Hair) that i'm wearing in my avatar.
You can see my own hair out, around my eyes and chin, and the rest of the hair is the 3/4 wig. I love it!
I just wish it wasn't so expensive in cdn dollars, or i'd get another.......





princessnad said:


> I am new to this wig thing so I ordered this thing called New Hair.
> 
> http://www.especiallyyours.com/dept.asp?did=178&cid=1&mscssid=&adsrc=CLPY
> 
> ...


----------



## divinefavor (Mar 26, 2008)

Good Morning All!

I'm still doing the wig challenge and it's been great!  Although this week, I am taking a break.  The long synthetic wig I had started this challenge out with started to get very tangled and isn't looking too great.  I'm now on a search for a human hair wig similar to the long synthetic.  The Sunday before last I bought a shorter wig that is two colors (#4 and #30) and I really like it.  Next week I may rock that one again.

If anyone can tell me where to go for a nice inexpensive long (APL or BSL) human hair wig, it's greatly appreciated.

I've attached a picture of the short wig.  Please excuse the puffy face, it was very early in the morning!  I don't think you're able to see the color though in this pic.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 26, 2008)

divinefavor said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> I'm still doing the wig challenge and it's been great! Although this week, I am taking a break. The long synthetic wig I had started this challenge out with started to get very tangled and isn't looking too great. I'm now on a search for a human hair wig similar to the long synthetic. The Sunday before last I bought a shorter wig that is two colors (#4 and #30) and I really like it. Next week I may rock that one again.
> 
> ...


 
That is a really cute wig.  It looks realistic.  Is that Oakland girl by Freetress?


----------



## divinefavor (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks girl!

It's an Enstyle wig and the style is called Jennifer.  I love the texture of it as well.  The tag said that it's 100% Kanekalon and/or Toyokalon Fiber.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 26, 2008)

divinefavor said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> I'm still doing the wig challenge and it's been great! Although this week, I am taking a break. *The long synthetic wig I had started this challenge out with started to get very tangled and isn't looking too great.* I'm now on a search for a human hair wig similar to the long synthetic. The Sunday before last I bought a shorter wig that is two colors (#4 and #30) and I really like it. Next week I may rock that one again.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Divinefavor,

You're looking great in that new wig!

Have you tried using fabric softner on your synthetic wig? Wash and then let it soak in 1 part fabric softner/2 part water, rinse and air dry. It really does help to restore the hair fibers.

Good luck, Curli


----------



## MJ (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm still going strong with this challenge . I think this is month seven or eight, and I plan on continuing through December (at least).


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 26, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey Divinefavor,
> 
> You're looking great in that new wig!
> 
> ...


 

See how you learn something new every day! The next time I wash my wig, Im going to try this. 

Thanks Curli...even though you weren't talkin to me.  

I like your wig, Divine!


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 26, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey Divinefavor,
> 
> You're looking great in that new wig!
> 
> ...



WOW!  I did not know this!  I love this challenge!  Thanks CurliDiva!


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 27, 2008)

I learned this during my research on lacefront wigs. Apparently, some people are using fabric softner to coat the hair fiber for a restored look and feel.

I tried it on one wig that I was about to throw away and it worked like a CHARM!  And I used cheapy dollar-store brand softner to boot.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 27, 2008)

I also switched up my braid pattern for my cornrows. 

I'm only inches (1 1/2 to 2) from APL, and I noticed that my ends (with my cornrow ends going straight back) seemed more tangled. So I reverse directions and have all of my braids heading towards the front of my head. It looks funny, but my nape area is total protected from movement and pulling. My first attempt was not prefect but I think I've figured out how to make the front lay flatter for the next time.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 27, 2008)

I need to learn how to corn row or flat braid or something....I've been wraping my TWA and that works pretty good for now but I'm starting to get some length!!  Woo Hoo!!


----------



## divinefavor (Mar 28, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey Divinefavor,
> 
> You're looking great in that new wig!
> 
> ...



Thanks for that tip!!!  I will definitely try it out...do I need to use conditioner after washing a synthetic wig?

I washed the wig once, but didn't use fabric softener, I didn't use conditioner either.  It was still tangled.  I'm going try your way this weekend.


----------



## divinefavor (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Christa!



Christa438 said:


> See how you learn something new every day! The next time I wash my wig, Im going to try this.
> 
> Thanks Curli...even though you weren't talkin to me.
> 
> I like your wig, Divine!


----------



## cmesweet (Mar 28, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> I also switched up my braid pattern for my cornrows.
> 
> I'm only inches (1 1/2 to 2) from APL, and I noticed that my ends (with my cornrow ends going straight back) seemed more tangled. So I reverse directions and have all of my braids heading towards the front of my head. It looks funny, but my nape area is total protected from movement and pulling. My first attempt was not prefect but I think I've figured out how to make the front lay flatter for the next time.


 

O I never thought bout that. For me I just make 4 french braids. My wigs seem to lay flater than if I was to make 2.


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 28, 2008)

divinefavor said:


> Thanks for that tip!!! I will definitely try it out...do I need to use conditioner after washing a synthetic wig?
> 
> I washed the wig once, but didn't use fabric softener, I didn't use conditioner either. It was still tangled. I'm going try your way this weekend.


 
I'd like to know this as well.  Give up the goods Curlidiva!  What is the entire process?


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 28, 2008)

cmesweet said:


> O I never thought bout that. *For me I just make 4 french braids.* My wigs seem to lay flater than if I was to make 2.


 
I used to make 2 french braids, but they got too bulky on the sides and my wig would lay fun.erplexed  I have nails tips now, so I'm trying to find a easy way to braid w/o my short nails.


----------



## Caramela (Mar 28, 2008)

I make 2 Color Purple plaits (think Celie & Nettie) and just bobby pin them from side to side. It lays very flat.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 28, 2008)

divinefavor said:


> Thanks for that tip!!! I will definitely try it out...do I need to use conditioner after washing a synthetic wig?
> 
> I washed the wig once, but didn't use fabric softener, I didn't use conditioner either. It was still tangled. I'm going try your way this weekend.


 
Hi Divinefavor,

Does your wig have curly or straight hair?

If it is straight, then you should detangle it before washing. I use a dollar-store vent brush - starting at the ends working my way to the roots.

If it is curly, try to only finger detangle. Brushing your curls may cause them to lose its shape forever. To wash:


Fill basin with warm water and shampoo (just a few squirts). I swish the water around to make sure the shampoo is diluted evenly.
Submerge the wig and let it soak. It up to you how long, but I normally let mine soak for 10-20 mins.
Gentle raise and lower the wig into the shampoo water (I never scrub the wig or the hair) and then rinse, rinse, rinse & rinse.
Fill basin with 1 part fabric softener and 2 part warm water (enough to cover the entire wig) and let it soak for 5-10 mins. 
Gentle raise and lower the wig in the same matter into the softener water. You should notice that the hair looks smooth and silkier. Rinse (I make sure the wig cap is rinsed well since this will touch my scalp) *I don't add any conditioners or other products to the wig.*
I hang my wig on my showerhead to drip dry. Don't try to comb/brush the WET wig. Let it DRY completely before you try to style it.
Once dried, I usually just give it a quick shake for the hair to fall perfectly. This is the ONLY time when I may add a tiny amount of product for shine.

Hope this helps!

p.s. also consider that you may need to trim the ends slightly if they are rough/tangled because of contact stress from your clothing.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 28, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> I'd like to know this as well. *Give up the goods Curlidiva!* What is the entire process?


 
Yes mama!

*Motherx2esq,* I'm still trying to find that kid-size silk sleep bonnet. I may need you to send me one. Are you willing?


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm going to try the fabric softener on one of my curly falls.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 28, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Yes mama!
> 
> *Motherx2esq,* I'm still trying to find that kid-size silk sleep bonnet. I may need you to send me one. Are you willing?


 
It's not a bonnet. lol  But I will send you a couple girl!  No problem.  Here is a link of what they look like.  http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/kispcapbl.html


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 28, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> It's not a bonnet. lol But I will send you a couple girl! No problem. Here is a link of what they look like. http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/kispcapbl.html


 

Ok... I've been searching for the wrong thing  I'll try again this weekend!

Thnx


----------



## divinefavor (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you for this explanation!!!  I'm going to try this tonight or tomorrow!







CurliDiva said:


> Hi Divinefavor,
> 
> Does your wig have curly or straight hair?
> 
> ...


----------



## katote (Mar 28, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> I think I want to buy some short (think rihanna bob) length wigs for this SPRING!
> 
> I feel like a change, and when I do wear my APL hair out for the first time...everyone will be like     !


 

I am thinking about copying a Rihanna style too! I have not seen anything in my local BSS. I may try to find one online. If anyone sees anything close please let me know.


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 28, 2008)

katote said:


> I am thinking about copying a Rihanna style too! I have not seen anything in my local BSS. I may try to find one online. If anyone sees anything close please let me know.


 
Hi katote,

I am thinking about cutting a wig into the Rihanna style because I can't find anything that has that edgey (sp.) and full look. Most of the shorter wigs I've seen so fat look too tame. erplexed

CD


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 28, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi katote,
> 
> I am thinking about cutting a wig into the Rihanna style because I can't find anything that has that edgey (sp.) and full look. Most of the shorter wigs I've seen so fat look too tame. erplexed
> 
> CD



Have you ladies thought about making your own?  I still would like to make me a fall out of Remi Velvet.  I love that hair!


----------



## katote (Mar 29, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> Have you ladies thought about making your own? I still would like to make me a fall out of Remi Velvet. I love that hair!


 
I tried making a stocking cap weave last week.  It came out okay, but not hot like I wanted it.


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 29, 2008)

katote said:


> I tried making a stocking cap weave last week. It came out okay, but not hot like I wanted it.


 
I say keep working at it and you'll get it!  I am going to buy some on sale hair and keep working until I get it right for that Remi!


----------



## divinefavor (Mar 29, 2008)

I have some Outre Velvet Remy Hair that I had from a sew in that I had back in Sept.  I wish I could use that to make my own wig.


----------



## MidBackCrisis (Mar 29, 2008)

*Hey ladies, I just updated my Fotki with pics and other random things. If u want to take a look, the link is below.  The pw is in my profile*

http://members.fotki.com/MoreHair/


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 29, 2008)

divinefavor said:


> I have some Outre Velvet Remy Hair that I had from a sew in that I had back in Sept.  I wish I could use that to make my own wig.



I love that hair!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Mar 29, 2008)

*10 week stretch, first time ever..WOOWHOOO!!!!!!! Wig challenge and patient root detangling work to thank. I had my re-touch today with a patient stylist who refused my shower comb, used the small tooth comb with gentle usage then she relaxed my roots. She did not suggest a trim to my ends at all, no need, uneven but un-split.*
*Funny thing happened..I bought my long wig for bang trimming--it was killing my eyes. I pulled out my wig after she wrapped my hair so gently...the salon became so quiet as she placed my wig cap and wig on my head, then trimmed the wig bangs. I wanted to laugh so badly as the other patrons stared as though they were saying.."She has hair yet she wears a wig?!". I'm hoping I become an example of the protective usage of wigs!!*


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Mar 30, 2008)

Does anyone here have a daytime wig (more conservative) and a weekend/nighttime/travel/sex kitten wig?  I need the latter.   I've got my eye on the Emily, Lucy and other wigs mentioned.


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 30, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> Does anyone here have a daytime wig (more conservative) and a weekend/nighttime/travel/sex kitten wig?  I need the latter.   I've got my eye on the Emily, Lucy and other wigs mentioned.



Girl yes!  I have a work wig, short and conservative.  I have a hangout with the girls wig, longer.  I have a go out to the bar wig, big curls.  Also the PTA meeting wig!   Then there is the date wig! lol    I have wig or fall for every event!


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 30, 2008)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *10 week stretch, first time ever..WOOWHOOO!!!!!!! Wig challenge and patient root detangling work to thank. I had my re-touch today with a patient stylist who refused my shower comb, used the small tooth comb with gentle usage then she relaxed my roots. She did not suggest a trim to my ends at all, no need, uneven but un-split.*
> *Funny thing happened..I bought my long wig for bang trimming--it was killing my eyes. I pulled out my wig after she wrapped my hair so gently...the salon became so quiet as she placed my wig cap and wig on my head, then trimmed the wig bangs. I wanted to laugh so badly as the other patrons stared as though they were saying.."She has hair yet she wears a wig?!". I'm hoping I become an example of the protective usage of wigs!!*[/quote]
> 
> Hi BrooklynSouth,
> ...


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 30, 2008)

BrooklynSouth said:


> ...Funny thing happened..I bought my long wig for bang trimming--it was killing my eyes. I pulled out my wig after she wrapped my hair so gently...the salon became so quiet as she placed my wig cap and wig on my head, then trimmed the wig bangs. I wanted to laugh so badly as the other patrons stared as though they were saying.."She _has _hair yet she wears a wig?!". *I'm hoping I become an example of the protective usage of wigs!!*


 
Yes! 
Glued in weaves definitely took my hair out inh the past, sewn in weave still caused breakage too, even braids caused me breakage (it's funny cause it's MY hair and I should've opened my eyes sooner but my mama pointed that out to me): apparently, my hair hates added hair pulling on it ...and Im glad about choosing wigs as MY protective style. Plus you can buy them in colors and highlights that may not be safe for your real hair. It's so easy for me to wash and condition my real hair anytime I want to. I keep my real hair platted/braided or twisted underneath the wig. My hair is growing so well with this protective style.


----------



## Christa438 (Mar 30, 2008)

**The other day my friend came to get me and my lil girl to go to an appointment. He called me to ask if i was ready and I told him I was pretty much ready, I told him I just had to put on my daughter's shoes and that I just needed to put on my hair (I meant my wig)... Yeah, he started making fun of me and laughing and I was just like . He said he thought I was going to say I need to put on my makeup, shirt, pants or something like that.


----------



## Mama Cita (Mar 31, 2008)

I got both of my lacefront wigs, they are so beautiful but I am a little nervous about the application process.  I am on convelesent leave after my surgery so I guess I will try to apply one of them after I begin to feel better....I'll post the pics as soon as I get it on....I am so excited, I just want to keep my hair braided and conditioned and forget about it for 2-3 weeks at a time so I can let it grow.....we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 31, 2008)

Has anyone tried to dye  human hair wigs?

How did you do it?

What were the results?


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm not in this challenge but I am a transitioner who is wearing a wig today . and I love it!


----------



## MidBackCrisis (Mar 31, 2008)

Mama Cita said:


> I got both of my lacefront wigs, they are so beautiful but I am a little nervous about the application process.  I am on convelesent leave after my surgery so I guess I will try to apply one of them after I begin to feel better....I'll post the pics as soon as I get it on....I am so excited, I just want to keep my hair braided and conditioned and forget about it for 2-3 weeks at a time so I can let it grow.....we'll see how that goes.



Hi mamacita! *waving in excitement* for 2 yrs now I have been interested in getting a lacefront wig but never gathered up enough money for one.  I can't wait to see ur pictures but  in the meantime, I would like to know where u got ur wigs from. I have seen a lot of nice wigs. One website in particular is called Zarawigs.com. I have been drooling over a certain wig for about a yr now but its a little pricey.


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 31, 2008)

I want a lace front but I do not see me paying $400 to $500 for one.  Maybe I will get one next year!


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 31, 2008)

Question ladies....

I went out this weekend and my NEW wig smells like smoke.  I hate it!  Yuck!  Should I wash?  It's only been worn once.  How do you ladies rid your wigs and falls of the club smells?


----------



## Caramela (Mar 31, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> Question ladies....
> 
> I went out this weekend and my NEW wig smells like smoke.  I hate it!  Yuck!  Should I wash?  It's only been worn once.  How do you ladies rid your wigs and falls of the club smells?



Oh no! I don't know but my intial thought would be Frebreeze... but I don't know if that works. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 31, 2008)

Caramela said:


> Oh no! I don't know but my intial thought would be Frebreeze... but I don't know if that works. Maybe someone else can chime in.



Ha ha, that is funny because I tried that last night and this morning it still smelled. 

Bumping......


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 31, 2008)

Caramela said:


> Oh no! I don't know but my intial thought would be *Frebreeze*... but I don't know if that works. Maybe someone else can chime in.


 
If it still smell after Frebreeze, then you probably will need to wash and let it soak to get the smell out! erplexed


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 31, 2008)

Charlotte said:


> *Has anyone tried to dye human hair wigs*?
> 
> How did you do it?
> 
> What were the results?


 
I haven't try but this sounds interesting. Charlotte, please keep us posted if you decide to give it a try!


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 31, 2008)

Christa438 said:


> **The other day my friend came to get me and my lil girl to go to an appointment. He called me to ask if i was ready and I told him I was pretty much ready, I told him I just had to put on my daughter's shoes and that *I just needed to put on my hair (I meant my wig)*... Yeah, he started making fun of me and laughing and I was just like . He said he thought I was going to say I need to put on my makeup, shirt, pants or something like that.


 
Christa, girl I love your honesty! 

I'm sure putting on your 'hair' takes way less time than doing your makeup, so he should feel lucky.


----------



## sweetpeadst (Mar 31, 2008)

I have bought two half wigs but they are getting kinda matted very quickly I just bought one on saturday and it is already tangled up. I is synthetic but what do I do to help this from hppening? My real hair is to thick (new growth galore) to not wear them!


----------



## motherx2esq (Apr 1, 2008)

CD, you are the TRUTH!  I washed and soaked a wig I was about to throw out with fabric softner and it came back to life!  Curls everything!  I wish I would have taken before and after photos.  I started washig all my old wigs!  And they were all full of bounce and shine!


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 2, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> CD, you are the TRUTH! *I washed and soaked a wig I was about to throw out with fabric softner and it came back to life! Curls everything!* I wish I would have taken before and after photos. I started washig all my old wigs! And they were all full of bounce and shine!


 
I'm glad!  This will save my WIG sistas some money!  


 Ladies, please try this before throwing away your older wigs!


----------



## NIMOLU (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello I'm new to the forum. I love it! So much great information. Can I still be included in the wig challenge. I've been wearing my wig for  two weeks now and i like it alot. My only concern is the edges getting thinned out. Can someone please help me with this. I wear the wig on top of my hair while my hair is in cornrows. I didn't like the wig cap because the material I thought was to harsh on my hair. Thank you so much for your response.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 2, 2008)

NIMOLU said:


> Hello I'm new to the forum. I love it! So much great information. Can I still be included in the wig challenge. I've been wearing my wig for two weeks now and i like it alot. My only concern is the edges getting thinned out. Can someone please help me with this. I wear the wig on top of my hair while my hair is in cornrows. I didn't like the wig cap because the material I thought was to harsh on my hair. Thank you so much for your response.


 
Welcome NIMOLU!

It is not too late to join! I luv the WIG CHALLENGE - it is by far the EASIEST challenge to stick with and look great while doing so!

Are you using the attachment combs to secure your wig? 

If so, make sure that your edges stay well lubed up to not cause damage or pulling. Some remove the combs and just use bobby pins to secure. And some folks are using a silk scraf or bonnet instead of a wig cap. 

I know the thread is *LONG*, but there is a well of tips thru out along with the orginal 2007 wig challenge thread.

Good luck, Curli Diva


----------



## Christa438 (Apr 2, 2008)

> [CurliDiva]Christa... I'm sure putting on your 'hair' takes way less time than doing your makeup, so he should feel lucky


He lucky I have a wig, if I tried to go out that door with my real hair lookin a ham, he'd look at me like Im crazy and tell me "You betta..." lol. 



motherx2esq said:


> CD, you are the TRUTH! I washed and soaked a wig I was about to throw out with fabric softner and it came back to life! Curls everything! I wish I would have taken before and after photos. I started washig all my old wigs! And they were all full of bounce and shine!


 
I was supposed to get me some last week but I forgot. I definitely am going to get some before Sunday because my wig is starting to look a bit kanky esp. at the ends. 

And Welcome, Nimolu!


----------



## metro_qt (Apr 2, 2008)

Caramela said:


> I make 2 Color Purple plaits (think Celie & Nettie) and just bobby pin them from side to side. It lays very flat.



Actually, that's what I do too.
I make two big plaits, or i'll section my head in 4 and tie the first two (top) plaits together, then make two lower pony tails and tie the top two into the bottom two.

lol. sounds confusing, but it isn't, and keeps my hair flat.


----------



## metro_qt (Apr 2, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> Does anyone here have a daytime wig (more conservative) and a weekend/nighttime/travel/sex kitten wig?  I need the latter.   I've got my eye on the Emily, Lucy and other wigs mentioned.



Lol, yeah, I have a weekend/nighttime/sex kitten wig...
but i've stopped saving it for the weekends... life's too short, I wear it everyday.
I love it!  

Here's a pic.
I found this wig in February at a Bss... When it wears out, i'm definitely getting another one.


----------



## divinefavor (Apr 2, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> CD, you are the TRUTH!  I washed and soaked a wig I was about to throw out with fabric softner and it came back to life!  Curls everything!  I wish I would have taken before and after photos.  I started washig all my old wigs!  And they were all full of bounce and shine!




This method worked for me as well!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 2, 2008)

metro_qt said:


> Lol, yeah, I have a weekend/nighttime/sex kitten wig...
> but i've stopped saving it for the weekends... life's too short, I wear it everyday.
> I love it!
> 
> ...


 
So pretty! You look cute and glamourous


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey ladies!
I think this may be the best place to post my question. I have never worn a wig before, and I would really like to try a half wig. My main concern is that I will damage the hair in the front. How do you ladies style your half wigs so they blend nicely, without damaging the front. Are there anyother styling options with these. What about a head band would that work. Also about the 3/4 wig anyone use these. Im so confused . Any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 2, 2008)

I love love love this wig! It looks great on you, very pretty!



metro_qt said:


> Lol, yeah, I have a weekend/nighttime/sex kitten wig...
> but i've stopped saving it for the weekends... life's too short, I wear it everyday.
> I love it!
> 
> ...


----------



## metro_qt (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks JetBlack and Jassy, this wig is great, and versatile, especially when i brush it out and untuck the hair from behind my ears.

My advice to everyone is scour the back of your local Bss' , you never know what wig treasures  you'll find. lol...


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Apr 2, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> *CD, you are the TRUTH! I washed and soaked a wig I was about to throw out with fabric softner and it came back to life! *Curls everything! I wish I would have taken before and after photos. I started washig all my old wigs! And they were all full of bounce and shine!


 
For sure!! The fabric softener in water has saved two of my favorites-a curly and a straight with highlights. The napes were a tangled mess, now much better..wearable again.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 2, 2008)

metro_qt said:


> Lol, yeah, I have a weekend/nighttime/sex kitten wig...
> but i've stopped saving it for the weekends... life's too short, I wear it everyday.
> I love it!
> 
> ...


 
Sexy look Metro_qt!    Your skin is also smooth & beautiful looking!


----------



## Caramela (Apr 3, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hey ladies!
> I think this may be the best place to post my question. I have never worn a wig before, and I would really like to try a half wig. My main concern is that I will damage the hair in the front. How do you ladies style your half wigs so they blend nicely, without damaging the front. Are there anyother styling options with these. What about a head band would that work. Also about the 3/4 wig anyone use these. Im so confused . Any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks



Sure you can! Once you've found a 1/2 wig that you like you can either smooth all of your hair back, put the half wig on about 2 inches back and then put a head band over it (I  call this the "lazy way" - but I've rocked it before and it's definetly cute! ) ... Or you can part your hair ear to ear and with the front part that is left out, you can use curlers over night (instead of a curling iron) to acheive curls, you could do a braid out on the front hair for the wavy styles .... but the straighter styles you might want to stay away from to avoid damage b/c most likely you'd have to flat iron. 
I only use 1/2 wigs once a week (on Sundays) so I will play with heat but since I c/o wash everyday, it's not like that little bit of heat is drying my hair out. 
HTH


----------



## metro_qt (Apr 3, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Sexy look Metro_qt!    Your skin is also smooth & beautiful looking!



Haha CurliDiva, Thank you!
My skin is only 'smooth' looking because of MAC makeup.. so thank you too MAC!! lol


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks so much Caramela! This really helped. I think I will go to the BSS today, and try it out. Thanks again.


Caramela said:


> Sure you can! Once you've found a 1/2 wig that you like you can either smooth all of your hair back, put the half wig on about 2 inches back and then put a head band over it (I call this the "lazy way" - but I've rocked it before and it's definetly cute! ) ... Or you can part your hair ear to ear and with the front part that is left out, you can use curlers over night (instead of a curling iron) to acheive curls, you could do a braid out on the front hair for the wavy styles .... but the straighter styles you might want to stay away from to avoid damage b/c most likely you'd have to flat iron.
> I only use 1/2 wigs once a week (on Sundays) so I will play with heat but since I c/o wash everyday, it's not like that little bit of heat is drying my hair out.
> HTH


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 3, 2008)

Jassy28 said:


> Hey ladies!
> I think this may be the best place to post my question. I have never worn a wig before, and* I would really like to try a half wig*. My main concern is that I will damage the hair in the front. How do you ladies style your half wigs so they blend nicely, without damaging the front. Are there anyother styling options with these. What about a head band would that work. Also about the 3/4 wig anyone use these. Im so confused . Any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


 
Hi Jassy,

I think you will be pleasantly *surprised *at how light and realistic looking a full or instant wig can look!  Blending, especially if the textures are extremely different is lot of work and strain on your hairline. 

As a natural, I just decided from the start to get full wigs to save my entire head of the stress of daily combing or styling.

Good luck, CD


----------



## Christa438 (Apr 3, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> So pretty! You look cute and glamourous


 

Hey Metro_qt
What she said!


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you CurlDiva, 
Maybe I will give the full wig a try, still a little scared . 
Can any one tell me what the difference between the half wig, full cap, and 3/4. I went to hairsisters.com, and these where the options under half wigs. I am assuming that the 3/4 comes higher up, be the instructions had you leave the same amount of hair out. erplexed I thought a full cap was like a full wig, guess Im wrong. While looking around I saw wigs with removable bangs, ones that could be used as a pony, even an instant lace front. Wow I had no idea all this was out there! I am  with all this wig stuff. Can anyone tell me what all this stuff is? TIA


CurliDiva said:


> Hi Jassy,
> 
> I think you will be pleasantly *surprised *at how light and realistic looking a full or instant wig can look!  Blending, especially if the textures are extremely different is lot of work and strain on your hairline.
> 
> ...


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 6, 2008)

can people still join this challenge....I plan on wigging it out for the month


----------



## annieup (Apr 6, 2008)

Is it too late to join this challenge? I've been wearing a lace front for about 8 weeks now and I'm loving the growth of my natural hair. Very low manipulation and I'm able to style and part my hair anywhere. I plan to continue w/ lace fronts until I'm BSL. 

I wash and deep condition my real hair weekly. Air Dry. I plan to stretch my relaxer every 3 months.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 6, 2008)

metro_qt said:


> Lol, yeah, I have a weekend/nighttime/sex kitten wig...
> but i've stopped saving it for the weekends... life's too short, I wear it everyday.
> I love it!
> 
> ...



That wig is hot!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 6, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> Girl yes!  I have a work wig, short and conservative.  I have a hangout with the girls wig, longer.  I have a go out to the bar wig, big curls.  Also the PTA meeting wig!   Then there is the date wig! lol    I have wig or fall for every event!



 I'm not mad at cha


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome *Val *and *Annieup*!


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 7, 2008)

This may have already been covered in this thread, but I thought I would go ahead and ask again since the thread has gotten pretty long!! I was wondering if anyone knows of any places to find a good quality lace front that isn't too expensive? I don't know what the price range of lace fronts are generally, so I don't want to embarass myself by posting how much that I actually want to pay! If there are any websites available, or if any ladies know of any stores in the Atlanta area, it would be GREATLY appreciated! 

I haven't been active in the challenge since I got my perm, but it's getting to that point again where I will have to jump back on the wig wagon! TIA!


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 7, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> This may have already been covered in this thread, but I thought I would go ahead and ask again since the thread has gotten pretty long!! I was wondering if anyone knows of any places to find a good quality lace front that isn't too expensive? I don't know what the price range of lace fronts are generally, so I don't want to embarass myself by posting how much that I actually want to pay! If there are any websites available, or if any ladies know of any stores in the Atlanta area, it would be GREATLY appreciated!
> 
> I haven't been active in the challenge since I got my perm, but it's getting to that point again where I will have to jump back on the wig wagon! TIA!


 
Hey Gabulldawg!

I've never wron a lacefront, but you may try researching on *BlackHairMedia.com,* they have a whole forum section dedicated to lacefronts. I'm sure you can find pricing info or good first-hand advice.

Come back and share whatever you learn!

Good luck, CD


----------



## motherx2esq (Apr 7, 2008)

Curling your synthetic wig?  Anyone found a way to add curls back to a wig that has lost some of it's curl?  I am thinking of setting it on flexi rods but I am not sure you can curl synthetic hair.


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 7, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey Gabulldawg!
> 
> I've never wron a lacefront, but you may try researching on *BlackHairMedia.com,* they have a whole forum section dedicated to lacefronts. I'm sure you can find pricing info or good first-hand advice.
> 
> ...


 
thank you, CD! I will look into that soon.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Apr 7, 2008)

I have to quit this challenge 

NOT because it doesn't work. The whole time I've been transitioning, I've been wearing a wig, fall or phony pony and have retained some serious length....but I have to quit b/c I'm getting lazy and using the wig as a crutch. As a result of my laziness, I've had a minor setback w/ my edges

BUT...my hair grew a lot and I retained all the length....This would have worked for me if I hadn't been so lazy and had the mentality that "I can do what I want with my hair, b/c it's going to be covered up anyway. 


Good luck to the ladies who are on this challenge, meeting their goals, and taking care of the hair UNDERNEATH the wig..unlike me


----------



## annieup (Apr 7, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> This may have already been covered in this thread, but I thought I would go ahead and ask again since the thread has gotten pretty long!! I was wondering if anyone knows of any places to find a good quality lace front that isn't too expensive? I don't know what the price range of lace fronts are generally, so I don't want to embarass myself by posting how much that I actually want to pay! If there are any websites available, or if any ladies know of any stores in the Atlanta area, it would be GREATLY appreciated!
> 
> I haven't been active in the challenge since I got my perm, but it's getting to that point again where I will have to jump back on the wig wagon! TIA!



I agree with visiting forum.blackhairmedia.com to get lace front information. Instead of ordering from an American Vendor, cut out the middle man and go straight to a chinese vendor (The American Gangster Way lol) By doing this, you can get a lace front wig for $200/$300. If you take good care of it, it'll last 1-2 years. By taking care of it, you can purchase a knot sealer spray to keep the hairs from shedding. I also deep condition my wig by adding silicon mix to the hair and putting it in a zip lock bag. I put the bag inside my heating cap for about 20min to condition the hair. Do some research and I'm sure you'll be able to find something affordable.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 7, 2008)

motherx2esq said:


> *Curling your synthetic wig?* Anyone found a way to add curls back to a wig that has lost some of it's curl? I am thinking of setting it on flexi rods but I am not sure you can curl synthetic hair.


 
Hi Motherx2esq,

I have not tried this on a *WIG*, but I know that you can curl synthetic braids with 'boiling water' to set the perm rollers. 

It should work on the a wig too!

Good luck, CD


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 7, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> I have to quit this challenge
> 
> NOT because it doesn't work. The whole time I've been transitioning, I've been wearing a wig, fall or phony pony and have retained some serious length....but I have to quit b/c I'm getting lazy and using the wig as a crutch. As a result of my laziness, I've had a minor setback w/ my edges
> 
> ...


 
Awwwww...we're going to miss up InNeedofHairapy!

This is a hard lesson to learn when you can get 'instant'  mojo without dealing with your hair.  I agree that we do have to stick to a regimen for our REAL hair!

Also, I always take my wig off once I hit my door, so that I get to see and at least feel my 'real' hair daily. 

Come back when you're ready!
Curli


----------



## Caramela (Apr 7, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> I have to quit this challenge
> 
> NOT because it doesn't work. The whole time I've been transitioning, I've been wearing a wig, fall or phony pony and have retained some serious length....but I have to quit b/c I'm getting lazy and using the wig as a crutch. As a result of my laziness, I've had a minor setback w/ my edges
> 
> ...



Oh no, I'm sorry to hear about your set back, but at least you retained the growth you got! I make sure to give my hair just as good care under wigs, falls and phony ponies as I always have. So far, so good. It's also helping with my transition that may or may not end soon


----------



## Caramela (Apr 7, 2008)

did anyone every check out Caramel Diva's instructional for putting the 1/2 weaves in? I saw it today. She did a great job!


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 7, 2008)

annieup said:


> I agree with visiting forum.blackhairmedia.com to get lace front information. Instead of ordering from an American Vendor, cut out the middle man and go straight to a chinese vendor (The American Gangster Way lol) By doing this, you can get a lace front wig for $200/$300. If you take good care of it, it'll last 1-2 years. By taking care of it, you can purchase a knot sealer spray to keep the hairs from shedding. I also deep condition my wig by adding silicon mix to the hair and putting it in a zip lock bag. I put the bag inside my heating cap for about 20min to condition the hair. Do some research and I'm sure you'll be able to find something affordable.


 
Thanks for the info, Annie. BTW, great photos!


----------



## so so chic (Apr 8, 2008)

I would like to join this challenge. My goal is waistlength, and I really feel like I have a chance with these wigs. I'm so excited!!! I've been reading all day, and I've made it to page 53! Well, I recently purchased 2 wigs. Here is one of them. Tell me what you all think. I plan on soaking it in water and ACV (thanks CurliDiva ) to get rid of some of the shine. I plan on cw'ing and doing a dc once a week.  I've been taking the combs out of my wigs, and putting two braids in my hair and pinning them up.  I have a mesh hair wrap (don't know exactly what it's called), but I've been putting that around my head first to protect my edges, and then the stocking cap.  Twice a week, I plan on taking the braids down and moisturizing, sealing, and re-braiding.  I'm thinking I will use shampoo once a month.  How does this plan sound?  Should I take the braids out daily and moisturize and seal?  Thanks everyone!!!






ETA: Sorry about the size!!!


----------



## Reslnt1 (Apr 8, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> This may have already been covered in this thread, but I thought I would go ahead and ask again since the thread has gotten pretty long!! I was wondering if anyone knows of any places to find a good quality lace front that isn't too expensive? I don't know what the price range of lace fronts are generally, so I don't want to embarass myself by posting how much that I actually want to pay! If there are any websites available, or if any ladies know of any stores in the Atlanta area, it would be GREATLY appreciated!
> 
> I haven't been active in the challenge since I got my perm, but it's getting to that point again where I will have to jump back on the wig wagon! TIA!


 

atlien11 sells them...she has some really nice ones that she uses


----------



## Caramela (Apr 8, 2008)

Just beautiful So So Chic!


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 8, 2008)

Caramela said:


> did anyone every check out Caramel Diva's instructional for putting the 1/2 weaves in? I saw it today. She did a great job!


Caramela do you have a link?  I can't find it.......


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 8, 2008)

so so chic said:


> I would like to join this challenge. My goal is waistlength, and I really feel like I have a chance with these wigs. I'm so excited!!! I've been reading all day, and I've made it to page 53! Well, I recently purchased 2 wigs. Here is one of them. Tell me what you all think. I plan on soaking it in water and ACV (thanks CurliDiva ) to get rid of some of the shine. I plan on cw'ing and doing a dc once a week. I've been taking the combs out of my wigs, and putting two braids in my hair and pinning them up. I have a mesh hair wrap (don't know exactly what it's called), but I've been putting that around my head first to protect my edges, and then the stocking cap. Twice a week, I plan on taking the braids down and moisturizing, sealing, and re-braiding. I'm thinking I will use shampoo once a month. How does this plan sound? Should I take the braids out daily and moisturize and seal? Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This wig looks so natural, so so chic!

I swear it looks like your real hair that has been roller set. Your regimen sounds great - time will tell if you need to moisturize more often.


----------



## so so chic (Apr 8, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> This wig looks so natural, so so chic!
> 
> I swear it looks like your real hair that has been roller set. Your regimen sounds great - time will tell if you need to moisturize more often.


 
Caramela - Thanks!  I'm thinking I should go and get another one like it now, because I'm not sure if I still have the tag!!!

CurliDiva - Yeah...people have been thinking that I got my hair cut!  I have a few of these pics on my Myspace page, and my bestfriend who lives in Detroit actually got mad when she saw them because she thought I'd cut my hair and didn't tell her .


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (Apr 8, 2008)

* To So So Chic....

I think there was a Niko's Cousin sighting with you a couple of weeks ago... ummm in the Stonecrest area @ a popular restaurant. If not, you have an identical twin. *



so so chic said:


> Caramela - Thanks!  I'm thinking I should go and get another one like it now, because I'm not sure if I still have the tag!!!
> 
> CurliDiva - Yeah...people have been thinking that I got my hair cut!  I have a few of these pics on my Myspace page, and my bestfriend who lives in Detroit actually got mad when she saw them because she thought I'd cut my hair and didn't tell her .


----------



## so so chic (Apr 8, 2008)

20Pearls_Girl said:


> * To So So Chic....*
> 
> *I think there was a Niko's Cousin sighting with you a couple of weeks ago... ummm in the Stonecrest area @ a popular restaurant. If not, you have an identical twin. *


 
  Nope...it wasn't me!!!  I live all the way in Douglasville, so it's not very often that I'm in that area!  Why do I always get that .


----------



## cmesweet (Apr 8, 2008)

I added some more pictures to my Wig and weave album in my fotki.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 10, 2008)

I braided my damp hair in a beehive pattern last night and I love that it is so FLAT!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Apr 10, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> _Awwwww...we're going to miss up InNeedofHairapy!_
> 
> This is a hard lesson to learn when you can get 'instant' mojo without dealing with your hair.  I agree that we do have to stick to a regimen for our REAL hair!
> 
> ...


 
Ditto, ditto, ditto!! I often 'lose' my wig because I do the same. I take it off right away, moisturize my real hair, check the quality, tie on a scarf then walk the dog! I've also started using JOICO INTEGRITY on my braid end{s}_ only_..,makes the straw dry ends a thing of the past-not too much on the body of my hair-may be too much protein-but my ends are silky smooth.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 10, 2008)

This wig looks so beautiful and natural on you So So Chic.  I really like the curls and the bangs are just right.  I wish I could find a wig that looks this nice on me!


----------



## Jassy28 (Apr 10, 2008)

I love this wig! It looks like your real hair...very nice! Can you give me the name and brad of this? TIA

Ladies,with your help I got my first half wig the other day. I love it! I am going to get some other and then try full wigs. Once I do I would love to join this challenge. Thanks again for your help



so so chic said:


> I would like to join this challenge. My goal is waistlength, and I really feel like I have a chance with these wigs. I'm so excited!!! I've been reading all day, and I've made it to page 53! Well, I recently purchased 2 wigs. Here is one of them. Tell me what you all think. I plan on soaking it in water and ACV (thanks CurliDiva ) to get rid of some of the shine. I plan on cw'ing and doing a dc once a week. I've been taking the combs out of my wigs, and putting two braids in my hair and pinning them up. I have a mesh hair wrap (don't know exactly what it's called), but I've been putting that around my head first to protect my edges, and then the stocking cap. Twice a week, I plan on taking the braids down and moisturizing, sealing, and re-braiding. I'm thinking I will use shampoo once a month. How does this plan sound? Should I take the braids out daily and moisturize and seal? Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## motherx2esq (Apr 10, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> This wig looks so beautiful and natural on you So So Chic. I really like the curls and the bangs are just right. I wish I could find a wig that looks this nice on me!


 
This is so cute!  Spill, what is the name of it girl!


----------



## princessnad (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey guys. Sorry I haven't been posting too much but I have been following the challenge to a T. I've updated my fotki with me in my wig. I love how it gives me a chance to really give my hair TLC while still looking half-way decent. 

Anyway, my fotki pw for that folder is wigginit.


----------



## NClady (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello ladies, I haven't been posting myself lately..I have been having an affair with with other websites ... But anyway, I still wear my wigs but also invested in Lace Front wigs....Which is a good investment.. Check out my fotki....


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 11, 2008)

NClady said:


> Hello ladies, I haven't been posting myself lately..I have been having an affair with with other websites ... But anyway, I still wear my wigs but also invested in Lace Font wigs....Which is a good investment.. Check out my fotki....
> 
> [URL="http://public.fotki.com/NClady/oprahs-hair/"]http://public.fotki.com/NClady/oprahs-hair/[/URL]


 
Hey NClady - looking great!

I keep going back and forth about buying a lacefront......is it really worth it? Could you share your regimen? I heard that it is tricky to apply the glue/tape. 

TIA, Curli


----------



## NClady (Apr 11, 2008)

I think that is it worth it... My goal is to have at least 4-5 of them and put them babies in rotation. I currently have one, because the kinky straight I destroyed by perming it. I was on the the phone in deep conversation and forgot about it... I still wash my hair twice a week (Sunday night after removing the front lace and Thursday night before applying the front lace.. Currently, I wear my Beauty Supply store wigs Mon-Thursday and wear my front lace Friday-Sunday. I do not have any plans of spending no more than $250 for a front lace. I'm actullay ordering a deep wavy today. If you have any questions send me a PM...

The one I have now that says Jack Sun, I love it.....





CurliDiva said:


> Hey NClady - looking great!
> 
> I keep going back and forth about buying a lacefront......is it really worth it? Could you share your regimen? I heard that it is tricky to apply the glue/tape.
> 
> TIA, Curli


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (Apr 11, 2008)

Your wigs are nice. I love the blondish BSS wig. I would love to find that in a 1B. Do you have the brand and name?


NClady said:


> I think that is it worth it... My goal is to have at least 4-5 of them and put them babies in rotation. I currently have one, because the kinky straight I destroyed by perming it. I was on the the phone in deep conversation and forgot about it... I still wash my hair twice a week (Sunday night after removing the front lace and Thursday night before applying the front lace.. Currently, I wear my Beauty Supply store wigs Mon-Thursday and wear my front lace Friday-Sunday. I do not have any plans of spending no more than $250 for a front lace. I'm actullay ordering a deep wavy today. If you have any questions send me a PM...
> 
> The one I have now that says Jack Sun, I love it.....
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/NClady/


----------



## NClady (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you.....I had got a 1B in it also and it does not wear the same... The blond wig had more curls... I was so disappointed, I wanted to cry. I wished I would have known cause I would have sent it to you for free, I just trashed all my wigs and brought some new ones.. If I go to the wig store this weekend I will look for it so I can tell you the vendor and name..



20Pearls_Girl said:


> Your wigs are nice. I love the blondish BSS wig. I would love to find that in a 1B. Do you have the brand and name?


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 13, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Caramela do you have a link?  I can't find it.......



http://public.fotki.com/tuttifruityone


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 13, 2008)

Just copped this fall in 1B:






It got rave reviews on Hairsisters.   I was looking for something between curly and straight so this seems perfect.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 14, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> Just copped this fall in 1B:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow, Classimami very pretty!


----------



## Nanyanika (Apr 14, 2008)

here is my wig, i forgot to post


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 14, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Wow, Classimami very pretty!



Thanks!  I just hope it looks like that.  The texture looks good too.


----------



## Christa438 (Apr 14, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Wow, Classimami very pretty!


 

Yes, I like that a lot. It's looks classy, sexy and pretty. That's an all-purpose wig like most of our wigs are.  I can see you at the club in your freakum dress or busy at work.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 15, 2008)

den1 said:


> here is my wig, i forgot to post


 
Very pretty Den1!

Is it new or did you use something to make it look so smooth and shiny?

Curli


----------



## Nanyanika (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks, its a new wig, i used some sheen spray by ORS to addshine when it gets a little dull 


CurliDiva said:


> Very pretty Den1!
> 
> Is it new or did you use something to make it look so smooth and shiny?
> 
> Curli


----------



## Blu217 (Apr 15, 2008)

Caramela said:


> These "new hair" wigs are expensive. But they do look nice. The u-shape option is called the OMEGA otherwise. You can find that style in other brands with the u-shape. I know it would be much easier to blend but I've definetly not seen it in the BSS.



Right now on Especiallyyours.com there are a few NewHair wigs on sale in the clearance section. I've bought two of the Cheri center parts for $11!!!! I found the average size cap is too large, so I bought a petite size. Today I just ordered the Dela center part, which is a long one, for $14.99. Got free shipping with this code: *950134. *If you can find these this cheaply, it's a GREAT way to experiment. They're doing buy one/get one now on a number of styles as well, for those of you who just want to try out a wig without dropping a lot of dough.

I'm not a big wig wearer--I feel funny, like everyone knows it's not mine and I tend to wonder if I look silly or if I'm pulling it off. And I worry that people would see me one day with a ton of hair, the next day without. I'm not a diva girl, so... Iono. I got wig issues. But the yaki NewHair wigs do fool a lot of people because you can show your hairline and natural part through the U-shape, which makes it look like yours. I only wear it when I'm going out at night, but I love them both. 

I do worry about alll the combs in the NewHair wigs--there are a bunch of them and you need to secure the wig to your head because of the opening in the front. I've considered covering the combs with silk and seeing if I can pin it in with hairpins instead.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 15, 2008)

Blu217 said:


> Right now on Especiallyyours.com there are a few NewHair wigs on sale in the clearance section. I've bought two of the Cheri center parts for $11!!!! I found the average size cap is too large, so I bought a petite size. Today I just ordered the Dela center part, which is a long one, for $14.99. Got free shipping with this code: *950134. *If you can find these this cheaply, it's a GREAT way to experiment. They're doing buy one/get one now on a number of styles as well, for those of you who just want to try out a wig without dropping a lot of dough.
> 
> I'm not a big wig wearer--I feel funny, like everyone knows it's not mine and I tend to wonder if I look silly or if I'm pulling it off. And I worry that people would see me one day with a ton of hair, the next day without. I'm not a diva girl, so... Iono. I got wig issues. But the yaki NewHair wigs do fool a lot of people because you can show your hairline and natural part through the U-shape, which makes it look like yours. I only wear it when I'm going out at night, but I love them both.
> 
> I do worry about alll the combs in the NewHair wigs--there are a bunch of them and you need to secure the wig to your head because of the opening in the front. I've considered covering the combs with silk and seeing if I can pin it in with hairpins instead.



Thank you thank you thank you!  I just ordered the Dela.  I've always wanted to try the omega style/modu wigs with that small area left out.  I think it will look quite natural (if the hair texture is correct, of course).  Here's the pic:


----------



## LayneJ (Apr 15, 2008)

Blu217 said:


> Right now on Especiallyyours.com there are a few NewHair wigs on sale in the clearance section. I've bought two of the Cheri center parts for $11!!!! I found the average size cap is too large, so I bought a petite size. Today I just ordered the Dela center part, which is a long one, for $14.99. Got free shipping with this code: *950134. *If you can find these this cheaply, it's a GREAT way to experiment. They're doing buy one/get one now on a number of styles as well, for those of you who just want to try out a wig without dropping a lot of dough.
> 
> I'm not a big wig wearer--I feel funny, like everyone knows it's not mine and I tend to wonder if I look silly or if I'm pulling it off. And I worry that people would see me one day with a ton of hair, the next day without. I'm not a diva girl, so... Iono. I got wig issues. But the yaki NewHair wigs do fool a lot of people because you can show your hairline and natural part through the U-shape, which makes it look like yours. I only wear it when I'm going out at night, but I love them both.
> 
> I do worry about alll the combs in the NewHair wigs--there are a bunch of them and you need to secure the wig to your head because of the opening in the front. I've considered covering the combs with silk and seeing if I can pin it in with hairpins instead.



Thank you SO much!! My sister has been nagging me for one of these for weeks! She wanted the Delta, so that's the one I ordered. 

Thanks, Blu!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 15, 2008)

so so chic said:


> I would like to join this challenge. My goal is waistlength, and I really feel like I have a chance with these wigs. I'm so excited!!! I've been reading all day, and I've made it to page 53! Well, I recently purchased 2 wigs. Here is one of them. Tell me what you all think. I plan on soaking it in water and ACV (thanks CurliDiva ) to get rid of some of the shine. I plan on cw'ing and doing a dc once a week.  I've been taking the combs out of my wigs, and putting two braids in my hair and pinning them up.  I have a mesh hair wrap (don't know exactly what it's called), but I've been putting that around my head first to protect my edges, and then the stocking cap.  Twice a week, I plan on taking the braids down and moisturizing, sealing, and re-braiding.  I'm thinking I will use shampoo once a month.  How does this plan sound?  Should I take the braids out daily and moisturize and seal?  Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




super cute so so chic!


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 15, 2008)

Blu217 said:


> Right now on Especiallyyours.com there are a few NewHair wigs on sale in the clearance section. I've bought two of the Cheri center parts for $11!!!! I found the average size cap is too large, so I bought a petite size. Today I just ordered the Dela center part, which is a long one, for $14.99. Got free shipping with this code: *950134. *If you can find these this cheaply, it's a GREAT way to experiment. They're doing buy one/get one now on a number of styles as well, for those of you who just want to try out a wig without dropping a lot of dough.
> 
> I'm not a big wig wearer--I feel funny, like everyone knows it's not mine and I tend to wonder if I look silly or if I'm pulling it off. And I worry that people would see me one day with a ton of hair, the next day without. I'm not a diva girl, so... Iono. I got wig issues. But the yaki NewHair wigs do fool a lot of people because you can show your hairline and natural part through the U-shape, which makes it look like yours. I only wear it when I'm going out at night, but I love them both.
> 
> I do worry about alll the combs in the NewHair wigs--there are a bunch of them and you need to secure the wig to your head because of the opening in the front. I've considered covering the combs with silk and seeing if I can pin it in with hairpins instead.


 
Just bought Dela.  Yay!  Thanks for the code.


----------



## redd (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the free shipping code Blu!!


----------



## Blu217 (Apr 16, 2008)

redd said:


> Thanks for the free shipping code Blu!!



Yay--glad to help, ya'll. 

I highly recommend the $11 Cheri as well; neither of mine look like the ones on the site with the ends flipped out; mine have the razored, layered edges bumping in toward my face, and the back is longer than I thought as well--I read on the NH site that some of their wigs may be longer than advertised, depending on how much hair they had available during manufacture. My petite one seems a little shorter than my average-sized one, but the texture is nice, like relaxed ethnic hair. I get hella compliments when I wear it and for $11 with the free shipping... I mean dang.  

The NH wigs so far have worked best for me; I sent some other brands back cause they looked like doll hair--just beyond fake. I want a curly wig that resembles a braidout and I need to check out some other sites/brands--that zarawig site with the fabu customizable lacefronts does intrigue--but a good sale price wins me over every time.


----------



## BobbieDoll (Apr 16, 2008)

I guess I will join this challenge too. I just did the BC and plan on wearing a wig until I get to a comfortable lenght. I'm going wig shopping today!


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 16, 2008)

missbobbie said:


> I guess I will join this challenge too. I just did the BC and plan on wearing a wig until I get to a comfortable lenght. I'm going wig shopping today!


 
Welcome Missbobbie!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 16, 2008)

Blu217 said:


> Yay--glad to help, ya'll.
> 
> I highly recommend the $11 Cheri as well; neither of mine look like the ones on the site with the ends flipped out; mine have the razored, layered edges bumping in toward my face, and the back is longer than I thought as well--I read on the NH site that some of their wigs may be longer than advertised, depending on how much hair they had available during manufacture. My petite one seems a little shorter than my average-sized one, but the texture is nice, like relaxed ethnic hair. I get hella compliments when I wear it and for $11 with the free shipping... I mean dang.
> 
> The NH wigs so far have worked best for me; I sent some other brands back cause they looked like doll hair--just beyond fake. I want a curly wig that resembles a braidout and I need to check out some other sites/brands--that zarawig site with the fabu customizable lacefronts does intrigue--but a good sale price wins me over every time.



How do you like the Dela wig?  I saw these wigs are usually MUCH more expensive so I'm so glad I could catch the savings.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 19, 2008)

My fall "Jewelry" by Outre arrived yesterday and it is ALL THAT.  I LOVE it.  I also found a BSS that has a nice selection of Outre falls (my preferred manufacturer ) and I bought the Vera.  I will try and upload some pics later.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Apr 21, 2008)

Saw this and thought I'd post it:

"the U Fall"

http://www.boogiesecrets.com/product.php?products_id=92&osCsid=ef8be8d3891b072590b58b8bcb49c3ce


----------



## motherx2esq (Apr 22, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> Saw this and thought I'd post it:
> 
> "the U Fall"
> 
> http://www.boogiesecrets.com/product.php?products_id=92&osCsid=ef8be8d3891b072590b58b8bcb49c3ce


 
I like this fall but for $150 more I can get a lace front.  But that is very nice and I like it!


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 25, 2008)

Good morning Ladies,

*Has any of your wig lengths make you re-think your growth goals?*

I mean, I just realized that my new wig which is a layered ARMPIT length looks great for my frame. It looks and feels long and flirty.

I'm not sure I really need longer length hair especially in warmer weather. As a natural, I'll let it keep growing because shrinkage is a b**ch!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 25, 2008)

I had to exit this challenge because my synthetic wig madem break out erplexed


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow I haven't posted in here in a bit but I'm wearing braids temporarily to help me with this long relaxer stretch with as minimal manipulation as possible. I've had it in for about 5 and a half weeks now and I have 2 and a half more to go. When I take these down, I will wear my wigs and falls for the 2 weeks leading up to my relaxer. I think I'll wear them short so it's time to go hunting for one or two right now.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2008)

Val said:


> I had to exit this challenge because my synthetic wig madem break out erplexed


Sorry to hear that Val but what about using a human wig or fall instead?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 25, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Sorry to hear that Val but what about using a human wig or fall instead?


I didn't like the look of the human hair wigs at the store I went to
as for the falls....my hair is natural so I haven't found a fall to blend


----------



## motherx2esq (Apr 25, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> 
> *Has any of your wig lengths make you re-think your growth goals?*
> 
> ...


 
Funny that you ask this because most of my new wigs are my current length just full (between SL and APL).  The hair looks much longer to me on the fake head but when I put it on it's about the same length as my own.  I do have one that is my goal length (midback) and I love it.  I cannot wait to get there!


----------



## cmesweet (Apr 25, 2008)

I posted a few more wig pictures in my fotki.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2008)

Here are pics of 5 of my favorite wigs. Just click on the picture for a larger picture.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2008)

Here's a few more pictures of my wigs:


----------



## Mena (Apr 25, 2008)

Has anyone bought from this site?


http://www.newhairwigs.com/dept.asp?mscssid=&adsrc=&did=1

Some reviews would be nice.


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 25, 2008)

Val said:


> I had to exit this challenge because *my synthetic wig madem break out *erplexed


 
Val,

I'm sorry to hear this!  Have you tried doing an ACV rinse to remove the chemical residue?

We'll miss you and godd luck! 
Curli


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 25, 2008)

cmesweet said:


> I posted a few more wig pictures in my fotki.


 
YOU GO GIRL!  EACH OF YOUR WIGS LOOK HOT!


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 25, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Here are pics of 5 of my favorite wigs. Just click on the picture for a larger picture.
> 
> View attachment 12213


 
Hey Aggie,

I am in LOVE with Lily also!  You love great in all of your styles, but that one is my favorite!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 25, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Wow I haven't posted in here in a bit but I'm wearing braids temporarily to help me with this long relaxer stretch with as minimal manipulation as possible. I've had it in for about 5 and a half weeks now and I have 2 and a half more to go. When I take these down, I will wear my wigs and falls for the 2 weeks leading up to my relaxer. I think I'll wear them short so it's time to go hunting for one or two right now.



*I just saw your braids and good golly they are beautiful!!*

*Lily and Isabelle are my favorites*


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey Aggie,
> 
> I am in LOVE with Lily also!  You love great in all of your styles, but that one is my favorite!


 
Thanks CurliD.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 25, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> *I just saw your braids and good golly they are beautiful!!*
> 
> *Lily and Isabelle are my favorites*


 
Thanks. Yup, those two are my absolute faves as well.


----------



## cmesweet (Apr 26, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> YOU GO GIRL!  EACH OF YOUR WIGS LOOK HOT!


 

Thanks CurliDiva. I like them alot. I only wear them on the wigend= week end.


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (Apr 28, 2008)

*I really want to try one of these....the one with the center part.*



Sophisticated1 said:


> Has anyone bought from this site?
> 
> 
> http://www.newhairwigs.com/dept.asp?mscssid=&adsrc=&did=1
> ...


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 28, 2008)

I know this has probably already been covered, but can some people who have used 3/4 wigs/instant weaves elaborate on them a bit? I am really interested in getting one (preferably one that looks like a braidout), but my main concern is that my hair will be damaged where I have the combs to secure it to my head. Has anyone experienced damage from this? Are there other ways of securing the half-wig without the combs? Also, can you still use a wig cap under a half wig? it doesn't seem like it would stay. TIA!


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (Apr 28, 2008)

*I have a half wig now by Sen. (sp) that looks like a HOT braidout. It really looks natural. I leave a little bit out across the front and brush it over. I took the combs out of the front and use pins instead. I wear a little rubberband head band for keep the hair pulled back.*


gabulldawg said:


> I know this has probably already been covered, but can some people who have used 3/4 wigs/instant weaves elaborate on them a bit? I am really interested in getting one (preferably one that looks like a braidout), but my main concern is that my hair will be damaged where I have the combs to secure it to my head. Has anyone experienced damage from this? Are there other ways of securing the half-wig without the combs? Also, can you still use a wig cap under a half wig? it doesn't seem like it would stay. TIA!


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 28, 2008)

20Pearls_Girl said:


> *I have a half wig now by Sen. (sp) that looks like a HOT braidout. It really looks natural. I leave a little bit out across the front and brush it over. I took the combs out of the front and use pins instead. I wear a little rubberband head band for keep the hair pulled back.*


 
thanks for the info. So the name of the company is sen? Or are you abbreviating for sensationnel?


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (Apr 28, 2008)

*Sensationnel. Style HZ 7009. You have to comb it out so it won't have that weave wig fake hair look.*



gabulldawg said:


> thanks for the info. So the name of the company is sen? Or are you abbreviating for sensationnel?


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 28, 2008)

20Pearls_Girl said:


> *Sensationnel. Style HZ 7009. You have to comb it out so it won't have that weave wig fake hair look.*


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 28, 2008)

I would love to join this Challenge


----------



## Christa438 (Apr 28, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> I know this has probably already been covered, but can some people who have used 3/4 wigs/instant weaves elaborate on them a bit? I am really interested in getting one (preferably one that looks like a braidout), but my main concern is that my hair will be damaged where I have the combs to secure it to my head. Has anyone experienced damage from this? Are there other ways of securing the half-wig without the combs? Also, can you still use a wig cap under a half wig? it doesn't seem like it would stay. TIA!


 

I usually wear  wigs/clip-in weave over all my hair without using the combs but I make sure they have the adjustable hooks so i can kinda tighten the wig's fit on my head. When I did use combs, I did it like two weeks using combs, two weeks without to avoid breakage...idk about wearing a half-wig with a wig cap though. I once had a wet-n-wavy type wig that you part maybe 3 inches from hair line and clip-in. I had a lot of tight curled new growth and just decided to wear different color headbands to hide the lack of blending. 
HTH


----------



## Christa438 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ladies I have to vent...My SO knows how into growing my hair out I am. He is usually supportive too.
But he got on my bad side for a few seconds the other night. When I told him that I don't wear certain hairstyles {like braids with added hair or sew-ins} any more because I still get breakage even when Im taking the best care of it. I told him "I no longer wear braids with fake hair added, my hair grows so much better when I just plaitt or braid my real hair." Why did he have to go and say (and with the tone of a know-it-all which heated me more) "You know what you need to do? You need to strengthen your hair." I got so HOT. how he gon tell me what I *need* to do? I started to tell him "You know what? All I need You need to give me some **** and then mind yo own business!" but I knew I was probably over-reacting but he still hit a nerve though. Instead, I told him "For your 411, I strengthen my hair all the time--strengthen and moisturize--thank you! I know about hair care and I definitely know how *MY* hair likes to be taken care of by now!" He really hit a nerve. He said "Oh Okay, I didn't mean to upset you"... Whateva. I had to calm down for real. 
He was trying to be helpful I guess but I started "strengthening" my hair a long time ago. And im still trying to figure out of my reaction had to do with what he said, the way he said it, or both. You know what? I think he may have been trying to force those other hairstyles on me in a sneaky way talkin about strengthening my hair. He knows all I wear is wigs and I dont wanna wear anything else but my own hair when it grows to APL. He even says my hair (wigs) are pretty {I have taste and like natural-looking straight/curly textures} so what's the problem? I hope he'll see I was right to stick with what works for me...if he sticks around because i aint changin nothin for nobody no time soon. i dont care how good he is to me in sooooo many ways .


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 29, 2008)

Christa438 said:


> Ladies I have to vent...My SO knows how into growing my hair out I am. He is usually supportive too.
> But he got on my bad side for a few seconds the other night. When I told him that I don't wear certain hairstyles {like braids with added hair or sew-ins} any more because I still get breakage even when Im taking the best care of it. I told him "I no longer wear braids with fake hair added, my hair grows so much better when I just plaitt or braid my real hair." Why did he have to go and say (and with the tone of a know-it-all which heated me more) "You know what you need to do? You need to strengthen your hair." I got so HOT. how he gon tell me what I *need* to do? I started to tell him "You know what? All I need You need to give me some **** and then mind yo own business!" but I knew I was probably over-reacting but he still hit a nerve though. Instead, I told him "For your 411, I strengthen my hair all the time--strengthen and moisturize--thank you! I know about hair care and I definitely know how *MY* hair likes to be taken care of by now!" He really hit a nerve. He said "Oh Okay, I didn't mean to upset you"... Whateva. I had to calm down for real.
> He was trying to be helpful I guess but I started "strengthening" my hair a long time ago. And im still trying to figure out of my reaction had to do with what he said, the way he said it, or both. You know what? I think he may have been trying to force those other hairstyles on me in a sneaky way talkin about strengthening my hair. He knows all I wear is wigs and I dont wanna wear anything else but my own hair when it grows to APL. He even says my hair (wigs) are pretty {I have taste and like natural-looking straight/curly textures} so what's the problem? I hope he'll see I was right to stick with what works for me...if he sticks around because i aint changin nothin for nobody no time soon. i dont care how good he is to me in sooooo many ways .


 
Hi Christa438,

IMO. most men have no clue what women do to look good! I had a conversation with my new boyfriend about me not letting him see "certain things" that I do to maintain my style mojo.

As a guy (and a balding guy) he has not realized how INTO hair I am yet!  I'm trying to break it to him slowly, and if he paid any attention he would notice that I have enough hair products at my place for a small village. 

Just forgive him (he probably thought he was being helpful) and let him know that you GOT this covered!


----------



## CurliDiva (Apr 29, 2008)

baby-dee04 said:


> *I would love to join this Cha*llenge


 
Welcome baby-dee04!


----------



## guitarheroqueen (May 1, 2008)

I'm in. Where can I go in metro atlanta? Just any beauty supply store?


----------



## CurliDiva (May 1, 2008)

guitarheroqueen said:


> I'm in. Where can I go in metro atlanta? Just any beauty supply store?


 
Welcome!

I'm not in Atlanta, but I would say most BSS or online.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 2, 2008)

I'm looking for a REALLY realistic wig.  Straight, but not bone straight.  Ideas, anyone?


----------



## DaPPeR (May 2, 2008)

Checkin in. Still wiggin it. I love the fact that I can protect and treat my own hair without time waste. Just slip it on and go and look fabulous. Hope everyone is getting excellent growth. I am!!!


----------



## Christa438 (May 2, 2008)

> Hi Christa438,
> IMO. most men have no clue what women do to look good! I had a conversation with my new boyfriend about me not letting him see "certain things" that I do to maintain my style mojo.
> 
> As a guy (and a balding guy) he has not realized how INTO hair I am yet! Just forgive him (he probably thought he was being helpful) and let him know that you GOT this covered!


 
CurliDiva,
LOL. you're right! I've already forgiven him. We talked about it later and he told me he noticed I kinda snapped at him but he didn't even take it seriously. he's so cute .
 



> Checkin in. Still wiggin it. I love the fact that I can protect and treat my own hair without time waste. Just slip it on and go and look fabulous. Hope everyone is getting excellent growth. I am!!!


 
Hey Dapper. im happy your hair has been growing good. I also love that wigs let you look good but also you can take care of your hair underneath easily from roots to ends on a daily basis if you want. I'd hate not being able to co-wash (daily)! I just texlaxed 4 mo of NG and it felt much heavier and thicker when rinsing--i know Im on my way, yay !...and now I've decided i want to go ahead and go natural because Im sick of relaxers and stylists period. i just wished I could've decided it before i went ahead and texlaxed and not after...oh well...all's well that ends well. 
HHG!


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (May 3, 2008)

*Ditched my curly fall this week because its so matted looking. I tried soaking it in fabric softener but ummm NO.

So I went back to my wig. I will probably only stay on this Challenge about three more weeks, then I will really get into CW for the summer. It's too hot in GA during the summer for hairpieces (for me anyway).

If I am not at the length I want by August, I am going to get one of those U Shaped wigs until Dec.*


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 4, 2008)

I know I'm very late but I would like 2 join this challenge. Since sew-ins don't work. Tree braids don't work.  Basically I have 2 b able 2 get to get 2 my own hair & scalp. And I've found that wigs r perfect 4 me. 

I'm able 2 still care 4 my hair on a daily basis & I love how I can come home n the evening & snatch off my wig. Definitely can't do that w/braids & weave. 

Plus wigs are so much cheaper. I have 1 that I spent $21 on that I've been wearing lately & I receive so many compliments. 

I plan 2 wear wigs until September of next year.


----------



## CurliDiva (May 6, 2008)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I know I'm very late but I would like 2 join this challenge. Since sew-ins don't work. Tree braids don't work.  Basically I have 2 b able 2 get to get 2 my own hair & scalp. And I've found that wigs r perfect 4 me.
> 
> I'm able 2 still care 4 my hair on a daily basis & I love how I can come home n the evening & snatch off my wig. Definitely can't do that w/braids & weave.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome Nakialovesshoes!


----------



## CurliDiva (May 8, 2008)

Hey Ladies! 

How is everyone doing?

I think I posted that I want a new 'wig' look for spring/summer. I'm just tired of long hair (plus it is getting hot) and want to rock a BOB.

After searching several BSS, I realized I had a problem. All of the BOB wigs that I saw were too short, had heavy bangs, or just seemed to bulky. 

I wanted something edgey (yet cute) with angled bangs and great flow - so I CUT and STYLED my own Rihanna-inpsired BOB from one of my long wigs! I'm so proud of myself!


----------



## A10derRoni (May 8, 2008)

Hello LADIES....

I know it has been awhile since I updated you all.  I am still very much in this challenge and like many of you looking for a summer style.

I just ordered my first lace front wig and when I get it, I will post photos for comments from my sistas.

My hair is growing and very NAPPY...atleast I don't get headaches anymore.  My hairline is SLOWLY growing in but if anyone has a hairline solution that is working PLEASE let me know.


I HAVE BEEN RELAXER FREE FOR 2 1/2 years.


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (May 8, 2008)

*Still wiggin' it. It's HOT.*


----------



## Aggie (May 8, 2008)

I will be taking down my braids on Saturday so I will be rockin' some of my wigs for the next 2 weeks before I get my hair braided down again for the the summer and I need to complete my 30 week relaxer stretch without manipulating my hair.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (May 8, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Welcome Nakialovesshoes!


 
Okay I have bad news. I've failed this challenge already. erplexed I was scratching at my own hair under the wig so much that when I'd go 2 the bathroom my wig would have shifted 2 one side and would b looking soooo crazy. Plus I live n Georgia & it's heating up & I wasn't even wearing a cap under mine & it was a short wig but it was still 2 hot. So last night I snatched it off, rebraided the cornrows that were underneath & cornrows are now officially my new protective style!

So 2 make a long story short I will not subject myself 2 anymore challenges ( was a member of the C&G challenge - then I did a personal tree braid challenge - all of which I failed n no time flat) which involve any hair besides what grows out of my scalp. 

I was starting 2 feel like I had relaxed again - I want 2 b free! 

However, I do wish all of u ladies much continued success w/this challenge. I'll still wear wigs, just not long term. 

Take care...


----------



## Christa438 (May 8, 2008)

nakialovesshoes,
In the same voice of Smokie asking Craig in _Friday, "how u gon get fired on yo day off?" _: 
"Nakia, How you gon drop out and you just joined?" lol.
Im playing wit ya. Congrats on your new protective style! 
HHG! see ya around.

Ladies, I looked in the mirror today and it is extra fuzzy around my edges. My edges were thin last year. I think that co-washes + MN + this humidity + wearing my wig is helping my growth/thickness so much. I have to stick with this. Im on a roll. :superbanana:too legit..too legit to quit....hey hey


----------



## mscocoface (May 8, 2008)

Still doing my wigs but I am flat twisting in the front and putting on my curly girlfriends in the back.

I am going to pick up another 3/4 wig this week so I have 2 short curly wigs and one 3/4 that is right at my shoulders in length.

For now it seems to be working and I don't feel like dealing with braids or twists for now.

I am doing box braids/twists in the back so I can still do wash and goes and when I am home I can take the wig off and the back looks pretty decent w/o the wigs.

Keeping the back part under a silk head cap when I put the wigs on, I don't like the wig rubbing on my hair and the wig caps are too tight, they cause headaches sometimes.

So I cowash every morning, use my spritz or hair cream then seal my ends with Jamaican Castor Oil.

My hair is very healthy and is growing again. Since this routine is working I am staying with it for now. I take down my box braids/twists every two to three weeks to redo them.

*box braids/twists* means I braid my hair until I get about an inch or two from the ends then I start twisting until I reach the end of my hair. This method seems to be easier to take down instead of having a braid from beginning to end to take down.

This also helps to keep my hair from dreading with the constant cowashing.  I cannot just do twists and cowash daily my hair dreds faster than you can say Bob Marley. 

Using JBCO on my ends every single day is a MUST also!


----------



## BotanyGrl (May 9, 2008)

How did I miss this thread? It would have saved me a ton of time when I was searching for wig options and online stores.  I don't know if I can still join the challenge, but I'm wigging it up for the summer.  Just purchased my first two wigs and I love them


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 9, 2008)

Just checkin' in as I haven't posted in this thread since I joined the challenge.  I know... :buttkick:.
It's starting to get hot here and the wig I was wearing was too much.  I was burning up and I almost thought I'd have to ditch the wigs for the summer, but I bought another shoulder length wig yesterday and , I love it.  It's really cool and light and not poofy like some wigs can be.  Hopefully I'll post a pic v.soon.

But for real, I'm getting tired of these asian ladies at work staring up in my scalp tryin' to see if my hair is real or not .
Yesterday, one of them said, "you're hairs nice and straight, did you straighten it?" (This is with the new wig I bought).
I just told her straight up, "It's not real".
Enough already!
However, I still got a lot of compliments on my hair...I mean, my wig yesterday .


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (May 10, 2008)

*This is wig is HOT. Help!!!*


----------



## CurliDiva (May 10, 2008)

BotanyGrl said:


> How did I miss this thread? It would have saved me a ton of time when I was searching for wig options and online stores. I don't know if I can still join the challenge, but I'm wigging it up for the summer. Just purchased my first two wigs and I love them


 
It is not too late to join - welcome BotanyGrl!


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 11, 2008)

Hi girls
Just posting pics of my new wig as promised
I love this one, but the heat is killing me!


----------



## katote (May 11, 2008)

CurliDiva where are your photos??  I wanna see how it came out.





CurliDiva said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> ...


----------



## gabulldawg (May 11, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Hi girls
> Just posting pics of my new wig as promised
> I love this one, but the heat is killing me!


 
WOW! That wig looks very real! Can you provide the info for it please?


----------



## fluffylocks (May 11, 2008)

I didnt even know there was a challenge going on, if i could i would love to join for the 7/8 months left in the year

There were falls on sale at my BSS for $10, but they were all color 4, and i like 1/1b, so i thought i could buy bigen or any permenent dye to color it black.....Didnt work

So i found info on dying wigs with arcrylic paint or sharpies if it hasnt been discussed all ready http://pinoycosplay.com/index.php?showtopic=1157 

I was wondering if these instant lace tops by sensational were supposed to be worn with hair out in the front, and if not did they look real/not to fake if anyone knew 


 

 

And was also wondering if these wave caps men wear that are satin/spandex/silk were good to wear instead of the stocking type texture or if it would make wigs slide on your head as i thought i read .


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 11, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> WOW! That wig looks very real! Can you provide the info for it please?


 
Hi Gabulldawg,
I got it from one of my local BSS's and I should think you could get it near you too.  If it helps, here are the details:

Brand: American Beauty
Wig name: Chelsea Wig
Colour: Colour 2
Hair type: 100% synthetic hair.


----------



## MJ (May 11, 2008)

I'm still going strong . I need a new wig though. I've worn this one out!


----------



## fluffylocks (May 12, 2008)

The sharpie thing worked....

I had two falls i brought that were on sale for $10 instead of $20-24 

They went from color 4 to a dark brown, and almost jet black like the pictures below
I left the dark brown one in the bowl with the ink for 5 min or so, and the other one for like 15.









I had alittle of everything in my house, probally couldve got darker if i followed exact/new/enough materials.

2 old sharpies from around the house
2/3 oz left of alchohol (90 something percent)
Bottle of water
Plastic Bowl 
Gloves
Ragged towel
Scissors

Cut open the sharpie (i cut at the beggening of the sharpie, right in the middle of the black/white, after you kind of squeeze the scissors on that part, it will pop open, and you can pull out a cylinder rubber/foam looking thing that holds the ink.....put it in the bowl)

Added alchohol and pressed my finger on the ink things that came out the sharpie so that the ink would come out

Added water

Put wig in, move around, and let soak.

Took out, placed on towel, and let dry.

Once dryed rinse in cold water, and let it dry again.

---It can be messy and the smell of the markers was loud, next time i'll do it in my tub...i was sitting on my bed


----------



## missvi (May 12, 2008)

I’m in,
I hope it’s not too late.
I only wear short wigs because they look better and (real) on me.


----------



## katote (May 12, 2008)

Very pretty!  I like the short wigs on me too.




missvi said:


> I’m in,
> I hope it’s not too late.
> I only wear short wigs because they look better and (real) on me.
> 
> ...


----------



## gabulldawg (May 12, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Hi Gabulldawg,
> I got it from one of my local BSS's and I should think you could get it near you too. If it helps, here are the details:
> 
> Brand: American Beauty
> ...


 
Thank you!


----------



## browniemiss (May 12, 2008)

MISSVI, those wigs are gorgeous! What do you do with all your hair up under your wig?



I've been wearing half-wigs since last week just to give my hair a break. Last week I wore Milano Girl

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...t=30&value1=milano&value2=0&value3=0&search=0

This week, I am wearing Vanilla Girl
http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Vie...=30&value1=vanilla&value2=0&value3=0&search=0

I'm usually too lazy to blend the front of my hair with the half wigs. All of my hair is placed under the half-wig and I put a headband over the edge of the wig.


----------



## Christa438 (May 12, 2008)

browniemiss said:


> MISSVI, those wigs are gorgeous! ...


 
I agree....very pretty.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 12, 2008)

I have been meaning to post pics of my new phony pony that I have been rocking. There are pics in my fotki. I plan on adding more as I come up with new styles to wear with it. I like it because it looks very realistic. So far I have been wearing it with a braid in the front and with my bangs.


----------



## Christa438 (May 12, 2008)

My newest wig looks like this in front but the wig color is black.

 The back length is APL and it's a little flippy at the ends.
I believe my wig is by Zury but Im not 100% because I threw away the tag. My sister said she thought it made me look sexy.  Im sure she meant that as a compliment, lol, cause I AM sexy darnit.


----------



## Christa438 (May 12, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> I have been meaning to post pics of my new phony pony that I have been rocking. There are pics in my fotki. I plan on adding more as I come up with new styles to wear with it. I like it because it looks very realistic. So far I have been wearing it with a braid in the front and with my bangs.


 

I like your wig and your pony.


----------



## gabulldawg (May 13, 2008)

Christa438 said:


> I like your wig and your pony.


 
THANK YOU!


----------



## missvi (May 13, 2008)

katote, Thanks! I love short wigs
browniemiss,Thanks!  I wrap or braid my hair.


----------



## bee (May 13, 2008)

Does anyone have a remedy for wig breakage at the nape?  I wear a wave cap under my wig but somehow, I continue to get breakage in that area.  I tried braidouts to give my hair a break and it worked well.  I just like the idea of a slightly wet, moisturized ponytail underneath my wig that is still moisturized when I get home.  My problem is right where the wig ends at the nape, it rubs my hair even through the wave cap and the very end of my nape is dry.


----------



## CurliDiva (May 15, 2008)

bee said:


> Does anyone have a remedy for wig breakage at the nape? I wear a wave cap under my wig but somehow, I continue to get breakage in that area. I tried braidouts to give my hair a break and it worked well. I just like the idea of a slightly wet, moisturized ponytail underneath my wig that is still moisturized when I get home. My problem is right where the wig ends at the nape, it rubs my hair even through the wave cap and the very end of my nape is dry.


 
Hi Bee,

Does your wig have grips in this area? If so, you make need to cut out the combs and just use bobby pins to hold your wig in place.

Maybe you need to stop wearing the wave cap. Is it made out of cotton (absorbing your moisturizers)? Tied tighly or knotted in the back?

Just try to keep that area moisturized and coated with a heavier oil or even vaseline as an additional barrier.

Hope this helps, CD


----------



## bee (May 15, 2008)

Thanks CurlDiva!  I'll try that!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (May 15, 2008)

DaPPeR said:


> Checkin in. Still wiggin it. _I love the fact that I can protect and treat my own hair without time waste. Just slip it on and go and look fabulous. Hope everyone is getting excellent growth. I am!!!_


 

*Totally agree with you. The wig wearing has been the second best thing I've done for my hair besides bunning. I love taking off my wig in the evenings, moisturizing and oiling again. I love the long, non-frizzy strands I'm growing. A small set-back from the over use of proteins but now back on track. I'm going short wig shopping this weekend; two will not be enough. More people are standing behind me and trying to look deep--they swear my hair is damaged or gone..hah...they should only know!!:sweet:*


----------



## guitarheroqueen (May 16, 2008)

Here's the one I wear daily


----------



## Christa438 (May 16, 2008)

guitarheroqueen said:


> Here's the one I wear daily


 

Pretty wig and the dress aint bad neither, lol.


----------



## Zeal (May 16, 2008)

World someone please post a picture of a fall?    Thanks!


----------



## guitarheroqueen (May 16, 2008)

Christa438 said:


> Pretty wig and the dress aint bad neither, lol.


 
Thanks! DH said it looks like a Yolanda Adams wig, LOL!
http://images.radcity.net/6087/1853184.jpg


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2008)

Hey ladies, I haven't checked in a couple of weeks or so but my braids extensions are out and now I'm back to wearing my pixie wigs for now. I am excited to be back.


----------



## Christa438 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome back Aggie!

Zeal, this is a fall I would wear but I'd order in black/dk.brown  http://www.wilshirewigs.com/falls 

 *SAPPHIRE by Sepia* its $51.50. but dont worry I saw something in the bss that looks similar for no more than $35.99--depending on brand maybe even less. I think it's so pretty and all I do is go back and forth between straight and curly anyhow.

There are some really cute ones on this page too:
http://wowwigs.stores.yahoo.net/34wigs.html


----------



## Aggie (May 16, 2008)

Christa438 said:


> Welcome back Aggie!
> 
> Zeal, this is a fall I would wear but I'd order in black/dk.brown http://www.wilshirewigs.com/falls
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Christa438, it's good to be back. I will be wearing my Dotti wig by Midway to work tomorrow.


----------



## Caramela (May 20, 2008)

Aggie, your hair is really growing! 
I love this challenge. I'm only wearing 1/2 wigs and phony ponies on weekened or when I have a desire to look cute. Otherwise I'm bunning it. I love the ability to look polished and pulled together without having the heat damage to my entire head. 
DH is getting concerned because I keep buying them. But I want to stay versatile! On Friday after work I'm going to try and find a spirally one... that would look something like a flexi rod set. 
On a side note, I think the wigs are making me have a severe case of hair anorexia. My hair is between BSB & MBL... the wigs I've worn are between MBL and WL. There's no way I can go back to wearing my length now. I guess I'll be wigging it until FULL WL.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (May 20, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> I didnt even know there was a challenge going on, if i could i would love to join for the 7/8 months left in the year
> 
> There were falls on sale at my BSS for $10, but they were all color 4, and i like 1/1b, so i thought i could buy bigen or any permenent dye to color it black.....Didnt work
> 
> ...



I'm confused about these type wigs too.  My coworker wears one like those but she doesnt leave any hair out. I tried to get her to tell me if she was wearing a lace front one time which obviously i could tell it was a wig also.  But she lied and was like no it wasnt a wig.

Okay im temporarily back on the wig challenge until my sew-in which wont be probalby until mid June. (so about 4 weeks)


----------



## Aggie (May 20, 2008)

Caramela said:


> *Aggie, your hair is really growing!*
> 
> I love this challenge. I'm only wearing 1/2 wigs and phony ponies on weekened or when I have a desire to look cute. Otherwise I'm bunning it. I love the ability to look polished and pulled together without having the heat damage to my entire head.
> DH is getting concerned because I keep buying them. But I want to stay versatile! On Friday after work I'm going to try and find a spirally one... that would look something like a flexi rod set.
> On a side note, I think the wigs are making me have a severe case of hair anorexia. My hair is between BSB & MBL... the wigs I've worn are between MBL and WL. There's no way I can go back to wearing my length now. I guess I'll be wigging it until FULL WL.


 
Thanks Caramela for the compliment.


----------



## CurliDiva (May 22, 2008)

*Does anyone wear wigs shorter than their real hair on a regular basis?*

I ask because I realized that my favorite-wig-of-the-moment is only a few inches longer than my real hair! By the end of the summer, my hiar should be longer.


----------



## Aggie (May 22, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> *Does anyone wear wigs shorter than their real hair on a regular basis?*
> 
> I ask because I realized that my favorite-wig-of-the-moment is only a few inches longer than my real hair! By the end of the summer, my hiar should be longer.


 
Yes I do. My absolute favorite wig is a very short flip wig called Dotti. I wore at work today too.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 23, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> *Does anyone wear wigs shorter than their real hair on a regular basis?*
> 
> I ask because I realized that my favorite-wig-of-the-moment is only a few inches longer than my real hair! By the end of the summer, my hiar should be longer.


 
The one I'm wearing is currently about the length or a couple of mm's longer than my hair.


----------



## Caramela (May 23, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> *Does anyone wear wigs shorter than their real hair on a regular basis?*
> 
> I ask because I realized that my favorite-wig-of-the-moment is only a few inches longer than my real hair! By the end of the summer, my hiar should be longer.



No, all of my wigs are longer than my hair. All of my wigs are atleast my goal length or a little longer. I do have one that's a little shorter than my hair but it just doesn't get as much play as the others.


----------



## Angelicus (May 23, 2008)

I want to wear a short wig. But I am so skurred! I have a big shaped head. If someone could PM me with styles that may compliment my big head. Thanks.


----------



## MissTical (May 25, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> *Does anyone wear wigs shorter than their real hair on a regular basis?*
> 
> I ask because I realized that my favorite-wig-of-the-moment is only a few inches longer than my real hair! By the end of the summer, my hiar should be longer.


 
Hey lady, all the wigs that I wear are shorter than my hair.  I've never felt comfortable in long wigs, even braids... although they look great on other people; I'm 5'9" and I don't think that it looks believable on me. ***off topic It's funny how no one questions a short hair do, but let it have some length... and eyebrows start to raise*** back on topic here are a few styles that I rock.



 This is a fall



 This is a full wig


----------



## cmesweet (May 25, 2008)

Caramela said:


> No, all of my wigs are longer than my hair. All of my wigs are atleast my goal length or a little longer. I do have one that's a little shorter than my hair but it just doesn't get as much play as the others.


 

Yeah, all of my wigs are shorter than my real hair. 
I don't plan on straightening or cutting my own hair, so I get what I think is hot.


----------



## cmesweet (May 25, 2008)

I found some weave that look like my real natural hair. 

Got it at hairsisters.com for 3.99 but I hear they are discountinuing it.  I was going to sew it in, but I found an healthier alternative from Nappturality, saying to use bobby pins to pin it in. It works and its huge like my blow out. My parents and boyfriend didn't eve know it wasn't my hair.


----------



## MJ (May 25, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> *Does anyone wear wigs shorter than their real hair on a regular basis?*
> 
> I ask because I realized that my favorite-wig-of-the-moment is only a few inches longer than my real hair! By the end of the summer, my hiar should be longer.



My wig is shorter than my real hair. It's my own private joke .


----------



## gabulldawg (May 26, 2008)

cmesweet said:


> I found some weave that look like my real natural hair.
> 
> Got it at hairsisters.com for 3.99 but I hear they are discountinuing it. I was going to sew it in, but I found an healthier alternative from Nappturality, saying to use bobby pins to pin it in. It works and its huge like my blow out. My parents and boyfriend didn't eve know it wasn't my hair.


 
Do you know the name of the hair? Is it still for sale on the website right now?


----------



## Belle Du Jour (May 26, 2008)

All of mine are longer. erplexed I got addicted to the daily glamour.  They keep getting longer, too. . .


----------



## Belle Du Jour (May 26, 2008)

I would like to try to style my half wig in new way with the top part up.  I'm going to experiment tonight.  Has anyone worn their fall that way?


----------



## gabulldawg (May 26, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> All of mine are longer. erplexed I got addicted to the daily glamour.  They keep getting longer, too. . .


 
Same here!


----------



## ClassicChic (May 26, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> *Does anyone wear wigs shorter than their real hair on a regular basis?*
> 
> I ask because I realized that my favorite-wig-of-the-moment is only a few inches longer than my real hair! By the end of the summer, my hiar should be longer.




Yes, I do.

I love it and actually receive many compliments on it.


----------



## mscocoface (May 26, 2008)

Cherokee said:


> Yes, I do.
> 
> I love it and actually receive many compliments on it.


 

Same here, the one I wear is short and I have about 3 of them.

see below













It is a full wig but I wear it back and do flat twists in the front.

I change up the style of the flat twists in the front most of the time.

Right now I am wearing very tiny ones all going to the back.


Will be purchasing another curly hair wig but this one will be just a little longer, not covering my neck.

In the summer I want everything off of my neck and face.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (May 26, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> Same here!



How'd you put your hair up in the last photo in the wig section of your album?  It looks really cute!


----------



## glamazon386 (May 26, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> *Does anyone wear wigs shorter than their real hair on a regular basis?*
> 
> I ask because I realized that my favorite-wig-of-the-moment is only a few inches longer than my real hair! By the end of the summer, my hiar should be longer.




Yes I have a short bob wig that I wear quite often. I just purchased a few more short ones recently.


----------



## glamazon386 (May 26, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> I didnt even know there was a challenge going on, if i could i would love to join for the 7/8 months left in the year
> 
> There were falls on sale at my BSS for $10, but they were all color 4, and i like 1/1b, so i thought i could buy bigen or any permenent dye to color it black.....Didnt work
> 
> ...



It's a full wig. You're not supposed to leave any hair out. I have one but I was a little self conscious about it at  first because the hair line looked a little funny to me. Nobody else paid it any mind so I didn't care after while. I had already bought it. I don't think I'd buy another one though.


----------



## The Savvy Sistah (May 26, 2008)

Glamazon is that a wig or your hair in your siggy?

If it's a wig, where did you get it from? Your hair looks so nice.

I hope you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Kacie (May 27, 2008)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> Glamazon is that a wig or your hair in your siggy?
> 
> If it's a wig, where did you get it from? Your hair looks so nice.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking.



ITA, when I saw it in your siggy I thought you flat ironed your hair.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 27, 2008)

mscocoface said:


> Same here, the one I wear is short and I have about 3 of them.
> 
> see below
> 
> ...


 


glamazon386 said:


> Yes I have a short bob wig that I wear quite often. I just purchased a few more short ones recently.


 
Glamazon- that wig is the business, you wear it well and I love the layers!


----------



## gabulldawg (May 27, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> How'd you put your hair up in the last photo in the wig section of your album? It looks really cute!


 
I just answered your question in my fotki. At least I tried to!  Basically, my hair that I kept out to cover the part between the half wig and my real hair is the part that I put up. It is able to work that way because with the half wig that I have the hair at the front of the wig goes forward like a real wig, instead of straight back like normal half wigs that I have seen. I love that about it.

Anyway, I think it's about time to wash that half wig. It's starting to smell "dirty" and it's also getting tangled at the nape.  I've been wearing it for about a week straight. The hair is synthetic so I was wondering if anyone had any tips on washing synthetic wigs. I have washed human wigs before with no problem, but I have heard that sometimes it's more difficult to wash synthetic wigs while keeping them looking nice. I would appreciate any tips that anyone has. I guess if things go badly I could always go buy another one, but I'm trying my best to save some money. TIA!


----------



## SelfStyled (May 27, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> I just answered your question in my fotki. At least I tried to!  Basically, my hair that I kept out to cover the part between the half wig and my real hair is the part that I put up. It is able to work that way because with the half wig that I have the hair at the front of the wig goes forward like a real wig, instead of straight back like normal half wigs that I have seen. I love that about it.
> 
> Anyway, I think it's about time to wash that half wig. It's starting to smell "dirty" and it's also getting tangled at the nape.  I've been wearing it for about a week straight. The hair is synthetic so I was wondering if anyone had any tips on washing synthetic wigs. I have washed human wigs before with no problem, but I have heard that sometimes it's more difficult to wash synthetic wigs while keeping them looking nice. I would appreciate any tips that anyone has. I guess if things go badly I could always go buy another one, but I'm trying my best to save some money. TIA!


 
That is sooo caaaaaaaayute!!!!!


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (May 27, 2008)

I will like to join. I'm wigging it. Bought a new one yesterday. pic of my before one


----------



## gabulldawg (May 27, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> That is sooo caaaaaaaayute!!!!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## CurliDiva (May 27, 2008)

Ms.Nigeria said:


> I will like to join. I'm wigging it. Bought a new one yesterday. pic of my before one


 

Welcome Ms.Nigeria!


----------



## morehairplease (May 27, 2008)

Ms.Nigeria said:


> I will like to join. I'm wigging it. Bought a new one yesterday. pic of my before one



this is adorable! spill it.....where did you get it and how much did it cost?

tia,
tishee


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (May 27, 2008)

tishee said:


> this is adorable! spill it.....where did you get it and how much did it cost?
> 
> tia,
> tishee


 
Thank you 

bss. i think 19.99 but i shaped it


----------



## Belle Du Jour (May 27, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> I just answered your question in my fotki. At least I tried to!  Basically, my hair that I kept out to cover the part between the half wig and my real hair is the part that I put up. It is able to work that way because with the half wig that I have the hair at the front of the wig goes forward like a real wig, instead of straight back like normal half wigs that I have seen. I love that about it.
> 
> Anyway, I think it's about time to wash that half wig. It's starting to smell "dirty" and it's also getting tangled at the nape.  I've been wearing it for about a week straight. The hair is synthetic so I was wondering if anyone had any tips on washing synthetic wigs. I have washed human wigs before with no problem, but I have heard that sometimes it's more difficult to wash synthetic wigs while keeping them looking nice. I would appreciate any tips that anyone has. I guess if things go badly I could always go buy another one, but I'm trying my best to save some money. TIA!



Thanks doll


----------



## talata (Jun 2, 2008)

I know I am soooooooo late but I'll like to join you guys. I'm planning on starting to co-wash on a daily basis and this would be a the perfect way to do it.

I just ordered a couple of wigs from hair sisters - I hope they look good on me. It is so tricky buying wigs online - I'll post my pics once they arrive.

here are pics of the ones I got:









can't wait to get them.


-


----------



## talata (Jun 2, 2008)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> Glamazon is that a wig or your hair in your siggy?
> 
> If it's a wig, where did you get it from? Your hair looks so nice.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking.



I want to know too. Pretty Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease. U look so sexy.



-


----------



## CurliDiva (Jun 2, 2008)

talata said:


> I know I am soooooooo late but I'll like to join you guys. I'm planning on starting to co-wash on a daily basis and this would be a the perfect way to do it.
> 
> I just ordered a couple of wigs from hair sisters - I hope they look good on me. It is so tricky buying wigs online - I'll post my pics once they arrive.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome talata!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jun 4, 2008)

Okay I am in I just went Yesterday and purchased a nice short cut wig, I recently shaved my head and I need to keep it covered even though it is growing quite quickly lol!! I guess I will put it on and put it in my avitar as my protected style, But I will be re purchasing more as I see alot of nice ones online!! I am growing out my Baldy Head back to Natural LOL!!!!


----------



## RubyWoo (Jun 8, 2008)

Anyone here make their own wigs or half wigs? If this has been discussed already, please tell me which page to start on.  I took down my weave last week and wanted to use the hair and make a wig.  I only had the weave in for 2 and half weeks because I felt restricted and wanted access to my hair.  I absolutely LOVE the hair and would like to keep using it but as a half wig instead.  

I just relaxed my hair and I plan wear my hair out for the week and then back to wigs for a while.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jun 8, 2008)

*Alrighty now..thought I was going to die Friday at work because the AC was not on so I bought two shorter wigs..I call this one my Crazy{sorry Macy} Macy Gray wig..I love the almost napptural look and it feels so cool. I've got to hit the Dominican salon for a twist as my hair beneath the wig is causing the heat, not the wigs themselves. Have to make photo thumbnail, doesn't fit.*


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 8, 2008)

The Savvy Sistah said:


> Glamazon is that a wig or your hair in your siggy?
> 
> If it's a wig, where did you get it from? Your hair looks so nice.
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking.





Kacie said:


> ITA, when I saw it in your siggy I thought you flat ironed your hair.





SelfStyled said:


> Glamazon- that wig is the business, you wear it well and I love the layers!





talata said:


> I want to know too. Pretty Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease. U look so sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> -



Sorry ladies I haven't been in this thread in a while. Thanks..... There was a whole thread in OT devoted to that hair.  And I've gotten quite a few pms about it. Yes it's a wig. A full head wig.  I bought it from the bss near my house. It's human hair and ran me a pretty penny though.  It's made by Motown Tress but IDK the style. I bought the one on display because it was the last one they had in stock. I made them take a few $$ off since it was the display wig though. To be honest I don't even like the wig anymore because all the curls have fallen since it's been hot outside. It doesn't look the same to me anymore.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jun 8, 2008)

SignatureBeauty said:


> Okay I am in I just went Yesterday and purchased a nice short cut wig, I recently shaved my head and I need to keep it covered even though it is growing quite quickly lol!! I guess I will put it on and put it in my avitar as my protected style, But I will be re purchasing more as I see alot of nice ones online!! I am growing out my Baldy Head back to Natural LOL!!!!


 
Welcome SignatureBeauty!

I'm curious...why did you shave your head?


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jun 8, 2008)

talata said:


> I know I am soooooooo late but I'll like to join you guys. I'm planning on starting to co-wash on a daily basis and this would be a the perfect way to do it.
> 
> I just ordered a couple of wigs from hair sisters - I hope they look good on me. It is so tricky buying wigs online - I'll post my pics once they arrive.
> 
> ...


 

*Talata, don't fret..hairsisters has never disappointed me..one I sent back was too curly and full for my head, other wise they are a great place to order.*


----------



## talata (Jun 11, 2008)

OOOOK, so my wigs finally arrived and I love them. They turned out looking better on me than I feared.

_Photos here:_

First one







Second one






-


----------



## Aggie (Jun 11, 2008)

This is a new wig I just bought and I actually wore it today at work and my co-workers absolutely loved it and are now wanting to purchase one. YAY!!! I gatta admit, I'm in love with it too. I bought in all  Color #1

*Lilac - Synthetic Hair Instant Weave w/Instant Mono Front - Sensationnel #18639*


----------



## Aggie (Jun 11, 2008)

talata said:


> OOOOK, so my wigs finally arrived and I love them. They turned out looking better on me than I feared.
> 
> _Photos here:_
> 
> ...


 
I love this wig talata and it looks so cute on you too.


----------



## QT (Jun 11, 2008)

Aggie said:


> This is a new wig I just bought and I actually wore it today at work and my co-workers absolutely loved it and are now wanting to purchase one. YAY!!! I gatta admit, I'm in love with it too. I bought in all Color #1
> 
> *Lilac - Synthetic Hair Instant Weave w/Instant Mono Front - Sensationnel #18639*


 


Toooooo cute..... Loves it.

I need a wig like that b/c once i start wearing my own hair i dont want to shock the world..... coming from long to short within 2 point 2seconds.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jun 12, 2008)

THESE LOOK GREAT, talata!



talata said:


> OOOOK, so my wigs finally arrived and I love them. They turned out looking better on me than I feared.
> 
> _Photos here:_
> 
> ...


----------



## talata (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks y'all. I'm glad they turned out so great. Getting so many compliments for them too.


-


----------



## MindTwister (Jun 13, 2008)

Anyone knows of a good beauty supply with nice weaves in MD (Montgomery/PG counties)/DC?
I'd love to give wigs a try


----------



## katote (Jun 15, 2008)

What do you think of this Rihanna style wig?  I wish I could see the back.


----------



## mezzogirl (Jun 25, 2008)

PrettyBlackHair said:


> My wig cap is the same material as stockings...so I don't know if thats considered a drying material like cotton???.....erplexed


I have never worn a wig on a continuous basis but I got the following info from the C&W method.

Wigs can be worn to protect the hair while growing. In the past when a person's hair grows out using a wig, there were down falls, either the hairline was fading or there were skin rashes around the hairline. To avoid this, wear a wig liner that is made for such a problem. Make sure your wig is a net wig that allows your scalp to breathe. A moist scalp under a wig or hat can cause premature balding and scalp fungus. 
A wig can also be used for a no contact hairstyle during the growing stages. 

Nylon and cotton wig caps can ruin your new growth and hair. A wig liner such as a comfy grip worn alone under a wig will give more protection of your actual hair than a nylon or cotton wig cap. Wig liners that are nylon or cotton should not be worn regularly when using a wig to grow your hair. The comfy grip wig liner is a therapeutic headband filled with a medically approved gel. It reduces shear forces of the wig on the skin and distributes the weight of the wig evenly, also prevents pressure sores. 
Nylon and cotton wig caps can ruin your new growth and hair. A wig liner such as a cf grip worn alone under a wig will give more protection of your actual hair than a nylon or cotton wig cap. Wig liners that are nylon or cotton should not be worn regularly when using a wig to grow your hair. The comfy grip wig liner is a therapeutic headband filled with a medically approved gel. It reduces shear forces of the wig on the skin and distributes the weight of the wig evenly, also prevents pressure sores.


----------



## Christa438 (Jun 25, 2008)

talata said:


> OOOOK, so my wigs finally arrived and I love them. They turned out looking better on me than I feared.
> 
> _Photos here:_
> 
> ...


 Pretty...Fierce! I like the bang in the first and I like the style of the second too.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 25, 2008)

QT. said:


> Toooooo cute..... Loves it.
> 
> I need a wig like that b/c once i start wearing my own hair i dont want to shock the world..... coming from long to short within 2 point 2seconds.


 
That's my same theory with my lace fronts. I was all Bey up'ed with the two toned highlight colors, 22" long layers, extra diva'ish... I just recently switched to an 18" stretched 1B / 2, curly curly, it's just shy of a kinky curly.  This is much closer to how my natural hair looks in terms of color and texture and eventually length.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello ladies!

I know the temps are rising .............and I know none of my LHCF sistas would be caught outside like this..................but please *BLEND* (GEL DOWN, STRAIGHTEN, TIE UP) your hairline if you are wearing a hafl wig or weave in a different texture or color than you real hair!

I literally saw 5 heads this morning during my commute with 3c-ish hair  hanging below hairline and tops of head that were different color, extremely differnt texture, uncombed and/or just plain nappy.

THIS IS NOT A GOOD LOOK ON ANYONE! 

I'm sure I'm not the anyone seeing this trend? Please share!

If your real hair won't blend.....just buy a FULL wig!


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh please count me in !!!

One question though.....do clip in tracks count????


----------



## CurliDiva (Jun 30, 2008)

Manushka said:


> Oh please count me in !!!
> 
> One question though.....do clip in tracks count????


 
Welcome Manushka! 

Yes clip-in tracks counts as long as most of your hair is covered or protected.

Good luck, CD


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 1, 2008)

These wigs complement you very nicely!!! You look FIERCE!!!!




Christa438 said:


> Pretty...Fierce! I like the bang in the first and I like the style of the second too.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey ladies,

Does anyone have some *STAYING COOL* tips for wig-wearing in the summertime?

I've been wearing my wig in a bun all week, because I felt too hot.


----------



## MJ (Jul 2, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Does anyone have some *STAYING COOL* tips for wig-wearing in the summertime?
> 
> I've been wearing my wig in a bun all week, because I felt too hot.



I wear a nape length wig. It never gets hot .


----------



## princcessnadia (Jul 5, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I know the temps are rising .............and I know none of my LHCF sistas would be caught outside like this..................but please *BLEND* (GEL DOWN, STRAIGHTEN, TIE UP) your hairline if you are wearing a hafl wig or weave in a different texture or color than you real hair!
> 
> ...


 
Amen!!


----------



## Ms Lala (Jul 6, 2008)

*CAn I join, I didn't realize there was a wig challenge and I just decided to start doing this.*  I am also in twisting for growth challenge and I am wearing 2 strand twists under my half wig.
*BTW I just posted a thread but I am looking for a good place to buy wigs in the DC Metro or PG County area.*  I have a big head and I need to try things on.  I just bought a wig that is supposed to be a full cap and it looks like a half on my head.  I may end up selling it because it doesn't blend w/my hair.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 6, 2008)

Ms Lala said:


> *CAn I join, I didn't realize there was a wig challenge and I just decided to start doing this.* I am also in twisting for growth challenge and I am wearing 2 strand twists under my half wig.
> *BTW I just posted a thread but I am looking for a good place to buy wigs in the DC Metro or PG County area.* I have a big head and I need to try things on. I just bought a wig that is supposed to be a full cap and it looks like a half on my head.  I may end up selling it because it doesn't blend w/my hair.


 
 Welcome Ms Lala!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jul 6, 2008)

I haven't checked in lately, but I'm still on this challenge.
Ok, I'm bored with my current half wigs so I will be trying these two.  I wanted something a bit longer than what I have been wearing.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jul 6, 2008)

At first I didn't think I could do it, but I have been wearing the ish!! out some wigs, my wigs have to be short, I can't stand long or medium length wigs, I am enjoying it, I just throw the wig on and go, People think it is my real hair and tell me how much they like my hair I just say Thank You and keep on going.

What else can I use besides a stocking cap because that stocking cap makes my head itch something firece?


----------



## Ms Lala (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks curlidiva! 
This may seem like a dumb question but how *do you all secure your full wigs.* I have only worn half wigs before and they have combs that hold them in place pretty well.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 8, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Does anyone have some *STAYING COOL* tips for wig-wearing in the summertime?
> 
> I've been wearing my wig in a bun all week, because I felt too hot.


 

I wore my new wig out for work today and to keep cool I cowashed my hair, added some IC Fantasia gel, and added my wig.  I was in the car most of the time but when I did have to get out and walk, my damp hair had me feeling much cooler than expected.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 8, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> I haven't checked in lately, but I'm still on this challenge.
> Ok, I'm bored with my current half wigs so I will be trying these two. I wanted something a bit longer than what I have been wearing.


 
Hey Jetblackhair,

I love both of these styles! What color do you buy?

I've been getting color 1B with highlights, but my last wig is jet black for a change.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 8, 2008)

SignatureBeauty said:


> At first I didn't think I could do it, but I have been wearing the ish!! out some wigs, my wigs have to be short, I can't stand long or medium length wigs, I am enjoying it, I just throw the wig on and go, People think it is my real hair and tell me how much they like my hair I just say Thank You and keep on going.
> 
> *What else can I use besides a stocking cap because that stocking cap makes my head itch something firece?[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 8, 2008)

Ms Lala said:


> Thanks curlidiva!
> This may seem like a dumb question but how *do you all secure your full wigs.* I have only worn half wigs before and they have combs that hold them in place pretty well.


 
Hey Ms Lala,

Full wigs also have combs for attaching at your hairline and nape, but many people (me included) cut these combs out because your hairline/nape is too fragile for the added pressure from the combs.

I just attach my full wigs with bobby pins. Also some wigs have adjustable straps in the back to make a snug fit.

HHG, Curli


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jul 8, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Does anyone have some *STAYING COOL* tips for wig-wearing in the summertime?
> 
> I've been wearing my wig in a bun all week, because I felt too hot.


 

*CurliDiva...my best keep cool trick is to have my hair cornrowed no extensions under shorter wigs. My hair is now so thick that having it all in one makes my head too darned hot. I now have the rows out with single braids exposing a lot of scalp to keep me cool-avoiding putting the braids on the top of my head too under my wigs. I am determined not to fall off this great challenge-I do rejoice Friday nights when I can be wig free until Monday!*


----------



## cupcakes (Jul 9, 2008)

is it too late to join this challenge?


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 9, 2008)

*I am too excited...as always!!!*

*There is an Alicia Keys concert coming here to Italy and I will be sure to rock my half wig or my hair clip extensions!!! I can't wait!*

*I will be sure to post pics somehow???*


----------



## mscocoface (Jul 9, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Does anyone have some *STAYING COOL* tips for wig-wearing in the summertime?
> 
> I've been wearing my wig in a bun all week, because I felt too hot.


 

Hey CD

I am still rocking my short and curlies. I don't think I can handle anything long and near my face right now.

I am changing up my front but right now here is how I am wearing my girlfriend Jetta. If I posted this before I apologize.

It is up off of my neck also and that is great. I am wearing braids in the back and keeping it flat twisted in the front. So far so good, trying to KISS this summer since I am doing a daily cowash.

My front is flat twisted.






Here is my girlfriend - I think this is Jetta from Midway by Dena Cali





I like that it is not long but still have some thickness and looks fairly real. 





Bought two of them and plan on wearing them until they are not presentable any longer. 

I cover my back with a silk night cap mainly.  The wig caps give me headaches.  

And as usually when I am baggying I will just place a plastic conditioning cap on the back and wear it under the wig.  

So far my hair is doing really well.  I kinda do a semi baggy technique each day because I cowash daily then put my product on then take all the braids in the back and braid them up like this.






The daily cowashing is really making a difference, my hair is getting thicker and I believe some length (it is taking longer to braid this stuff) but I am not going to check until Dec. 08.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jul 9, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey Jetblackhair,
> 
> I love both of these styles! What color do you buy?
> 
> I've been getting color 1B with highlights, but my last wig is jet black for a change.



Thanks CurliDiva.  I usually wear 1B.  This time I ordered jet black and plan on using a jet black rinse or henna to match my hair with the half wigs.  I've always wanted to try 1B with highlights.  Which highlight color do you use?

As for staying cool,  I haven't figured it out, but I just keep the hair off of my face.  I'm just really happy to get home at the end of the day and take it off.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 9, 2008)

mscocoface said:


> Hey CD
> 
> I am still rocking my short and curlies. I don't think I can handle anything long and near my face right now.
> 
> ...


  Very Cute- and it does look real.  How often do you cowash?


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 9, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> I haven't checked in lately, but I'm still on this challenge.
> Ok, I'm bored with my current half wigs so I will be trying these two. I wanted something a bit longer than what I have been wearing.


 

OMG- thanks for posting these.  Super Cute! ****Off to search  where I can buy***


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Selfstyled, you're welcome.


----------



## Sanndy (Jul 10, 2008)

slimzz said:


> is it too late to join this challenge?


 
Id like to join also, is it too late??


----------



## mscocoface (Jul 10, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Very Cute- and it does look real. How often do you cowash?


 
Every day.  

I wish I could find this exact same wig just a little bit longer but so far I can't find anything similar.  But this will do for the challenge.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> OMG- thanks for posting these. Super Cute! ****Off to search where I can buy***


 
I really love the many many styles in the OUTRE brand of wigs. They have some really nice styles and they're affordable too.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Jul 11, 2008)

ok - I'm in after my set back.  here's a pic of mine.  I have another one in the shed somewhere I need to find but for now with the heat, this is one I can wet up and stuff.   scuse the greasy non goundation wearin 5 hours of sleep face.

I just have it kinda thrown on - I really need to fix it in a way it looks good.


----------



## seemegrow (Jul 11, 2008)

I want to join too!!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 14, 2008)

Ive decided to jump back on the band wagon..... Ive bc two months ago and im tired of the same look. So i decided to wear my wigs until my hair grows out. I will still co wash daily, moisture and seal with shea or coconut oil. Also make sure i apply on Bee Mine as well


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 14, 2008)

nomoweavesfome said:


> ok - I'm in after my set back. here's a pic of mine. I have another one in the shed somewhere I need to find but for now with the heat, this is one I can wet up and stuff. scuse the greasy non goundation wearin 5 hours of sleep face.
> 
> I just have it kinda thrown on - I really need to fix it in a way it looks good.


 

I love the hair


----------



## HeyItsHoney (Jul 14, 2008)

I want to join. I've worn wigs for a year now. I got seven inches of growth in that time, starting from TWA and that was before I found this forum...now I actually take care of my hair under the wig.  I think I am going to wear these until I get somewhere between SL and BSL. 

I wear lace fronts and do a deep condition every week, then reapply the wig. my hair is 3c/4a texlaxed. I love knowing my hair is protected and growing under there


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 14, 2008)

Noodle_Mama said:


> I want to join. I've worn wigs for a year now. I got seven inches of growth in that time, starting from TWA and that was before I found this forum...now I actually take care of my hair under the wig. I think I am going to wear these until I get somewhere between SL and BSL.
> 
> I wear lace fronts and do a deep condition every week, then reapply the wig. my hair is 3c/4a texlaxed. I love knowing my hair is protected and growing under there


 

Thats what im trying to do


----------



## Nazarite27 (Jul 14, 2008)

nomoweavesfome said:


> ok - I'm in after my set back. here's a pic of mine. I have another one in the shed somewhere I need to find but for now with the heat, this is one I can wet up and stuff. scuse the greasy non goundation wearin 5 hours of sleep face.
> 
> I just have it kinda thrown on - I really need to fix it in a way it looks good.


 

That wig is very pretty!!  What brand is it?  Name?  

C'mon...spill the beans!


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments:

The hair is a 100% human hair wig tangle free made by Hair_S_ense

The name of it is calles Andra and I got it in a #1


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Jul 14, 2008)

I checked to see if they had an image on their website but it looks like they haven't updated since 2004.


----------



## ladyofvirtue (Jul 14, 2008)

How do you wash a synthetic wig?


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey Ms Cocoface,

Thanks for the how-to guide! Your style looks very naturals and cool!

I ended up cutting my favorite wig to slightly above collarbone length.

It looks good and it ties into how I've been wearing my hair (wig) for months. People at work just thinks that I got my hair cut! 




mscocoface said:


> Hey CD
> 
> I am still rocking my short and curlies. I don't think I can handle anything long and near my face right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 14, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> Thanks CurliDiva. I usually wear 1B. This time I ordered jet black and plan on using a jet black rinse or henna to match my hair with the half wigs. I've always wanted to try 1B with highlights. Which highlight color do you use?
> 
> As for staying cool, I haven't figured it out, but I just keep the hair off of my face. I'm just really happy to get home at the end of the day and take it off.


 
Hey Jetblackhair, 

I alternate between: 1B/33 (auburn) or 1B/30 (lighter brown).  I just make sure that the wig has small streaks versus large chucks of the hignlight color.

I also personally don't get the dark roots/light ends (grown-out) look of some fake hair 

Curli


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 14, 2008)

:welcome3:ladies:

Slimzz
Sanndy
Seemegrow
Baby-Dee04
Noodle Mama


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jul 15, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey Jetblackhair,
> 
> I alternate between: 1B/33 (auburn) or 1B/30 (lighter brown).  I just make sure that the wig has small streaks versus large chucks of the hignlight color.
> 
> ...



Thanks CD, I'm always in conflict of which highlight color to get and I usually end up with just 1B.  I think I'll give 1B/33 a try next time.


----------



## missnurselady (Jul 16, 2008)

im thinking about trying this one but im not sure what the back looks like. I really wanna try a short style because its way too hot 'round here for me


----------



## missnurselady (Jul 16, 2008)

MissTical said:


> Hey lady, all the wigs that I wear are shorter than my hair. I've never felt comfortable in long wigs, even braids... although they look great on other people; I'm 5'9" and I don't think that it looks believable on me. ***off topic It's funny how no one questions a short hair do, but let it have some length... and eyebrows start to raise*** back on topic here are a few styles that I rock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What brand is the short one????/


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey my fellow challengers!

I haven't worn any wigs this week (my bad) so I'm going to post some pics to get me in the mood! I'll be headed to an Alicia Keys concert this weekend and I will be sure to rock my half wig!!!!


My straight half wig!






My curly half wig!


----------



## Caramela (Jul 17, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with Beverly Johnson wigs? I see a cute one called Beyonce that I might get for the upcoming cruise...


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a Beverly Johnson wig, it looks pretty good. Mine has a natural-looking "Skin" part. The hair looks like yaki, relaxed texture. I like it.

I want to hear more about how to make a wig from weaving tracks.


----------



## Caramela (Jul 21, 2008)

joyousnerd said:


> I have a Beverly Johnson wig, it looks pretty good. Mine has a natural-looking "Skin" part. The hair looks like yaki, relaxed texture. I like it.
> 
> I want to hear more about how to make a wig from weaving tracks.



It sounds cute. Do you remember the name of your wig? 

I have heard of people using a stocking cap and either sewing or gluing the track onto the cap row by row... but i haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Christa438 (Jul 21, 2008)

Manushka said:


> Hey my fellow challengers!
> 
> I haven't worn any wigs this week (my bad) so I'm going to post some pics to get me in the mood! I'll be headed to an Alicia Keys concert this weekend and I will be sure to rock my half wig!!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Beautiful!!! I like both styles and think both look good on you but I really love that curly look.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jul 22, 2008)

Very Cute and I really love the 2nd one.




Manushka said:


> Hey my fellow challengers!
> 
> I haven't worn any wigs this week (my bad) so I'm going to post some pics to get me in the mood! I'll be headed to an Alicia Keys concert this weekend and I will be sure to rock my half wig!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 22, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> Very Cute and I really love the 2nd one.


 
Thanks girl!!!


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 22, 2008)

WEEKEND UPDATE!!!

I went to an Alicia's Key's concert this weekend in Perugia, Italy and wore my half wig!!!

I braided my hair underneath after moisturizing it. Only my bang is left out in this style. I tried to moisturize that part as best I could.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 25, 2008)

WOW - your wig looks so natural!  Great job Manushka!




Manushka said:


> WEEKEND UPDATE!!!
> 
> I went to an Alicia's Key's concert this weekend in Perugia, Italy and wore my half wig!!!
> 
> I braided my hair underneath after moisturizing it. Only my bang is left out in this style. I tried to moisturize that part as best I could.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 25, 2008)

Is any WIG CHALLENGERS going to the *Hair Convention* in Las Vegas? 

If so, are you going to buy a new "wig" for the occassion.  I already started packing.......


----------



## mz. new~new (Jul 28, 2008)

as of today i'll be wiggin' it for a while (at least until the end of the year)





freetress: parson





freetress: jasmine


----------



## pureebony (Jul 29, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> I'm in this year. I had to let the weaves go. I wear wigs a lot anyway.



Hon could I ask why you let the weaves go?

Thanks.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome Ms New-New!

Both of your styles look very cute! 



mz. new~new said:


> as of today i'll be wiggin' it for a while (at least until the end of the year)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 29, 2008)

Ladies,

*I need your honest opinions!*

I hung out with a new friend who also sports wigs. We've joked about how wigs are a stylish life-saver for our real hair, but she seemed into basic (not LHCF level....... but few are) haircare. 

This woman talked about getting her hair done every time she went back home (NY) and how she only trusted hairdressers back home who have been doing her hair for nearly 8 years now.

Well, this weekend was the first time I've visted her home and she took off her wig and SHOCK  her real hair was so DAMAGED underneath. It was seriously thin, balding on one side and lifeless. 

I tried to stay calm while gently asking how about her hair. She said that she get a wave nouveau (sp.) put in every time she see the hairdresser but doesn't understand why her hair is thining. Now this was NOT becasue of any health issues like illness or chemo.

She wants to go wig shopping together, but I really want to sugguest a solid regimen to improve the health of her hair.

*erplexed Should I offer her advice that she has NOT asked for?*


----------



## mz. new~new (Jul 29, 2008)

CurliDiva-- i think, maybe when you go shopping together you can casually ask her how she cares for her natural hair. then when she tells you just say "oh, have you tried -da ta da ta da-? it works wonders for me..." if she's interested she'll ask you questions about it. if not you can change the subject and you won't feel guilty because you did your part by sharing the info. hth.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 29, 2008)

mz. new~new said:


> CurliDiva-- i think, maybe when you go shopping together you can casually ask her how she cares for her natural hair. then when she tells you just say "oh, have you tried -da ta da ta da-? it works wonders for me..." if she's interested she'll ask you questions about it. if not you can change the subject and you won't feel guilty because you did your part by sharing the info. hth.


 
Thanks Mz. new~new,

I guess I felt so heart-broken by the condition of her hair - I really want to HELP! But I know that sometimes people are too sensitive to sugguestion without viewing it as criticism.


----------



## mz. new~new (Jul 31, 2008)

i've been wearing my wig since monday && have gotten soooo many compliments. i keep hearing, "you were cute before but wow you look really pretty!" aww, i must admit i'm enjoying the attention. the great part is no one realizes it's a wig. they either think it's my hair (which i never wear out) or a weave. 

all year i've been trying to find something to make me feel more "put together." i dress pretty cute but something was missing... well i found it! it's only been a few days but i'm addicted.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 31, 2008)

pureebony said:


> Hon could I ask why you let the weaves go?
> 
> Thanks.



I had let them go because I couldn't find a good stylist to do my hair the way I wanted it done. I just got tired of having to go through hoops just to get an appt to get my hair done. Plus I go back and forth. There are periods where I wear wigs a lot and then others where I weave a lot. I usually wear wigs when I want to be able to wear my hair out on a whim but I haven't been feeling my hair much lately. 

I recently let my regular stylist install my weave for the first time and I am in love. I've just been going back to him every two weeks for maintenance (wash, dc, blowdry, style). So I'm back in my weave at least until the end of the year. The wigs were starting to be a pain in the butt because they were a big inconvenience. I constantly felt like I needed to have my hair on to leave the house. It's summer and it's hot and you can't swim with a wig. I started going to the gym and the wig just wasn't working for me. It made my head sweat. And I don't want to take it off and wear a scarf on my head to the gym. The weave is just much more convenient.


----------



## Ms Lala (Jul 31, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Thanks Mz. new~new,
> 
> I guess I felt so heart-broken by the condition of her hair - I really want to HELP! But I know that sometimes people are too sensitive to sugguestion without viewing it as criticism.


 

Yeah you have to be careful, sometimes people take it the wrong way.


----------



## GoingBack (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm about to get on this challenge. I don't know if this has been asked (tried to do a search), but does anyone know where to buy silk or satin wig caps online?


----------



## MindTwister (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey ladies, I'm looking to buy my first wig because I'm planning on chopping my hair off soon. Can anyone please give an idea of wig style that would be appropriate for interviews? I really want a short one with bangs but I don't know how professional that would be. I'm wondering if I should get a long one so as to be able to put into a ponytail...

Anyways, any suggestions please?erplexed TIA


----------



## pureebony (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks hon!




glamazon386 said:


> I had let them go because I couldn't find a good stylist to do my hair the way I wanted it done. I just got tired of having to go through hoops just to get an appt to get my hair done. Plus I go back and forth. There are periods where I wear wigs a lot and then others where I weave a lot. I usually wear wigs when I want to be able to wear my hair out on a whim but I haven't been feeling my hair much lately.
> 
> I recently let my regular stylist install my weave for the first time and I am in love. I've just been going back to him every two weeks for maintenance (wash, dc, blowdry, style). So I'm back in my weave at least until the end of the year. The wigs were starting to be a pain in the butt because they were a big inconvenience. I constantly felt like I needed to have my hair on to leave the house. It's summer and it's hot and you can't swim with a wig. I started going to the gym and the wig just wasn't working for me. It made my head sweat. And I don't want to take it off and wear a scarf on my head to the gym. The weave is just much more convenient.


----------



## mz. new~new (Aug 4, 2008)

i bought this half wig this weekend... i got a lot of compliments. i think i'm going to wash and deepcondition on saturday nights. wrap my hair and wear a full wig sunday through thursday. and then the half wig friday and saturday.

this is me, today, wearing my freetress parson. everyone seems to love "her." this morning i had an ignorant lady at work tell me "Oh you changed your hair again! You must be wearing wigs because nobody can afford to get a new weave every week!" I just said "Oh really?" and walked to my desk. lol.


----------



## Caramela (Aug 4, 2008)

mz. new~new said:


> i bought this half wig this weekend... i got a lot of compliments. i think i'm going to wash and deepcondition on saturday nights. wrap my hair and wear a full wig sunday through thursday. and then the half wig friday and saturday.
> 
> this is me, today, wearing my freetress parson. everyone seems to love "her." this morning i had an ignorant lady at work tell me "Oh you changed your hair again! You must be wearing wigs because nobody can afford to get a new weave every week!" I just said "Oh really?" and walked to my desk. lol.



I love the response you gave! LOL... Parson is beautiful. I saw it on hairsisters.com and contemplated buying it. I like longer wigs so I didn't get it, but it's very nice in the picture. 
I got a new wig on Saturday. It's by Motown Tress and it's called Juliet. It's MBL with bangs and it's black. Very pretty. 
Does anyone have experience with wig clips? How are they used?


----------



## Zenobia61 (Aug 4, 2008)

Wellll.. I haven't had a chance to read this entire thread, but I did skim it pretty well and I was just wondering  if there are any really good tips or techniques that I've missed for ensuring that no damage occurs to your front, back and side hairlines except for keeping them well moisturized and wearing a silk/satin wigcap underneath????? I love wearing my wigs, especially in the wintertime, they make the best warmcaps ever!! but I have noticed that if I wear them consistently, my hairline tends to thin out no matter how much I baby my hairline .


----------



## Cleanheart25 (Aug 5, 2008)

I believe I am ready for the challenge. I have 4 half wigs and have been getting my hair cornrowed. I did two wig videos on youtube...but its just a lively slide show really. I put pics in my profile album-my natural hair journey.

http://www.youtube.com/cleanheart25


----------



## Jetblackhair (Aug 5, 2008)

These look really pretty on you.  Don't you hate when people feel like they have to make a comment when it's not necessary.



mz. new~new said:


> i bought this half wig this weekend... i got a lot of compliments. i think i'm going to wash and deepcondition on saturday nights. wrap my hair and wear a full wig sunday through thursday. and then the half wig friday and saturday.
> 
> this is me, today, wearing my freetress parson. everyone seems to love "her." this morning i had an ignorant lady at work tell me "Oh you changed your hair again! You must be wearing wigs because nobody can afford to get a new weave every week!" I just said "Oh really?" and walked to my desk. lol.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey girl, your cornrows look so pretty.  Those wigs are nice, I have the first one too.  I never thought of doing the cornrows in the front and attaching the half wig like that, pretty creative.




Cleanheart25 said:


> I believe I am ready for the challenge. I have 4 half wigs and have been getting my hair cornrowed. I did two wig videos on youtube...but its just a lively slide show really. I put pics in my profile album-my natural hair journey.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cleanheart25


----------



## mz. new~new (Aug 5, 2008)

Cleanheart25 said:


> I believe I am ready for the challenge. I have 4 half wigs and have been getting my hair cornrowed. I did two wig videos on youtube...but its just a lively slide show really. I put pics in my profile album-my natural hair journey.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/cleanheart25


 

very very very cu-ute!


----------



## mz. new~new (Aug 5, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> These look really pretty on you. Don't you hate when people feel like they have to make a comment when it's not necessary.


 
yes, i do hate it! especially when they've had the same horrible weave up since the beginning of june!  (it's not nice but it's true...)


----------



## Caramela (Aug 6, 2008)

This is my latest wig... Juliet by Motown Tress. I am ordering another one just because I love it so much.


----------



## Cleanheart25 (Aug 6, 2008)

mz. new~new said:


> this morning i had an ignorant lady at work tell me "Oh you changed your hair again! You must be wearing wigs because nobody can afford to get a new weave every week!" I just said "Oh really?" and walked to my desk. lol.



I don't understand how people feel that have to say ANYTHING if its not a compliment!

The wigs are very cute on you!


----------



## Cleanheart25 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks Mz New~New and Jetblackhair!


----------



## MA2010 (Aug 7, 2008)

Caramela said:


> This is my latest wig... Juliet by Motown Tress. I am ordering another one just because I love it so much.


 
I love this look! So long and exotic!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2008)

mz. new~new said:


> i bought this half wig this weekend... i got a lot of compliments. i think i'm going to wash and deepcondition on saturday nights. wrap my hair and wear a full wig sunday through thursday. and then the half wig friday and saturday.
> 
> this is me, today, wearing my freetress parson. everyone seems to love "her." this morning i had an ignorant lady at work tell me "Oh you changed your hair again! You must be wearing wigs because nobody can afford to get a new weave every week!" I just said "Oh really?" and walked to my desk. lol.


 
WOW!!! GORGEOUS. I love this wig mz. new new.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 7, 2008)

Caramela said:


> This is my latest wig... Juliet by Motown Tress. I am ordering another one just because I love it so much.


 
This is nice too Caramela.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 9, 2008)

mz. new~new said:


> i bought this half wig this weekend... i got a lot of compliments. i think i'm going to wash and deepcondition on saturday nights. wrap my hair and wear a full wig sunday through thursday. and then the half wig friday and saturday.
> 
> this is me, today, wearing my freetress parson. everyone seems to love "her." this morning i had an ignorant lady at work tell me "Oh you changed your hair again! You must be wearing wigs because nobody can afford to get a new weave every week!" I just said "Oh really?" and walked to my desk. lol.



Chica, I LOVE your wigs!  Do you remember the name/style?  TIA!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 9, 2008)

mz. new~new said:


> as of today i'll be wiggin' it for a while (at least until the end of the year)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOVE Parson!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 9, 2008)

Manushka said:


> My straight half wig!



I LOVE how you put you hair up with the wig.  Can you explain how you did it?  It looks very natural.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 9, 2008)

I'll be back on my wig game soon.  I've been  braided up for two months and I miss the versatility and instant sexy of my wigs.  I'm really thinking about getting this one:


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 9, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> I'll be back on my wig game soon. I've been braided up for two months and I miss the versatility and instant sexy of my wigs. I'm really thinking about getting this one:


 
This is really cute! Where did you find it?

I've actually started back wigging it. I'm wearing a longer wig now and I love it.


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 9, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> Chica, I LOVE your wigs! Do you remember the name/style? TIA!


 
I would also like to know!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 9, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> I'll be back on my wig game soon. I've been braided up for two months and I miss the versatility and instant sexy of my wigs. I'm really thinking about getting this one:


This is a cute wig, is it the one with the open area that shows the part?


----------



## Tej (Aug 9, 2008)

I love wigs and everybody who knows me knows I will rock a wig or wigglet in a hot second! Wigs are fun and allow for versatility. I think alot of women as scared to try them...I LOVE THEM!!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 9, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> This is a cute wig, is it the one with the open area that shows the part?



 It's a Simi wig on Especially yours.com


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 9, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> This is really cute! Where did you find it?
> 
> I've actually started back wigging it. I'm wearing a longer wig now and I love it.



Hey chica,

It's from Especially yours.


----------



## MindTwister (Aug 9, 2008)

MindTwister said:


> Hey ladies, I'm looking to buy my first wig because I'm planning on chopping my hair off soon. Can anyone please give an idea of wig style that would be appropriate for interviews? I really want a short one with bangs but I don't know how professional that would be. I'm wondering if I should get a long one so as to be able to put into a ponytail...
> 
> Anyways, any suggestions please?erplexed TIA


 
Any suggestions for interview-appropriate wig styles? please?


----------



## MA2010 (Aug 10, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> I LOVE how you put you hair up with the wig. Can you explain how you did it? It looks very natural.


 
Thanks girl! This is how I did it:

1. I made a part at the front of my hair to leave out the half wig.

2. I french braided the middle and back of my hair.

3.I cliped in the half wig on my french braided hair.

*4. I gathered the front portion of my hair like I would put it in a loose ponytail, then hair pinned it flat with a bobby pin. I pick at it with my fingers until it looks like a HUMP!*

5. I smoothed down my sides and blended the sides into the half wig to hide the bump. 





Here's another pic of the same half wig with the *hump* part combed to look like a bang!!!





I play with these half wigs a lot. Love them!!!!


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 10, 2008)

Manushka said:


> Thanks girl! This is how I did it:
> 
> 1. I made a part at the front of my hair to leave out the half wig.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the instructions


----------



## Covergirl5906 (Aug 10, 2008)

Manushka said:


> Hey my fellow challengers!
> 
> I haven't worn any wigs this week (my bad) so I'm going to post some pics to get me in the mood! I'll be headed to an Alicia Keys concert this weekend and I will be sure to rock my half wig!!!!
> 
> ...


 

These look really nice on you   Do you remember the brand and style of these?


----------



## JamericanGurl (Aug 11, 2008)

Bump for member.

Hey y'all look nice


----------



## l_choice2001 (Aug 11, 2008)

Afro Puff PhonyTail






 Spiral Afo Curl Wig






 Afo Wig






 "Oprah Wig"






 wavy Half Wig


These are the wigs adn hairpieces i wear most frenquently and im alwyas looking for new ones!!!


----------



## Cleanheart25 (Aug 12, 2008)

l_choice2001 said:


> Afro Puff PhonyTail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have some cute choices...I want a afro puff also.


----------



## stephshe (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi , I'm new and you all have inspired me to try 3/4 wigs while I am trying to grow my hair longer. I ordered an outre human hair wig that should arrive today but last night I went to a local bss and fell in love with a motown tress 3/4 synthetic wig that is a perfect match to my curly hair and the best thing is that is was only $19.99. I had been trying to use clip in hair but the blending was awful and I never thought to try the half wigs. Thanks sooooo much for having this thread!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Aug 13, 2008)

Those are nice.  Every single one of them looks like your real hair.



l_choice2001 said:


> Afro Puff PhonyTail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## l_choice2001 (Aug 13, 2008)

THANKS!
and they helped aid me in my hair growing process when i first started wearing them my hair was a little passed my ears and about 6 months of alternating between wraps, falls, and wigs( hair in plaits underneath) my hair grew to my siggy lenght

so they are great alternatives just make sure you keep your own hair moisturized and braided underneath


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 13, 2008)

l_choice2001, Your wig styles look GREAT!


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 13, 2008)

stephshe said:


> Hi , I'm new and you all have inspired me to try 3/4 wigs while I am trying to grow my hair longer. I ordered an outre human hair wig that should arrive today but last night I went to a local bss and fell in love with a motown tress 3/4 synthetic wig that is a perfect match to my curly hair and the best thing is that is was only $19.99. I had been trying to use clip in hair but the blending was awful and I never thought to try the half wigs. Thanks sooooo much for having this thread!


 
Welcome to the challenge Stephshe!  This thread has a wealth of great tips!

Good luck! Curli


----------



## GoingBack (Aug 13, 2008)

Amarachi said:


> I'm about to get on this challenge. I don't know if this has been asked (tried to do a search), but does anyone know where to buy silk or satin wig caps online?


Anyone????


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 14, 2008)

Amarachi said:


> _I'm about to get on this challenge. I don't know if this has been asked (tried to do a search), but *does anyone know where to buy silk or satin wig caps online?*_
> 
> Anyone????


 
Hi Amarachi,

I'm not sure about websites, but I buy my silk/satin wig caps at the BSS. There are really sleep caps. Some buy the kiddie size for a tighter fit, but I have a big head and lots of hair so I buy the adult version.

Look in the section with the regular wig caps/men doo rags/ and weave caps.

Good luck, CD


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey, wig wearing ladies. I had a question regarding protecting my nape. I have noticed some breakage back there!  It's not much, but I don't want it to spread upwards, if you know what I mean. I'm loving wearing wigs but I'm just paranoid about ruining my nape in the process. Any ideas on how to avoid this? I would really appreciate any advice! Thanks!!


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 14, 2008)

With over a 1,000 posts stronger, I just wanted to thank each and every one of you for committing to this challenge and sharing your photos and tips for a great WIG experience!

Finding a great WIG is great but……

I feel like I need to stress that we must view these *wigs as a styling option and a protective growth option*, not as a crutch for hair negligent.

By all means work each and every wig look……… the way that all of my beautiful LHCFers can, but let get and keep our regimens for our REAL HAIR together.

I’m not trying to make anyone feel bad but, we need TAKING CARE OF OUR HAIR UNDERNEATH these wigs and thanks to the great info on this forum that is totally possible.

I’m saddened when I hear that people feel like they 'have to' wear a wig because:
a. their hair is damaged and they don't know what to do
b. don't want to deal with their natural texture
c. they are experiencing breakage or dryness from the wigs

The great thing about a wig versus a sew-in weave or braids is that you can easily remove a WIG to treat and care for your REAL HAIR.

So in the spirit of sharing,  ….. let’s post what we do to keep our REAL HAIR  thriving. What are your top *three* *HEALTHY REAL HAIR for WIG WEARS tips*?


----------



## Ms Lala (Aug 14, 2008)

My hair is doing really well w/this challenge. Since I am wearing wigs I don't use heat etc.. on my hair and it is really getting healthy.  My hair in the front that I leave out gets dry(I wear halfwigs) sometimes but I just make sure to moisturize it.  The top 3 things I do are

1) Wash and DC weekly
2) Keep my hair braided and moisturized under the wig
3)  Baggy 2-3 times per week at night and sometimes under the wig during the day to keep my hair soft

Also I take the wig off while at home to make sure my scalp gets some air and I massage my scalp as well.



CurliDiva said:


> With over a 1,000 posts stronger, I just wanted to thank each and every one of you for committing to this challenge and sharing your photos and tips for a great WIG experience!
> 
> Finding a great WIG is great but……
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms Lala (Aug 14, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> Hey, wig wearing ladies. I had a question regarding protecting my nape. I have noticed some breakage back there!  It's not much, but I don't want it to spread upwards, if you know what I mean. I'm loving wearing wigs but I'm just paranoid about ruining my nape in the process. Any ideas on how to avoid this? I would really appreciate any advice! Thanks!!


 

I'm so sorry this happened.  I would like to no tips for this too because I don't want this to happen.


----------



## stephshe (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm taking care of my hair while under my wig also.

1. I wash and deep condition weekly and use aphogee 2 min treatment once every 2 or 3 weeks.
2.I keep my hair moisturized with donnie cannon's activator lotion
3. Massage my scalp with claudie's elixir nightly and will be adding MT as soon as it arrives. Claudie's elixir has some really great oils like emu,peppermint,coconut and other great things for the hair.


----------



## Cleanheart25 (Aug 15, 2008)

Amarachi said:


> Anyone????



Try here: I hope this is what your looking for:

http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ShoppingList.php?intName1=product_view_count&intValue1=14


----------



## Cleanheart25 (Aug 15, 2008)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to care for cornrows while I'm wearing half wigs?  My hair and scalp really miss the daily cowashes...part of my look is wearing the top cornrows exposed...Any suggestions?

I have been using braid spray, infusium and wild growth or castor oil.



CurliDiva said:


> With over a 1,000 posts stronger, I just wanted to thank each and every one of you for committing to this challenge and sharing your photos and tips for a great WIG experience!
> 
> Finding a great WIG is great but……
> 
> ...


----------



## cutiebe2 (Aug 15, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> Hey, wig wearing ladies. I had a question regarding protecting my nape. I have noticed some breakage back there!  It's not much, but I don't want it to spread upwards, if you know what I mean. I'm loving wearing wigs but I'm just paranoid about ruining my nape in the process. Any ideas on how to avoid this? I would really appreciate any advice! Thanks!!



This happened to by mom and I think its related to degrading quality of the wig. How long have you had it. After a while is get distorted in a way and you see the effect in the nape. Thats just my observation


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 15, 2008)

my top 3 things I do to take of my hair underneath a wig are:

1. con wash and deep condition with heat twice per week.

2. Moisturize and massaging scalp on a daily basis.

3. let my hair totally rest on weekends - no wigs. no cornrows - unless i'm going out.


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 15, 2008)

cutiebe2 said:


> This happened to by mom and I think its related to degrading quality of the wig. How long have you had it. After a while is get distorted in a way and you see the effect in the nape. Thats just my observation


 
Are you saying that her nape would get messed up due to the quality of the wig? The more expensive the wig, the less it will ruin your nape? I haven't had any of my wigs for more than a year. I also don't wear them for too long at a time, so I don't think any of them are excessively worn yet.


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 15, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> Are you saying that her nape would get messed up due to the quality of the wig? The more expensive the wig, the less it will ruin your nape? I haven't had any of my wigs for more than a year. I also don't wear them for too long at a time, so I don't think any of them are excessively worn yet.


 
Hi Gabulldawg, 

Have you tried removing the combs in the back of the wig? 

I remove all of the comb attahcments of a new wig and just use a few bobby pins to secure the sides. I don't even bother to pin the nape area - it stays put.

I also noticed that if my wig cap does not cover my nape competely I get some dryness/breakage from where it was 

Also, try moisturizing your nape and hairline more often.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Aug 15, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> Are you saying that her nape would get messed up due to the quality of the wig? The more expensive the wig, the less it will ruin your nape? I haven't had any of my wigs for more than a year. I also don't wear them for too long at a time, so I don't think any of them are excessively worn yet.



yeah..if they get worn out they tend to cause trouble...but if you don't wear it that much then it must be something else. I agree with CarliDiva


----------



## sydwrites (Aug 19, 2008)

Im not on this challenge really, but I am starting to look at wigs for a protective style and have found this thread very helpful as a lurker, lol.
Well I went to the trouble of making my own wig so of course im going to be wearing it more often. I added some pics for visuals and theres a few more at http://public.fotki.com/somethinnew/homemade-wig/.  Let me know what you think.  I just sewed the hair onto a net do you think I should wear a wig cap?


----------



## Jetblackhair (Aug 19, 2008)

You did a great job on making your wig.  I think it looks really nice and I like the style. 

I'm not sure if you need to wear a wig cap or not.




sydwrites said:


> Im not on this challenge really, but I am starting to look at wigs for a protective style and have found this thread very helpful as a lurker, lol.
> Well I went to the trouble of making my own wig so of course im going to be wearing it more often. I added some pics for visuals and theres a few more at http://public.fotki.com/somethinnew/homemade-wig/.  Let me know what you think.  I just sewed the hair onto a net do you think I should wear a wig cap?


----------



## sydwrites (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks, im thinking I might not worry about wearing one since people use those nets for weaves as a protective measure.


----------



## Caramela (Aug 19, 2008)

Love this challenge so much, I really do. 
3 healthy things I am doing are:


daily conditioner only washes 
protective style bunning under the 1/2 wigs
covering my own hair with a wig cap under the rough netting of the wig


----------



## Country gal (Aug 19, 2008)

I am getting a sewn in wig to give my hair a break from styling. Any suggestions on good wig brands and styles?


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Aug 19, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> With over a 1,000 posts stronger, I just wanted to thank each and every one of you for committing to this challenge and sharing your photos and tips for a great WIG experience!
> 
> Finding a great WIG is great but……
> 
> ...


 
*Hiya,Curlidiva! I am still in it despite the heat, humidity and weekly cries of.."When are you going to wear your real hair?".."You have nice hair..why don't you stop wearing those wigs?"... I'm still at it in the heat and all. *
*My best tips are:*
*1.Daily moisture, leave in and sealing with an oil.*
*2.Continue to shampoo, deep con and treat my real hair like silk while braided.*
*3.Protect and love my real, transistioning hair by protecting it with a small silk scarf or wig cap beneath my ever changing wigs.*

*PS...I love this challenge...changing colors, styles almost daily.*


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 20, 2008)

sydwrites said:


> Im not on this challenge really, but I am starting to look at wigs for a protective style and have found this thread very helpful as a lurker, lol.
> Well I went to the trouble of making my own wig so of course im going to be wearing it more often. I added some pics for visuals and theres a few more at http://public.fotki.com/somethinnew/homemade-wig/. Let me know what you think. I just sewed the hair onto a net do you think I should wear a wig cap?


 
Welcome Sydwrites,

You did a great job!  One of the great thing about wigs is that you can experiment easily with different styles, textures, & color without a long term commitment.

I think most people wear a wog cap, but find out what works for you. You can also baggie under your wig or use a silk scraf for extra protection.

Keep us posted! CurliDiva


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 20, 2008)

Country gal said:


> I am getting a sewn in wig to give my hair a break from styling. Any suggestions on good wig brands and styles?


 
Hey Country gal,

For a wig newbie, I sugguest a trip to a well-stock BSS versus ordering on-line but nothing beats trying different styles to learn which looks works best for you. 

Some popular wig brands include:
*Beverly Johnson*
*Sensationnel (my personal favorites)*
*Freetress*
*Outre*
*Motown Tress*
*Zury*

There are so many syles *[full or half/ human or synthetic/ long, medium or short/ highlights/ curly or straight]* to choose from, I'm sure you'll find something you love! 

ps. if you want plan a "local" wig run just let me know - we could get some cocktails afterwards!


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 20, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies!

I haven't done this challenge in a while.  My wigs started to get a little worn out.  I have to find some more wigs and will be joining this challenge again soon.  Especially once the fall hits.  I'm so glad to see that everyone's still going strong!


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 20, 2008)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Hiya,Curlidiva! I am still in it despite the heat, humidity and weekly cries of.."When are you going to wear your real hair?".."You have nice hair..why don't you stop wearing those wigs?"... I'm still at it in the heat and all. *
> *My best tips are:*
> *1.Daily moisture, leave in and sealing with an oil.*
> *2.Continue to shampoo, deep con and treat my real hair like silk while braided.*
> ...


 
BrooklynSouth! 

I love your last tip - thats what I'm trying to stress! These wigs are great, but they are just an aide to our ultimate goals to great REAL HAIR!

Some people are starting to think my hair is down to my knees (or I have none ) because they have not seen it in so long.....but I'm on a mission!


----------



## HERicane10 (Aug 20, 2008)

divinefavor, your wedding album is AWESOME! Congrats! You guys look like such a cute couple!


----------



## Country gal (Aug 20, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey Country gal,
> 
> For a wig newbie, I sugguest a trip to a well-stock BSS versus ordering on-line but nothing beats trying different styles to learn which looks works best for you.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Curli. Do you tend to wear human or synthetic. It's a bet on the wig shopping. I may get it this week because I am so pressed.


----------



## PuddingPop (Aug 20, 2008)

missvi said:


> I’m in,
> I hope it’s not too late.
> I only wear short wigs because they look better and (real) on me.
> 
> ...


This wig is soooooo cute.  I just called the company and they told me the stores that have it in my city.  Im going to pick one up today.  The whole Vanessa collection is hot.


----------



## mz. new~new (Aug 20, 2008)

i took a short break but found that i prefer wearing the wigs. i was wearing a phony bun and that drove me crazy, plus the gel i had to use was super drying. so i'm back at it!


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 20, 2008)

Country gal said:


> Thanks, Curli. Do you tend to wear human or synthetic. It's a bet on the wig shopping. I may get it this week because I am so pressed.


 
Most of my wigs are *synthetic *- I really can't tell the difference from the human hair ones since both are treated.


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 20, 2008)

mz. new~new said:


> i took a short break but found that i prefer wearing the wigs. i was wearing a phony bun and that drove me crazy, plus the gel i had to use was super drying. so i'm back at it!


 
Welcome back New-New!


----------



## Country gal (Aug 20, 2008)

http://forgirlslikeus.com/full-lace-wigs.html

This looks like a good site for lace front wigs.


----------



## Cleanheart25 (Aug 20, 2008)

HELP!
Long story short...graduate student no $$ to get hair cornrowed. All natural very thick hair...only has half wigs...cornrows are fuzzy wuzzy...big date on Saturday nite-future baby daddy/hubby (praying)! Hair is desperate for cowashes too! 

may-day-may-day!!!


----------



## sydwrites (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe try slicking your hair back when its wet and wearing a headband with one your half wigs.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Aug 21, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Ok...I'm still compiling information my comprehensive wig guide. During my research last night, I've came across *MONOFILAMENT WIGS*. Maybe I'm slow, but I've never heard of this before.
> 
> Apparently, these wigs are similar to a LACE FRONT at the top because the hair strands are individually attached to a thin gauze-like fabric base (not that fake plastic skin) so that you can part the hair any way you want.
> 
> ...


I just ordered the Manhattan Dry wig in 1B.  I will let you know how it is.


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 21, 2008)

HERicane10 said:


> divinefavor, your wedding album is AWESOME! Congrats! You guys look like such a cute couple!



Thank you so much!  Once, I have time I will upload our wedding pictures.


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 21, 2008)

PuddingPop said:


> This wig is soooooo cute.  I just called the company and they told me the stores that have it in my city.  Im going to pick one up today.  The whole Vanessa collection is hot.




I love these!  I need to find a couple of short ones.


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 22, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hi Gabulldawg,
> 
> Have you tried removing the combs in the back of the wig?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the suggestions. I don't really use the back combs. I actually only bobby pin my wigs in. I also wear a satin bonnet and then put a wig cap over it since the cap is cotton. I try to make sure that it covers the nape. I don't know what else to do. I have stopped wearing wigs for now to get a break and figure out what else I need to do to prevent breakage. Thanks.


----------



## MA2010 (Aug 23, 2008)

Covergirl5906 said:


> These look really nice on you  Do you remember the brand and style of these?


 
I'm really sorry Covergirl but I don't remember at all. i just know thet they were both under $20 and synthetic! I got it at a local BSS in Texas.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 23, 2008)

I will be taking braids out next weekend.  I can't wait!  I miss the versatility of my half-wigs and it feels like I'm wearing my hair out (versus the look of braids).


----------



## motherx2esq (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey my wig ladies!  I have had these latches for a few weeks so I have not had a wig on in ages.  But once I take them out I will be on the look our for a new wig.  So ladies that wear glasses, please show me what wigs you are working with.  I need a few ideas for the winter!


----------



## mz. new~new (Aug 25, 2008)

i bought a new half wig this weekend....





Sensationnel Instant Weave SYNTHETIC HALF WIG HZ-7028 

me this morning:


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 25, 2008)

mz. new~new said:


> i bought a new half wig this weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very cute!  I like the "hump" look.


----------



## metro_qt (Aug 25, 2008)

great pics ladies!
I love coming to this thread to get more ideas for my own wigs!


----------



## l_choice2001 (Aug 26, 2008)

Afro Half Wig/drawstring pony !!! ill tell you guys how it looks when i get it 

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/ha125hawigpl19.html


----------



## simplynea (Sep 2, 2008)

I am joining the challenge as well. I am just beginning to explore the world of wigs. I am at an advantage, because I live around the corner from a huge BSS that has a variety of wigs to choose from. My current wig is quite pretty, 1B, synthetic, in a bob style. I get many compliments in it. Also, my Mom has much more wig experince than myself, so she even gave me a cute, medium brown, wavy human hair wig. I wore it out to go grocery shopping and attracted alot of male attention.  
Anyhoo, thanks for making this challenge, because it lends a lot of support to someone just starting off like myself.


----------



## mz. new~new (Sep 2, 2008)

Sensationnel Instant Weave Synthetic Half Wig HZ-9001












Sensationnel Instant Weave Synthetic Half Wig HZ-7030


----------



## mz. new~new (Sep 8, 2008)

Sensationnel Instant Weave HZ-7009


----------



## Aggie (Sep 8, 2008)

Oooh mz. new, I have this one and I wear mostly at the gym or when I go jogging. I call it my 'gym' wig, lol.



mz. new~new said:


> Sensationnel Instant Weave HZ-7009


----------



## bellezanegra826 (Sep 8, 2008)

My protective style is in my avatar...I hope. If it doesn't show up there, it is in my fotki under protective styles. pw in profile...I think :/

eta: the link to my fotki is in my profile too.


----------



## Cleanheart25 (Sep 9, 2008)

mz. new~new said:


> Sensationnel Instant Weave HZ-7009



I like that wig...I wear this one like 2-3 days out of the week. How do you like it?


----------



## mz. new~new (Sep 9, 2008)

Cleanheart25 said:


> I like that wig...I wear this one like 2-3 days out of the week. How do you like it?


 
I love it so far... And since I'm finally ready to transition (I think. lol. I'm only 6 weeks post) it's perfect. It seems like it looks better each day I wear and I get tons of compliments. Gotta love that!


----------



## l_choice2001 (Sep 9, 2008)

afro half wig


----------



## Nazarite27 (Sep 9, 2008)

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## AVE One (Sep 9, 2008)

l_choice2001 said:


> afro half wig


 

Cute!  Looks good on you.


----------



## mz. new~new (Sep 9, 2008)

l_choice2001 said:


> afro half wig


 
very cute... i might have to get one of these!


----------



## Cleanheart25 (Sep 10, 2008)

l_choice2001 said:


> afro half wig



You find the most unique and cutest wigs!


----------



## l_choice2001 (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks! i shop at http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/wigs.html
i look thorugh ALL the selections i was very skeptical about this one but i had to work with it and figure it all out 

i just bought this one http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/ouquwecocaps.html

well see how i tame this beast

happy wig wearing!


----------



## PoeticJustice (Sep 10, 2008)

mz. new~new said:


> Sensationnel Instant Weave HZ-7009





This one looks so pretty on you. I might have to try this one!


----------



## PoeticJustice (Sep 10, 2008)

sydwrites said:


> Im not on this challenge really, but I am starting to look at wigs for a protective style and have found this thread very helpful as a lurker, lol.
> Well I went to the trouble of making my own wig so of course im going to be wearing it more often. I added some pics for visuals and theres a few more at http://public.fotki.com/somethinnew/homemade-wig/.  Let me know what you think.  I just sewed the hair onto a net do you think I should wear a wig cap?





You did a great job! Wearing a wig cap for extra protection is a good thing!


----------



## PoeticJustice (Sep 10, 2008)

Caramela said:


> This is my latest wig... Juliet by Motown Tress. I am ordering another one just because I love it so much.




Very pretty!!!


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry I've been MIA lately, but I've ignoring my hair (braid, apply mega tek, and slap on my wig) to get to APLJ

Everyone looks so nice in their new styles!!!!!

Have you noticed that you can pick out other wig wearer in a crowd now - sort like after you buy a car you start to that model more.

I really think that wigs are the new 'IT' wave of faux hair. Most of  the BSS I visit have a elaborate displays for the wigs than for weaves.


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 10, 2008)

l_choice2001 said:


> thanks! i shop at http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/wigs.html
> i look thorugh ALL the selections i was very skeptical about this one but i had to work with it and figure it all out
> 
> i just bought this one http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/ouquwecocaps.html
> ...


 
WOW I REALLY like that one! I may have to get it! How long does it usually take for orders to ship?


----------



## msa (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies!

I just started wearing half-wigs and I love them. They're the perfect protective styles. But, how do I prevent my hair from breaking due to the combs? I'm really careful removing them and putting them in. I also put coconut oil on the combs before I put them in. Is there anything else I should be doing?

TIA


----------



## l_choice2001 (Sep 11, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> WOW I REALLY like that one! I may have to get it! How long does it usually take for orders to ship?


 

about a week or less i ordered my afro half wig on thursday and got it on wensday(sp)!!


----------



## l_choice2001 (Sep 11, 2008)

Older Wig BSS Supply Find


----------



## Ms Lala (Sep 11, 2008)

I am no longer doing this challenge.  I am just tired of wearing wigs.  It has definitely helped me retain length but I am noticing thinning in the front where I slick my hair down to match my half wigs. I also just feel better w/my hair done, especially when I have the wig off and I am home w/my hubby.  I think I will continue to use my wigs to give my hair a break every so often but there is no way I can keep this up until December.  Best wishes to the rest of you ladies.


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 12, 2008)

Ms Lala said:


> I am no longer doing this challenge. I am just tired of wearing wigs. It has definitely helped me retain length but I am noticing thinning in the front where I slick my hair down to match my half wigs. I also just feel better w/my hair done, especially when I have the wig off and I am home w/my hubby. I think I will continue to use my wigs to give my hair a break every so often but there is no way I can keep this up until December. Best wishes to the rest of you ladies.


 

 Ms LaLa,

Glad to hear this challenge helped, now go enjoy your beautiful hair! 

Come back and visit us anytime...


----------



## Jetblackhair (Sep 15, 2008)

I have this one, thanks to TheSavvySistah, who first turned me on to it.  Yours looks very natural in your photo, nice!



mz. new~new said:


> Sensationnel Instant Weave HZ-7009


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello All,
I just bought two wigs this past weekend.  My hair is growing and there are times when I get the urge to cut my hair so when I feel like short hair I will wear one of my two wigs.  But I have noticed that the wig caps can dry out your hair and would like to know what you wear under your wigs?

Thank you for your time in advance,
Natural2008


----------



## bermudabeauty (Sep 15, 2008)

I just bought this half wig this weekend!
	





I cut it, thinned it out, and styled it to frame my face.  It looks like this on me.  


I love this wig and the wig challenge!


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

girl you have scissors skills.  When I went to try on wigs this past weekend girl if the bangs were too long I did not get it.  Howmuch hair do you leave out when you wear your half wig?


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

Where did you purchase your half wig?


----------



## mz. new~new (Sep 15, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> I have this one, thanks to TheSavvySister, who first turned me on to it. Yours looks very natural in your photo, nice!


 

Thank you!


----------



## mz. new~new (Sep 15, 2008)

bermudabeauty said:


> I just bought this half wig this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
very cute!


----------



## bermudabeauty (Sep 15, 2008)

natural2008 said:


> girl you have scissors skills. When I went to try on wigs this past weekend girl if the bangs were too long I did not get it. Howmuch hair do you leave out when you wear your half wig?


 
Thanks I just like cutting hair.  When buying a wig you must remember you got to style style style it to fit you if the bangs are too long, cut them.  And if you don't have scissor skills you can always pay $7 and go to SuperCuts with the wig on and they will style it for you.  I Only left one one inch in the very front of my hairline out.  I sometime will do the hump thing or part my hair to blend in.  Options are endless.  Oh and I bought my wig at the wig store in the town I live in but you can buy the exact same one at hairsisters.com I think it is on sale for like $17.99? or so.  When on that website just type in "instant weave" then look for the pic I posted.  Good luck.


----------



## natural2008 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank You.


----------



## Msmia (Sep 25, 2008)

My hair has taken a beaten the last 6 months, I am sure it is because of stress and not eating right, so I am am going to start doing the baggie method and rocking my half wigs.  I bought about 6 this summer, that I have not worn yet, and my friend sent me some that did not work for her.  Off to get my cutting shears and get my sexy swagger back.

PS I am loving how you ladies are styling the wigs.  I would never thought to do that, for examples the pinups.  I learn so much on LHCF


----------



## TRINITY05 (Sep 25, 2008)

Caramela, I love it. It fits your face very well.


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 25, 2008)

I saw a woman last night with a great looking wig!  It was not obvious, but I'm an expert at spotting "enhanced" hair. 

There is no way to give a stranger a shot-out gracefully for a wig or a weave without making them feel self conscious. So:

If you ride the red line and got off at Union Station - Great LOOK work those spiral curls!


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 25, 2008)

Member *Liyah *started a thread about synthetic lacefront wigs which got buried that I wanted to make sure everyone saw:

I don't know how to link to a thread, so I hope Liyah does not mind the I copied and pasted her original post in this post....

*Liyah, THANKS FOR THE INFO! *


Hey all!

I wanted to let thos eof you who wear wigs and have the same problems I have with them being a natural. 1.) Full wigs seem to look very wiggy and too thick. 2.) Falls and Partials don't blend with my hair so if, you have these same problems, I wanted to let you know about some wigs I found.

They are synthetic wigs with just lace in the front. Thanks- Regswife, I was all up in her fotki! I believe she has the Modu IvisiLace Wig, which I like but, I didn't really like the style they had available.

Here are the sites: http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/moinwi.html and http://www.beautynsense.com/3pro/lis...cate_id=010125

They are really nice and a great buy for about $60.

I also found some somewhere else but, I have to hold that secret down for a few days so ya'll don't steal my wig.

But, quite a few places online sell Synthetic Lace fronts, even Amazon.

If you have one let me know how it works for you and how much you like it.

One thing I learned is some people have about 1 inch of lace in the front and are sceeming you out of your money so make sure, you ask to see the botton of the wig (flip it over and take pic) and there should be at least 3-4 inches of lace so you can part it however you want.

A member on BHM got one as well and she loved it heres that link: 
(Well I can't find it now but, you could do a search on there)

Here is one though, someone is bidding on one here:
http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/foru...asp?TID=153727

These wigs are very cute and I really like the lace option so if you are having the same hair probs as me and don't wear or want to pay for human hair lace fronts, whole lace fronts etc. this is a great alternative.


Hope this helps someone!

~Liyah 
__________________


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 26, 2008)

Just got a Vera wig (outre) in 1b/30.  LOVE it.  It is HOT.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 26, 2008)

sydwrites said:


> Maybe try slicking your hair back when its wet and wearing a headband with one your half wigs.



That's how I wear mine because my hair is very thick and doesn't blend as well.  It gets boring but I have lots of nice headbands!


----------



## katote (Sep 26, 2008)

These are Janet collection lace front wigs.  What do you guys think? Anyone tried this brand?http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/jacofrlawigp.html


----------



## MA2010 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm trying to stick in this challenge ladies but I haven't worn a weave/wig in a hot minute. I cut and messed up my only remaining half wig. I purchased some Beverly Jonhnson weave clip on but have been too tired/lazy to put them it. 

I'm going to try and hang though for another week and see if I can't get those weave clips in my hair for growth and protection. If not, I'm going to have to "peace out" on this challenge. If so, I wish you all HHG and the best of luck. Those weaves/wigs in this thread are looking fly!!!!


----------



## shadylane21 (Oct 3, 2008)

O.K. heres my 1st wig! Please let me know if you guys like it or not, this is my 1st full wig so any suggestions are welcomed! Please respond because I don't want to rock this to work tommorow if i'm lookin a hot mess!


----------



## msa (Oct 3, 2008)

katote said:


> These are Janet collection lace front wigs.  What do you guys think? Anyone tried this brand?




I think I'm in LOVE with the curly one...I wonder if I could just pin it on instead of gluing it? 

If anyone has this one let me know how you like it. TIA.


----------



## Belle Creole (Oct 3, 2008)

shadylane21 said:


> O.K. heres my 1st wig! Please let me know if you guys like it or not, this is my 1st full wig so any suggestions are welcomed! Please respond because I don't want to rock this to work tommorow if i'm lookin a hot mess!


Hey Girlie, I like the style, you don't look like a "mess" However you are TOO pretty for that color. It takes attention from your face, The first thing I noticed was the color...and kept staring at it. You'de be better suited with something/color that draws attention to YOU!

HTH


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 3, 2008)

bermudabeauty said:


> I just bought this half wig this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want this one!!! Was it easy to find at he BSS? Or did you order it?


----------



## CocoBunny (Oct 3, 2008)

Belle Creole said:


> Hey Girlie, I like the style, you don't look like a "mess" However you are TOO pretty for that color. It takes attention from your face, The first thing I noticed was the color...and kept staring at it. You'de be better suited with something/color that draws attention to YOU!
> 
> HTH


 I agree.  maybe that same style in a 1b or 2 would be more flattering and allow you to shine thru


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 4, 2008)

sydwrites said:


> Maybe try slicking your hair back when its wet and wearing a headband with one your half wigs.



That's what I do. Not wet, but I do slick it back and wear a headband.


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 4, 2008)

msa said:


> I think I'm in LOVE with the curly one...I wonder if I could just pin it on instead of gluing it?
> 
> If anyone has this one let me know how you like it. TIA.



They're not real lacefronts. I think they just have some lace added to the cap in the front to allow for parting. You can probably just pin it.


----------



## mz. new~new (Oct 4, 2008)

Belle Creole said:


> Hey Girlie, I like the style, you don't look like a "mess" However you are TOO pretty for that color. It takes attention from your face, The first thing I noticed was the color...and kept staring at it. You'de be better suited with something/color that draws attention to YOU!
> 
> HTH




ITA... the style is cute though.


----------



## glamazon386 (Oct 4, 2008)

shadylane21 said:


> O.K. heres my 1st wig! Please let me know if you guys like it or not, this is my 1st full wig so any suggestions are welcomed! Please respond because I don't want to rock this to work tommorow if i'm lookin a hot mess!



The color is too light. I find that a wig with too much blonde in it washes me out. It makes my skin look paler in comparison so when wearing lighter hair I ALWAYS have to have on makeup. So I would suggest that if you'd like to wear blonde, get a wig with a mixed color. Maybe 1b with 30 or 27 streaks. Or 1b with 30 or 27 at the bottom/ends so it won't be so drastic.


----------



## Hairsofab (Oct 7, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Beverly Johnson Remy HH wig line? I'm thinking about ordering one but wanted to know about the quality first.


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey ladies,

*Everyone is looking lovely in their WIG styles!* 

I took Daephee's advise and bought a lacefront wig at a local BSS. They had such a great selection of styles and the wigs were only $70. 

I need to thin it out, but I love the hair quality! I'll post photos this weekend!


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 7, 2008)

rhlong said:


> Has anyone tried the Beverly Johnson Remy HH wig line? I'm thinking about ordering one but wanted to know about the quality first.


 
Hi Rhlong, 

I've never bought a BJ wig, but a local BSS had several style and I thought the qulaity was good. I just couldn't find one in the style and long length that I perfered.

Try to find a local BSS that carries the line (even it if it is not the exact style that you want so that you can see and feel the hair).

Good luck!
Curli


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 7, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> The color is too light. I find that a wig with too much blonde in it washes me out. It makes my skin look paler in comparison so when wearing lighter hair I ALWAYS have to have on makeup. So I would suggest that if you'd like to wear blonde, get a wig with a mixed color. Maybe 1b with 30 or 27 streaks. Or 1b with 30 or 27 at the bottom/ends so it won't be so drastic.


 
I love the style, but I agree that the color seems off! Maybe you can get one with a light brown base and the brighter blonde hightlights. is this a human hair? Can you dye it?


----------



## Country gal (Oct 7, 2008)

My second month of wearing a wig. My cousin who sews it in for me said my hair has grown and was really thick. I have a sewn in wig so when I work out it doesn't fall out. I catch the wigs on sale at the BSS and get it sewn in for $20. It works. The new one is really sexy and sassy.


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 7, 2008)

Country gal said:


> My second month of wearing a wig. My cousin who sews it in for me said my hair has grown and was really thick. I have a sewn in wig so when I work out it doesn't fall out. I catch the wigs on sale at the BSS and get it sewn in for $20. It works. The new one is really sexy and sassy.


 
Please post a pic!


----------



## Cleanheart25 (Oct 8, 2008)

rhlong said:


> Has anyone tried the Beverly Johnson Remy HH wig line? I'm thinking about ordering one but wanted to know about the quality first.



There are some reviews on hairsisters.com

They only have one wig called Annette...type in Beverly Johnson Remy and select the wig and you'll see the reviews.


----------



## Country gal (Oct 8, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> Please post a pic!



I will try to post one of the new wig.


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 8, 2008)

Country gal said:


> My second month of wearing a wig. My cousin who sews it in for me said my hair has grown and was really thick. I have a sewn in wig so when I work out it doesn't fall out. I catch the wigs on sale at the BSS and get it sewn in for $20. It works. The new one is really sexy and sassy.


 
Hey Country gal 

Glad to hear that the "sew-in" method is working with your wig! 

Could you tell us more about your regimen? How exactly your hair is braided underneath? How she sew it on? How often you wash and moisturize your hair while having the sew-in? Any other tips?

Sorry for all the questions, but I'm thinking about doing this with a lace front wig. I just can't get down with the idea of apply glue to my forehead! erplexed

TIA, Curli


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 8, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey Country gal
> 
> Glad to hear that the "sew-in" method is working with your wig!
> 
> ...



co-signing!


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 8, 2008)

Bumping for CG response!


----------



## teenie (Oct 8, 2008)

I just got this 1/2 wig after watching an Ateyaa youtube video, its by sensationnel its called a lace top.....so the part you hook on in the front is thinner than the normal making it easir to blend.

http://www.sensationnel.com/index.html

I think it looks like i got a good weave instead of a wig (because its so shinny) I love the cut and it blends very nicely with my natural hair, and only cost $17.99.

I will try to get a pic of me with it on.

everyone check these out and the video very lovely


----------



## Vet27 (Oct 8, 2008)

teenie said:


> I just got this 1/2 wig after watching an Ateyaa youtube video, its by sensationnel its called a lace top.....so the part you hook on in the front is thinner than the normal making it easir to blend.
> 
> http://www.sensationnel.com/index.html
> 
> ...



what is the name of the wig you purchased? I just paid $60 for my lace wig and what is the name of the youtube video?


----------



## teenie (Oct 8, 2008)

Vet27 said:


> what is the name of the wig you purchased? I just paid $60 for my lace wig and what is the name of the youtube video?


 
um evidently *Ateyaa*
*'s videos cause controvsey wit lhcf so i will not post a link but anywayz *
*the wig nmbr is hz 2005*


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 8, 2008)

teenie said:


> um evidently *Ateyaa*
> *'s videos cause controvsey wit lhcf so i will not post a link but anywayz *
> *the wig nmbr is hz 2005*


 
Do you know why it's caused controversy? Also, do you think you could possibly please PM the link to those that are interested in watching it?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2008)

teenie said:


> I just got this 1/2 wig after watching an Ateyaa youtube video, its by sensationnel its called a lace top.....so the part you hook on in the front is thinner than the normal making it easir to blend.
> 
> http://www.sensationnel.com/index.html
> 
> ...


 
I have one of these mono front caps by sensationel called Lilac. I absolutely love it, so much so, I went out and bought another one. I am waiting for some more styles to come out that I like in the mono front caps.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 13, 2008)

For the people who wear their hair cornrowed or flat twisted under the wig, how are y'all moisturizing?  Just using water based glycerine sprays?  I need to get back on it.  I've been horribly neglecting my hair.  The only reason it's doing ok is the fact that I don't manpulate it for 1-2 weeks at a time.


----------



## l_choice2001 (Oct 13, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> For the people who wear their hair cornrowed or flat twisted under the wig, how are y'all moisturizing? Just using water based glycerine sprays? I need to get back on it. I've been horribly neglecting my hair. The only reason it's doing ok is the fact that I don't manpulate it for 1-2 weeks at a time.


 
i use a leave in conditioner like everyother day i to have been slacking


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 13, 2008)

I went WIG browsing this weekend and discovered that Beverly Johnson has synthetic lace front wig that has the lace ear to ear (for only $70) versus the typical lace patch at the crown. The only drawback was that the only style that this BSS had was too short. If I'm going to wear fake hair, I want it to be at the APL or BSL.

Has anyone else seen these BJ lace front or know of another brand that has lace ear-to-ear (or ideally a FULL LACE) synthetic wig?


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 13, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> For the people who wear their hair cornrowed or flat twisted under the wig, how are y'all moisturizing? Just using water based glycerine sprays? I need to get back on it. I've been horribly neglecting my hair. The only reason it's doing ok is the fact that I don't manpulate it for 1-2 weeks at a time.


 
I use a few sprays. I know my hair likes product, so I will first spray with a braid spray (any kind, can't remember the kind I have now), then I use some kemi-oyl conditioner spray, and then "seal" with my olive oil sheen spray. Whenever I take my braids down my hair is ultra-soft and moisturized.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> For the people who wear their hair cornrowed or flat twisted under the wig, how are y'all moisturizing? Just using water based glycerine sprays? I need to get back on it. I've been horribly neglecting my hair. The only reason it's doing ok is the fact that I don't manpulate it for 1-2 weeks at a time.


 
For my cornrows under my wigs I have been using some infusium 23 moisturologie shaken up in a spray bottle with Eqyss Premier Rehydrant Spray, some glycerine, Wave Nouveau moisturizing lotion and water. This is a really nice and moisturizing combination. I love it. I spray it directly on the cornrows and it stays moist for hours.


----------



## Cleanheart25 (Oct 14, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> For the people who wear their hair cornrowed or flat twisted under the wig, how are y'all moisturizing?  Just using water based glycerine sprays?  I need to get back on it.  I've been horribly neglecting my hair.  The only reason it's doing ok is the fact that I don't manpulate it for 1-2 weeks at a time.



Once or twice a week (sometimes more) I either spray with water, slather on some Kids Organics Shea Butter Detangling Moisturizing Hair lotion & seal with coconut oil or spray with water and seal with coconut oil. Yet at times my hair just wants some water period.


----------



## katblack (Oct 25, 2008)

My wig is stiff, how do I make it like new again? I had it for about 2 months, its that the life of most synthetic wigs? By the way the wig is straight and short'ish...


----------



## Amerie123 (Oct 25, 2008)

Are wigs safe on your edges? This seems like it may be a little harsh on the edges??


----------



## Rapunzel* (Oct 25, 2008)

amazing said:


> Are wigs safe on your edges? This seems like it may be a little harsh on the edges??


not if you take the combs out
thats what i did


----------



## Aggie (Oct 25, 2008)

katblack said:


> My wig is stiff, how do I make it like new again? I had it for about 2 months, its that the life of most synthetic wigs? By the way the wig is straight and short'ish...


 
Hey kat, I swish mine in a sink of luke warm water and about 1 or maybe 2 caps of fabric softener, followed by a rinse of cool water, then hang to dry. Do not comb it while wet because you'll ruin it if you do. Just allow it to completely dry on it's own, okay?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 25, 2008)

amazing said:


> Are wigs safe on your edges? This seems like it may be a little harsh on the edges??


 
I mix my wigs up a bit. I don't always use the ones with combs and I have some that have both combs and adjustable straps in them and these, I don't use the combs. These ones are called mono filament wigs. I really love these wigs because they look super natural.


----------



## TCatt86 (Oct 27, 2008)

[URL=http://public.fotki.com/TCatt86/weaves-wigs-extensi/mynewwig.html][IMG]http://images43.fotki.com/v1329/photos/7/734727/6861914/DSCN1332-vi.jpg[/URL]Hosted on Fotki[/IMG]
[URL=http://public.fotki.com/TCatt86/weaves-wigs-extensi/wiggy.html][IMG]http://images40.fotki.com/v1336/photos/7/734727/6861914/DSCN1333-vi.jpg[/URL]Hosted on Fotki[/IMG]

My wig for Halloween, I'm debating whether I will wear it after because it's a little wild for me.


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 27, 2008)

TCatt86 said:


> [URL="http://public.fotki.com/TCatt86/weaves-wigs-extensi/mynewwig.html"][IMG]http://images43.fotki.com/v1329/photos/7/734727/6861914/DSCN1332-vi.jpg[/URL]Hosted on Fotki[/IMG]
> [URL="http://public.fotki.com/TCatt86/weaves-wigs-extensi/wiggy.html"][IMG]http://images40.fotki.com/v1336/photos/7/734727/6861914/DSCN1333-vi.jpg[/URL]Hosted on Fotki[/IMG]
> 
> My wig for Halloween, I'm debating whether I will wear it after because it's a little wild for me.


 
That wig looks very cute on you!  You should DEFINITELY wear it after Halloween. What are you going to be?


----------



## TCatt86 (Oct 27, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> That wig looks very cute on you!  You should DEFINITELY wear it after Halloween. What are you going to be?



Thank you, I normally wear a 1B half wig so this was a big step for me.  I'm going to be a black Hermoine, so I needed something a little wavy and with color.  I'm going back to get another wig on Saturday I thought I was addicted to  half wigs, but I'm about to convert over to full wigs.  I mean how great is it to be able to have a different length hair and different hair color without damaging your own.


----------



## mistee11 (Oct 27, 2008)

TCatt86 said:


> [URL="http://public.fotki.com/TCatt86/weaves-wigs-extensi/mynewwig.html"][IMG]http://images43.fotki.com/v1329/photos/7/734727/6861914/DSCN1332-vi.jpg[/URL]Hosted on Fotki[/IMG]
> [URL="http://public.fotki.com/TCatt86/weaves-wigs-extensi/wiggy.html"][IMG]http://images40.fotki.com/v1336/photos/7/734727/6861914/DSCN1333-vi.jpg[/URL]Hosted on Fotki[/IMG]
> 
> My wig for Halloween, I'm debating whether I will wear it after because it's a little wild for me.


 
Me likey likey!  I have a similar one like this -- it's my fave!  I think you look fab!


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 27, 2008)

TCatt86 said:


> Thank you, I normally wear a 1B half wig so this was a big step for me. I'm going to be a black Hermoine, so I needed something a little wavy and with color. I'm going back to get another wig on Saturday I thought I was addicted to half wigs, but I'm about to convert over to full wigs. *I mean how great is it to be able to have a different length hair and different hair color without damaging your own.[/*quote]
> 
> I totally agree with the bolded. Sounds like a great costume! I'm a huge harry potter fan.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Oct 27, 2008)

katblack said:


> My wig is stiff, how do I make it like new again? I had it for about 2 months, its that the life of most synthetic wigs? By the way the wig is straight and short'ish...


 
*Katblack, I've had many of the same wigs since the start of the challenge..some shedding but I shampoo my wigs infrequently. Have you tried a light vinegar/water rinse?*



amazing said:


> Are wigs safe on your edges? This seems like it may be a little harsh on the edges??


 
*Nope, my edges are thriving with leave-ins and oils on the nape and edges every wig wearing.*


----------



## curlmama (Oct 27, 2008)

How do you keep the wigs on if you don't use the combs?


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 27, 2008)

curlmama said:


> How do you keep the wigs on if you don't use the combs?


 
I use bobby pins. I think there are a few others that use them as well.


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 30, 2008)

curlmama said:


> *How do you keep the wigs on if you don't use the combs?[/*quote]
> 
> I use a few bobby pins. Sometimes, it just stays put because I have a BIG head!


----------



## CurliDiva (Oct 30, 2008)

katblack said:


> My wig is stiff, how do I make it like new again? I had it for about 2 months, its that the life of most synthetic wigs? By the way the wig is straight and short'ish...


 
Soak it in basin filled with water and fabric softner. Let it completely dry before trying to comb.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 4, 2008)

Ladies,

Do the synthetic wigs by Vanessa comb with the combs or the strap thingy? I may have to cut my hair and will be needing to wear a wig with the strap b/c my hair will be shaven really close to my head.

tia,
tishee


----------



## TCatt86 (Nov 4, 2008)

tishee said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Do the synthetic wigs by Vanessa comb with the combs or the strap thingy? I may have to cut my hair and will be needing to wear a wig with the strap b/c my hair will be shaven really close to my head.
> 
> ...



My wig only has the strappy things no comb.


----------



## CurliDiva (Nov 4, 2008)

tishee said:


> Ladies,
> 
> *Do the synthetic wigs by Vanessa comb with the combs or the strap thingy?* I may have to cut my hair and will be needing to wear a wig with the strap b/c my hair will be shaven really close to my head.
> 
> ...


 
Don't they come with both?  I tend to cut everything off because my hair has gotten caught on thoses little hooks of the strap adjustments, too.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 4, 2008)

TCatt86 said:


> My wig only has the strappy things no comb.




ty so much for your reply. do you mind me asking where you purchased the Vanessa wigs that you have?

I have been trying to search the internet for a retailer but am having no luck.

tia,
tishee


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 4, 2008)

CurliDiva said:


> *Don't they come with both?*  I tend to cut everything off because my hair has gotten caught on thoses little hooks of the strap adjustments, too.




I don't know. I have never tried the wigs by Vanessa before. The wig that I had at the beginning of the challenge was purchased at a local bss and it has the strap and no combs. My hair will be shaven close to my hair this time next week and I am really needing the wigs with straps. I plan on going to the bss this weekend to see what selection they have.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks!  I do have the Modu #101 and plan to buy a couple more of them this month....but with some color



CurliDiva said:


> Member *Liyah *started a thread about synthetic lacefront wigs which got buried that I wanted to make sure everyone saw:
> 
> I don't know how to link to a thread, so I hope Liyah does not mind the I copied and pasted her original post in this post....
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 4, 2008)

FOR CURLIDIVA & MD/DC & VA LADIES:

Have you ladies heard of a wig shop in Silver Spring called Helena's Wigs (?).  This guy who works at a restaurant in my building told me about the place and said it was HUGE.  He said he spent 2 hours looking for a wig for himself....that they have a huge variety of wigs, in every color, hair texture, etc.  He said they even have a salon in the back that will style the wigs to fit you.  He said it is definitely a full service wig store.  He said this store has rows upon rows of wigs to choose from.  I think it is worth me taking a trip this Saturday to check it out since I live in DC.  Of course he said it is a good idea to go in the afternoon, after the morning rush.  Let me know if you've heard of this place .....  

*subscribes to thread*


----------



## dejaomare (Nov 7, 2008)

I did a search and could not find a helena's wigs in Silver Springs.  Can anyone assist?


----------



## CurliDiva (Nov 7, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> FOR CURLIDIVA & MD/DC & VA LADIES:
> 
> Have you ladies heard of a wig shop in Silver Spring called Helena's Wigs (?). This guy who works at a restaurant in my building told me about the place and said it was HUGE. He said he spent 2 hours looking for a wig for himself....that they have a huge variety of wigs, in every color, hair texture, etc. He said they even have a salon in the back that will style the wigs to fit you. He said it is definitely a full service wig store. He said this store has rows upon rows of wigs to choose from. I think it is worth me taking a trip this Saturday to check it out since I live in DC. Of course he said it is a good idea to go in the afternoon, after the morning rush. Let me know if you've heard of this place .....
> 
> *subscribes to thread*


 
I think a field trip is IN ORDER!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Let me know.  He gave me specific instructions on how to get there.  He wasn't sure of the name either, but he definitely gave me step by step directions....


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 7, 2008)

My new wig!

I picked one with some color this time - 1B/30 since they did not have 2/30 ot 2/27
It's just pinned the wig (not glued or taped) and I did not gel my hair....but will when I wear it outside.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 8, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> My new wig!
> 
> I picked one with some color this time - 1B/30 since they did not have 2/30 ot 2/27
> It's just pinned the wig (not glued or taped) and I did not gel my hair....but will when I wear it outside.



It's hot......luv it!


----------



## TCatt86 (Nov 8, 2008)

tishee said:


> ty so much for your reply. do you mind me asking where you purchased the Vanessa wigs that you have?
> 
> I have been trying to search the internet for a retailer but am having no luck.
> 
> ...



I got mine from the BSS.  I've been trying to find online retailers too, just because I like this wig so much I want to purchase a back up, but they don't seem to have them.   I'll keep looking and if I find an online place I will post it here.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 11, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> My new wig!
> 
> I picked one with some color this time - 1B/30 since they did not have 2/30 ot 2/27
> It's just pinned the wig (not glued or taped) and I did not gel my hair....but will when I wear it outside.



Cute!  What's the make/model/etc? TIA


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 11, 2008)

I would like to try a monofilament wig next.  Any recs?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

CurliD and deja....and ladies who are in the DC area, I plan to take a trip up there this coming Saturday.  Let me know if you want to meet up there.  I saw him again today and he reassured me the directions.  My credit card is clear and a sista is ready!  We can make a day of it and do lunch or something afterwards....just a suggestion.


----------



## dejaomare (Nov 20, 2008)

Did you get the directions?  Is the name exactly Helena's Wigs?


----------



## mistee11 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi ladies -- just checkin in... I've uploaded my last wig to display. This is another one of my favorites because it so closely resembles my style. I also have another one that I will be uploading shortly. I think this is one of my most favorite challenges!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok Ladies!! I am here to update you on my trip to the wig salon my friend was telling me about.

First, apologies for taking so long to post this.  Between work, gym, etc, I've been quite busy, but I haven't forgotten.

He had the name wrong, as he wasn't sure of the name.  The name of the place is Esther's Beauty Salon and Wigs.  Here is their address.

9309 Georgia Avenue, Silver Spring, Maryland  20910. 301-585-9000 or 301-587-7000 (From their business card).

Here are the directions, as he told me.  Now, he did get this right!  

Proceed up 16th Street, NW.  All the way until you get to the top of a hill, which is Georgia Avenue.  There will be three lanes.  As you travel up 16th Street, at some point, it will open up to three lanes.  Get in your far right lane if you can.  When you get to the top of the hill, or the end of 16th street, all of the traffic will go to the left.  You can only go this direction.  Drive slow because as you are turning to the left, it is right there to your right, and it is a small sign with red letters that say "WIGS."  If you are driving fast, you will miss it.  I see why he told me to go up 16th Street versus up Georgia Avenue.  If you follow these directions, you can't miss it.  Right on the corner is a dry cleaners.  You can't park in that lot, so you have to make your first right onto Corwin Street and park there where they have meters.  It was on a Saturday, so no, I didn't pay the meter!

Now, when you walk in, there are 5 aisles, complete with wigs.  They have SHELVES of wigs.  It's so many!!!  Directly in the back, they have a small salon section where they will style your wig for you (i.e., cut, trim, etc).  The woman even offered to cornrow my hair for $35 so that your wigs lay flat.  The two ladies who helped me were Sarah and Elizabeth.  In fact, I think they are the only two who work in there.  Sarah told me the owner was extremely ill and could no long work in the shop.  They have every style, color, maker, cut imagineable!!!  I was in there for two hours.  I even took a lunch break and went back they have so many wigs.  And the women are very personable.  They are not there to try to sell you anything, they really help you to achieve the look you are looking for and they were very patient.  

They even have a table with Wig catalogs, so if there is a particular one you want, they probably have it.  If not, they can get it.  This I picked out a really nice wig and have gotten MAJOR compliments on it at work!  I will try and post a pic, as I am not computer savvy when it comes to these types of things.  I had to get someone to post the one in my siggy, which is old.  But to give you an idea, I have a Rihanna-ish type short cut wig and it is HAWT.  They have human, synthetic, lace, you name it, they have it.  I was very impressed.  

They even had, what they called an "Oprah" one..with the loose curls.  They have all of the latest styles, etc.   Trust me when I tell you, they have so many to choose from, and, their prices aren't bad at all!!!!!

I hope this feedback helps, but of course, THIS POST IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICS   I'm trying ladies.....


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Nov 26, 2008)

*I can hardly believe it has been nearly a year of wig wearing! I know my transistion would have never gone so far if I'd not been in the challenge. I have so many, many wigs and will continue to wear them for quick hair styles when the need arises even after the challenge ends. I am so happy you started it CurliDiva. Thank you!*


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 27, 2008)

Does anyone know what kind of wig Kim Zolciak wears on Real Housewives of ATL?  It seems like a monofilament half wig that you just leave a little bit out at the front.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 27, 2008)

classimami713 said:


> Cute! What's the make/model/etc? TIA


 
it's the Modu invisilace # 107


----------



## CurliDiva (Nov 27, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Ok Ladies!! I am here to update you on my trip to the wig salon my friend was telling me about.
> 
> First, apologies for taking so long to post this. Between work, gym, etc, I've been quite busy, but I haven't forgotten.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, thanks for the review JerseyGirl!

I'm trying not to spend $$ on more wigs, but this shop sounds very tempting!


----------



## CurliDiva (Nov 27, 2008)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *I can hardly believe it has been nearly a year of wig wearing! I know my transistion would have never gone so far if I'd not been in the challenge. I have so many, many wigs and will continue to wear them for quick hair styles when the need arises even after the challenge ends. I am so happy you started it CurliDiva. Thank you!*


 
Hey BrooklynSouth! 

I'm so glad this challenge has been working for you! I never thought I would ever wear a WIG, but the styles today are so on point.  This is really allowing me to focus on my hair and not worry about hair health versus looking stylish!

This is my number #1 protective style!

Good luck, Curli Diva


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Dec 1, 2008)

If you ladies have shorter hair or prefer to leave less out, I recommend trying the Sensationnel Instant Lace Top half wigs.   There's a thinner lace part that extends a little bit beyond the comb attachment, so you don't have this big lump to disguise.  I hope that made sense


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 4, 2008)

Wanted to add a pic of my new wig to this thread as well. Silhouette - "Venus." More pics in fotki. I really like it!!


----------



## swalker31 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm a newbie to the forum can I join the wig challenge. That's all I'm wearing for now.


----------



## Msmia (Dec 5, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> Wanted to add a pic of my new wig to this thread as well. Silhouette - "Venus." More pics in fotki. I really like it!!


 
I really like your wig too.  Too cute!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 9, 2008)

gabulldawg said:


> Wanted to add a pic of my new wig to this thread as well. Silhouette - "Venus." More pics in fotki. I really like it!!


 
You look GREAT, Gabulldawg!


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 9, 2008)

swalker31 said:


> *I'm a newbie to the forum can I join the wig challenge.* That's all I'm wearing for now.


 
Welcome Swalker! 

This challenge ends on Dec 31st, but I plan to start 2009 version soon!

I'll added you to the participant list on page 1.


----------

